# Touren im Kölner Westen



## kitesun (13. Juli 2006)

ich denke ein eigener Thread ist jetzt mal fällig, da es doch einige Interessierte für diese Gegend gibt.

Bisher hat man sich über den Bike&Single-Treff verabredet.

Hier soll über Touren primär in der Gegend Glessener Höhe und angrenzende Gebiete berichtet werden. 

In losen Abständen stelle ich Touren ins LMB ein.

Los geht es wieder am Samstag, den 15.7. um 10 Uhr:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1126

Die Touren sind im Prinzip alle Anfängertauglich. Viele Forstwege, aber auch einige Schlüsselstellen und Trails. In der Regel kommen bei 30 bis 40 Kilometer 300 bis 450 Höhenmeter zusammen. 

Bis dann 
Frank


----------



## Montana (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo Frank  
viele Grüsse aus dem Kölner Osten und viel Erfolg für den neuen Kölner Thread.
Nach meinem Urlaub schliesse ich mich gerne mal einer Köln West Tour an. (KWT ?   ) 

Gruß Guido



			
				kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke ein eigener Thread ist jetzt mal fällig, da es doch einige Interessierte für diese Gegend gibt.
> 
> Bisher hat man sich über den Bike&Single-Treff verabredet.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. Juli 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Nach meinem Urlaub schliesse ich mich gerne mal einer Köln West Tour an. (KWT ?   )
> 
> Gruß Guido


Ich lade dann auch gerne zu einer "VSS" ein


----------



## kitesun (14. Juli 2006)

@montana

vielen Dank und immer herzlich willkommen

@hammelhetzer

Ville Seen Sightseeing ?


----------



## spökes (14. Juli 2006)

Geilomat, Glessener Höhe bin dabei, wollte eh demnächat wieder hin, war gestern mal auf die schnelle ,vor der Arbeit, um den Otto-See gefahren, war genial!!
Sonntag muß ich früh raus wegen Moppedtour, Samstag wollte ich ausschlafen, mal sehen, wann ich wach werde...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Juli 2006)

*V*ille *s*ehen und *s*terben   

Ob man sich dazu einen See zum Ertrinken wählt, bleibt ungenommen


----------



## bernhardwalter (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo Frank,

Ich bin am Samstag auf jeden Fall mit dabei die Idee mit dem eigenen Thread finde ich prima so finden auch einmal neue fahrgemeinschaften statt 

Bis Samstag

Bernhard II


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

ein eigener Thread ist eine Sache, aber wer spricht mit der RheinBraun, dass die Glessener Höhen einfach mal um weitere 100 Meter aufgestockt werden ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (15. Juli 2006)

ein kleiner Bericht zur Tour von heute:

Mitgefahren sind:

bernhardwalter
ingolf_köln
pd1 und
Jörg (nicht im Forum angemeldet).

Gestartet vom Parkplatz haben wir die Glessener Höhe schnell verlassen, haben über Königsdorf die Straßen- und Bahnseite gewechselt, einmal ums Quarzsandwerk, hinauf zur Röttgenhöhe, einmal umrundet, die Treppe runter nach Horrem, in Horrem rauf und die Autobahn wieder überquert, dann in die Hohe Scholle und an der Röttgenhöhe wieder vorbei, nach Königsdorf und wieder zurück. 

Zusammengekommen sind 36 Kilometer bei 470 Höhenmeter (und das, Hardy, ohne einmal am Gipfelkreuz gewesen zu sein !)

Zwischendurch hatte Bernhard ein paar Probleme, wurden aber mit Hilfe der Bordkombüse gelöst. Wir lassen doch keinen zurück.

Bin jetzt erstmal in Urlaub, d.h. in den nächsten 3 Wochen keine Tour von mir.

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Frank


----------



## bernhardwalter (16. Juli 2006)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> ein kleiner Bericht zur Tour von heute:
> 
> Mitgefahren sind:
> 
> ...



Hallo miteinander,

vielen Dank noch einmal an pd1 ( Patrick ) für das Überlebenspaket und natürlich an den Rest der Gruppe.Ich werde mich demnächst auf jeden Fall besser auf die Tour vorbereiten und nicht mit leerem Magen fahren.
Frank dir und deiner Familie einen schönen Sommerurlaub.

Bis später einmal

Bernhard II


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Juli 2006)

werde wohl für samstag eine tour ausschreiben.
da frank in seinem wohlverdienten urlaub ist  
wir werden diesesmal aber aus Quadrath-Ichendorf
starten. 
gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (19. Juli 2006)

@friedhelm

ah, noch ein Frühaufsteher. Schön, das du hier weitermachst.

Bin erst am Samstag weg

Bis demnächst
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Juli 2006)

sind denn alle im urlaub??????
oder will keiner mit mir fahren.
so schlimm bin ich doch auch nicht 
naja dann werde ich die tour am samstag 
wohl wieder alleine fahren müssen. 
ist die letzte gelegenheit vor meinem urlaub.
bin ab nächste woche auch für ein paar tage weg.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## bernhardwalter (21. Juli 2006)

Freddy41 schrieb:
			
		

> sind denn alle im urlaub??????
> oder will keiner mit mir fahren.
> so schlimm bin ich doch auch nicht
> naja dann werde ich die tour am samstag
> ...



Hallo Friedhelm,

werde mich jetzt anmelden und hoffe daß das Tempo meinem Niveau entspricht und mich nicht von dem Sattel haut, also dann bis Samstag,hoppla ich sehe gerade dass du den Termin von 10.00 auf 15.00 Uhr verlegt hast,eine Tour in den Vormittagsstunden wäre doch auch schön gewesen.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Juli 2006)

hallo bernhard


die tour passt sich vom tempo her immer an
vormittags kann ich leider selten.
muß dann immer die einkäufe erledigen.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (22. Juli 2006)

Tourbericht von heute

Mitfahrer war
Bernhardwalter.

Zuerst haben wir auf der Quadrather Höhe einige Singletrail und Steigungen
zu bewältigen gehabt,anschließend ging es rüber zur Glessener Höhe.
Dort haben wir viele Steigungen erprobt und bezwungen,einige wiederrum
haben sich nicht bewätigen lassen.Ab dem Waldparkplatz in Dansweiler trennten
sich dann unsere Wege ( da Bernhard schon 50 km hinter sich und noch mindestens 13 vor sich hatte). Ich selber habe von da an noch ein paar Steigungen erprobt.
Alles in allem war es eine schöne tour mit für mich 45km bei 486 Höhenmeter

Gruß Friedhelm

Freue mich auf weitere Touren.
bin jetzt aber erst einmal in Urlaub


----------



## bernhardwalter (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo Friedhelm,

trotz meiner Anreise mit dem Rad und deiner schön geführten Tour  habe ich locker den Heimweg bewältigt,der Gegenwind machte mir auf den freien Feldern schon zu schaffen habe es mir aber nicht nehmen lassen unter 25 km/h ( auf Straße natürlich ) zu fahren.
Friedhelm hat mir Spass gemacht werde auf jeden Fall wieder mitfahren,ich kam leider nur auf 388 HM bei 63 Km Streckenlänge.
Einen schönen Urlaub wünsche ich euch,bis demnächst.

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nautilus (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

is ja geil, es gibt doch Mountainbiker im Kölner Westen. Ich hatte schon fast nicht mehr damit gerechnet welche zu finden. Nachdem ich vor nunmehr 14 Jahren vom Rheinland aus in die weite Welt zog, freue ich mich schon darauf nach der erfolgreichen Rücksiedelung ins Rheinland (genauer nach Frechen-Hücheln) auch hier ein paar Gleichgesinnte kennen zu lernen. 

Im Moment sitze ich allerdings noch fast ausschließlich auf dem RR, weil ich am Sonntag in Hamburg starte. Für die nächste Woche habe ich dann ein klares Verbot meiner persönlichen Chefin überhaupt ans Radfahren zu denken. Aber spätestens in der zweiten Augustwoche, da würde ich gerne mal eine Runde mit euch drehen. Diese engstirnigen Rennradfahrer gehen mir langsam doch ziemlich auf den Senkel und ich kann es nicht erwarten endlich mal wieder unter normalen Leuten zu sein ;-).

Zum Glück scheinen jetzt erst mal alle im Urlaub zu verweilen, so verpasse ich wenigstens nichts. Bis bald im Kölner Westen....


----------



## Freddy41 (3. August 2006)

Bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück.
werde dann für samstag eine tour einstellen.
gruß Friedhelm


----------



## bernhardwalter (3. August 2006)

Hallo Friedhelm,

Urlaub bestens überstanden ( nun beginnt der Ernst des Lebens )  hier ein Hinweis wo ich am Samstag mitfahren werde ( voraussetzung einigermaßen gutes Wetter ) wäre das nicht auch etwas für dich ? Einige Leute kenne ich aus dem Königsforst klasse Typen 
macht bestimmt riesen Laune.
Wenn das Wetter nicht so schön ist werde ich um 14.30 Uhr am verabredeten Treffpunkt sein

Eingetragen von Handlampe 
Ort 53507 Dernau 
Land Rheinland-Pfalz 
Treffpunkt Bahnhof Dernau 
Beschreibung TTTT: Ahrtal

Team Tomburg Tourentag im Ahrtal
Mit mindestens 2, warscheinlich aber mit 3 Gruppen geht es in die Wein- bzw. richtigen Berge rund um die Ahr. 
Mit freundlicher Unterstützung unseres Schwesterteams TTL dürften diesmal auch die "Krabbelgruppen" ausreichend mit Guuiden versorgt sein.

Gemeinsames Ziel fast am Ende der jeweiligen Strecken ist dann der Krausberg mit feiner Möglichkeit zum Essen, Trinken und Klönen im Krausberghaus. 

Die Nutzung des Tourentages ist auf eigene Gefahr  und ein Helm sollte auch zur Mindestausstattung gehören.

Einzelheiten wird es dann in unserem Team Tomburg Fred geben.

Dauer Wird wohl der ganze Tag 
Kontakt 0163/3347249 
Start 05.08.2006 09:30 
Tempo mittel 
Schwierigkeit mittel 
Mitfahrer Bikenstoffel 
Eifelwolf 
Cheetah 
Redking 
grüner Frosch 
Hammelhetzer 
Daywalker74 
Pardus 
Riderin 
i-men 
Holzlarer 
Andreas-MTB 
XCRacer 
Harnas 
rpo35 
irieblue 
Montana 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Freddy41 (4. August 2006)

Hallo Bernhard.
hatte die tourausschreibung auch schon gesehen.
aber da es den ganzen tag dauert ging es bei mir 
nicht. deshalb fahre ich in der glessener höhe.
wünsche dir trotzdem viel spass im aartal.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (5. August 2006)

so, jetzt bin ich auch wieder im Lande.

Friedhelm, deine Tour habe ich gesehen, ist aber ein wenig kurzfristig für mich. Sind erst vor einer Stunde angekommen.

Morgen früh werde ich wahrscheinlich locker über die Glessener Höhe fahren.

Dann bis zum nächsten Mal
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (6. August 2006)

hallo frank.
hoffe du hattest einen schönen urlaub.
zur tour gestern gibt es keinen bericht,
da ich die tour alleine fahren mußte.
peak 68 hatte leider kurzfristig absagen
müssen.
ich denke aber das es hier in kürzester zeit
mehrere fahrer für ausgiebige touren
auf der glessener höhe und umgebung geben wird.
bis bald.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. August 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe dann heute morgen auch mal wieder die Glessener Höhen durchquert. Durch den Regen sind einige Trails richtig anspruchsvoll geworden, da tiefe Spurrillen entstanden sind, nicht schlecht  

Ich werde mich bei Euch bestimmt auch mal anschliessen, jetzt geht es aber erst einmal in den Urlaub.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Freddy41 (7. August 2006)

hi hardy
würde mich freuen wenn du mal mit uns fahren würdest.
bist ja oft im forum vertreten und bist früher auch öfter
auf der glessener höhe unterwegs gewesen.
wünsche dir erst eimal einen schönen urlaub
vielleicht fährst du demnächst ja mal bei einer tour mit
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (9. August 2006)

hallo zusammen.
werde wohl für samstag noch einmal eine tour auf der
glessener höhe planen.
hoffe doch sehr das der regen bis samstag dann aufhört.
die tour werde ich für 14.00 uhr ab großkönigsdorf
einschreiben
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (9. August 2006)

@friedhelm

bin dabei. Würde aber gerne mal wissen, was die Ichendorfer Höhe ist.

Bis Samstag
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (9. August 2006)

hi frank .schön das du mitfährst.
zur frage der ichendorfer höhe kann ich nur sagen,
alles was auf der anderen bahnseite ist.
wirst du am samstag ja sehen
gruß friedhelm


----------



## bernhardwalter (10. August 2006)

Hallo Miteinander,

wir werden erst einmal in die Schweiz fahren,das letzte Augustwochenende gehts mit den Mopeds an die Mosel nach Cochem biken und schlemmern ( genau in der Reihenfolge ) und das erste Septemberwochenende wieder Mosel diesmal Traben-Trabach  Wein-bzw. Winzerfest, Freunde besuchen und sich ausgelassen erholen.
Viel Spass bei den Nächsten Wochenendtouren,sollte jemand spontan in der Woche mal nicht alleine fahren wollen,ich bin zu jeder Schandtat bereit.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## kitesun (10. August 2006)

@bernhard

das hört sich ja gut an. Viel Spaß in Riffenmatt und sonst

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (10. August 2006)

hallo bernhard.
viel spass auch von meiner seite
bis demnächst dann.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (12. August 2006)

hier ein kurzer tourbericht von heute.
vom treffpunkt ging es über die bahnschienen zur ichendorfer höhe,
wo wir einige singletrails mit abfahrten und steigungen zu überwinden
hatten. die probesteigung von ca.25% durfte dabei natürlich nicht fehlen. 
anschließend sind wir wieder rüber zur glessener höhe gefahren,wo wir 
dieses mal aber einige schwierige auffahrten zu bewältigen hatten.
die schüsselstelle war dann der berg hoch zum türmchen,die ich wieder einmal
nicht geschafft habe  ( ich werde sie aber irgendwann einmal bezwingen   )
bei km 25 hatte sich dann kitesun leider verabschiedet.ich bin dann mit 
hummock ( Ulli ) noch einige km durch die glessener höhen gefahren.
wo wir auch da wieder jede steigung und abfahrt mitgenommen haben.
am ende waren es bei mir 49,93 km bei 499 höhenmeter.
mitfahrer waren an diesem wochenende :

kitesun
hummock

hoffe es hat euch trotz aller steigungen und anstrengungen dennoch gefallen
bis demnächst
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (12. August 2006)

@friedhelm

war eine schöne Tour. Einiges war neu, prima, so kann ich das in den nächsten Touren einbauen.

Für mich waren es dann 40 Kilometer, die Letzen im Regen.

Bin aber jetzt doch etwas mitgenommen. Das muß an den Steigungen gelegen haben, solche Sachen lasse ich ja meistens aus.

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Frank


----------



## hummock (12. August 2006)

Hallo Friedhelm,
war eine klasse Tour.Wußte garnicht das es so ein klasse Gelände in der Nähe gibt. Haben ja noch echt Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt,
im Gegensatz zu Frank.
Aber das kommt davon wenn man zufrüh aufhört.
Die kleinen Sünden bestraft der liebe Gott sofort!

Bei mir sind dann auch 76 Kilometer zusammen gekommen,hat aber auch 
76 Kilometer Spaß gemacht!!

Weiter so,
bin das nächste Mal wieder dabei.

Schönes Wochenende
                                     Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (13. August 2006)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> @friedhelm
> 
> war eine schöne Tour. Einiges war neu, prima, so kann ich das in den nächsten Touren einbauen.
> 
> ...


 hi frank
das  mit dem regen haben wir wohl immer umfahren 
zum schluß hatten wir sogar richtig sonnenschein.
freue mich das dir die tour trotz der steigungen aber
dennoch gefallen hat
bis demnächst dann
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (13. August 2006)

hummock schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Friedhelm,
> war eine klasse Tour.Wußte garnicht das es so ein klasse Gelände in der Nähe gibt. Haben ja noch echt Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt,
> im Gegensatz zu Frank.
> Aber das kommt davon wenn man zufrüh aufhört.
> ...


hi ulli
bei dir freut es mich vor allem einen neuen und so begeisterten
mitfahrer bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen
mich hat schon ein wenig gewundert das du so fit bist
und alles problemlos mitgefahren bist.
freue mich auf weitere touren mit dir und hoffe das du der 
gruppe treu bleibst
gruß friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (15. August 2006)

werde für samstag wieder eine tour eintragen.
hoffe das wetter spielt mit, so das wir eine 
schöne tour fahren können .
bis bald friedhelm


----------



## hummock (15. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin Samstag auf jedenfall dabei,
ums Wetter mach ich mir keine Sorgen.

Wenn Engel reisen.....

Danke,das ich so nett aufgenommem wurde.

Schöne Woche noch

Gruß Uli


----------



## kitesun (16. August 2006)

@friedhelm

kann für Samstag noch nicht zusagen. Kann sein, daß ich zu meinen Eltern muß. Muß ich noch abklären.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (16. August 2006)

hi uli wenn du samstag mitfährst must du dich noch eintragen.
frage ist kommst du wieder bei mir vorbei oder direkt zum treffpunkt.
wenn du bei mir vorbei kommst müsstest du aber dieses mal um 
13.35 da sein.
würde mich freuen wenn es so wäre.
könnten dann zusammen zum treffpunkt fahren.

hi frank 
hoffe du kannst es irgendwie einrichten doch noch
mitzufahren , würde mich auf jedenfall darüber freuen.
denn je größer die gruppe desto höher der spass.

wünsche euch noch einen schönen abend
gruß friedhelm


----------



## hummock (16. August 2006)

Hallo Friedhelm,

Bin Samstag 13.35uhr da.
Fahre etwas früher los als letzten Samstag,
kann mich dann noch etwas erholen bevor
es richtig losgeht.

Bin heute auch gefahren,lockere 70km.
Der Boden war ziemlich weich.
Habe die Treppenabfahrt am Kreuz wie
befohlen frei gemacht,läßt sich super fahren,
bin gleich zweimal runter!! 

Hallo Frank,extra für Dich,nicht immer rauf
auch mal runter.

So,hoffe wir sehen uns alle am Samstag.

Gruß  Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (17. August 2006)

hallo uli
dann bin ich am samstag ja echt gespannt was
die treppenabfahrt angeht.wenn du demnächst
in der woche abends hier herumfährst kannst du
gerne bescheid sagen . ab 18.15 kann ich mich gerne
einmal anschließen.
bis dann .
friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (17. August 2006)

dann bin ich wieder dabei.

Nehme mir aber die Freiheit wieder etwas abzukürzen. Ist nicht nur eine Frage der Kilometer, sondern auch der Zeit. Wochenende ist eigentlich Familienzeit.

Bis Samstag 
Frank


----------



## nautilus (17. August 2006)

Tach zusammen,

wie irgendwann in grauer Vorzeit schonmal angekündigt, bin ich nun auch mal dabei. Zumindest hoffe ich das, da ich im Moment noch an einer kleinen Magenproblematik leide. Aber wenn man nur daran glaubt, wird dass schon...

Falls ich also nicht pünktlich bin, wartet auf keinen Fall länger als 5 Minuten. 

Freue mich schon drauf, endlich mal wieder auf dem MTB zu sitzen und dabei nicht alleine zu sein!

Bis Samstag dann...


----------



## kitesun (19. August 2006)

Morgen zusammen,

muß leider für heute nachmittag absagen, da ich schon anderweitig verplant wurde.

Dafür bin ich heute morgen gefahren. Die Rampen an der Ichendorfer Höhe habe ich wieder nicht geschafft, dafür die Treppenabfahrt am Kreuz. Mein lieber Mann, ganze Arbeit, Uli.

Man sieht sich.
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (19. August 2006)

hi frank
habe gelesen das du nicht mitfahren kannst.
schade hoffe das es das nächste mal klappt.
hoffe du hattest eine schön morgentour.
bis demnächst.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (19. August 2006)

kleiner tourbericht von heute
mitfahrer an diesem samstag waren
hummock
nautilus
tour ging vom treffpunkt wieder über die bahn richtung
ichendorfer höhe . alles mitgenommen was da war.
anschließend rüber zur glessener höhe
wo wir einen dicken regenschauer gemischt mit hagel
glücklicherweise in einer hütte abwarten konnten.
in der hütte konnten wir hummock auch bei der premiere 
eines schlauchwechsels zusehen.
anschließend ging es rüber zur quarzwerkumrundung
die es mit einigen steigungen und freundlicher unterstützung
des regens in sich hatten.
bei mir sind dann alles in allem 527 höhenmeter bei 57,27km
zusammengekommen.
was mich heute besonders gefreut hat ist das trotz des wetters
bei allen der spass im vordergrund stand.
hoffe das es bei der nächsten tour etwas trockener bleibt und
die gruppe wieder zusammen fährt( inklusive frank).
frank hatte ja dieses mal glück das er morgens im besten 
sonnenschein unterwegs war.war wohl fügung des schicksals.
nächstes wochenende kann ich leider nicht , hoffe das frank
dann die tour leitet.
bis bald friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (19. August 2006)

@friedhelm

kein Problem mach ich.

Die dicken Wolken mit dem ständigen Donner haben sich auch hartnäckig über die Höhen gehalten. Ich habe an euch gedacht. Bei uns in Weiden ist nichts davon angekommen. Alles vorbeigezogen.

Bis demnächst
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (19. August 2006)

hallo frank 
danke für dein mitleid mit uns , wir konnten es echt gut gebrauchen
freue mich das du die nächste tour ausschreibst.
mit nautilus scheint sich ein neuer fahrer unserer gruppe 
anschließen zu wollen . was mich freuen würde   .
die gruppe scheint dann ja langsam aber sicher zu wachsen   .
ist immer noch schade das ich am samstag nicht mitfahren kann  
hoffe aber das ihr viel spass haben werdet.
bis bald friedhelm


----------



## hummock (19. August 2006)

Hallo Friedhelm,

habe es mir nicht nehmen lassen,nachdem wir uns
getrennt haben,noch eine kleine Schleife zu fahren!

Als ich zuhause auf den Tacho schaute,ich traute meinen
Augen nicht,stand da doch 103,5km drauf!!!!!!!!
Das wäre allso geschafft. 

War wieder einmal ein schöner Tag und eine schöne Tour 
bis auf den Platten in der Regenhagelschauerzwangspause. 

Aber wir lassen den Kopf nicht hängen,es gibt jaaaa noch soviel
Gummi zum platt fahren,auch bei schönem Wetter. 

Bis die Tage,schönes Wochenende    
Gruß Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (19. August 2006)

hi uli freue mich das du die hunderter marke 
bewältigst hast .
bin auf die nächste tour gespannt.
bis denne friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (21. August 2006)

so, wie versprochen habe ich für Samstag eine Tour eingestellt, aber vormittags und anderer Treffpunkt.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (21. August 2006)

Hallo Frank,

muß Samstag bis 12.00 Uhr arbeiten, 
werde wohl am Nachmittag fahren.
Wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß
und "gutes Wetter".

Gruß Uli

(habe mir Samstag noch einen Platten eingefahren,
langsam kann ich blind den Schlauch wechseln!)


----------



## nautilus (21. August 2006)

Moin zusammen,

war wirklich eine schöne Tour in sehr netter Gesellschaft. Ich war richtig beeindruckt von den Trails in der Gegend, hatte ich als Neuling doch eher übelstes Forstwegbolzen erwartet. Nachdem es schon ziemlich lange her war, dass ich auf groben Stollen unterwegs war, brauchte ich zunächst ein paar Meter um mich wieder mit den Federelementen anzufreunden. Das klappte dann aber doch relativ schnell und ich musste zum Glück nicht auf irgendwelche Chicken-Runs ausweichen sondern bin den anderen unerschrocken (aber langsam) gefolgt. 

Die sintflutartigen Regenfälle, welche uns etwa nach einer Stunde Trailerlebnissen vom feinsten überfielen, haben wir fröhlich im trockenen ausgesessen und uns dann sogleich in die Fluten gestürzt. Trocken sind wir so zwar nicht geblieben, aber Feuchtigkeit von unten ist ja irgendwie das Salz in der Suppe beim Mountainbiken. Als die Tour uns ganz zufällig fast direkt vor meiner Haustüre vorbei führte, konnte ich allerdings nicht wiederstehen. Dem Argument des auf unserer Terrasse wartenden Bierchens konnten sich auch die anderen nicht entziehen und so erlaubten sie mir ausnahmsweise einen verfrühten Ausstieg. Die gestellte Bedingung, meine bescheidenen Biervorräte nicht alleine zu schmälern habe ich gerne erfüllt und so fanden wir uns in Hücheln ein und genossen eine kleine Gerstenkaltschale. 

Die Tatsache, dass mein Magen ein paar Tage vorher auf Durchzug gestellt hatte sorgte eben dafür, dass die Kräfte noch nicht so wieder da waren wie erhofft. Dementsprechend kam mir der verfrühte Ausstieg entgegen. Hört sich aber an, als ob ihr auch ohne mich noch Spaß hattet (102km: Respekt!). 

Daten fehlen mir leider, weil mein Computer die lange Untätigkeit nicht ohne murren hinnehmen wollte und sich folgerichtig die Batterie verabschiedet hatte. Ich gelobe Besserung und verspreche meine Naomi (weil so schwarz und so schön, aber manchmal auch ein bischen zickig...) nie wieder so zu vernachlässigen! 

Vielen Dank, dass ihr mich mitgenommen habt, es hat richtig Spaß gemacht! Wir sehen uns dann am Samstag...


----------



## Freddy41 (22. August 2006)

hallo zusammen 
da ich ja bekanntlich am samstag 
nicht mitfahren kann wünsche ich
euch aber wenigstens eine schöne
und trockene tour.
da frank sich ja bestens auskennt und auch noch
stellen kennt die mir unbekannt sind wird es bestimmt
wieder eine klasse tour.
viel spass dann noch
ab nächste woche bin ich aber wieder dabei
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (23. August 2006)

hi uli
ist schon bemerkenswert das du die hundert kilometer
voll bekommen hast  ,aber das du jetzt
auch noch der könig des schlauchwechsels werden willst
ist unfair  
hoffe du hast am samstag trotz des alleinfahrens viel spass.
wäre schön wenn du vielleicht ein paar neue wege finden 
würdest.
und das bierchen bei dir nautilus hat uns wohl etwas mürbe
gemacht, die steigungen anschließend waren doppelt so schwer
wie normal. hoffe wir sehen uns dann am 02.09.2006 wieder. 
bis demnächst 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## hummock (24. August 2006)

hallo friedhelm,

wünsche Dir für Samstag schönes Wetter und einen guten Ride!
Auf den Titel des "Schlauchwechselkönigs" möchte ich gern verzichten,
den überlasse ich gerne einem anderen

Freue mich auf unsere nächste Tour und hoffe das sie ohne Reifenpanne
endet. (bei allen)

War gestern im Königsforst,mit weiteren 26 Bikern,hat viel Spaß gemacht,
aber man kommt schlecht zum fahren. Zwei davon hatten gleich einen
Platten.Ich war zum Glück nicht dabei.Dafür habe ich eine schöne Rolle
vorwärts gemacht,war schon recht dunkel und ich ohne Licht unterwegs!!!
Waren um22.00uhr erst wieder am Ausgangspunkt.
Schöne Trails,Waldautobahn und etwas Strasse waren auf 36km und 
ca.450Höhenmeter dabei. 

Viel Spaß am Samstag,das wünsche ich auch den Dansweilerstartern

Gruß Uli


----------



## kitesun (25. August 2006)

@Uli
Friedhelm fährt doch morgen überhaupt nicht.
Ich habe eine Tour ausgeschrieben, aber bisher ohne Anmeldung. Und im Königsforst fahren 26 Mann mit. Man fasst es nicht.

Frank


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2006)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> @Uli
> Friedhelm fährt doch morgen überhaupt nicht.
> Ich habe eine Tour ausgeschrieben, aber bisher ohne Anmeldung. Und im Königsforst fahren 26 Mann mit. Man fasst es nicht.
> 
> Frank


 
Nicht persönlich nehmen. 
Touren anbieten,
weiter LMB-Termine eintragen,
fahren und berichten.
Früher oder später etabliert sich Dein Angebot. 

Weiterhin Ausdauer und viel Erfolg wünsche ich Dir. 

VG Martin


----------



## nautilus (25. August 2006)

Auch wenn 10:00Uhr fürs Wochenende eine fast unchristliche Zeit ist, bin ich trotzdem dabei.

Bis morgen...


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. August 2006)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich habe eine Tour ausgeschrieben, aber bisher ohne Anmeldung. Und im Königsforst fahren 26 Mann mit. Man fasst es nicht.
> 
> Frank


 


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht persönlich nehmen.
> Touren anbieten,
> weiter LMB-Termine eintragen,
> fahren und berichten.
> Früher oder später etabliert sich Dein Angebot.


 
So isses! Und auch "etablierte Anbieter" wie das TTL fahren bei manchen Touren noch mit einer kleinen Anzahl Teilnehmer; hängt vom Wetter, dem Einzugsgebiet, der angebotenen Tour, dem Alternativangebot, der Planetenkonstellation   und vom restlichen Weltgeschehen ab, macht aber trotzdem - manchmal gerade deswegen - Spaß. Also weiter, einen hast Du ja schon... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (25. August 2006)

Eigentlich müssten sich jetzt 26 Mann zu kitesuns Termin eintragen und auch mitfahren...


----------



## Montana (25. August 2006)

Sorry leicht OT :  Ihr habe den *guide* vergessen   

Hallo Frank ,

Ich bin morgen ab 9:00 Uhr mit meinen Rookies unterwegs sonst wäre ich gerne mal mitgefahren. 

Gruß Guido 



			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> So isses! Und auch "etablierte Anbieter" wie das TTL fahren bei manchen Touren noch mit einer kleinen Anzahl Teilnehmer; hängt vom Wetter, dem Einzugsgebiet, der angebotenen Tour, dem Alternativangebot, der Planetenkonstellation   und vom restlichen Weltgeschehen ab, macht aber trotzdem - manchmal gerade deswegen - Spaß. Also weiter, einen hast Du ja schon... !


----------



## kitesun (25. August 2006)

@all

vielen Dank für die aufmunternden Worte

@nautilus

also wenn ich mir das Wetter anschaue, würde ich eher sagen, daß man die Abfahrtszeit flexibel gestalten sollte. Ich bin nicht so der ausgewiesene Regenfahrer. Ich schick dir mal eine PM

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (25. August 2006)

hallo frank
ich fahre morgen schon eine tour,
aber erst muß ich in overath arbeiten
doch anschließend mache ich eine tour
mit dem freund meiner tochter.
deshalb kann ich leider hier nicht fahren.
ich hoffe aber für uns alle das daß wetter mitspielt
wäre sonst echt schade für alle biker .
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Enrgy (25. August 2006)

Freddy41 schrieb:
			
		

> doch anschließend mache ich eine tour
> mit dem freund meiner tochter.


Oha, biken mit Schwiegervattern is spe, der arme Kerl...


----------



## Freddy41 (26. August 2006)

meine tour heute bin ich in herrlichem wetter
gefahren : hoffe bei euch war es auch so ein super wetter 
.leider hat mein schwiegersohn in spe
etwas geschwächelt 
freue mich deshalb umso mehr auf die tour
am samstag.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (26. August 2006)

@freddy

ja, unsere Tour (nautilus und ich) war auch ganz schön, kein Regen, es kam sogar die Sonne raus. Der Untergrund war auch nicht so naß. Schlimm sind nur die immer tiefer werdenen Furchen und die zunehmende Versandung.

Gefahren sind wir wie angekündigt 40 Kilometer bei 400 Höhenmeter.

Geschwächelt habe ich aber ein wenig. Nautilus ist ja auch einer der Fitisten.

Bis demnächst
Frank


----------



## hummock (26. August 2006)

Nabend zusammen,
hier ein kleiner Bericht meiner Tour!
Hab mir heute so gedacht,fährste mal wieder ein Ründchen(ca.50km)durch die
schöne Eifel.
Start Nideggen, Singletrail runter nach Brück dann "rechts"! an der Rur vorbei Richtung Kleinhau hoch.Kurz vorher aber durchs Gemüse wieder runter aner Mühle vorbei wieder hoch über einen langen Anstieg nach Bergsteig.Von dort runter zum Stausee Obermaubach,dort einige Singletrails und wieder hoch(ist nichts für Frank)
übern breiten Kiesweg(ca.1,5km mit guter Steigung )und oben noch ein paar Trails nochmal runter bis Brück,Serpentinen über die Strasse zum Ausgangspunkt hoch(der Singletrail ist zu steil).Sind zwar einige Hhm,aber die Tour läßt sich in 3-4Std.locker fahren.
Aber es kam ganz anders 
Bin anstatt rechts,links an der Rur vorbei(man muß ja auch mal vom alten Weg ab) Hätte ich besser sein gelassen 
Den ersten Weg hoch,hatte Spuren von nem Bike gesichtet.Nach ein paar 
Kurbelumderhungen:Bremsspuren!!der gute Mann wußte bescheid,runter geht besser als rauf Der einzige Name der mir sofort in den Sinn schoß,
Frank,aber er konnte es nicht sein,weil es war ja schon 13.00Uhr durch.
Aber egal.Ich also hoch,ein paar kurze Trails um die Kletteraffen (die ich freundlichst grüßte) gedreht,ganz hoch,
 sodaß ich auf der Strasse nach Abenden stand(was mir ganz&garnicht gefiel)!
Noch hier und da in nen Weg rein, aber alles Schei$$e,also den gleichen mühseligen Aufstieg wieder runter,ei was macht das Spaß 
Lief dann auch ganz gut, bis das ich nicht mehr wußte wo ich war 
Und was macht man in so einer Situation?
Richtig,man fragt den nächsten Wandersmann ganz einfach nach dem Weg!!!
Fährste so dann so und gerade aus und schon biste da,wo ich nicht hin wollte.
Okay,der Wandersmann hatte einen bayrischen Dialekt woher soll der sich 
da auskennen wo ich mich selber nicht auskenne? Aber egal,auf einmal stand ich in Vossenack, oder so? Dort habe ich den ein paar Deutsche gefragt,
was natürlich auch ein Fehler war."Jung,da mußte den Berg hoch und es geht 
gut und lange rauf". Richtig,mußte im Berg(Strasse!!!!) auf's kleine Blatt,was mir im Gelände selten passiert(Friedhem nickt).
Habe dann in einem Dorf eine "Old Lady" gefragt,die mich nach Schmidt schickte(obwohl Sie den Ort nur vom hörensagen kannte).Ich,laut Anweisung, nächste Kreuzung links(ca.6km). "Da sind sie schnell" höre ich noch in meinen Ohren.
Im nächsten Ort(glaube es war Strauch)fragte ich nochmal,hätte ich mir sparen können,der schickte mich wieder 10km in die andere Richtung,da wo ich herkam.
Zum Glück hatte ich auf einem Schild "Rurseetalsperre"gelesen,habe den Weg denn auch genommen bis ein Schild kam"Nideggen 28km".
Kam denn nach gut 6Std, knapp 80km, wer weiß wievielen Hhm, ohne Platten und trockenen Fußes am Auto an 

Schönes Wochenende
Mit freundlichem Bikergruß   Uli

Ach,hätte ich bald vergessen:
Suche GPS mit Höhenmeteranzeige


----------



## kitesun (27. August 2006)

@Uli

da hast du ja eine schöne Odyssee erlebt. Aber immer diese Anspielungen.

So eine Tour - aber natürlich ohne Explorer-Charakter - kannst du mal gerne im LMB anbieten, damit wir auch mal was anderes sehen.

Habe auch schon überlegt mal was im Bergischen (Burscheid) anzubieten. Kenne da einige Touren. Trails ohne Ende, sehr schön, man muß nur mit dem Auto anreisen.

Bis demnächst
Frank


----------



## hummock (27. August 2006)

Hi Frank,
sorry,ist doch nicht böse gemeint!! 

Können gerne ins Bergische fahren,bin sofort dabei 

Anreise dürfte ja kein Problem sein,oder 

Bin Samstag,sowie es bis jetzt aussieht,wieder dabei.Lasse das Mofarennen
ausfallen.
Freue mich auf unser nächste Tour,vielleicht schon im Bergischen.

MfG  
Uli


----------



## kitesun (27. August 2006)

@Uli,

sollten wir mal mit unseren Köln-West-Mitfahrern abstimmen, ob Interesse besteht.

Ansonsten ist die Anfahrt ganz leicht: A1 bis Ausfahrt Burscheid/Altenberg und dann links und nach 100 Metern rechts auf den Parkplatz.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (27. August 2006)

hi leute 
also das mit dem bergischen würde mich
schon reizen .anfahrt auto ist auch kein problem.
müsste nur früh genug bescheid wissen.
und wenn es da dann viele singletrails gibt
bin ich doch immer bereit.
meine devise lautet ( auf und nieder immer wieder )
bis dann
friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (27. August 2006)

stimmt ja, nächsten Samstag bin ich auf einer Hochzeit, da kann ich nur vormittags. Sonntag würde auch gehen, aber Nachmittags ist es so mit Fußgängern überlaufen, macht keinen rechten Spaß. Sonntag vormittag würde gehen.

Also Sonntag vormittag oder wir warten noch eine Woche ab.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (27. August 2006)

also mit sonntag vormittag müsste ich noch mit 
meiner besseren hälfte abklären.
und dann müssten wir relativ früh fahren damit
nicht der ganze sonntag verloren geht.
familienpflichten versteht sich
höre dann noch von dir
friedhelm


----------



## hummock (27. August 2006)

@all

Kenne den Parkplatz,bin dort mal mit "on any Sunday" gefahren,
der sich dort sehr gut auskennt.War ne schöne Tour von 50km und ca.1000Hhm.Macht einen Termin,Samstag oder Sonntag,ich bin dabei.

@Friedhelm

Wenn wir Sonntag im Bergischen fahren würden,wie sieht es dann bei
Dir mit Samstag für eine Tour auf der "Glessener Höhe"aus?
Hättest Du Zeit,Lust und Kondition?
Kommt ja auch beides auf's Wetter an 

Gruß Uli


----------



## kitesun (27. August 2006)

so die Tour ist eingestellt für nächsten Sonntag um 10 Uhr. Ich bitte um reichhaltige Anmeldungen.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (27. August 2006)

hallo uli im prinzip gerne. 
aber wie gesagt muß ich beides mit 
meiner frau abklären. 
konditionsprobleme kenne ich jedenfalls nicht. 
sage dir noch früh genug bescheid. 
bis dann
friedhelm.
frage am rande wieso habt ihr ein hinweisschild
unter eurem benutzerlogo?


----------



## kitesun (27. August 2006)

@friedhelm

alle haben ein Benutzerschild, nur man selbst nicht, also wenn man gerade selbst ist, also du hast eins für mich, aber du hast keins für dich  

Was das soll, keine Ahnung

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (27. August 2006)

ok danke für die antwort frank  
habe mich gerade für sonntag eigetragen.
gibts zu dem parkplatz auch einen straßennamen
fürs navi??.
wenn nicht denke ich zwar das ich es finden werde.
wenns an der ausfahrt burscheid links abgeht und dann 
irgendwo rechts ein parkplatz ist.
bis dann 
friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (27. August 2006)

also die Straße heißt wohl Dünweg, aber die ist sehr lang. Eine Hausnummer für den Parkplatz habe ich nicht. 

Navi, immer dieser neumodische Schnickschnack.

Also hier mal klassich: An der Ampel nach der Ausfahrt links abbiegen und dann nach ca. 100 Meter rechts auf den Parkplatz. Parkplatz ist ausgeschildert.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (27. August 2006)

na dann wirds wohl auch ohne navi gehen. 
hoffe das wir wenigstens ein super wetter
haben werden , bei der langen anreise 
bis sonntag dann.
@uli 
das mit dem samstag ist leider noch nicht ganz geklärt.
brauche da wohl etwas mehr überzeugunskraft. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (27. August 2006)

aber so lange ist die Anfahrt gar nicht. Von Ausfahrt Weiden-Lövenich bis Ausfahrt Burscheid in unter 20 Minuten zu schaffen bei Einhaltung des Tempolimits bis Leverkusen.

Frank


----------



## hummock (27. August 2006)

@Friedhelm

wir können ja auch zusammen fahren,
ich kenne den Parkplatz.Ist aber auch einfach zu finden.
Kannste nicht verfehlen.
Autobahn A1 Richtung Dortmund-1Abfahrt hinter Lev.Kreuz (Burscheid)
Ampel links-50-100m auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## Freddy41 (27. August 2006)

danke uli 
aber den parkplatz finde ich bestimmt.
und das mit dem zusammen fahren klappt
leider nicht , da ich meinen sohn davon
überzeugt habe endlich mal mit uns zu fahren.
wegen dem samstag sage ich auf jedenfall
noch bescheid
vorerst bis sonntag dann
friedhelm.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. August 2006)

Tach Papsthügelfreunde!!!

Drehe dort selber ab und an 'ne Runde, insbesondere auch mit dem Rennrad auf der Rückkehr von Kölle.

Jetzt mal meine spezielle Frage "Onroad"-Frage: ich komme also von der Berrenrather Börde runter, überquere die B264 und fahre dann die Was-auch-immer-Strasse Richtung Sonnenhof. Dort geht's dort ab in's Marienfeld, fahre dann über den Hügel zurück nach Türnich. Gibt es auch eine Asphaltumgehung für's Marienfeld??? Ich kann schon durchziehen bis wieder zur Bundesstrasse und dann über den Radweg runter nach Horrem, finde die Strecke aber nicht wirklich berauschend. Vorher geht's ja rechts ab in irgendein Dingsbumrath, dies entpuppte sich aus meiner Sicht bis dato - speziell mit dem Rennrad - als Sackgasse. Gibt's irgendeine Empfehlung, wie ich über Sonnenhof das Marienfeld umrunde und dann in Richtung L163/Erft gelange, ohne die Ampelorgie Richtung Horrem mitzumehmen?

Ansonsten: wie sieht's mit 'nem Papsthügelspecial Afterwork-Ride aus (komme aus Richtung Erftstadt); Treffpunkt Industriegebiet Türnich oder an der B264 oder so? Finde das Marienfeld recht faszinierend, die totale Leere und Einsamkeit, wenn man 10km vorher das Gedränge im Stadtwald am Decksteiner Weiher etc mitbekommt...

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nautilus (28. August 2006)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> @freddy
> 
> ...Nautilus ist ja auch einer der Fitisten.



Vielen Dank für die Blumen. Ich glaub ich hab einfach einen guten tag erwischt. 

War wirklich eine schöne Runde. Nachdem ich Frank am Ausgangspunkt abgesetzt habe, hab ich versucht den Start der Tour nochmal alleine nach zu fahren. Das bot sich irgendwie an, weil die Strecke sowieso fast am heimischen Garten vorbei führte.

Allerdings bin ich ein wenig gescheitert. Das Trailwirrwar im "Königsdorfer Wald" hat mich in sich aufgesogen und irgendwie bin ich wohl einmal falsch abgebogen. Dann hab ich versucht einfach in jeden sich bietenden Trail rein zu fahren und bin unendliche Male auf Reiterwegen versandet, in Matschseen versunken oder auch einfach in Sackgassen gelandet. 

War aber trotzdem noch nett. Ich war noch eine gute Stunde unterwegs und schätze (noch immer ohne Computerbatterie) es waren inklusive der Hinfahrt zum Treffpunkt dann so gute 60km mit 500hm.

Fürs kommende Wochenende hat sich nichtradfahrender Besuch aus der Ferne angesagt, da werdet ihr wohl ohne mich losziehen müssen. Aber grundsätzlich wäre ich auch bei einer Exkusion ins Bergische oder auch in die Eifel sehr gerne mal dabei.

Viel Spaß wünsche ich euch...

P.S. Samstag nachmittag hab ich übrigens endlich die entsprechenden Batterien besorgt! Nun ist mein HAC wieder einsatzbereit!


----------



## hummock (28. August 2006)

@Hammelhetzer,

wenn Du von Berrenraht runter kommst, fährst Du geradeaus über Türnich-Balkhausen runter zur Erft.Da gibt es einen Radweg nach Horrem.

Mountainbiken im Marienfeld ist langweilig,ist zu flach,ausser Du fährst den Papsthügel rauf und runter.
Und das darf man nicht!!!!!!

Kann Dir so auch nicht weiter helfen.

Gruß  Uli


----------



## hummock (28. August 2006)

Hallo Friedhelm,

kann am Samstag nicht 
Die Jungs brauchen noch einen 4.Mann für's Mofarennen.
Sehen uns Sonntag.

Gruß Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (28. August 2006)

hallo uli
alles klar , aber schade weil ich mit der
überredungskunst für samstag glück hatte
und die freigabe bekommen hatte.
also dann bis sonntag.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. August 2006)

hummock schrieb:
			
		

> @Hammelhetzer,
> 
> wenn Du von Berrenraht runter kommst, fährst Du geradeaus über Türnich-Balkhausen runter zur Erft.Da gibt es einen Radweg nach Horrem.
> 
> ...


Vorschlag:

Du liest dir meinen Post nochmal durch, dann überlegst du, ob deine Antwort irgendeine Relevanz ob der Fragestellung aufweist oder auch nur in sonst irgendeinem kausalen Zusammenhang steht.

Wieso sollte das Biken am Papsthügel verboten sein, solange du nicht die in der unmitelbaren Umgebung befindlichen Biotope in Mitleidenschaft ziehst?


----------



## Freddy41 (28. August 2006)

hi nautilus , hi frank
freut mich das ihr am samstag viel spass hattet  
hoffe das wir uns mal alle gemeinsam auf einer
samstagatour treffen. 
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nautilus (29. August 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag:
> 
> Du liest dir meinen Post nochmal durch, dann überlegst du, ob deine Antwort irgendeine Relevanz ob der Fragestellung aufweist oder auch nur in sonst irgendeinem kausalen Zusammenhang steht.
> 
> Wieso sollte das Biken am Papsthügel verboten sein, solange du nicht die in der unmitelbaren Umgebung befindlichen Biotope in Mitleidenschaft ziehst?



Gegenvorschlag:

Zunächst editierst du Deinen Beitrag und fügst ein kleines, freundliches Dankeschön ein. Schließlich ist es eigentlich schon nett, dass sich überhaupt jemand auf deine Anfrage meldet.

Dann gehtst du in deinen ersten Post zurück und editierst diesen ebenfalls. Ich schlage vor, die präzise Angabe


			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Dingsbumrath...


 zu überarbeiten, schließlich befinden wir uns in einer Gegend, in welcher die Endung ...rath durchaus häufiger vorkommt. 
Auch die Angabe 





			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ampelorgie Richtung Horrem ...


 könnte man noch etwas ausführen. Meinst du damit zufällig die drei aufeinander folgenden Ampeln in Habbelrath?

Nur so als kleinen Tipp, ich kann zum Beispiel die Seite www.falk.de oder auch www.map24.de empfehlen. Dort wird dir bei der Präzisierung deiner Angaben geholfen.

Die kleine Beratung war übrigens ausnahmsweise kostenlos!

@ alle anderen:
am 9.9. sieht es bei mir wieder gut aus, ich freu mich schon auf die nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt. Da ihr ja das bergische schon dieses WE unter die Stollenreifen nehmt, könnte man ja dann über die Eifel nachdenken?

Bis bald...


----------



## kitesun (29. August 2006)

@nautilus

Die Tour in die Eifel sollten wir im Auge behalten und mit allen abstimmen.

Zum Beitrag vom Hammelhetzer, alias Dieter von der Ville:

Der Kollege fällt - mir wenigstens - schon öfters durch merkwürdige Beiträge auf. Keine Ahnung, was ihn da geritten hat.

Bis demnächst
Frank


----------



## hummock (29. August 2006)

@nautilus

 

Gruß
Uli


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. August 2006)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kollege fällt - mir wenigstens - schon öfters durch merkwürdige Beiträge auf.


Mir fällt in diesem Thread eine akute Leseschwäche und erstaunliche Unkenntnis der lokalen Gegebenheiten auf, kombiniert mit merkwürdigen Angewohnheiten wie Rauchen.

Wüßte auch nicht, dass ich im Zoo arbeite, den Kollegen möchte ich daher ausschließen.

@Danke Nautilus,

für die vollständig inkompetente Spamantwort.

Üblicherweise kann man die jeweiligen Locals durchaus gezielt ansprechen, um eine kompetente Auskunft zu erhalten - hier scheint's eine Zusammenrottung aus n00bs zu sein.


----------



## kitesun (30. August 2006)

Wo ist nochmals der Ignore-Button ?

Gefunden und aktiviert!


----------



## nautilus (30. August 2006)

Lieber Hammelhetzer,

Also gut, weil ich eben ein friedliebender Mensch bin, versuche ich mal, auf Deine kryptische Anfrage zu Antworten. 

Leider kann ich die Stelle, an welcher es rechts ins allseits bekannte Dingsbumsrath geht nicht identifizieren. Dementsprechend kann ich dir hier nicht wirklich helfen. Wenn du dann bis auf eine Bundestrasse durchziehen kannst, denke ich du meinst die Landstraße von Frechen über Habbelrath nach Horrem. Dies ist die einzige Straße die ich kenne, auf welcher es erstens eine Ampelorgie (die bereits erwähnten drei aufeinander folgenden Ampeln) und zweitens über einen Radweg runter (also bergab) nach Horrem geht. Nur zu deiner Information, diese Straße nennt sich Dürener Straße. 

Nun noch eine weitere Vermutung: Bei Dingsbumsrath handelt es sich um Grefrath. Falls dem so ist, kann ich dir noch sagen, dass es sich hierbei nicht um eine Sackgasse handelt. Es gibt eine kleine Straße, vorbei am nunmehr rekultivierten Tagebau nach Habbelrath. Von Frechen kommend auf der eben schon angesprochenen Dürener Straße kannst du etwa 1km vor Habbelrath LINKS nach Grefrath abbiegen. Dort bleibst du einfach auf der Hauptstraße, bis auf der rechten Seite eine Kirche kommt. Direkt hinter dieser Kirche biegst du rechts ab, fährst bis zum Ende der Straße und biegst dort links ab. Dann immer geradeaus bis nach Habbelrath. Dort biegst du sofort wieder rechts ab, folgst der Straße den Linksknick entlang und nimmst dann die nächste rechts. Nun noch mal links (ich glaube die Straße heißt Klosterstraße) und nach einem knappen Kilometer erreichst du die letzte der drei Ampeln auf der Dürenerstraße. Da sich der dann folgende Radweg runter nach Horrem (siehe oben) auf der linken Straßenseite befindet, kannst du dort unter Mißachtung einer überflüssigen Verkehrsregel meistens ohne an zu halten direkt nach links auf den Radweg einscheren. 

Wenn du nach der Überquerung der Autobahn A4 hinter Habbelrath in Richtung Horrem die nächste rechts abbiegst, führt dich diese Straße nach Neu-Bottenbroich. Hier immer der Vorfahrt folgen, bis du auf der rechten Seite an dunkelbraunen Wohnsilos vorbei kommst. Hinter diesen Wohnsilos biegst du rechts ab und kommst nach einer kurzen Abfahrt an eine T-Kreuzung direkt vor den Bahnschienen. Dort biegst du rechts ab und diese kleine Straße bringt dich direkt zur Aachenerstr. Wenn du dann links abbiegst und dem Radweg folgst, bringt dich dieser zur Erft. 

Wenn du der Aachenerstraße weiter folgst, überquerst du die Erfttalstraße (Entschuldige meine Unkenntnis der Straßenbezeichnung, leider kannte auch www.falk.de die Kennung L163 nicht. Kläre mich bitte auf, ob es sich bei dieser Straße um die L163 handelt). Grade für Asphaltschneider kann man dann eine sehr schöne Runde vorbei an Sindorf, über Heppendorf, an Blatzheim vorbei wieder in Richtung Türnich drehen. Das sind dann aber schon ein paar Meter, sind aber alles sehr ruhige Nebenstraßen. 

Wenn du das nun alles nach verfolgst, wirst du feststellen, dass es die Möglichkeit gibt, von der B264 rechts ab zu biegen (ich denke, an der Stelle welche du mit der Überquerung von der Berrenrather Börde aus meinst), von dort aus auf die Dürener Straße kurz hinter Frechen zu gelangen und dann ohne an zu halten bis zur Erfttalstraße und von dort dann sogar bis nach Türnich durch zu ziehen. Wie in diese Beschreibung nun der Papsthügel passt, musst du noch selber herausfinden. Früher gab es eine Rheinbraun Werksstraße, welche von dem Industriegebiet Türnich bis zu der oben erwähnten kleinen Verbindungsstraße zwischen Grefrath und Habbelrath führte. Die ging genau am Sonnenhof vorbei. Ob diese noch existiert weis ich nicht, da ich die letzten 14 Jahre nicht in der Region gelebt habe.

So, nun habe ich mir um des lieben Friedens Willen redlich Mühe gegeben dir zu helfen. Allerdings soll mir noch eine kleine Anmerkung erlaubt sein: Häufig macht der Ton die Musik und auf eine gut gemeinte Antwort in der Form wie du es getan hast zu reagieren halte ich einfach nicht für freundlich. Dies habe ich versucht dir mit etwas Humor zu verdeutlichen. Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, sie hat mir bei der Ankunft am Rechner heute früh gleich ein herzhaftes Lachen entlockt und man sollte doch jeden Tag fröhlich beginnen. Vielleicht solltest du mal einen Abstecher gen Westen unternehmen und dir die entsprechenden Rauchwaren besorgen. Das könnte für Entspannung sorgen... 

Und nun sollte auch Schluß sein mit den Animositäten, lasst uns einfach wieder zum wesentlichen kommen: Der gepflegten Fortbewegung mittels muskelbetriebenem Zweirad. Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja doch einmal, im anonymen Netz entstandene Vorurteile im real existierenden Sattel zu revidieren! Mich würde es freuen...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. August 2006)

@Nautilus

Danke, es geht also doch  . Werde mir deine Beschreibung ausdrucken und genauso abzufahren versuchen.

Ich gebe mal zu, dass der Raum Kerpen-Frechen so 'ne Art weisser Fleck auf meiner Landkarte ist. Ich fahre sehr häufig von Köln (Decksteiner Mühle) mit dem Rennrad zurück von der Arbeit. Wenn ich ab dem Militärring Richtung Gleuel / Berrenrath fahre, habe ich eine Strecke mit "Flow", also ohne große Ampel- und beschi$$ene Radwegeorgien. Wage ich mich weiter nördlich - insbesondere Richtung Frechen - wird's einfach fürchterlich. Ich bin mir sicher, dass man mit Zähigkeit und Willensstärke auch hier die angenehmen Rollpassagen findet. Allerdings habe ich mir angwöhnt, einfach nach Berrenrath durchzuziehen und dann Richtung Gymnich; ab da ist dann mein natürliches Verbreitungsgebiet , wo ich jeden Strassenpfosten beim Vornamen kenne.  Andererseits ist die Gegend ab sagen wir mal Brauweiler auch recht reizvoll (im Sinne von verkehrsarm).

Leider habe ich bis dato bezüglich der Umgehung von Kerpen und Frechen noch keinen geeigneten Guide gefunden - und wer hat es nicht gerne bequem? Dann wäre es doch eine coole Sache, wenn du deine Jungenderinnerungen auffrischst und wir eine gemeinsame Dackelschneiderrunde auf den nautilus'schen Geheimwegen drehen. Wie gesagt - ich habe schon auf den vier Kilometern durch Köln genug Ampeln . Können wir unter der Woche jederzeit als Feierabendrunde machen, gerne auch mal tagsüber am WE. Bewege mich so mit 'nem 30er Schnitt durch die Prärie.

Ach ja, man kann übrigens bei etwas abgetrockneten Wegen auch mit dem Rennrad auf den Papsthügel hoch. Wenn du noch nicht da warst, unbedingt mal machen. Können wir auch gerne in unsere Tour aufnehmen, falls es denn dazu kommt.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer

P.S: @Frank
Und auf keinen Fall doch heimlich das Beitrag anzeigen Knöpfchen drücken!!


----------



## Freddy41 (30. August 2006)

@ NAUTILUS

jetzt verstehe ich deine sympatie gegenüber 
der mtbs.
mein eindruck über die rennradfahrer ist seit 
einigen berichten hier bei uns im forum auch
aufs tiefste gesunken.
bin froh das ich ein mountainbiker bin
und samstag für samstag in einer fröhlichen 
runde biken kann.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## on any sunday (30. August 2006)

Freddy41 schrieb:
			
		

> @ NAUTILUS
> 
> jetzt verstehe ich deine sympatie gegenüber
> der mtbs.
> ...



Merkwürdige Ansicht. Ein Mountainbike macht aus einem Deppen noch keinen netten, freundlichen Mitmenschen.

Nach meinen wissenschaftlichen Erfahrung differiert der Deppenfaktor bei Mountainbikern und Rennradlern nicht signifikant.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. August 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Merkwürdige Ansicht. Ein Mountainbike macht aus einem Deppen noch keinen netten, freundlichen Mitmenschen.
> 
> Nach meinen wissenschaftlichen Erfahrung differiert der Deppenfaktor bei Mountainbikern und Rennradlern nicht signifikant.
> 
> ...


Er fährt ein Bulls, was will man noch sagen   

Immerhin hat er großen und dynamischen Gruppenzwang. Vermutlich verläuft er sich aber auch jeden Morgen, an dem er die Brötchen holen muß  

Gut, dass zumindest der bekannte Johnny äh Freddy Depp nur Moutainbike fährt.

Gut auch, dass er niemals auf Rennrad-News.de liest, wie ein gewisser Nautilus den verzweifelten Schmalspurweg an Hollands Küsten sucht. Würde mal sagen, der Freddy-Depp hat da einen politisch völlig inkorrekten Post gebracht. Egal, Freddy wird das nicht verstehen.

Nautilus schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (31. August 2006)

@ Hammelhetzer 
du wirst mir immer sympatischer  
hoffe wir sehen uns mal im gelände.
auf strasse fahre ich nämlich nicht.
wegen der abgase der autos und den
vielen ampeln.
und das mit dem bulls (haben schon 
andere versucht es einzuholen) ,
ging aber leider nicht.
ein bulls sagt nichts über einen fahrer
aus.es wird aber auch für dich reichen.


----------



## kitesun (31. August 2006)

so, können wir uns hier wieder auf das Wesentliche beschränken, wäre prima.

Also am Sonntag um 10 Uhr steht eine Tour im Bergischen an. Anmeldungen sind jederzeit von jedermann willkommen

Frank


----------



## nautilus (31. August 2006)

Nur um mal einpaar Unklarheiten zu beseitigen:

Ja, ich fahre gerne Rennrad. Dieses habe ich auch niemandem gegenüber verschwiegen (siehe Post Nr. 18 in diesem Thread).
Ja, ich trage meinen Beinpelz, meinen Camelbag, mein Schirmchen am Helm und meine MTB-Schuhe auch auf dem Rennrad.
Ja, ich verachte jeden, der mich auf Grund der oben ausgeführten Vorlieben bezüglich meiner Ausstattung / meines Designs verachtet.
Ja, unter anderem deshalb ist mir aus eigener Erfahrung der Mountainbiker an sich lieber als die altbekannte Rasse des beschnäuzerten, vereinsmeiernden RTFlers, welcher es nur mit Mühe schafft seine Wampe über das Oberrohr seines Carbonrenners zu stülpen (Entschuldigung, diese Arroganz leiste ich mir einfach!). 
Ja, ich fahre mit jedem zusammen Rad, egal aus welchem Stall sein Pferdchen kommt.
Ja, ich werde auch mit Hammelhetzer gerne mal eine Runde drehen, schließlich zeigt die Erfahrung, dass hinter so manchem virtuellen Haudrauf am Ende doch ein feiner Kerl stecken kann (@Hammelhetzer: die Wahl der Waffen obliegt dir).
Nein, ich halte es nicht für geschickt im Glashaus der politisch völlig inkorrekten Posts zu sitzen und mit Steinen zu werfen.
Nein, ich wollte mit Sicherheit nicht gleich zu Anfang meiner radaktiven Zeit in Köln zwischen die Fronten geraten.

Und zu guter letzt: Ja, ich finde dieses... 





			
				kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also am Sonntag um 10 Uhr steht eine Tour im Bergischen an. Anmeldungen sind jederzeit von jedermann willkommen
> 
> Frank


...Friedensangebot sollte gewürdigt werden und wir sollten einfach mal ALLE gemeinsam eine Runde drehen und anschließend noch mit einer gepflegten Gerstenkaltschale die erhitzten Gemüter kühlen. Leider kann ich dieses WE nicht dabei sein, weil zwar der Besuch abgesagt, die Schwiegereltern aber statt dessen einen Besuch übers WE bei ihnen in FFM angemahnt haben und ich mich gezwungen sehe diesem Ansinnen nach zu kommen. ABER: Wie wärs denn nächste Woche? Ich wäre sogar bereit, die entsprechenden Mengen Gerstenkaltschale auf unserer Terasse in Frechen-Hücheln bereit zu halten.

Und somit beschließe ich dieses Thema mit dem schönen Wunsch nach Völkerfreundschaft!

P.S. Stellt euch vor, wenn es das Wetter erlaubt werde ich mir die Freiheit nehmen und von meinen Schwiegereltern aus mit dem Schmalspurzweirad die Heimreise antreten.


----------



## Freddy41 (31. August 2006)

hi nautilus
kann mich deiner meinung nur anschließen
es gibt doch nichts schöneres als nach einer
anspruchsvollen tour mit allen die mitfahren
möchten den abschluß gemeinsam bei einem
schönen kühlen blonden zu beenden.
würde mich freuen wenn hammelhetzter
dieser einladung folgen würde.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Hammelhetzer (31. August 2006)

Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen 

Dein Angebot Nautilus kann ich suchtbedingt nicht ausschlagen   

Bezüglich der Wahl der Waffengattung muß ich mir  noch was Zeit lassen. Grundsätzlich würde ich - forumsbedingt - zum MTB tendieren. Allerdings unterliege ich z.Z. einem Heilungsprozess, den ich mit einer Fangopackung unangenehm unterbrechen könnte. Insofern muß ich noch kurz die nächsten Tage abwarten bezgl. persönlicher und Wetterentwicklung. Das "Frechen-Schmalspur-Guiding" würde mich allerdings auch anmachen.

Wenn du mal auf Rennrad-News.de schaust, gibt's morgen abend einen Termin vom Ominösen On any Sunday, werde versuchen, auch dabei zu sein. Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich? Kleiner Show Down in Allrath???

[email protected]
Ausser Bulls stehen bei mir auf der Liste noch Giant, 2Danger, Rotwild, Scott, Cube, Radon und insbesondere alle User von Rockshox, New Answer Products, Fox und XT Komponenten   

Gruß
Schäfchenversöhner


----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2006)

nautilus schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich wäre sogar bereit, die entsprechenden Mengen Gerstenkaltschale auf unserer Terasse in Frechen-Hücheln bereit zu halten...


...darum gings dem Dieter doch die ganze Zeit...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (31. August 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...darum gings dem Dieter doch die ganze Zeit...


Nein Volker,

tendenziell magste ja recht haben -  aber ich suche immer noch nach der legendären Nordwestpassage um's Marienfeld .

War heute mal wieder auf dem Papst-Hügel - z.Z. irgendwelche überflüssig ominösen Bautätigkeiten. Offensichtlich haben Kreis, Land und/oder Bund einfach noch viel, viel, zuviel Geld zum sinnlosen Verpulvern zur Verfügung.


----------



## on any sunday (31. August 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen
> 
> Wenn du mal auf Rennrad-News.de schaust, gibt's morgen abend einen Termin vom Ominösen On any Sunday, werde versuchen, auch dabei zu sein. Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich? Kleiner Show Down in Allrath???
> 
> ...



Ich wehre mich entschieden, Mitwirkender bei eurer Kuschel und Liebhabtruppe zu sein. Von sowas distanziere ich mich.


----------



## Freddy41 (1. September 2006)

@ frank
hi frank kurze frage zur tour
was machen wir wenn es wieder
wie aus kübeln schüttet???
und wie erfahren wir dann ob die tour
stattfindet oder nicht.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (1. September 2006)

@freddy

am besten Sonntag bis 9 Uhr ins LMB schauen. Bis dahin sollten wir entschieden haben, ob wir fahren, und werde dann evtl. den Termin canceln.

Problem ist, das das Wetter da oben ganz anders sein kann als hier. Entweder trockener oder auch mal viel, viel schlechter. Alles schon erlebt.

@nautilus
prima Posting

Mit FFM meinst du Frankfurt ? Nach Köln ? Das sind ja über 200 Kilometer!
Und der Diesel läuft und läuft und läuft...

Bis denne
Frank


----------



## nautilus (1. September 2006)

Na also, da ist ja endlich wieder Ruhe eingekehrt (obwohl so ein bisschen überregionale Aufmerksamkeit diesem Thread vielleicht mal gut getan hat...). Ich freue mich schon auf die gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit dem MTB. So wie ich Kitesun bisher kennen gelernt habe, bezog sich sein Friedensangebot eindeutig auf diese Waffengattung. 

@Hammelhetzer: Völlig unabhängig von der gemeinsamen MTB Tour helfe ich dir natürlich gerne bei der Suche nach der legendären Nordwestpassage um den Papsthügel. Weiter oben sprachst du einen Schnitt von 30 an. Ich denke den werde ich halten können, allerdings hat mein Fitnesslevel dieses Jahr unter dem mit dem Umzug und dem neuen Job verbundenen Zeitaufwand extrem gelitten. Der August tat dann durch das öffnen sämtlicher Himmelsschleusen sein übriges dazu, dass ich dieses Defizit bisher nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit ausmerzen konnte. Du mußt also damit rechnen, dass ich mich dann gelegentlich mal eher im Windschatten verkriechen werde (Hamburg und 36,5 sollten dir als dezenter Hinweis dafür ausreichen, dass das alles nicht so dolle ist dieses Jahr). 

Nun also zur Terminplanung: Mir würde es am Freitag dem 8.9. nachmittags ganz gut passen. Allerdings bin ich bekennender Schönwetterrennradler und steige bei Regengefahr lieber aufs MTB um. Aber je nach Wetterlage könnten wir die Expedition dort ins Auge fassen. Das würde wohl auch der verletzten Hammelhufe entgegen kommen => gute Besserung. Ach ja, wo ich schon bei Terminen bin, vielen Dank für die Einladung. Leider muß ich aus gegebenem Anlass (Schwiegereltern) von einer Beteiligung meinerseits heute abstand nehmen.

@kitesun: ich geb ja zu, ich hab ein bisschen hoch gegriffen. Meine Schwiegereltern leben nicht in FFM sondern in der Wetterau, etwas Nordöstlich von FFM. Es sollten also nur so etwa 180km werden. Aber es stimmt schon, ich zähle mich eben eher zu den Langstrecklern. Wie gesagt, halt wie ein alter Diesel: Am Anfang läuft er unrund und stottert hier und da auch mal. Wenn er dann aber warm gelaufen ist, dann läuft er gemächlich aber zuverlässig immer weiter...


@all: ich wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Radfahren (egal wer, wo, wann, mit einem Rad von welchem Hersteller und welcher Waffengattung auch immer unterwegs sein sollte). Bis nächste Woche...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (1. September 2006)

@nautilus
speziell nächsten Freitag geht's bei mir leider nicht. Vielleicht einfach den Freitag darauf, freitags könnte ich auch mal kurz vor fünf die Platte putzen?

Windschatten ist kein Problem, da tummeln sich noch mehr Leute . Mit dem Schnitt wollte ich nur ausdrücken, dass ich mir auch mal 'ne Tour ohne großes Blatt vorstellen kann .

Manchmal auch mit


----------



## Freddy41 (2. September 2006)

@ frank
also ich kann nur bis 8.45 ins lmb
schauen , wenn die tour dann noch 
nicht gestrichen ist fahre ich los,
hoffe auf gutes wetter ,da sich doch
schon einige angmeldet haben 
bis sonntag
friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (2. September 2006)

@freddy

alles klar, kein Problem

Frank


----------



## hummock (3. September 2006)

Morgen zusammen,

kann leider nicht mitfahren.Habe mir gestern beim Mofarennen einen
tierischen Muskelkater eingefangen!!!!!

Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß

MfG  Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (3. September 2006)

moin uli
schade das du nicht mitfahren kannst
aber das mann beim mofafahren muskelkater
bekommt wusste ich auch noch nicht 
wars wenigstens schön und hats spass gemacht??
bis demnächst dann
friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (3. September 2006)

schade, schade, Uli

Ansonsten sieht es ja z.Zt. noch nicht so schlimm aus. Die Tour findet also statt.

Bis gleich
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (3. September 2006)

@ frank 
alles klar 
dann bis gleich
friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (3. September 2006)

Kleine Tournachbetrachtung:

Am Parkplatz in Kaltenherberg haben sich Bernd aus Holz, Freddy mit Sohn und kitesun getroffen. Der Rest hat abgesagt oder erschien nicht. Losgefahren sind wir in trockenen Wetter, genau 5 Minuten, dann fing es an und hörte nicht mehr auf. Trotzdem haben wir die angekündigte Tour in der sich immer mehr füllenden Bergischen Seenlandschaft durchgezogen. 2 Platten gabs noch. Zusammengekommen sind 31 Kilometer bei 540 Höhenmeter

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Frank

P.S. Wie ich das hasse, länger mit dem Saubermachen nach der Tour zu tun haben, also überhaupt gefahren zu sein


----------



## Freddy41 (3. September 2006)

Hallo Frank
danke für die schöne tour 
waren echt geile singletrails und
abfahrten dabei , wobei manche auch
echte herausforderungen waren 
bei den sehr feuchten bedingungen
mußte man bei den wurzelpassagen
höllich aufpassen.
solche touren sollte mann ruhig des
öffteren in angriff nehmen.
da haben uli und nautilus echt was verpasst.
schade.
bis demnächst
friedhelm


----------



## nautilus (4. September 2006)

Freddy41 schrieb:
			
		

> ...da haben uli und nautilus echt was verpasst...



Da glaub ich gerne. Aber ich war auch wie angekündigt nicht untätig:
Samstag: 60km auf schmalen Hufen durch die Vogelsberge, schönes Wetter, ruhige Strasse, traumhaft!
Sonntag: Rückfahrt aus der Wetterau natürlich ebenfalls auf schmalem Geläuf. Querung von Teilen des Tauneus, des Westerwalds und des Siebengebirges. Insgesamt 212km. Der Wind kam sehr beständig und ausdauernd von Westen (also von vorne). Vielleicht schreibe ich im Laufe der Woche noch ein paar ausgiebigere Worte. Bis dahin nur soviel: ICH HABE GELITTEN! Geil wars aber trotzdem!
Bis Samstag dann...


----------



## hummock (4. September 2006)

@alle,

Mofarennen war geil,Strecke von ca.6oom auf einem Stoppelfeld mit
Spitzkehren,Sprunghügeln und Sandstücken. Team bestand aus 4Fahrern,
wovon ich die meiste Zeit fahren mußte.  
Es waren 15Teams am Start und das Rennen dauerte 3Std.
Nach einigen Stürzen,kleineren Reparaturen und Tankstopps noch 
Platz 6 belegt 
Hatte dafür aber die 2.beste Rundenzeit mit 56sek. 
und war auf der Geraden mit 52km/h der Schnellste(dank unserem Schrauber).
Merkte schon bei der Siegerehrung leichte Schmerzen in den Oberschenkeln,
was mich aber nicht davon abgehalten hat,nachts die 6km noch nach Hause
zu joggen   Das hat mir wohl den Rest gegeben 
War gestern morgen sehr sauer darüber das ich nicht mitfahren konnte,
aber ab16.09 bin ich wieder dabei.
Fliege von Donnerstag-Sonntag nach Malle oder besser zum Ballermann 6!
Werde dort bei sonnigen 33Gradund einem kühlen Bier meinen Schmerzen "ade" sagen 

Wünsche euch fürs Wochenende eine schöne Tour und gutes Wetter

Gruß  
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (4. September 2006)

hi uli
freut mich für dich das du viel spass gehabt hast
beim mofarennen.
trotzdem schade mit dem samstag 
war nämlich echt geil, 
hättest so richtig spass gehabt. 
ich kann nur diesen samstag.
nächsten freitag starte ich dann
beim 24 Stundenrennen am nürburgring
und du nautilus bist echt 200km am sonntag
gefahren und hast keine tropfen abbekommen???
respekt denn wir haben keine 200m ohne regen
geschafft.und 200km so ganz alleine
ist auch eine hervorragende leistung

bis dann
friedhelm


----------



## nautilus (6. September 2006)

Freddy41 schrieb:
			
		

> und du nautilus bist echt 200km am sonntag
> gefahren und hast keine tropfen abbekommen???


Hab ich etwa gesagt ich wäre trocken geblieben? Nein, insgesamt drei Regengüsse mußte ich über mich ergehen lasse.

Aber nun zu Samstag: Wer, wann und vor allem wo?

Mein Vorschlag: Grillplatz in Königsdorf (ist wohl für alle der beste Kompromiss) um 11:00Uhr (ebenfalls ein Kompromiss so zwischen früh morgens und nachmittags).

Oder vielleicht doch in die Eifel? Wir sollten das Wetter nutzen, der August hat gezeigt, wie schnell es vorbei sein kann. Dafür würde ich sogar ne Ecke früher aufstehen.


----------



## Freddy41 (7. September 2006)

hi nautilus
habe schon für samstag eine tour eingetragen
aber erst ab 14.00
wie schon erwähnt ist es bei mir immer schwierig
vormittags zu fahren .
muß dann immer die wocheneinkäufe erledigen
da meine frau keinen führerschein besitzt. 
andere touren für vormittags muß ich dann
schon früh genug planen.
das mit der eifel würde ich gerne auch einmal machen.
sollten wir also unbedingt planen. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (7. September 2006)

@freddy

nach der Wasserschlacht letzte Woche entscheide ich kurzfristig, ob ich mitfahre. Das Wetter muß schon stimmen.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## kitesun (8. September 2006)

@freddy

sorry, ich möchte lieber zur gleichen Zeit bei delgado in Burscheid mitfahren. Einmal wieder die trails im Trockenen fahren. Gleicher Treffpunkt wie letzte Woche. Komm doch mit.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (9. September 2006)

hi frank
kein problem ich kann das nachvollziehen 
die tour in burscheid schlägt hier alles um
längen.
ich fahre aber dennoch hier , weil ich das 
bis 14.00 keinesfalls bis burscheid schaffe. 
wünsche dir und allen anderen einen
schönen tourtag ( gleiches gilt aber auch für mich und nautilus) 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (9. September 2006)

@freddy

alles zurück. Muß um 16 Uhr zuhause sein. Fahre bei euch mit, aber nur kurz. Fahre vorher schon ein wenig rum.

Bis gleich
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (9. September 2006)

kleine tourbeschreibung von heute
vom startpunkt aus gings über ichendorf
(wo nautilus heute den probeberg bezwungen
hat)  rüber zur glessener höhe (wo sich frank dann
nach einer stunde fahrzeit von uns verabschieden musste) 
von da aus sind wir dann noch nach frechen gefahren
hier hat sich dann auch nautilus von mir getrennt.
ich bin dann noch einige meter um die quarzwerke gefahren
bevor ich die heimreise antrat.
bei sind dann auch bei 53km stolze 593 höhenmeter
zusammengekommen. 
bis demnächst
friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (14. September 2006)

hallo uli melde dich mal wenn du
wieder aus malle zurück bist
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (15. September 2006)

@all

Freddy kann ja an diesem Wochenende nicht. Viel Spaß am Nürburgring!

Ich werde auch keine Tour einstellen, da ich noch nicht weiß, wann ich genau fahren kann. Und wenn ich fahre, werde ich vielleicht mal ein wenig Trailpflege betreiben, damit wir uns nicht immer die Köpfe anstossen. Aber das dicke Hindernis am Abtsbusch werde ich wohl nicht aufräumen können.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## bernhardwalter (15. September 2006)

@ all

Hallo Frank, schade hatte mich schon darauf eingestellt mal wieder ne Runde über die Glessener Höhe oder ähnlich zu fahren,viel Erfolg bei der Trailpflege  wenn sich doch nicht noch etwas anderes ergeben sollte, ansonsten werde ich mit Hardy_K eine Tour im Bergischen machen,ansonsten noch einen schönen Tag und ein tolles Wochenende.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## hummock (15. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bin schon seit Sonntag wieder zurück,war eine lustige Tour mit
19 Männer.
Bin Dienstag,da ich noch frei hatte,eine kleine Runde gefahren.
Kam ohne Plattfuß nach hause,diesmal ist mir nur ein Ast in den
hinteren Umwerfer reingeschlagen.Habe ihn einigermaßen richten
können,sodaß ich noch fahren konnte.
Zu allem Übel habe ich mir noch eine Erkältung eingefangen.
Werde wohl dieses WE nicht fahren können,und das bei dem Wetter Freue mich aber schon auf unsere nächste gemeinsame Tour,hoffe
bei schönem Wetter.

@Friedhelm
Wünsche Dir viel Spaß,eine gute Platzierung und zeig den Jungs
mal wo der Hammer hängt 

MfG

Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (17. September 2006)

Hallo Leute 
bin wieder zurück von der Hölle
war wirklich klasse hier am nürburgring
aber die strecke war der reinste horror
es ging fast nur bergauf und wenn
es mal runter ging dann waren die 
trails verdammt schwierig zu fahren
aber alles in allem ein gelungenes 
wochenende ( war echt super)
bis zur nächsten tour
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (18. September 2006)

@freddy

schön, daß du es überlebt hast. Aber kein Wunder, bei deiner Kondition.

Ich war Samstag nachmittag/abend in den bekannten Gefilden unterwegs. Wollte ein wenig Trailpflege betreiben, hatte aber die total falsche Säge mit. Damit kam ich nicht weiter. Es sieht also aus wie immer, auch am Abtsbusch wurde noch nicht aufgeräumt.

Bis denne
Frank


----------



## hummock (18. September 2006)

Hallo Frank,

macht doch nichts wegen der Säge,die Woche ist
noch lang 
und wir fahren doch erst am Samstag?!!

@Friedhelm

So schimm wars doch garnicht,konnte doch alles locker
auf dem "mittlerem" Blatt gefahren werden. 
Bin Samstag gegen 15.30Uhr da gewesen,habe Dich leider
nicht gesehen .Wollte Dich auf den letzten Runden noch
etwas anfeuern.Trotzdem: Hut ab und die Hauptsache
es hat Spaß gemacht 

MfG
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (18. September 2006)

hi leute
das mit der trailpflege habe ich 
dann am sonntag erledigt. 
zumindest der sehr tiefe ast 
in ichendorf ist meiner säge zum
opfer gefallen 
wer schreibt denn für samstag die 
tour aus ????
wäre schön wenn es mal einer von euch
machen würde 
und schade uli hättest besser angerufen
hätte dir dann meinen standort durchgegeben
hätten dich sogar noch als fahrer gebrauchen können
einer von unserer truppe war schon total fertig
gruß friedhelm
hoffe dann bis samstag


----------



## kitesun (19. September 2006)

@freddy

o.k., Tour stelle ich ein für Samstag 14 Uhr

Bis dann
Frank 

P.S. Warst du mit der Kettensäge unterwegs ? Das ist doch nicht ein Ast, sondern ein ganzer Baum


----------



## Freddy41 (19. September 2006)

hi frank
zum thema kettensäge kann ich nur sagen nein 
mich hat doch nur der kleine ast gestört der immer meinen
camelback festgehalten hat 
und dafür hat die handsäge gerreicht
habe mich für samstag eingetragen.
für samstag haben sie sogar sonne vorhergesagt.
kann also nur eine geile tour werden 
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (21. September 2006)

hallo uli
wenn du samstag mitfährst kannst
du ja vorher bei mir vorbei kommen
fahre hier bei mir um 13.15 uhr los
damit ich einigermaßen gemütlich
zum treffpunkt nach dansweiler komme
sag bitte vorher bescheid.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## nautilus (22. September 2006)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe mich dazu entschlossen dieses WE mal wieder meinen Tschechenblitz aus zu führen und eine laaaaaaange Tour in Richtung Eifel zu unternehmen. Nächstes Wochenende nutzen wir den Brückentag und fahren weg. Wir sehen uns dann also in 14 Tagen, wünsche euch viel Spaß morgen!

@Freddy: Bin übrigens dabei eine Lupine zu erstehen. Dann können wir ja trotz früher Dunkelheit auch unter der Woche mal die Gegend unsicher machen...

Bis bald,


----------



## hummock (22. September 2006)

@alle,

da ich im Moment noch Antibiotikum nehme und man dann nur Sport
bis 130Puls machen sollte,werde ich morgen nicht dabei sein 

Wünsche euch eine schöne Tour, übers Wetter brauchen wir ja 
nix sagen 

ICH ÄRGERE MICH 

bis die Tage   

Uli


----------



## bernhardwalter (22. September 2006)

@ all,

wollte mich auch mal wieder melden leider ist das kommende Wochenende total verplant ( keine Zeit zum biken ) , das lange Wochenende machen wir mit Freunden einen Kurzurlaub an der Mosel ( Traben-Trabach ) werde mein Bike mitnehmen und am Sonntag eine geführte Tour mitmachen vieleicht klappt es ja bei mir in 14 Tagen wieder einmal.
Hallo Uli ( @ hummock,unbekannter Weise ) wünsche dir gute und schnelle Besserung,man(n) sieht sich.
Hallo @ nautilus " laaaaaaaaange Tour, Eifel  " etwa mit Onkel Sonntag dann viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeel Spass  bei der Tour.
Ansonsten einen schönen Gruß an alle 

Bernhard II


----------



## kitesun (22. September 2006)

Mensch, eine Absage nach der anderen, und das bei dem schönen Wetter

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und schöne Urlaube

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## nautilus (22. September 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> ..."laaaaaaaaange Tour, Eifel  " etwa mit Onkel Sonntag dann viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeel Spass  bei der Tour.
> Ansonsten einen schönen Gruß an alle
> 
> Bernhard II



Ich geh mal davon aus, du meinst "On-any-Sunday"? Kenn ich bisher nur vom mitlesen. Dabei handelt es sich bestimmt um MTB?
Mein Tschechenblitz hat aber so einen merkwürdig runden Lenker und verdammt schmale Reifen. Der ist nichts fürs Gelände. Außerdem finde ich es immer etwas sinnbefreit, zuerst alle Klamotten ins Auto zu werfen um dann mit diesem zum Radfahren zu fahren (obwohl ich es doch hin und wieder mache).

Die laaaaaange Tour in Richtung Eifel heißt bei mir dementsprechend start in Frechen, an Düren vorbei, rauf in die Eifel. Im Normalfall kommen da mindestens 160km und 1200hm bei raus, wenns gut läuft oder ich mich verfahre auch mehr.

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal in 14 Tagen? Würd mich freuen...


----------



## Freddy41 (22. September 2006)

tja frank sieht dann ja wohl so aus als wenn
wir beide die glessener höhe alleine unsicher 
machen werden.
@ uli wünsche dir gute besserung und 
hoffe das wir dich bald wieder sehen
@ nautilus wünsche dir viel spass bei 
deiner eifeltour . 
das wetter wird uns am wochenende auf jedenfall
belohnen. frank und ich werden bestimmt eine schöne
tour bei herrlichem wetter haben.
bis denne friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (22. September 2006)

nautilus schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mich dazu entschlossen dieses WE mal wieder meinen Tschechenblitz aus zu führen und eine laaaaaaange Tour in Richtung Eifel zu unternehmen. Nächstes Wochenende nutzen wir den Brückentag und fahren weg. Wir sehen uns dann also in 14 Tagen, wünsche euch viel Spaß morgen!
> 
> ...



das mit der lupine höre ich gerne
würde nämlich gerne wieder mal bei dunkelheit
die piste unsicher machen
sag mir bescheid wenn du eine eine bekommen hast.
fahren dann mal abends ab 18.30 ab grillhütte los
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (23. September 2006)

hi leute 
war heute mit frank unterwegs
war eine tour über 40km
habe wieder einmal etwas neues kennengelernt
auf der glessener höhe
hoffe das ich mir die strecke merken kann
ich kann die nächsten wochen leider samstags nicht
und frank ist die nächsten zwei wochen auch nicht
da , da er in urlaub fährt ( wünsche nochmals angenehme
urlaubstage) ich würde gerne eine tour am freitag ansetzen,
die ist natürlich nach 18.00 und nur mit beleuchtung zu fahren.
würde mich freuen wenn es mitfahrer geben würde ,da 
ich alleine diese tour nicht machen werde
wenn einer mitfahren möchte sagt bitte bescheid
schreibe die tour dann für freitag ab 18.30
an der grillhütte in königsdorf aus
gruß friedhelm


----------



## bernhardwalter (25. September 2006)

Hallo Friedhelm,

werde mich mal für die Tour am Freitag vormerken lassen,müsste nur noch genau wissen wo die Grillhütte in Königsdorf ist,dann bis Freitag.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (25. September 2006)

ok bernhard dann schreibe ich die tour
jetzt aus
bis dann
gruß friedhelm


----------



## nautilus (26. September 2006)

Zunächst die gute Nachricht: Ich hab über das Tour-Forum eine Lupine Nightmare Pro erstanden. Eigentlich sollte sie spätestens nächste Woche bei mir gelandet sein.
Dem entsprechend hab ich da eine Anregung. Wie wärs denn über den Winter mit einer festen, wöchentlichen Ausfahrt? Zum Beispiel immer Donnerstag um 19:00 Uhr? Das sollte bei mir meistens machbar sein, weil ich versuche Dienstreisen immer an den Anfang der Woche zu legen und es läßt noch einen Tag Pause zum samstäglichen Treffen zu. Wir könnten ja gleich mal mit nächste Woche Donnerstag anfangen? 

Nun die Schlechte: Ich bin am WE nicht da und kann weder am Freitag noch am Sa oder So dabei sein. Aber wie immer: Wünsche euch viel Spaß!

Ciao


----------



## Freddy41 (27. September 2006)

hi nautilus
das mit der tour in der woche ist nicht schlecht
nur mir wäre der mittwoch lieber , und dann auch
eher um 18.30 , sonst wirds nachher zu 
spät und ich muß leider morgens schon um
6.00 raus zur arbeit.
wir werden uns aber bestimmt schon für einen
passenden termin einigen können
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (28. September 2006)

vielleicht schaue ich mal morgen abend kurz vorbei. Habe kein Licht, fahre wahrscheinlich schon vorher

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (30. September 2006)

kurze tourbeschreibung unserer ersten 
fahrt im abendlichen glessen
die tour ging um 18.30 im hellen in königsdorf los
über die ichendorfer höhe und dann rüber zur tour 
im dunklen glessener wald. die singletrail waren in
den abendstunden schon sehr anspruchsvoll
aber auch sehr interressant , da es bei nacht doch
alles ein wenig schwerer zu fahren ist als bei tageslicht 
am ende sind es dann auch 41km bei 420 höhenmeter
geworden.
hoffe es hat euch auch so viel spass wie mir gemacht.
werden die tour dann sicherlich noch des öfteren fahren
schade das frank nicht mitgefahren ist (sollte sich doch
mal wieder eine beleuchtung zulegen) weil es wie gesagt
im dunkeln doch sehr anspruchsvoll und spannend ist
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Oktober 2006)

hi leute
seid ihr alle in urlaub`?????????
oder warum meldet sich hier im forum keiner
mehr. ich denke wir sollten etwas mehr schreiben.
damit wir uns auch zu spontanen touren treffen
können. weil im moment ist doch alles sehr
wetterabhängig.und übers forum kann man
sich kurzfristig zu einer tour verabreden
bis bald friedhelm


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Friedhelm,

sorry dafür das ich mich noch nicht gemeldet habe,war ne schöne Tour am letzten Freitag  .
Am Samstag habe ich mich mal hier eingetragen

07.10.2006 13:30
1 Mitfahrer  51399 Burscheid-Kaltenherberg (22 km)
Nordrhein-Westfalen  Es werden die üblichen 2,5 Stunden hardy_aus_k 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Oktober 2006)

hi bernhard
uli und ich haben uns für sonntag
bei bernd aus holz eingetragen.
fahren dann auch in burscheid
soll aber eine extreme powertour
werden.mit hohem tempo und richtig
viel steigungen .die abfahrten sollen
nur für sehr erfahrene sein
werde somit dann mal mein limit erforschen 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (8. Oktober 2006)

bin gestern abend aus Holland wiedergekommen. Fahre heute wahrscheinlich noch eine Runde über unsere Höhen. 

Viel Spaß mit Bernd im Bergischen.

Bis demnächst
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (8. Oktober 2006)

spontan hat sich heute aus der Königsforst-Abteilung Alex ala hama687 angekündigt um die Gegend kennenzulernen. 

Getroffen haben wir uns an der Endhaltestelle der Linie 1. Zuerst sind wir Richtung Quarzsandwerk gefahren. Haben dann die Röttgen Höhe gestreift um dann in die Glessener Höhe einzutauchen. 2x hoch und runter plus Abtsbusch machten bei mir dann zusammen 47 Kilometer bei 470 Höhenmeter. Alex ist dann noch mit den Rad nach hause. Reichlich Bilder folgen (hoffentlich).

Bis demnächst
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (8. Oktober 2006)

hi urlauber
war heute mit bernd in burscheid unterwegs
sind nur zu zweit gefahren da uli kurzfristig
umdisponiert hatte.
war eine echt geile und sehr anspruchsvolle tour
auf und nieder immer wieder halt , wobei die anstiege 
schon einiges bei mir abverlangt haben,
und die abfahrten muß ich sagen sind traumhaft
da sehr schwierig und verwurzelt dabei noch feucht 
also alles in allem eine super tour mit sagenhaften
53km und 1288 höhenmeter.
mein dank ist dir sicher bernd. 
bis demnächst

und bei dir frank scheint es ja auch gut gelaufen
bzw gefahren zu sein,
hoffe du hast ein neues mitglied geworben für unsere touren.
frage am rande ??? wer bringt die bilder und wo kann man sie sehen

@ uli 
ich hoffe du hattest auch so eine super tour wie ich.
kannst ja mal beschreiben wie sie war.

hoffe wir sehen uns dann mittwoch abend.
werde die tour wohl ausschreiben.
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (8. Oktober 2006)

@freddy

hama687 hat viele, viele Bilder gemacht. Hab ihm gesagt, daß er diese mal hier einstellen soll. Ein ständiger Mitfahrer wird er aber eher nicht werden, da aus KFL-Gebiet kommend. Aber sollten mal ruhig auch auf die andere Rheinseite schauen. 

Bis demnächst
Frank


----------



## hama687 (8. Oktober 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14222

thx für die coole tour


----------



## hummock (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo @ all

habe leider nicht viel Zeit,deshalb kurz.
Es war eine supergeile Tour mit 6 netten Bikern.
Daten: 94km feines Eifelgelände,dank H.Sonntag
          dabei sind 1300hhm zusammen gekommen  

War einfach ein super Tag  

MfG
       Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (8. Oktober 2006)

@ frank
das mit der anderen rheinseite können
wir gerne mal machen
bin für alles offen
bin aber mal sehr gespannt auf die 
bilder von unserer gegend
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (8. Oktober 2006)

wow das mit den bildern ging ja schnell 
super gruß auch an hama687


----------



## kitesun (8. Oktober 2006)

echt schöne Bilder, vielen Dank Alex 
Das ich aber da so oft drauf bin, habe ich überhaupt nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Freddy41 (11. Oktober 2006)

hi leute
samstag kann ich leider nicht fahren,
da ich eingeladen bin und sonntag erst zurück
komme  
fahre dann ja erst einmal heute abend mit
uli,wenn noch einer mitfahren möchte
bitte eintragen,da wir sonst den
treffpunkt nicht um 18.30 anfahren werden.
vielleicht fahre ich dann noch eine
tour freitag abend , wenn ich es pünktlich
von der arbeit her schaffe.
melde mich aber dann am donnerstag
noch einmal deswegen
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Friedhelm,

wie du weißt, fehlt mir noch das Licht, deshalb geht bei mir im Dunkeln erstmal nichts.

Am Samstag geht bei mir auch nicht, da ich arbeiten muß. Fahre die 30 Kilometer zur Arbeit aber mit dem Rad 

Bis demnächst
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (11. Oktober 2006)

hi frank
wünsche dir am samstag einen angenehmen
arbeitstag und vor allem schönes wetter
wegen der anreise mit dem rad 
bis demnächst friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Oktober 2006)

da sich gestern leider kein mitfahrer gefunden
hat,habe ich die tour sausen lassen 
da alleine fahren im dunkeln wenig sinn macht
werde dann den rest der woche wohl nicht mehr fahren.
@ uli 
wünsche dir für sonntag bei deinem ersten marathon
alles gute .hoffe du zeigst allen wie gut du bist
und fährst im vorderen mittelfeld mit 
schreib dann mal wie es war
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Oktober 2006)

habe heute ein wenig trailpflege bewältigt
sprich baumfällungen.
mußte aber leider feststellen das die bäume
auch zurückschlagen können, da mir einer 
eine kleine risswunde auf der stirn zugefügt hat.
aber mann kommt jetzt wenigstens wieder 
einigermaßen durch die singletrails.
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (14. Oktober 2006)

@friedhelm

wir danken dir für deinen Einsatz. Ich hoffe, es ist nicht so schlimm.

Wie sieht es mit den dicken Baum am Abtsbusch aus ?
Dann fällt mir auch noch der Baum ein, der auf den Trail liegt hinter der Grillhütte, wenn du nicht über die Gleise links abbiegst.

Habe gestern abend auch auf den langen Trail vor der Grillhütte dicke Baumstämme zur Seite gelegt.

Bis demnächst
Frank


----------



## bernhardwalter (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Friedhelm @ Freddy 41

danke dafür dass du für ältere Mitfahrer  den Weg freigeräumt hast so kann ich ja vieleicht auch mal unbeschwert einen Trail nehmen ohne vorher absteigen zu müssen  ,ich hoffe die Verletzung an der Stirn
ist nicht tragisch gute Besserung bis zur nächsten Tagestour im Hellen ( meine Beleuchtung ist immer noch in Reparatur ) . 
Hallo Frank @ kitesun das Lob gilt natürlich gleichermaßen auch für dich  denn jede Art von Trailpflege sollte lobenswert erwähnt werden  

Schönen Gruß bis demnächst

Bernhard II


----------



## hummock (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallo @all,

bin gesund und munter vom Wasgau-Marathon zurück.
Freitagabend sind Michael(oaS) und ich in Lemberg einglaufen.
Nach der Anmeldung sofort rüber zur Nudelparty um die Kraftspeicher
vollzutanken.Gegen21.00Uhr zum Nachtlager,das sich in einer Schule 
befand,aufgebrochen.Hätte ich dort nicht die einzig freie Matte, 
160-200-30 erwischt,wäre der hart Boden wohl mir gewesen und ich
hätte nicht wie ein Stein geschlafen. 
Samstagmorgen 8.40Uhr Start zum 13.Wasgau-Marathon, ca.1200 Starter.
Ich hatte mich für die 70er Runde entschieden die laut Streckenprofil 
79km lang sein sollte,hatte im Ziel aber 86km auf dem Tacho, bei 1800 hm.
Fahrzeit 5Std.30min,Durch-km 15,4 
Es war eine schöne Veranstaltung mit einer anspruchsvollen Strecke an der
ich 2007 gerne wieder teilnehmen möchte,dann aber den richtigen Marathon
mit 105km  
Michael hatte die große Runde in Angriff genommen und das Ziel nach
6Std.30min erreicht  

Bis zum nächsten Ausritt

Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (15. Oktober 2006)

hi uli
freut mich zu hören das du die strecke 
geschaft hast.an deinem schnitt
müssen wir aber noch arbeiten 
weist du zufällig auch auf welchem platz
du gelandet bist??
hoffe wir sehen uns am mittwoch.weiß nur
noch nicht ob ich eine tour ausschreiben soll.
sag mir bescheid ob du lust hast mitzufahren
gruß friedhelm
@frank wie siehts bei dir aus
hast du noch keine beleuchtung???
solltest mal mitfahren
im dunkeln ists immer eine lustige tour.


----------



## Freddy41 (15. Oktober 2006)

@ bernhard
danke für dein mitleid.
kann es gut gebrauchen 
schade das deine beleuchtung immer noch kaputt ist
ich würde sie mal reklamieren (hoffe du hast noch eine
garantie  darauf)
sehen uns dann bei der nächsten hellen tour
bis demnächst friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (15. Oktober 2006)

@Uli

Respekt, super Leistung

@Friedhelm

habe noch kein Licht. Mal schauen

@all

nächsten Freitag wollte ich fahren, noch im Hellen, so 16.30, da Samstag nichts geht. Interesse ?

Frank


----------



## hummock (15. Oktober 2006)

@Frank

Danke,Danke,Danke 

@Friedhelm

Der Marathon war ohne Zeitmeßung und ohne Wertung.
Okay,am Schnitt werde ich noch arbeiten aber ich bin auch
nicht auf der "Glessener Höhe"gefahren.
z.B. ging es nach 72km mal eben 5km steil bergauf und das war
nicht die letzte Steigung. 
Mittwoch soll es gutes Wetter  geben,werde wohl
schon mittags fahren,wollte dieses Jahr eigentlich noch ein von
mir gesetztes Ziel erreichen:
von mir zuhause los,Glessener Höhe-Königdorf-hinter Raststätte Frechen
vorbei nach Horrem und wieder zurück.
Sollten so 120km sein!  
Wie sieht es Samstag bei Dir aus?
Falls sich doch etwas ändert,melde ich mich.

Gruß
            Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (15. Oktober 2006)

@ uli
also schreibe ich für mittwoch nichts aus 
wenn sich keiner hier vorher meldet.
samstag geht in ordnung
können ja dann deine mittwochtour
nachfahren. 
vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch(das mit den 100km anreiz ist groß)
melde dich mal ob du die tour dann ausschreibst
oder ob wir sie so fahren,zeitlich kann ich dann
(wenns bei mir losgeht) ab 13.30 
@ frank 
freitag geht bei mir leider nicht
muß bei einem kumpel noch ein wenig
am strom spielen (lampen einbauen undso)

bis dann friedhelm


----------



## hummock (15. Oktober 2006)

@Friedhelm

hoffe Du hast genug drauf für die Strecke   

Uli


----------



## bernhardwalter (16. Oktober 2006)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ bernhard
> danke für dein mitleid.
> kann es gut gebrauchen
> schade das deine beleuchtung immer noch kaputt ist
> ...




Hallo Friedhelm @ Freddy 41,

die Beleuchtung war erst 4 Wochen alt habe sie über den Händler zum Hersteller schicken lassen dauert ca. 3-4 Wochen,mal schauen was draus wird.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## bernhardwalter (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Frank @ kitesun

wenn du vor hast am Freitag ( 20.10 ) zu fahren lass es mich wissen dann käme ich mit dem Auto direkt zum Treffpunkt.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## kitesun (16. Oktober 2006)

@Bernhard

ich habe gerade zur Kenntnis genommen, daß das Wetter voraussichtlich zum Wochenende schlechter werden soll. Deshalb versuche ich erstmal Morgen oder Mittwoch zu fahren und für den Freitag kurzfristig zu entscheiden.

Termin stelle ich nicht ein. Gerade nach den letzten Wochen bin ich noch mehr zum bekennenden Schönwetterfahrer mutiert.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hot-cilli (16. Oktober 2006)

hallo zusammen,
bin neu im forum, komme aus sindorf und habe ein wenig geschmökert. 
@kitesun
wenn du am dienstag fährst kann ich dann mitkommen? ich bin immer noch auf der suche nach ein par schönen singletrails auf der glessener höhe. gib mir doch einfach bescheid.

hot-cilli


----------



## kitesun (16. Oktober 2006)

@hot-cilli

das ist ja prima. Bin morgen um 16.30 hier am Parkplatz

Frank


----------



## bernhardwalter (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo [email protected]

werde morgen um 16.30 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## kitesun (16. Oktober 2006)

@bernhard

super. Die letzten warmen Sonnenstrahlen muß man auch mitnehmen.

Habe die Tour jetzt ins LMB gestellt.

Bis morgen
Frank


----------



## hot-cilli (16. Oktober 2006)

@kitesun,
ist ja super, werde versuchen pünktlich am parkplatz zu sein.

hot-cilli


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Oktober 2006)

@ frank
ist für mich leider viel zu früh 
bin vor 17.45 nie von der arbeit zu hause 
wäre sonst gerne mitgefahren
viel spass dann bei deiner tour  
freut mich vor allem da sich auch neue fahrer
gemeldet haben
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Frank @Kitesun

danke für die schöne Tour gestern ,sie war kurz und schnell 
genau wie mein Beitrag,bis später einmal.
Uli @hummock hast du dein Pensum von 120 Fahrkilometer noch geschafft auf jeden Fall Spitzenleistung für einen normalen Arbeitstag 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## kitesun (18. Oktober 2006)

noch ein kleiner Tourbericht:

Für eine Runde haben sich hot-cilli, bernhardwalter und kitesun am Parkplatz um 16.30 getroffen. 

Gefahren sind wir alle mir bekannten bzw. zur Zeit befahrbaren Trails, aber meistens andersrum. 

Am Abtsbusch haben wir [email protected] bei seiner Marathontour getroffen.

Auf der Ichendorfer Höhe konnte ich kurz Friedhelms Sägearbeiten bewundern. 

Kurz darauf hat sich hot-cilli verabschiedet und der Rest ist mit dem letzten Tageslicht zum Parkplatz zurückgerollt.

Macht 32 Kilometer bei 330 Höhenmeter

Bis demnächst
Frank


----------



## hummock (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo @ All,

bin gestern auf nur 93km gekommen,habe mich wohl
irgendwo zulange aufgehalten  

aber man muß schon früh unterwegs sein bei der
Jahreszeit 

Naja,dann später 

Bis die Tage
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (18. Oktober 2006)

hi uli
wie sieht es mit samstag aus
wann bist du bei mir und schaffen wir die 100km?? 
sag bitte bescheid
@ frank
und du hast einen neuen fahrer dabei gehabt
hoffe er kommt auch wieder.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## hot-cilli (19. Oktober 2006)

@kitesun,
danke an diese stelle  für die tolle tour. habe einige wege neu wieder entdeckt und neue wege befahren. ich werde sie sicherlich in naher zukunft noch einmal befahren, aber nur wenn das wetter mitspielt 
@ alle,
na klar komme ich wieder, wenn es mit der zeit für 'ne runde klappt. ich habe halt eigentlich zwei feste tage zu rad fahren und eigentlich erst vor kurzem das mountainbike fahren wieder entdeckt. aber ich bin mir sicher, dass wir in der ein oder anderen konstellation noch einmal zusammen fahren werden.

schönen gruss und kette rechts

michael


----------



## hummock (19. Oktober 2006)

@ Friedhelm,

ersteinmal ein Lob an Dich und deine Säge 
habe auch wieder was neues entdeckt,ist aber noch
nicht ganz fertig!

Für Samstag muß ich Dir leider absagen 

MfG 
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Oktober 2006)

da sich bis jetzt keiner für die tour
eingetragen hat werde ich sie wohl 
streichen und mich für morgen dann
wohl irgendeiner tour anschließen.
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (21. Oktober 2006)

@friedhelm

heute nachmittag kann ich nicht, deshalb bin ich heute morgen gefahren. Habe dabei einen für mich neuen ziemlich langen Trail an der Autobahnraststätte, Auffahrt von Königsdorf, gefunden. Werde ich bei einer der nächsten Touren einbinden. Desweiteren habe ich wieder einige total zugelegte Trails befreit. Ich denke der Förster ist hier aktiv.

Morgen fahre ich auch, dabei wollte ich mal die Wiedenfelder Höhe erkunden.
Wie wäre es ?

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Oktober 2006)

@ frank
hi frank bin heute schon eine sehr
schöne tour in mausbach mitgefahren
waren insgesamt 57km und 900 höhenmeter
werde wohl morgen dann nicht mitfahren.
freue mich aber das du neue abfahrten gefunden hast
werde sie demnächst bestimmt mit dir fahren
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (22. Oktober 2006)

hallo leute
wie siehts mt mittwoch abend aus
hat einer lust ??
wenn ja sagt bescheid dann trage ich eine
tour ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (23. Oktober 2006)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> hallo leute
> wie siehts mt mittwoch abend aus
> hat einer lust ??
> wenn ja sagt bescheid dann trage ich eine
> tour ein.



Hallo Friedhelm @ Freddy41,

kan am Mittwoch leider nicht,mir fehlt immer noch die Beleuchtung.
Allen anderen viel spass bei der Tour

Bernhard II


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Oktober 2006)

hallo leute
uli und ich werden am samstag etwas
trailbereinigung vollziehen
heißt störende äste und sonstiges
aus dem weg räumen. damit die nachstehenden
touren wieder mit vollem elan gefahren werden können
und frei von jeglichem geäst sind.
vielleicht finden wir dabei ja sogar noch den einen
oder anderen neuen trail. 
bis demnächst friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (27. Oktober 2006)

@freddy

bin leider das ganze Wochenende verhindert.

Dafür bin ich gestern gefahren inkl. den neuen Trail an der Raststätte.

Schönstes Wetter, trockene Wege, super wars.

Aber wo macht ihr noch Trailpflege ? Sieht doch alles gut aus, bis auf die ganz dicken Dinger. Da wollt ihr doch nicht ran ?

Bis demnächst
Frank


----------



## bernhardwalter (27. Oktober 2006)

@Freddy 41

wir sind Freitag,samstag und Sonntag ( außer bis zum frühen Nachmittag ) unterwegs,werde wenn das Wetter mitspielt am Sonntag Morgen eine Tour in Lindlar mitfahren,wenn sich bei Euch noch etwas ergeben sollte immer wissen lassen.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## nautilus (27. Oktober 2006)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin leider im Moment beruflich etwas zu sehr eingespannt. Da hat meine Familie mir unmißverständlich klar gemacht, dass die knappe Freizeit gefälligst nicht auf dem Fahrrad zu verbringen ist. Dem entsprechend muß ich mich erstmal zurück ziehen. 

Ich hoffe ab Mitte November wird es wieder etwas ruhiger. Dann werde ich mit Sicherheit wieder häufiger dabei sein! Wünsche euch bis dahin viel Spaß und bringt mal schön die Trails in Ordnung, damit ich dann schön fahren kann...

Bis bald

nautilus


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Oktober 2006)

@ Nautilus
schade das du im moment beruflich so stark
beanspruchst wirst.
hätte gerne mal deine lupine in aktion
gesehen. 
??? wo hast du sie ersteigert und was war der preis ???
vielleicht findet uli dann dort auch eine passende lampe
für sein fahhrad .


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Oktober 2006)

uli / mein sohn thomas / und ich haben ganze arbeit geleistet
insgesamt haben wir vier schöne neue abfahrten geschaffen.
müssen sie jetzt natürlich auch öfter benutzen damit sie auch so
schön bleiben.
bis demnächst friedhelm


----------



## nautilus (30. Oktober 2006)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Nautilus
> schade das du im moment beruflich so stark
> beanspruchst wirst.
> hätte gerne mal deine lupine in aktion
> ...



Die Lupine wirst du mit Sicherheit demnächst in Aktion erleben!

Ich habe sie beim Tour-Forum http://forum.tour-magazin.de/ gefunden. Da sind eigentlich nur Rennradschwucken unterwegs und die fahren ja kaum im dunkeln. Der Vorbesitzer hat sie extra für Rad am Ring gekauft und dort nur einmal genutzt. Habe sie etwa 20% unter Neupreis erworben.

Für alle, die eine Lampe haben wollen: Wer sich schnell entscheidet (innerhalb der nächsten Tage), kann vielleicht für 200Euro eine Lampe kaufen: Alugehäuse; Cateye Halter für den Lenker; Li-Ionen Akku in einer Trinkflasche; 20Watt Halogenstrahler. Leuchtkraft etwa auf Lupine Nightmare Niveau, für weniger als den halben Preis. Ist ein Selbstbauprodukt aber auf sehr hohem Niveau. Lieferung noch im November. Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich...

Viel Spaß auf den neuen Trails, bis bald

nautilus


----------



## Freddy41 (1. November 2006)

uli und meine wenigkeit haben heute
eine schöne aber anspruchsvolle tour
bei genialem herbstwetter vollzogen 
erst ging es über die ichendorfer höhe
(fischbach höhe) mit allen neuen abfahrten
anschließend über die glessener höhe bis
hin zu den quarzwerken in frechen
alles in allem waren es dann auch 52km
und 698 höhenmeter.
mein besondere gruß geht an uli , der mir doch
tatsächlich noch einen neuen trail in frechen an
der autobahnraststätte zeigen konnte.  
bis demnächst friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (1. November 2006)

schade, daß ihr mich nicht gefragt habt. Aber egal, kann zur Zeit eh nicht fahren, da gesundheitlich angeschlagen. Hoffe aber am Wochenende wieder einzusteigen.

So eine große Tour über alle Gebiete möchte ich dieses Jahr auch nochmal anbieten.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (1. November 2006)

@ frank
die tour heute war ausgeschrieben.
hatte sich nur keiner gemeldet ( ausser uli)
hoffe dir geht es bald wieder besser,
dann können wir sie noch einmal fahren
bis dahin gute besserung
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (2. November 2006)

oh, habe ich nicht mitbekommen. Tschuldigung. Hat mich doch zu sehr erwischt.

Frank


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. November 2006)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> erst ging es über die ichendorfer höhe
> (fischbach höhe) mit allen neuen abfahrten
> anschließend über die glessener höhe bis
> hin zu den quarzwerken in frechen
> ...



Hi Friedhelm,

wie schon per PN gemailt sind wir uns wahrscheinlich begegnet.
Finde das hier mein Link auf den Tourbericht ganz gut aufgehoben ist.
Wie gesagt können wir mal den 09/10.12  für ne gemeinsame Tour ins Auge fassen. 
Hier der Bericht und hier die Fotos

VG

Jörg


----------



## kitesun (3. November 2006)

@Jörg

das ist ja ein Ding, das ist fast die Beschreibung meiner großen Runde. Einzig nach der Treppenabfahrt von der Röttgenhöhe fahre ich noch eine Schleife über Trails nach Horrem um dann über die Autobahn über einen Trail am Marienfeld entlang in der Hohen Scholle einzutauchen.

Für eine gemeinsame Fahrt bin ich immer zu haben.  

Frank


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. November 2006)

kitesun schrieb:


> Für eine gemeinsame Fahrt bin ich immer zu haben.
> 
> Frank



Sehr gerne. Es gibt dort mit Sicherheit noch viele interessante Wege die kein "Auswärtiger" kennt. Ich kenn mich dort eigentlich kaum aus, habe die Tour inkl. dem was ich von früher kenne grob am PC geplant und bin nach GPS gefahren. Vor-Ort habe ich dann nach Trails entscheiden  Hatte zwar einige Verfahrer aber insgesamt war es besser als ich dachte. Sobald ich weiß wann ich Zeit habe melde ich mich. Wie gesagt, den 09/10.12 können wir planen. Hoffentlich spielt dann das Wetter mit. Aber vielleicht klappt es auch früher  

VG

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (3. November 2006)

@ Jörg und allen anderen
halte mir den termin 9/10.12 auf jedenfall frei
bin immer froh darüber neue fahrer kennenzulernen. 
falls es früher geht oder einer auch einmal abends fahren will
braucht er es nur hier im forum anzumelden.
bin fast immer dabei.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (5. November 2006)

@ uli
hi uli , habe heute gesehen das es doch 
tatsächlich einen fahrer ganz in deiner 
nähe gibt. 
war gestern doch etwas hart,aber wie immer super 
habe heute schwere beine und muß gleich
noch stunden in köln marschieren. 
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## hummock (6. November 2006)

@Friedhelm,

hoffe Du hast den Sonntag gut überstanden 
aber was ist wenn wir die 100km vollmachen 
Werde morgen nochmal auf Endeckungstour gehen,
vielleicht find ich ja noch den ein oder anderen Trail
und es kommen noch ein paar Hm zusammen,sodaß wir 
beim nächstenmal die 1000 voll bekommen 

Merke:Es gibt kein schlimmeres  Leid als das was man
         sich selber zufügt!!!!

 MfG  Uli


----------



## hummock (6. November 2006)

@Friedhelm,

wer ist der Biker aus meiner Nähe? 

Gruß Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (7. November 2006)

@ uli
nennt sich fredi 11
habe es auf der mitgliederkarte gesehen
habe aber noch nicht in seinem profil nachgesehen.
und ??? hast du noch etwas neues entdeckt.
für die 100km vollendung,oder eher etwas für die
1000er marke.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (9. November 2006)

@ uli
hoffe du hast noch ein paar höhenmeter gefunden 
wie sieht es mit samstag aus ????
tour hier oder woanders.
nächste woche kann ich dann leider gar nicht fahren 
und was ist mit dem rest im kölner westen.
alle keine lust mehr zum fahren???
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (9. November 2006)

@friedhelm

bin schon wieder ansprechbar, nachdem ich gestern abend 90 Minuten pure Folterei im Rhein-Energie-Stadion erleben musste 

Fahre am Wochenende auf jeden Fall. Was steht an ? Bin für alles bereit.

Frank


----------



## dooley242 (9. November 2006)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ uli
> hoffe du hast noch ein paar höhenmeter gefunden
> wie sieht es mit samstag aus ????
> tour hier oder woanders.
> ...



Ich bin leider nach einer Knie-Op jetzt erst wieder einigermassen einsatzbereit, muss aber immer bis 19.00 arbeiten.


----------



## kitesun (9. November 2006)

da die Wetteraussichten fürs Wochenende bescheiden sind, fahre ich morgen nachmittag vor der Dunkelheit. Wer Interesse hat, bitte melden.

Frank


----------



## Flow#33 (9. November 2006)

kitesun schrieb:


> Wer Interesse hat, bitte melden.



Ich lese hier schon seit geraumer Zeit mit - genaugenommen seit Seite 1 , da der Kölner Westen ja auch mein Gebiet ist. 
Leider hat es sich bisher noch nie ergeben, dass ich an einem Eurer LMB-Termine auch wirklich Zeit hatte, weshalb ich an diesem Thread bisher schweigend teilgenommen habe...

Da ich morgen aber dann doch mal Zeit habe, zumindest gegen Nachmittag, hätte ich in jedem Fall Interesse, glaube aber nicht, dass ich vor 14:30 Uhr schaffen kann an irgendeinem Treffpunkt zu sein. - Hab um 12:30 Uhr noch einen Termin von dem ich nicht weiß, wie lange er dauert.

Falls Dir das nicht reicht (meine mich zu erinnern, dass Du kein Licht hast) könnten wir alternativ auch einen Treffpunkt ausmachen der Dir ermöglicht schonmal eine Runde zu fahren - müsstest mir dann nur genau erklären wie ich da hinfinde (kenn mich fahrradtechnisch Richtung Königsdorf leider 0,00 aus).

Bis dann 
Gruß
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. November 2006)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Jörg und allen anderen
> halte mir den termin 9/10.12 auf jedenfall frei



Hi Friedhelm,

wie es auschaut klappt es schon nächsten Samstag am 18.11
Könntest du da ? 

VG


----------



## hummock (9. November 2006)

@Friedhelm,

habe am Dienstag keine Zeit gehabt nach neuen Abfahrten zusuchen,
war froh noch beim letzten Tageslicht nachhause zukommen,
muß echt schon früh los wenn Du etwas länger fahren willst 

Wie sieht es mit Samstag aus?
Erst mal abwarten und dann kurz vor Schluß zuschlagen.
Erst keikke dann koope oder 13.00uhr alte neue Runde 
Bin für jede Schandtat bereit,wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt 

@Frank
keine Lust mal wieder mit uns zufahren?
Friedhelm und ich waren nach unserer letzten Tour gut bedient,
die Runde hat es in sich oder hat uns der Vollmond die Kraft genommen 
Wünsche Dir morgen viel Spaß

Bis die Tage
Uli


----------



## kitesun (9. November 2006)

@flo

o.k., wir können einen Treffpunkt ausmachen: Grillplatz an der Alten Aachener Straße. Du fährst die Aachener Straße stadtauswärts. Hinter der Stadtgrenze kommt Königsdorf. Da fährst du durch und wenn du oben am Berg angekommen bist geht dann rechts die Alte Aachener Straße ab. Am Ende ist ein Parkplatz mit Grillplatz. Ich warte da um 14.30. Falls du bis 14.45 nicht da bist, fahre ich weiter.

@Uli

Na klar will ich wieder mitfahren. War jetzt nur 1 Woche wegen ner Gürtelrose verhindert. Samstag könnte ich auch mitfahren. Sagt mal ein Treffpunkt, dann schaue mich mal wie es mit dem Wetter passt.

Frank


----------



## Flow#33 (9. November 2006)

@ Frank:

Das klingt als dürfte es ohne Probleme zu finden sein . Dann hoffe ich mal, dass der Termin erwartet schnell geht und ich spätestens 14:30 Uhr auch dort bin. Würde mich ärgern wenn nicht...

Hoffe bis morgen
Flo


----------



## Freddy41 (9. November 2006)

@ uli und frank
von mir aus können wir samstag wieder die große runde
bei uns fahren . treffpunkt für uli wäre dann frühestens
um 12.45 bei mir,könnten dann wenn sich noch mitfahrer
finden um 13.05 in königsdorf an der grillhütte sein.
@ jörg
18.11.06 ist bei mir eigentlich schlecht.(sind abends eingeladen)
könnten aber eine kleine runde drehen ( ca.2,5STD)
die zeit würde ich mir nehmen wenn es um 13.00 losgehen würde.
melde dich einfach mal.
@ dooley 242 und flow#33
hoffe wir können euch bald als neue mitfahrer gewinnen.
denn je mehr mitfahren destso schöner kann es werden.
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (10. November 2006)

@ Uli
wenn sich bis Freitag Abend keiner eingetragen hat
können wir auch in Mausbach Mitfahren.
muß ich dann aber bis Freitag 21.00 Uhr
wissen
gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (10. November 2006)

@friedhelm

habe mich mal eingetragen, aber wenn es mir zu naß erscheinen sollte, komme ich nicht. Obwohl ich schon neugierig auf die neuen Trails bin. 

Frank


----------



## Fetzer 66 (10. November 2006)

Hallo Friedhelm,
ich weiß nicht ob es sich für euch lohnt morgen nach Mausbach zu kommen.
Wir werden nur Wab`s fahren, da wir einen Verletzten unter uns haben dem unsere schönen Trails zur Zeit Schmerzen in der Wade bereiten.
Trotzdem schön daß Du nochmal mit uns fahren möchtest.Ihr könnt es Euch ja überlegen.
Schöne Grüße,Achim


----------



## Flow#33 (10. November 2006)

So, wieder daheim und geduscht...

Vielen Dank an Frank @kitesun fürs kurzweilige Guiding quer durch Euer Revier. 
Bei mir warens als ich wieder am Auto war (habe noch ein paar Schleifen eingebaut) 40,36 km bei 18,2 km/h Schnitt und 375 hm. 

War die letzten Tage etwas angeschlagen und wohl doch noch nicht wieder so ganz fit, weshalb ich am Anfang ein bißchen zu kämpfen hatte (bis zur Pause am Gipfelkreuz). Danach lief es besser....

Wie schon angedeutet: Sobald sich Arbeitszeiten und Eure LMB Termine nicht überschneiden bin ich gerne mal wieder dabei. - Die anderen Mitfahrer kenne ich ja noch gar nicht.

Bis demnächst
Grüße
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dix (10. November 2006)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Uli
> wenn sich bis Freitag Abend keiner eingetragen hat
> können wir auch in Mausbach Mitfahren.
> muß ich dann aber bis Freitag 21.00 Uhr
> ...



Hi Friedhelm,

auch wenn wir nur WAB´s fahren, es wird trotzdem ne schöne Tour!
Wir sehen uns dann vielleicht!
Dix


----------



## kitesun (11. November 2006)

ja, war gestern eine schöne Tour, besonders wenn ich jetzt aus den Fenster schaue. 

Bei mir waren es 45 Kilometer bei 500 Höhenmeter. Das Tempo war schon sehr zügig, d.h. bei mir am Anschlag. 

Bis demnächst 
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (11. November 2006)

die heutige tour sind uli und meine wenigkeit
in ichendorf losgefahren.haben dann alle neuen trails
mitgenommen,was wieder einmal super war. 
anschließend ging es rüber nach glessen wo sich
dann noch walter(ich hoffe ich habe bei deinem Namen
richtig zugehört) zu uns gesellte. zu meiner verwunderung
hat walter jede abfahrt gemeistert , auch die an der treppe, 
(hut ab fürs erste mal),dann gings zu dritt rüber nach frechen.
nach 48km und 682 höhenmeter war dann schluß für heute.
alles in allem eine schöne aber durch die witterung auch 
schwere tour.
bis bald friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (12. November 2006)

@ Jörg
sag mir bitte bescheid ob es am 18.11.06
bei dir ab 13.00 klappt.
trage dann eine tour von ca.2-2,5 std ein
länger gehts bei mir nicht.
wenn du nicht kannst trage ich keine tour ein
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (12. November 2006)

@ uli
und wie wars gestern abend noch
hoffe du hattest viel spass und warst nach 
der tour nicht zu müde. 
das mit deinem ritzel schaffst du dann hoffentlich
diese woche noch,damit du nicht zu viel trainingsrückstand
bekommst.denk an die vielen mtb-rennen im nächsten jahr. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Flow#33 (12. November 2006)

Hallo Kölner Westler 

Habe gerade nach der Arbeit mit Tagesrestlicht versucht die Tour vom Freitag noch einmal grob nachzufahren - habe ziemlich viele Trails wiedergefunden und sogar den Weg zurück zum Parkplatz geschafft...
Tempo war diesmal etwas niedriger, da ich weibliche Begleitung hatte. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht und geregnet hat es zum Glück auch nicht mehr.

Nochmal Danke @ Kitesun fürs Trails zeigen.

Falls ihr am  18.11. zur o.a. Zeit wirklich fahren solltet, werde ich versuchen auch da zu sein - hängt bei mir leider wie immer an den Arbeitszeiten, weshalb ich hier noch keine definitive Aussage machen kann. 

Gruß Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (12. November 2006)

Flow#33 schrieb:


> Hallo Kölner Westler
> 
> Habe gerade nach der Arbeit mit Tagesrestlicht versucht die Tour vom Freitag noch einmal grob nachzufahren - habe ziemlich viele Trails wiedergefunden und sogar den Weg zurück zum Parkplatz geschafft...
> Tempo war diesmal etwas niedriger, da ich weibliche Begleitung hatte. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht und geregnet hat es zum Glück auch nicht mehr.
> ...



@ flo
freue mich das dir die touren hier gefallen
das mit dem 18.11. hängt davon ab ob ihr wirklich zeit habt.
da ich abends eingeladen bin und die tour nur dann ausschreibe
wenn ihr zeit habt,ansonsten fahre ich nämlich nicht.
ich trag sie dann mal ein , in der hoffnung mitfahrer zu finden
wenn sich bis freitag keiner eingetragen hat , nehme ich die tour
wieder raus.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (13. November 2006)

@Friedhelm

Samstag müsste bei mir klappen, trage mich ein

@Florian

vielen Dank. Schön, daß es dir hier gefallen hat. Hoffentlich bis Samstag.

Frank


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. November 2006)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Jörg
> sag mir bitte bescheid ob es am 18.11.06
> bei dir ab 13.00 klappt.



Joo, es klappt. Von wo wird gestartet ? Gib mal bitte ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung.

VG


----------



## kitesun (13. November 2006)

@Jörg

schönes Sattelitenfoto ist im LMB oder Anfahrtsbeschreibung im Posting #230

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (14. November 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Joo, es klappt. Von wo wird gestartet ? Gib mal bitte ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung.
> 
> VG



Anfahrtsskizze ist im LMB.
hoffe du kommst damit zurecht.
bis Samstag dann
gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (15. November 2006)

hi leute 
super mit superalu sind wir schon drei 
und heute hat mir superalu (walter) geschrieben
das er noch einen kumpel mitbringt. 
somit wären wir dann schon vier. 
hoffe jetzt nur noch das das wetter mitspielt. 
bis samstag dann
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. November 2006)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> hoffe jetzt nur noch das das wetter mitspielt. bis samstag dann
> gruß friedhelm



Und ich hoffe sehr das ich bis Samstag wieder einigermaßen gesund bin. Seit gestern hat es mich voll erwischt. Ausgerechnet bei dem Wetter  

VG


----------



## Flow#33 (16. November 2006)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> hi leute
> super mit superalu sind wir schon drei
> und heute hat mir superalu (walter) geschrieben
> das er noch einen kumpel mitbringt.
> somit wären wir dann schon vier.




So, wie unlängst angedroht hab ich mich jetzt auch ins LMB eingetragen. Vorbehaltlich irgendwelcher jetzt noch nicht abzusehender Ereignisse bin ich nach Rücksprache mit Cheffe am Samstag dabei.

Wettervorhersage klingt in Anbetracht der Jahreszeit eigentlich recht vernünftig.
Freue mich auf die Tour  - bis denne

Florian


----------



## hummock (16. November 2006)

Hallo @All,

hatte heute um 9.00uhr Feierabend. 
11.00uhr war ich bei schönstem Wetter,es war sonnig und warm ,
mit dem Bike unterwegs.Bin eine große trockene Runde in4std gefahren,
dabei sind 72km und ca. 850hm zusammen gekommen.
Jetzt bin ich ein wenig platt 

Wünsche allen für Samstag viel Spaß und gutes Wetter.

@Friedhelm
Glaube unsere neuen Abfahrten werden als Reitweg mißbraucht,zumindestens
im unteren Bereich. 
Seit etwas vorsichtig in den Senken 

MfG  Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (16. November 2006)

@ alle 
freut mich das sich wieder ein fahrer eingetragen hat. 
hoffe nur das jörg bis samstag fit ist.(auf diesem wege
wünsche ich dir gute besserung). 
da ich jörg und flo ja noch nicht kennengelernt habe
bin ich doch sehr erfreut über die zusagen zur tour hier
bei uns auf der glessener höhe. 
bis samstag dann.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (16. November 2006)

hummock schrieb:


> Hallo @All,
> 
> hatte heute um 9.00uhr Feierabend.
> 11.00uhr war ich bei schönstem Wetter,es war sonnig und warm ,
> ...



hi uli
wer um 9.00 uhr feierabend hat braucht doch nicht zu weinen.
ich wäre froh wenn ich um diese zeit bei diesem super wetter
frei hätte und die wälder unsicher machen könnte.
das mit den neuen abfahrten werde ich dann am samstag
sehen.würde mich aber sehr wundern wenn da pferde 
runter radeln würden trotzdem danke für die warnung.
hast du die post mit der lampe gelesen , war eine gute 
lampe zu einem guten preis.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## skippy31 (17. November 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe schon mal hier gepostet, konnte aber wegen einer Verletzung nicht mitfahren.
Hab mich morgen bei der Tour eingetragen. Da ich aus Pulheim komme, kenne ich mich im Glessener Wald nur ein bißchen aus. Da ich da öffter gelaufen bin.

@ Friedhelm
Du hast die Tour mit "mittel" eigestellt.

Was meine Kondition angeht denke ich das ich vielleicht noch mithalten kann.
Bin aber kein Profi. Dazu noch mit meinem Jungfreulichen Bike...
Frage nur, weil ich die Treppen im Glessen kenne.Wie schwierig ist denn jetzt "mittel" ?? Brauche ich denn ausser meinen Helm noch Protektoren?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. November 2006)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> hoffe nur das jörg bis samstag fit ist.(auf diesem wegewünsche ich dir gute besserung).



Danke, wenn die Besserung von heute auf morgen so gut ist wie von gestern auf heute ( was für eine Wortwahl  )  dann steht der Teilnahme nichts im Wege.
Fit sieht aber anders aus. Das Tempo bitte drosseln wenn möglich. Bin die letzten Wochen eh kaum gefahren und jetzt noch die starke Erkältung. Dann bis morgen.  

VG


----------



## Freddy41 (17. November 2006)

skippy31 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe schon mal hier gepostet, konnte aber wegen einer Verletzung nicht mitfahren.
> Hab mich morgen bei der Tour eingetragen. Da ich aus Pulheim komme, kenne ich mich im Glessener Wald nur ein bißchen aus. Da ich da öffter gelaufen bin.
> ...



gute frage?
aber bis jetzt hat noch keiner von uns protektoren gebraucht.
wir fahren alles was sich im rahmen hält, und es gibt auch immer eine ausweichrute für besonders knifflige stellen,so das man immer entscheiden
kann wie man fährt.
wird aber bestimmt nicht so schlimm.
bis samstag dann
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (17. November 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Danke, wenn die Besserung von heute auf morgen so gut ist wie von gestern auf heute ( was für eine Wortwahl  )  dann steht der Teilnahme nichts im Wege.
> Fit sieht aber anders aus. Das Tempo bitte drosseln wenn möglich. Bin die letzten Wochen eh kaum gefahren und jetzt noch die starke Erkältung. Dann bis morgen.
> 
> VG



keine panik ,das tempo richtet sich immer an der gruppe die
fährt ( heißt es wird immer rücksicht auf alle geben).
bis samstag friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (18. November 2006)

@ alle
tour findet auch bei leichtem regen statt.
sollte einer nicht mitfahren wollen , dann bitte
bis 12.20 absagen.ich selber fahre bei mir um 12.30
los damit ich rechtzeitig am treffpunkt bis.
bis gleich friedhelm


----------



## Flow#33 (18. November 2006)

Bin dabei .... fahr jetzt auch los - also bitte nicht ohne mich aufbrechen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. November 2006)

Friedhelm ich pfusch mich mal vor, damit hier mal was Farbe in den Thread kommt. 

Pünklicht um 13:00 Uhr trafen sich bei immer besser werdendem Wetter 6 Biker um mit Guide Freddy41 die teilweise "geheimen Trails" auf und um die Glesser Höhen zu befahren. Das waren, Guide Freddy41, kitesun, skippy31, Flow#33, Walter, Johannes und meine 94 kg   Doch erstmal ging es locker los.







Doch nach einwenig Geplänkel ging es los. Da wo eigentlich gar kein Weg oder Trail war bog Friedhelm plötzlich vom Weg ab. Gerade Fallinie durchs Unterholz. Aber wie man sieht kam Freude auf.






Nach weiteren div. kleineren Trails auf den Glessener Höhen ging es rüber zur Fischbach Höhe. Dort nahmen wir 2 oder 3 Trails mit die wirklich Mut erforderten. Modder, Laub, freie Fallinie mit ca. 30% Gefälle und mittendrin ein Baum den man umfahren mußte. Das wagten nicht alle. Weiter über WABs zum nächsten Trail. Dort meinte Johannes das ist ihm alles zu eng, legte sich quer und fällte erstmal einige Bäume  Dann ging es weiter zur Mutprobe Treppenabfahrt. Also die schmale Rinne daneben. Da muß ich sagen die war schon heftig. Aber alle stürzten sich runter.






Dann verließen unseren Jungspund so langsam die Kräfte. o.k. nen 15 Kilo Bike will bewegt werden. Aber skippy31 selber wiegt auch nicht viel mehr  . Nach einem üblen Kettenklemmer von Johannes habe ich die Kette notdürftig repariert das es weiter gehen konnte. Während dieser Zeit hat skippy31 von Cola, Mars, einem warmen Bad und sonstigen schönen Dingen geträumt. Wohl nur nicht mehr vom biken.






Nach erfolgeicher Reparatur ging es weiter Richtung Quarzsandgrube bei Frechen. Dort nahm die ohnehin schon gute Traildichte nochmal deutlich zu. Mittlerweile hatte skippy31 nur noch Dr. Oetker in seinen Beinen. Durch div. Spenden von Riegeln und Gels der Mitfahrer ging es dann nach einer kurzen Pause allmählich wieder.






Nach weiteren tollen Auf- und Abfahrten waren wir bei schon langsam einsetzender Dunkelheit wieder am Ausgangspunkt. Die Tour selber hatte etwas über 40KM und knapp 600 HM. Aber die waren hart. Tolle Tour von Freddy41 ( er kennt wirklich jeden Trail dort ) , super Mitfahrer, es hat einfach Spaß gemacht. Ich komm wieder keine Frage. Und hier zum Schluß noch die Übersicht.






Hier die restlichen Bilder

VG

Jörg


----------



## skippy31 (19. November 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach mehreren Krämpfen, einen warmen Bad  , ausgiebiger Mahlzeit und viel Zuneigung meiner Freundin,  geht es mir inzwischen gut.Hoffe nun das Fussballspiel am So. überstehen zu können.

Wollte mich für die  Klasse-Tour bedenken.Die ich ohne Protektoren überstanden hab. Die Auffahrten waren für mich schon eine Herausforderung, dafür haben die Abfahrten umso mehr Spaß gemacht.Das Wetter war voll und ganz auf unserer Seite. Hat echt Spaß gemacht.

Auch wenn ich öfter mal geschwächelt hab, hoffe ich doch, das ihr mich noch mal mit nehmt.
Hab heute auch einiges mehr gelernt als gedacht.
Für die nächste Tour ist die Brille Pflicht, andere Schuhe, mindestens 5 L mehr zu trinken  , feste Nahrung wäre auch angebracht. Danke an dieser Stelle an spitfire4 und Johannes für die kleine Stärkung 
Meinen Fahrrad werde ich auch eine Schlankheits-Kur verpassen.

Meine Bilder folgen.

Einen schönen Sonntag 
Daniel

PS: 
@ spitfire4
Mit dem Fahrrad zusammen komme ich auf knapp 90 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (19. November 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Friedhelm ich pfusch mich mal vor, damit hier mal was Farbe in den Thread kommt.
> 
> Pünklicht um 13:00 Uhr trafen sich bei immer besser werdendem Wetter 6 Biker um mit Guide Freddy41 die teilweise "geheimen Trails" auf und um die Glesser Höhen zu befahren. Das waren, Guide Freddy41, kitesun, skippy31, Flow#33, Walter, Johannes und meine 94 kg   Doch erstmal ging es locker los.
> 
> ...



hallo jörg
super bericht und klasse bilder. 
du hast die komplette tourbeschreibung übernommen.
damit hast du mir die mühevolle schreibarbeit zu meiner vollsten zufriedenheit abgenommen,auf diesem wege besten dank 
muß sagen es war wirklich eine tour bei schönstem winterwetter.
und alle mitfahrer waren super drauf,haben mut zu jeder abfahrt bewiesen und jede noch so große hürde gemeistert.
hoffe das daniel heute pünktlich und einigermaßen fit zu seinem fußballspiel
gegangen ist 
klasse zeichnung vom streckenprofil respekt.
würde mich freuen wenn man diese tour mal wiederholen könnte, 
gruß friedhelm:


----------



## Flow#33 (19. November 2006)

Ich schaffe es dann auch mal hier zu posten  .

Nachdem ich den letzten Trail nicht mehr mit Euch fahren konnte bin ich auf kürzestem Weg zum Auto gefahren, wobei mich ca. 200 m vor dem Ziel noch ein Plattfuß ereilte.

Nach überhasteter Heimfahrt und Dusche habe ich es noch gerade pünktlich zur Arbeit geschafft .

Jetzt habe ich schon die nächste Tour in Aachen hinter mir und das Putzen vom Fahrrad lohnt sich wenigstens richtig  

War wie schon meine Vorredner geschrieben haben eine super Tour. Viele Trails und zwischenzeitliche Passagen mit hohem Tempo haben den Spaßfaktor enorm in die Höhe getrieben.
@ Daniel: Wie war das Fußballspiel - wir erwarten glaube ich alle einen kurzen Fitnessbericht  

Beim nächsten mal bin ich (ausreichend Freizeit vorausgesetzt) auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.

Gruß
Florian

PS: Danke für die super Bilder und den Tourbericht @ Jörg


----------



## Freddy41 (19. November 2006)

@ uli 
schade das du nicht dabei warst,hast etwas verpasst.
war echt eine super truppe (kompliment an alle mitfahrer,
fahrt war sehr lustig aber auch sehr interessant.
hoffe wir kriegen noch nochmal so eine tolle fahrgemeinschaft zusammen 
dann macht das fahren nochmal soviel spass
@ Florian
freut mich das es dir gefallen hat,das mit dem plattfuss tut mir leid für dich,
aber du hast es ja dennoch pünktlich zur arbeit geschafft.
freue mich zu hören das du gerne wieder mitfahren wirst
gruß friedhelm


----------



## skippy31 (19. November 2006)

Abend Zusammen,

bin inzwischen wieder fit.
Heute Mittag hat es so geregnet, dass der ganze Fußballplatz unter Wasser stand.Der Schiedsrichter hat das Spiel deswegen abgesagt.  
Musste also nicht spielen. Zum Glück, denn schon beim Warmlaufen tat alles weh.
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour 

Gruß Daniel


so, hier nun meine Bilder


----------



## kitesun (20. November 2006)

ja, das war schon eine schöne Tour.
Dank an den Guide und die Fotografen.

Werde die für mich neuen Trails in meiner regelmäßigen Trailpflege einbeziehen. Insbesondere am Quarzsandwerk werde ich mal schauen, was man da noch verbessern kann.

Bei der nächsten Runde könnten wir ja mal die Umfahrung des Quarzsandwerks, die Röttgen Höhe und die Hohe Scholle einbeziehen.

Bis demnächst
Frank


----------



## Flow#33 (20. November 2006)

kitesun schrieb:


> Bei der nächsten Runde könnten wir ja mal die Umfahrung des Quarzsandwerks, die Röttgen Höhe und die Hohe Scholle einbeziehen.



...Mittwoch und besonders Donnerstag hätte ich Zeit  .

Ich werfe das jetzt hier mal in den Raum und schaue was sich so ergibt  .

Bis bald 
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (20. November 2006)

@flo

im Winter bin ich Wochentags nicht zu gebrauchen, da kein Licht und keine Lust. Bei Friedhelm wirst du eher Glück haben.

Die Runde, die mir vorschwebt wird auch ein wenig größer sein, so bis zu 60 Kilometer. Ich glaube, da steht ein Wochenendtermin Anfang Dezember im Raum.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (20. November 2006)

Flow#33 schrieb:


> ...Mittwoch und besonders Donnerstag hätte ich Zeit  .
> 
> Ich werfe das jetzt hier mal in den Raum und schaue was sich so ergibt  .
> 
> ...



hallo florian
ich würde schon gerne in der woche fahren. 
bei mir gibts nur das problem mit der zeit.
ich arbeite jeden tag bis 17.30 kann somit also erst ab 18.30 
wenn das kein problem für dich ist können wir gerne 
mittwoch oder donnerstag eine tour zusammen fahren.
wäre schon interessant im dunkeln durch den glessener wald zu fahren
sag einfach bescheid . bin dann auf jedenfall dabei 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (20. November 2006)

@ skippy 31
hi Daniel
tolle bilder, habe gar nicht gesehen wie du sie gemacht hast
und wir nehmen dich auf jedenfall wieder mit auf tour.
du bist doch ein kämpfer der nie aufgibt. 
wir machen noch einen richtigen profi aus dir 
bis demnächst friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (21. November 2006)

hi florian und alle anderen auch Uli
wie siehts aus mit mittwoch oder donnerstag
ist dir 18.30 zu spät????????
kann aber leider nicht früher,wegen der arbeitszeit von mir 
vielleicht schreib ich die nächste tour für samstag um 12.30 oder 
sonntag 11.00 aus,kommt darauf an was euch mehr zusagt .
dann können wir alle trails mitnehmen ohne in die dämmerung zu kommen
,in der hoffnung das das wetter mitspielt.
würde mich freuen wenn dann die beteiligung wieder so groß wäre. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Flow#33 (21. November 2006)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> bei mir gibts nur das problem mit der zeit.
> ich arbeite jeden tag bis 17.30 kann somit also erst ab 18.30
> wenn das kein problem für dich ist können wir gerne
> mittwoch oder donnerstag eine tour zusammen fahren.



Ist prinzipiell absolut kein Problem für mich... Schön zu hören, dass Du auf jeden Fall dabei wärst .
Für morgen habe ich mich mal wieder bei den KFLern eingetragen und Donnerstag wäre ich nur für eine Nachmittagsrunde zu buchen gewesen .
Da ich am Wochenende Richtung Sauerland fahren und dort ein paar Kilometer sammeln möchte, ist die Woche für mich dann fahrradtechnisch auch schon gelaufen.

Wir können das aber gerne mal für die nächste Woche festhalten (auch als Nightride). Poste einfach wann Du Zeit hast und ich sag Dir dann Bescheid ob ich da kann (Dienstag/Mittwoch?) - vielleicht findet sich ja auch noch der eine oder andere "erleuchtete" Mitfahrer. -- Wobei Deine Lupine ja für mehrer Leute reichen sollte .

Bis dann 
Flo


----------



## Flow#33 (21. November 2006)

Oh fast gleichzeitig gepostet


----------



## Freddy41 (21. November 2006)

Flow#33 schrieb:


> Ist prinzipiell absolut kein Problem für mich... Schön zu hören, dass Du auf jeden Fall dabei wärst .
> Für morgen habe ich mich mal wieder bei den KFLern eingetragen und Donnerstag wäre ich nur für eine Nachmittagsrunde zu buchen gewesen .
> Da ich am Wochenende Richtung Sauerland fahren und dort ein paar Kilometer sammeln möchte, ist die Woche für mich dann fahrradtechnisch auch schon gelaufen.
> 
> ...



schade das es diese woche nicht klappt  
aber höre gerne das dir die abendtouren nichts ausmachen 
würde mir dann den mittwoch nächste woche frei halten
schreibe die tour dann für nächste woche aus.
vielleicht finden sich ja noch mitfahrer die auch die
erleuchtung haben
helfe gerne dem ein oder anderen aus 
da die lupine echt licht für mehrer fahrer bietet 
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## Flow#33 (21. November 2006)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> würde mir dann den mittwoch nächste woche frei halten
> schreibe die tour dann für nächste woche aus.
> vielleicht finden sich ja noch mitfahrer die auch die
> erleuchtung haben



OK - Mittwoch dürfte bei mir gut reinpassen. Da treten wir dann zwar in Konkurrenz zu KFL, aber das ist ja auch eine ganz andere Ecke.

Trage mich dann direkt für den Mittwoch nächste Woche ein.

Viel Spass bei einer eventuellen Wochenendtour 
Flo


----------



## skippy31 (21. November 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann diesen Donnerstag nicht mit, da das Fussball-Spiel von Sonntag auf Donnerstag verlegt wurde.
Am Wochenende sieht es besser aus.Samstag hab ich frei und So. müsste ich mir dann frei nehmen.
Ich wäre dann wieder dabei!Vielleicht bringe ich noch einen Arbeitskollegen mit,
dem ich das alles schmackhaft gemacht hab.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Freddy41 (21. November 2006)

@ Skippy31
na dann mal los 
mußt dich nur noch für sonntag eintragen 
habe die tour schon ausgeschrieben
schön das du noch einen mitfahrer gefunden hast
hoffe er hat dann genau soviel spass wie du
bis sonntag dann 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (21. November 2006)

Flow#33 schrieb:


> OK - Mittwoch dürfte bei mir gut reinpassen. Da treten wir dann zwar in Konkurrenz zu KFL, aber das ist ja auch eine ganz andere Ecke.
> 
> Trage mich dann direkt für den Mittwoch nächste Woche ein.
> 
> ...




Hallo @ Flow#33,

lese gerade dass du auch am Mittwoch Dir im KF die Zeit vertreiben möchtest ,so lerne ich dann auch mal den 5. Teamkolegen des Team KFL II persönlich kennen freue mich schon darauf.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## hummock (21. November 2006)

Hallo Friedhelm,

was ist mit Samstag 
fahren wir ne große Runde,hätte ne neue Mutabfahrt im Angebot 
Laßt euch überraschen!!!!!!!

MfG Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (22. November 2006)

hallo uli
samstag kann ich leider nicht ,da mein sohn 18 wird  
habe deshalb die tour für den sonntag ausgeschrieben
hoffe du kannst trotzdem mitfahren ( am sonntag ist
ja sowieso besseres wetter vorhergesagt) 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (23. November 2006)

@ alle
was ist los?
hat am sonntag keiner zeit
oder ist es zu früh??
kann den termin dann vielleicht noch etwas später ansetzen.
bis bald friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (24. November 2006)

@freddy

ich kränkel ein wenig, außerdem muß man aufs Wetter aufpassen. Wenn, denke ich, fahre ich spontan alleine.

Frank


----------



## skippy31 (24. November 2006)

Hallo Friedhelm,

ich kann Dir erst Sonntag sagen ob ich arbeiten muss..Melde mich gleich So. morgens im Forum.
Mein Arbeitskollege muss arbeiten so werde ich wohl alleine kommen.
Ich hoffe auch, dass ihr euch alle nicht von ein paar tropfen abschrecken lässt  falls doch, dann versuche ich mal den Trail von Samstag nachzufahren(natürlich dann im meinem Tempo)   

allen noch einen schönen Gruß, 
und vielleicht bis Sonntag..

Daniel


----------



## Freddy41 (24. November 2006)

hi Daniel
wäre schön wenn es klappen würde 
und das mit den tropfen geht wohl in ordnung
sind ja nicht aus zucker. 
müsste es dann am sonntag nur vor 9.00 wissen
da ich auch 20 minuten bis zum treffpunkt brauche.
und es fährt ja auch noch uli (hummock) mit
bis sonntag dann friedhelm


----------



## superalu (24. November 2006)

Hallo Friedhelm, nach der Supertour am letzten Samstag  werde ich am Sonntag bestimmt wieder dabei sein. Die Fotos sind wirklich gelungen, obwohl mir die Abfahrten im Original noch steiler vorkamen  . Grüße an alle Mitfahrer, Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (25. November 2006)

Hallo Walter 
freut mich das es dir am samstag gefallen hat. 
schön das du du am sonntag auch wieder mitfährst,
hoffe doch das sich der ein oder andere auch noch
zu uns gesellt.
bis sonntag dann
gruß friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skippy31 (26. November 2006)

so, habe heute doch noch frei bekommen 
Hab mich schon für die Tour eingetragen.Wobei ich ein bisschen früher zurückfahren muss.Hoffe das macht Euch nichts aus.
Bis Nachher dann...

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Freddy41 (26. November 2006)

hi daniel
freut das du doch kannst .
und das mit dem früher zurückfahren ist kein problem
müssen dann die route so planen das wir an dem zeitpunkt wieder
in der nähe vom treffpunkt sind 
bis gleich dann
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (26. November 2006)

habe gerade trotz Erkältung eine kleine Runde ums Quarzsandwerk gedreht. Den für mich neuen Trail von letzter Woche vorm Quarzsandwerk habe ich ein wenig aufgeräumt. Ich denke es klappt jetzt ein wenig flüssiger. Und der Trail direkt am Rand, Friedhelm, ist doch komplett fahrbar.

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns nächste Woche.

Frank


----------



## Flow#33 (26. November 2006)

Während ihr schön durch den Kölner Westen radelt sitze ich ohne Fahrrad im Sauerland  ...

Das LMB funktoniert bei mir gerade nicht, bin aber für Mittwoch verbindlich angemeldet - hoffe ich kann mich dann morgen auch mal eintragen.
Vielleicht finet sich ja noch der eine oder andere Dunkelheitsmitfahrer

Bis Mittwoch dann
Flo


----------



## Freddy41 (26. November 2006)

hallo florian
unsere tour im westen haben wir bei schönstem Winterwetter vollendet. 
schade das du im sauerland ohne MTB unterwegs bist,hast echt etwas verpasst.
aber des einen leid ist halt des anderen freud 
ob am mittwoch noch mehrere mitfahren bezweifele ich ganz stark,
da ich bis jetzt eigentlich selten jemanden finde der in der dunkelheit mitfährt.
umso mehr freue ich mich das du am mittwoch kannst
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (26. November 2006)

so und nun ein kleiner tourbericht von der heutigen tour.
mitfahrer waren 
Daniel 
Walter 
und meine Wenigkeit 
es ging zuerst wieder rüber zur ichendorfer höhe , wo wir wieder einige
abfahrten,aber auch steigungen zu bewältigen hatten.
den testberg schaffte diesesmal auch walter mit bravour 
die abfahrten genoss dann in vollem zuge unser jungspund daniel  
dann rüber zur glessener höhe wo auch diesesmal jede noch so heikle abfahrt
in angriff genommen wurde,heute hat es daniel dann auch ohne jeglichen
krampf durchgezogen(wie schon gesagt,wir machen noch einen profi aus ihm )
alles in allem waren es dann auch bei mir 43,38 km bei 684,43 höhenmetern
(meine bilder sind leider alle unscharf,liegt wohl an der geringen auflösung )
bis demnächst
gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (27. November 2006)

hi daniel
habe deine fotos gesehen
sind schöne bilder von der treppenabfahrt dabei.
diesesmal sieht die abfahrt schon viel steiler aus . 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## superalu (27. November 2006)

Hallo Daniel,
die Bilder sind sehr gut gelungen !
Grüße
Walter


----------



## skippy31 (27. November 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie ich sehe, habt Ihr die Bilder schon gesehen. Hab es gestern noch geschafft sie zu Uploaden.
Die Tour am Sonntag war wieder klasse, lag auch daran, dass ich mich später immer noch gut fühlte (keine Krämpfe)
Aber es werden wohl noch einige Schweißtropfen fließen müssen, um mit Euch richtig mitzuhalten 
Solange heißt es üben, üben, üben.
Hoffe dass ich nächsten Mal wieder dabei sein kann,

Grus Daniel

hier noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## on any sunday (27. November 2006)

Ich finde es ja auch schön, das wir im Kölner Westen einen größeren Hügel befahren können. Aber damit das so bleibt, sollte man vielleicht überdenken, ob es unbedingt sein muß, dort weglos abzufahren. Man sollte es zumindestens nicht auch noch öffentlich dokumentieren, siehe Bild 4.


----------



## Freddy41 (27. November 2006)

Stimmt schon
aber es sind ja waldrodungen vom forstamt und nicht von uns
und die wege sind auch breiter als 2 meter(somit also eigentlich keine wilde abfahrt) ,außerdem nimmt die natur dadurch keinen schaden. außerdem gibt es davon auf der glessener höhe hunderte,
und keiner weiß welcher es ist.zudem sind die bilder vom siegtalhoehenweg (bild 013 auch nicht gerade wege die fürs MTB bestimmt sind).
trotzdem danke für die fürsorge ( nimms nicht so ernst)
gruß friedhelm


----------



## on any sunday (27. November 2006)

Aehm, du befindest dich hier in NRW. Außer im Siebengebirge gibt es keine Wegbreitenregelung. Ist also vollkommen unerheblich, wie breit ein Weg ! ist.

Waldrodungen sind bestimmt keine Wege, egal wer diese angelegt hat und egal wie viele es davon auf der Glessener Höhe gibt. Merkwürdigerweise bin ich in den zurückliegenden Jahrzehnten nie auf die Idee gekommen, neue ! Wege in die Glessener Höhe zu fräsen, aber jeder wie er meint. 

Mein feines Foto ist ein ausgeschilderter Wanderweg. Ob man da fahren sollte ist sicherlich auch diskussionswürdig, der Weg wurde aber nicht von mir angelegt.  

Ich bin übrigens so fürsorglich, da ich nicht möchte, das plötzlich das Forstamt Ville oder wer auch immer auf die Idee kommt, das Mountainbiken in dem Gebiet einzuschränken. Wäre mir aber relativ egal, da es rund um Köln deutlich reizvollere Gebiete gibt. Solltet ihr vielleicht auch mal probieren.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## kitesun (28. November 2006)

da greife ich oas's Idee auf. Nächsten Samstag morgen so um 10 Uhr wollte ich ins Bergische fahren. Startpunkt Hilgen-Bahnhof bei Burscheid. Eine Tour an der Wupper lang über Burg zur Müngstener Brücke. Da ich mich da nicht mehr 100%ig auskenne und auch neue Wege suchen möchte, wird es teilweise eine Explorertour, deshalb trage ich die Tour auch nicht ins LMB. Wer mitfahren möchte, bitte melden. Auf jeden Fall gibt es lecker Trails.

Frank


----------



## foppa21 (28. November 2006)

Hallo Köln-Westler,

lese diesen Thread schon eine ganze Weile mit, in der Hoffnung, Tipps und Anregungen für eine Tour in Frechen und Umgebung zu bekommen. Wollte mich auch schon mal für eine Tour anmelden, habe es mir aber wegen Respekt  vor Treppenabfahrten (da kann man echt runter fahren ?!?) und Waldböschungen mit 30% Gefälle erst mal verkniffen. Dazu muss ich wohl noch etwas trainieren oder mir Mut antrinken 

Ich habe diese Grafik hier entdeckt:






Leider ist wegen der geringen Auflösung nicht alles zu erkennen, daher meine Frage: Besteht die Möglichkeit, eure Tour hier im Tourguide als Google Map anzulegen ? Das fänd' ich super hilfreich um ein paar Stellen nachzufahren. 

Und noch 'ne Frage: Hat jemand von euch im Wald am Quarzwerk die Wegweiser an die Bäume genagelt ? Sehr cool, vor allem das Warnschild an der kleinen, stilen Abfahrt im Wald an diesem Schotter-Parkplatz (keine Ahnung, wie ich die Stelle besser erklären soll). Habe ihn nach dem Motto "Hier bin ich schon 50 mal runter, warum ein Warnschild ?") missachtet und wurde prompt von dem fetten Baumstamm im Weg überrascht 

Die Schmerzen lassen aber langsam schon wieder nach 

Gruss
foppa


----------



## kitesun (28. November 2006)

@foppa

Willlkommen auf unseren Seiten.

Zu deiner Technikfrage habe ich keine Ahnung.

Ansonsten habe ich die bemalten Pappteller am Sonntag auch gesehen, lustig. Ich meine, da war in der Gegend letzte Woche ein Crosslauf. Vielleicht sind die Schilder übriggeblieben. 

Wenn du aber diese schöne Abfahrt am Quarzsandwerk nehmen kannst - bei mir lang nichts quer -, dann kannst du die anderen Abfahrten, die bei den Touren gefahren werden auch mitnehmen. Es gibt aber auch immer die Möglichkeit diese Abfahrten zu umfahren und in der Regel wird neben den Treppen gefahren und nicht auf den Treppen. Also alles nicht so schlimm.

Frank


----------



## foppa21 (28. November 2006)

Hallo Frank,

danke für deine Antwort. So technisch war meine Frage gar nicht gemeint. 
Hier: http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/ kann man Touren eintragen die dann auf dieser Karte angezeigt werden. Man kann reinzoomen und das ganze sogar als Satellitenfoto betrachen. Wäre halt eine klasse Sache um die Tour(en) auch anderen zugänglich zu machen.

Ich weiss nicht, ob wir von der gleichen Abfahrt reden, aber bei mir lag Sonntag vormittag ganz unten ein ziemlich dicker Baum quer. Muss dringend das Überspringen von Hindernissen bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten lernen. Oben hingen gleich zwei Pappdeckel: Ein Pfeil nach rechts und ein dickes rotes Warnschild mit Ausrufezeichen 

Dieser Hügel kostet mich schon immer ganz schön Überwindung, aber diese schmale Fahrrinne neben der Treppe kommt mir wirklich noch mal um ein Vielfaches brutaler vor. Ich hab' mal kurz davor gestanden, dann aber doch lieber gedreht und bin den normalen Weg runter 

Wie schnell seit ihr denn unterwegs ? Da ich mein Rad nach einigen Jahren des Nichtstuns erst im August wieder aus dem Keller gekramt habe, ist meine Kondition so mittelprächtig. 

Gruss
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (28. November 2006)

@dirk

wie heißt es so schön: der Langsamste bestimmt das Tempo
na ja, die Mehrzahl der Fahrer hier haben schon eine ordentliche, bis sehr ordentliche Kondition, und da wird auch mal gerne schnell gefahren und so richtig Spaß macht das auch nicht immer hinterher zu fahren und keine Pause zu haben. Ist immer schwierig als Guide mit einer heterogenen Truppe, aber versuch es einfach mal

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (28. November 2006)

@ Florian
der tour morgen steht eigentlich nichts im wege. 
aber was machen wir wenn die wetterfrösche recht haben
und es regnet wie verrückt.für donnerstag ist dann wieder herrlicher 
sonnenschein angemeldet.
kann ich dich telefonich erreichen,falls es schüttet um dann weiteres
zu besprechen????
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (28. November 2006)

@ dirk
hallo dirk freut mich zu sehen das es immer mehr mountainbiker zu
uns ins forum verschlägt.also die touren sind alle nicht ganz so wild
wie es den anschein hat,und zu jeder abfahrt gibt es immer eine
umgehung.solltest es einfach mal probieren,und das mit der ausdauer
(haben noch keinen irgendwo vergessen)dürfte eigentlich auch
kein problem für dich sein.vielleicht können wir durch dich ja auch
neue wege in frechen kennen lernen.
bis demnächst mal
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Flow#33 (28. November 2006)

@ Friedhelm:

Gehe fest von der Tour morgen aus - Wettervorhersage klingt auch gar nicht sooo schlecht (zur Not verschieben wir halt nochmal  ).

Nummer hab ich Dir per PN geschickt.

@ alle andern: Na, wer fährt morgen noch mit 

Bis denne 
der Flo


----------



## Freddy41 (29. November 2006)

@ florian
nummer erhalten ,hoffe deine wetterfrösche sind 
zuverlässig,wäre sonst schade um die tour,
und verschieben bräuchten wir sie dann
ja auch nicht,aber das mit den anderen mitfahrer
wird schwer hier bei uns (haben wohl alle keine lampen
oder angst vorm schwarzen mann )
also ich habs schon oft probiert und eigentlich 
keinen überzeugen können. 
dann bis heute abend. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## hummock (29. November 2006)

da greife ich oas's Idee auf. Nächsten Samstag morgen so um 10 Uhr wollte ich ins Bergische fahren. Startpunkt Hilgen-Bahnhof bei Burscheid. 

Hallo Frank,

wielange willst Du am Samstag ungefähr fahren 
wäre schon interessiert.

Gruß
Uli


----------



## kitesun (30. November 2006)

Hallo Uli,

bin ja nicht so der Langstreckenfahrer. 

Die normale Runde in der Ecke da geht so ca. 35 Kilometer bei 800-900 Höhenmeter.

Frank


----------



## mikkael (30. November 2006)

Off-Topic-Erinnerung* 

Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen:

- - - - - - - - - - 

* Weihnachtsfeier der Feierabendbiker  *

Unsere Weihnachtsfeier findet am *07.12.2006, Donnerstag um 19.00 Uhr im Restaurant Rausmühle in Wermelskirchen* statt. 

Die Tische sind reserviert, z.Z. für bis zu 25 Biker. Es werden hier definitiv keine WP-Punkte gesammelt!

Hier kann man sich eintragen: *Weihnachtsfeier der Feierabendbiker*

- - - - - - - - - - - 

Viele Grüsse! 

Mikkael


* Sorry für die Störung!


----------



## Delgado (30. November 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Off-Topic-Erinnerung*
> 
> Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen:
> 
> ...



Frag ma Juchhu wie man sowas pseudoprofessionell vermarktet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (30. November 2006)

kleiner tourbericht vom glessener nightride
florian und ich machten uns fast pünktlich um 
18.45 auf zum glessener nightride (bei super wetter). 
also im dunklen sind die touren die im hellen
schon anspruchsvoll sind , noch eine ganze ecke
interessanter und schwieriger . aber es macht auch
wirklich spass, vor allem wenn man dann noch solche
mitfahrer wie florian dabei hat,dem nichts zu 
schwierig ist und der auch ein gutes tempo
fahren kann.alles in allem waren es dann auch
bie mir , mit anreise,51,14km bei 437 hm.
hoffe es war nicht der letzte
nightride. 
hat mir ehrlich super gut gefallen. 
bis denne friedhelm


----------



## Flow#33 (30. November 2006)

Nachdem ich die Tour fast auf dem Sofa verschlafen hätte - und ich meine wirklich verschlafen - wurde ich gerade noch rechtzeitig wach um mich mit meinem Fahrrad auf den Weg zum Treffpunkt zu machen.

Dort haben wir uns dann, geblendet vom hellen Licht der Lupine  für mehr als 2 Stunden die Zeit auf den Trails des Kölner Westens vertrieben.
Zwischenzeitlich war meine Kassette so vollgeschlammt, dass nur noch 3 Ritzel schaltbar waren.
Das hat uns aber nicht von einem flotten Uphill-Tempo abgehalten. Gegen Ende der Tour störten wir dann sogar noch ein Pärchen im offenen! Cabrio beim beginnenden Liebesspiel .

Weil es gerade so gut rollte bin ich auf der Heimfahrt dann noch eine Straßenschleife über Frechen gefahren.

Zuhause hatte ich dann 76 km und 440 hm auf der Uhr.

Die Komplimente von Friedhelm kann ich nur zurückgeben - super Tour !
Beim nächsten Mal wird sich doch bestimmt noch ein weiterer Mitfahrer mit "Erleuchtung" finden, zumal die Lupine hell genug für 2 ist...

Bis denne, fahr Sonntag im Sauerland 
Flo


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Dezember 2006)

@ alle 
hat irgendeiner lust am samstag hier
bei uns zu fahren?????????
burscheid ist zwar schöner , aber 10.00 ist mir zu früh,
da ich erst meine einkäufe erledigen muß.
wenn einer lust hat auf der glessener höhe 
ab 14.00 zu fahren , sagt bitte bescheid,
dann trage ich noch eine tour ein.
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Dezember 2006)

@ uli
hi uli , und grippe gut überstanden???
habe gelesen das ihr am samstag in burscheid
fahren möchtet. kann da leider nicht mitfahren,
da ich meine wocheneinkäufe erledigen muß.
schade eigentlich,wäre sonst gerne mitgefahren.
wünsche euch aber viel spass und schönes wetter
für samstag. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (1. Dezember 2006)

@Friedhelm

Uli hat sich ja noch nicht gemeldet. Ich denke, ich fahre morgen früh erstmal bei uns. Habe neue Bremsen montiert, muß ich erstmal einfahren. 
Wir könnten auch Sonntag morgen nach Burscheid fahren, wenn das Wetter o.k. ist. Haste Lust ?

Frank


----------



## hummock (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Frank,

schaffe es morgen bis 10.00Uhr nicht,muß noch einiges erledigen 
Sonntag hört sich gut an.Wenn das Wetter mitspielt wäre es eine
Überlegung wert.

@Friedhelm,

wie sieht es bei Dir aus?
Morgen und Sonntag? Oder nur einen Tag 
Könnte morgen um 12.30Uhr bei Dir sein

MfG
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (1. Dezember 2006)

@ uli
morgen ist ok , aber 12.30 ist zu früh
kann erst 13.30 
können dann ja eine große tour fahren. 
@ Frank 
sonntag wäre dann auch ok. 
kann 10.00 in burscheid sein.
??? der gleiche parkplatz wie letztesmal
oder wolltest du woanders losfahren
sag bescheid wenn es nicht regnet
bin ich dabei (wäre mal wieder etwas anderes 
und bestimmt interessant)
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (1. Dezember 2006)

nein, nicht gleicher Startpunkt. Hab jetzt gerade kein Bild, also erkläre ich mal so: Autobahnausfahrt wieder Burscheid, dann wieder links, aber dann geradeausfahren bis nach Hilgen rein und da geht es irgendwann rechts runter zum Bahnhof, da ist ein Parkplatz, so ca. 3 Kilometer von der Autobahnausfahrt entfernt. 

So um 9 Uhr am Sonntag melde ich mich wieder, ob ich fahre.
O.k. ?

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Dezember 2006)

@ frank 
ist ok aber 9.00 uhr
ist ein wenig knapp.
muß schon etwas früher bescheid wissen ,
da ich etwas länger für den weg brauche als du.
sag bitte um 8.30 bescheid ob du fährst .
ok


----------



## kitesun (1. Dezember 2006)

alles klar, und hier noch ein Bild
Frank


----------



## kitesun (3. Dezember 2006)

Morgen, 
Wetter hält sich noch, da könnten wir uns ja um 10 Uhr in Hilgen treffen.
Bis gleich
Frank 
P.S. Halt mir aber vor, bei einsetzenden Regen die Tour kurzfristig abzubrechen, bin froh, meine Erkältung gerade wieder los zu sein


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Dezember 2006)

hier etwas von der gestrigen tour.
mitfahrer waren diesesmal 
walter
uli
gefahren wurde eine kleine aber feine tour
durch den wald rings um die quarzwerke.
die tour sollte eine vorbereitung auf
die heutige tour im bergischen sein.
und uli dazu dienen wieder etwas für die 
kondition nach seiner grippe zu sammeln. 
zusammen waren es dann auch 35,8 km
bei 465 hm.
dank an die mitfahrer 
bis gleich dann in hilgen 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Dezember 2006)

@ Frank
heutige tour war echt eine Explorer tour. 
sehr interressant und auch anstrengend
müssen wir des öffteren unternehmen. 
dank auch an alle anderen.
hat mir dann auch sehr gut gefallen vor allem
die anspruchsvollen trails und die mörderischen auffahrten.
bis dann friedhelm.


----------



## kitesun (3. Dezember 2006)

ja, das war schon lustig. Wenn ich richtig zähle, haben wir uns bzw. ich mich viermal verfahren. Als Highlight die Sackgasse an der Staumauer der Sengbachtalsperre. Aber immerhin haben wir es bis zur Müngstener Brücke und zurück geschafft und einige schöne Trails gefunden. Zusammengekommen sind dann 35 Kilometer bei 780 Höhenmeter. 

Bis demnächst
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Dezember 2006)

So Leute 
Samstag kann ich dann keine Tour ausschreiben,
da ich wohl oder übel die Weihnachtseinkäufe
erledigen muß 
dafür wäre es dann schön wenn sich jemand für den
Sonntag opfern würde. 
würde dann so ab 10.00 eine tour bei uns eintragen.
bei dieser Tour wären dann alle Abfahrten bei uns bevorzugt
und ich würde die Abfahrt von Frank suchen , die ja bei mir 
in der Nähe sein soll ,hoffe es findet sich jemand und das Wetter
macht das was es bis jetzt immer gemacht hat.... Sonne und Wärme
vom feinsten hervorlassen. 
bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Dezember 2006)

@ alle
habe die tour für sonntag eingetragen.
wenn sich bis samstag keiner eingetragen
hat , nehme ich die tour wieder raus.
fahre dann vielleicht woanders mit.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superalu (9. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Friedhelm, ich bin am Sonntag wieder dabei. Grüße Walter


----------



## kitesun (10. Dezember 2006)

Jungs, war das eine schöne Tour heute. Besonders diese Flugeinlage. Also die ganze linke Seite schmerzt von der Hand bis zur Schulter. Ich glaube das wird meine Lieblingsabfahrt.

Bis zur nächsten - hoffentlich schmerzfreien - Tour
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Dezember 2006)

kurzes Fazit der heutigen Tour
Mitfahrer waren :
Walter
Uli
Frank

Die Tour begann pünktlich um 10.00 an der Grillhütte in Königsdorf
bei schönstem Wetter und führte uns rüber zu den Quarzwerken. 
Nach einigen Singletrails mit einigen Steigungen und schönen Abfahrten
ging es dann zur Umrundung der Quarzwerke, bei einer Abfahrt
verletzte sich dann auch noch Frank und mußte die Tour leider beenden.
(hoffe es war nicht zu schlimm,wünsche dir gute Besserung)
der Rest fuhr dann weiter Richtung Ichendorfer Höhe,wo wieder jede
Abfahrt genutzt und genossen wurde.um 13.00 verabschiedete sich
dann auch Walter,den die Familienpflichten nach Hause zogen.
Uli und ich haben dann noch die restlichen Abfahrten inklusive
der Abfahrt von Frank genossen.
alles in allem waren es dann auch 49,86km bei 699 Höhenmeter 
bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Dezember 2006)

@ Uli 
schreib mir doch bitte nochmal die 
internetadresse für den MTB Marathon
im April. 
habe die adresse dank alzheimer schon wieder
vergessen. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## superalu (11. Dezember 2006)

Guten morgen,
habe gerade gelesen, dass das 24h MTB-Rennen am Ring schon fast ausgebucht ist . Wir müssen uns also beeilen, falls wir eine 4er-Mannschaft melden wollen. Ich wäre dabei! Frank, ich hoffe Du hast dich nach deinem Sturz erholt   und bist nächstes mal wieder dabei.
Grüße
Walter


----------



## hummock (11. Dezember 2006)

HalloFriedhelm,

guckst Du hier:www.mega-sports.de/

@Frank

wünsche Dir gute Besserung!

MfG
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (11. Dezember 2006)

hi uli
habe gekuckt
aber haben die auch einen preis für die tour????????????? 
und was sagst du zu dem 24stunden rennen am nürburgring
ich habe mal die formulare ausgedruckt 
können es uns ja mal überlegen.
ich und walter wären auf jedenfall dabei.


----------



## Flow#33 (12. Dezember 2006)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> aber haben die auch einen preis für die tour?



--> 22 Euro

Hallo Westler !

Nach längerer Abstinenz (14 Tage) mal wieder ein Kurzkommentar von mir: 
Der Weihnachts-/Arbeitsstress lässt zur Zeit leider keine länger geplanten Touren zu , weshalb ich hin und wieder allein durch den Wald fahre wenn ich Zeit finde - vielleicht klappts ja am Wochenende mal wieder mit einer längeren Tour im Westen.

Der o.a. Marathon findet in meiner Heimat praktisch vor der Haustür statt  - hatte daher auch schon über einen dortigen Start nachgedacht .
Das Startgeld über die 55 km / 110 km Tour beträgt 22 Euro, die Fundistanz über 29 km kostet 16 Euro.

Welche Distanz wäre denn für Euch interessant ?

Bis demnächst 
Flo


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Dezember 2006)

hi florian
für mich wäre die 55km distanz interessant 
da diese ja auch einige höhenmeter verspricht.
ich denke das uli und walter auch dabei wären.
wie wäre es bei dir mit dem 24 Stunden-Marathon
am nürburgring???
Ist eine echte herausforderung , aber auch sehr 
anspruchsvoll, wenn es wieder die gleiche Strecke
wie 2006 ist .wir suchen nämlich noch einen 4 Fahrer. 
kostenpunkt wird etwa bei 65 liegen.
kannst es dir ja mal überlegen.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (12. Dezember 2006)

@ uli und walter
habe mich doch entschlossen das bike zur reparatur zu
bringen. klare aussage des schraubers(alles ausser
dem rahmen muß erneuert werden).
also muß eine neue kette her,vorne alle drei ritzel,
die züge erneuern,das schaltauge war krumm,
das schaltwerk hinten war krumm(wie vermutet)
und die kasette hinten neu. 
und das muß alles bis samstag fertig sein.
sonst ist das wochenende für mich gelaufen 
aber mein schrauber wirds schon richten 
bis denne friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Dezember 2006)

@ alle 
habe mein MTB wieder 
dank an meinen schrauber gregor 
hat echt alles getauscht was neu sein mußte.
werde dann bei der nächsten tour sehen was
es gebracht hat.
??????????? wann machen wir die nächste tour,
samstag oder sonntag.
mir persönlich wäre der samstag lieber.
sagt bitte bescheid dann schreibe ich die 
tour aus , wenns kein anderer macht.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## skippy31 (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich konnte bei der letzten Touren nicht mitfahren, da ich arbeiten musste.
Habe aber nächstes WE frei. 
So wäre ich wieder dabei. 

Schönen Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## hummock (14. Dezember 2006)

@All

guckst Du hier:

http://www.rvgermania05ronshausen.de/ausschreibung.htm

muß Du fahren, bist Du fit 

MfG
Der Marathonmann


----------



## superalu (14. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Friedhelm und Mitfahrer,
laut Wettervorhersage soll es Samstag regnen . Sonntag ist angeblich mit besserem Wetter zu rechnen .  Ich würde daher lieber Sonntag morgen fahren. Habe heute übrigens Bekanntschaft mit einem Hagebuttenast gemacht, der allerliebst über den Trail hing. Man hatte der lange Dornen  .
Grüße an alle, Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Dezember 2006)

hi walter , hi uli , hi alle anderen.
habe die tour dann letztendlich für
sonntag früh eingetragen in der hoffnung
das der wetterfrosch recht hat. 
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Walter
hast ja ein schönes Benutzerbild
gefunden


----------



## Freddy41 (15. Dezember 2006)

@ alle
vielleicht kommt am sonntag ja noch ein früherer
mitfahrer von mir mit.
was ist mit dem rest aus dem forum.
keine lust die letzten warmen tage in diesem
jahr für ausgedehnte touren zu nutzen 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (15. Dezember 2006)

hummock schrieb:


> @All
> 
> guckst Du hier:
> 
> ...



hi uli 
habe geguckt.
hört sich ja ok an , aber wo liegt ronshausen.
und was ist mit dem 24 Stundenrennen ????
wäre schön wenn wir eine mannschaft zusammen
bekommen würden .
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (16. Dezember 2006)

@friedhelm

fahre nicht mit, da 
1. der Brustkorb immer noch etwas schmerzt
2. habe ich eine neue Kette montiert, die sich überhaupt nicht mit der alten Kassette verträgt. Muß erstmal jetzt auch noch eine neue Kassette kaufen

Viel Spaß morgen
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Dezember 2006)

@ frank 
schade das du nicht mitfahren kannst.
aber hoffe das es dir bald besser geht.
das mit der kette und kasette habe ich 
schon hinter mir,und das war echt nötig 
bis zum nächsten mal friedhelm


----------



## superalu (16. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Friedhelm,
mein Freund Johannes fährt auch morgen mit. Mein Bild habe ich aus dem Treppenabfahrt-Foto von Daniel ausgeschnitten.
Grüße an alle
Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Dezember 2006)

hallo walter,
das mit dem foto habe ich schon gesehen das es die treppenabfahrt
ist,ist aber trotzdem ein super foto fürs LMB .
schön das johannes auch mitfährt,
hoffe nur das es nicht so regnet wie heute.
dann also bis morgen
gruß friedhelm.


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Dezember 2006)

tourdaten von heute.
die tour begann pünktlich um 10.00 uhr an der grillhütte in königsdorf.
zum start trafen sich dann walter,neuankömmling rolf ( protoss) und friedhelm.
wir fuhren dann richtung quarzwerke um wieder einige höhenmeter zu
sammeln,anschließend ging es rüber nach bottenbroich ,wo wir dann einen
fahrerwechsel vollzogen  ,(rolf mußte sich leider verabschieden und uli 
gesellte sich dann zu uns),anschließend haben wir dann die letzten höhenmeter 
auf der ichendorfer höhe gesammelt. 
alles in allem sind wir dann auch auf 45 km bei 675 höhenmeter
bei sehr schwierigen bodenverhältnissen gekommen. 
dank an alle mitfahrer für die tour 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Dezember 2006)

@ alle 
uli / walter / und meine wenigkeit
suchen noch einen fahrer für das 24 Stundenrennen im viererteam
am nürburgring.
wäre schön wenn sich einer von euch melden würde
um diese sehr schöne und anspruchsvolle tour
mit uns zusammen mitfahren würde
interressenten könne sich ja hier im forum
bei uns melden.die kosten werden ca.70 betragen .
gruß friedhelm


----------



## hummock (17. Dezember 2006)

HalloFriedhelm,

bin trocken und sauber nach hause gekommen.
Konnte mein Bike sofort ins warme Wohnzimmer stellen,
bißchen trocken tupfen,Kette oelen,Kopfkissen unter 
den Lenker,fertig 

Danke für den super Service
bis zum nächsten Ausritt

MfG
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (18. Dezember 2006)

hi uli
freut mich das du trocken und zufrieden
nach hause gekommen bist. 
aber das du dein letztes kopfkissen
deinem MTB gegeben hast ist schon
bedenklich 
ich hätte es wohl selber behalten und mich darin wohlgefühlt 
habe dann mein MTB heute wieder zum schrauber gebracht,
und es kann wirklich sein das es nur zuviel FETT im freilauf war,
das dieses problem bei mir hervorgerufen hat.
bitte gib mir mal deine daten für das 24 stundenrennen durch
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (18. Dezember 2006)

@ walter
wünsche dir und deiner familie einen erholsamen
winterurlaub mit viel schnee fürs snowboarden. 
außerdem schöne feiertage und einen guten
rutsch ins neue jahr. 
bis nächstes jahr dann
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Dezember 2006)

@ alle mitfahrer des 24 Stundenrennens.
wie sollen wir unser team nennen??
bin für alle vorschläge dankbar 
wie wärs denn mit den (die glorreichen vier)???


----------



## hummock (19. Dezember 2006)

Teamname:


*Wenn der Postmann zweimal klingelt*


----------



## Protoss (20. Dezember 2006)

erftbiker


----------



## Freddy41 (22. Dezember 2006)

@ alle 
Wünsche allen Bikern ein fohes Weihnachtsfest und
eine guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (23. Dezember 2006)

auch von mir ein frohes, besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und guten Rutsch. 

Wir sind über die Tage an der Nordsee.

Bis zur nächsten Tour
Frank


----------



## hummock (23. Dezember 2006)

Frohes Fest 
und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 

MfG

Uli


----------



## skippy31 (23. Dezember 2006)

Auch ich wünsche allen ein wunderschönes Weihnachtsfest
und alles Gute für das neue Jahr.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (23. Dezember 2006)

hi uli
war eine schöne tour heute. vor allem die neuen abfahrten 
hatten es in sich . alles in allem sind es dann auch 43,27km
bei 570 höhenmeter geworden.
hoffe das ich nächste woche einen termin für eine tour frei bekomme.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Dezember 2006)

hi leute
je nach wetter fahre ich morgen vielleicht eine kleine runde mit 
meinem sohn durch die glessener höhen,wenn einer lust hat bitte
melden. die tour wird zwischen 10.00 und 11.00 bei mir zu hause
losgehen.dauer je nach belieben,aber längstens 3std.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Dezember 2006)

kleiner tourbericht.
die heutige tour bestritten uli / mein sohn thomas / und ich. 
es ging über die ichendorfer und glessener höhen mit vielen neuen
abfahrten die zum teil sehr schwierig zu fahren,aber auch sehr interessant
waren .zusammen waren es dann 39,25km bei 540 höhenmeter.
bis zur nächsten tour friedhelm.


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Dezember 2006)

hallo leute.
wollte morgen eine tour durch die glessener höhen fahren,da es 
laut wetterbericht der letzte regenfreie tag in diesem jahr werden
soll .wer lust hat bitte melden , dann trage ich eine tour so gegen
10.30 Uhr oder 11.00 Uhr ein. dauern wird die tour je nach lust und
laune 2,5-3,5 Std oder vielleicht auch länger. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## skippy31 (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Friedhelm,
findet die Tour denn heute statt?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Dezember 2006)

hallo Daniel
Tour findet statt,habe sie gerade im LMB eingetragen.
Mußt dich dann nur noch als Mitfahrer eintragen.
wenn sich keiner einträgt,kann es sein das ich die route anders fahre,ohne den treffpunkt
anzufahren.
gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skippy31 (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Friedhelm, 

sag mir bitte dann wo Du starten willst!!


----------



## skippy31 (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Friedhelm,

ich war um 11:07 !!!  am Parkplatz, musste noch tanken, sonst wäre ich nicht angekommen. 7 min hättest Du noch warten können. Hatte auch keine Nr. sonst hätte ich noch angerufen.

Wollte aber nicht allein fahren, hätte den Weg eh nicht gefunden. 
Bin dann Nachmittag mit meiner Freundin gefahren, von Pulheim aus.
Sind dann einige unserer Ab-und Auffahrten gefahren
Sind dann auf 37 km gekommen. Wetter hat ja gut mitgespielt.

Wünsche Euch noch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Gruss Daniel


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Dezember 2006)

hallo Daniel.
mein sohn und ich haben bis 11.05 gewartet und sind dann bei allerschönstem Winterwetter losgefahren .
schade aber ich hatte ja auch extra meine handynummer für solche fälle angegeben. und da wir auch nicht wußten ob überhaupt jemand mitfährt(hatte sich keiner im lmb eingetragen und deine letzte nachricht habe ich leider nicht mehr lesen können,da ich auch um 10.30 losfahren mußte um pünktlich am treffpunkt zu sein),sind wir dann halt losgefahren.
wünsche allen hier im forum und allen anderen bikern einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr.hoffe das nächste jahr wird wieder so ein schönes jahr wie dieses. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Dezember 2006)

habe vor morgen früh eine kleine tour über die glessener und ichendorfer höhe
zu fahren, um den silvesterschmaus ein wenig zu verbrennen,wer lust hat bitte 
melden,fahre so ca.10.30 bei mir zu hause los,könnte dann ab 11.00 in 
königsdorf an der grillhütte sein,wenn sich keiner meldet werde ich die 
grillhütte nicht anfahren.bei anhaltendem regen fällt die tour aus.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Januar 2007)

wünsche allen ein frohes neues jahr 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Protoss (1. Januar 2007)

ich wünsche allen ein gesundes neues jahr 2007. viele spass und viele kilometer mit dem bike.

protoss


----------



## hummock (1. Januar 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> wünsche allen ein frohes neues jahr
> gruß friedhelm



@all

*Dito* 

MfG
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Januar 2007)

habe die heutige tour wohl oder übel alleine bestritten. 
muß sagen das ich bei dieser tour die glessener höhe mal von ihrer
anderen seite kennengelernt habe,also mit allem was bei so einem
wetter aufkommen kann ( schlamm,umgefallene bäume und äste,
hagelschauer und allem was es noch so gibt bei so einem sauwetter ,)
alles in allem waren es dann auch 43,14 km bei immerhin noch 488 höhenmetern .
trotzdem hat auch diese tour wie immer spass gemacht. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## skippy31 (1. Januar 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
wünsche Euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr,
mit vielen Kilometern auf dem Sattel 

@Friedhelm,
sorry hab nicht gesehen das deine Nr. hier eingetragen war,hätte ja sonst noch angerufen, schade das wir uns so knapp verpasst haben.

MfG
Daniel


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Januar 2007)

werde für samstag noch einmal eine tour auf der glessener Höhe
eintragen,hoffe das ich dieses mal den ein oder anderen mitfahrer
finden werde.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (4. Januar 2007)

Hey Nachbarsbiker,

vielleicht komme ich am SA vorbei und schaue mir die GH mal wieder an 

Ist die GH bei dem Regen nicht schon etwas weggespült worden ?


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Januar 2007)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hey Nachbarsbiker,
> 
> vielleicht komme ich am SA vorbei und schaue mir die GH mal wieder an
> 
> Ist die GH bei dem Regen nicht schon etwas weggespült worden ?



hi jokomen
also die glessener höhe ist noch nicht komplett weggespült worden.
ein wunder bei dem dauerregen der letzten tage (wäre auch schade drum )
kannst dich ja am samstag dann selber davon überzeugen was noch alles 
übriggeblieben ist.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (5. Januar 2007)

@ Uli 
wie siehts aus uli????
hast du dein passwort vergessen oder warum trägst du dich nicht als
mitfahrer ein?????? 
wie du gesehen hast , haben sich schon zwei mitfahrer gemeldet 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## skippy31 (5. Januar 2007)

@ Friedhelm

Habe erst jetzt gesehen das die Tour morgen erst um 13 Uhr ausgeschrieben ist! Hab in den Nachrichten gehört das es morgens aber vom Wetter besser sein soll. 
Besteht die Möglichkeit die Tour was vorzuverlegen?
Frage auch, weil ich später noch auf einer Hochzeit eingeladen bin.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## hummock (5. Januar 2007)

Ruhig Brauner,
ich bin doch da 

MfG
Uli


----------



## hummock (5. Januar 2007)

skippy31 schrieb:


> @ Friedhelm
> 
> Habe erst jetzt gesehen das die Tour morgen erst um 13 Uhr ausgeschrieben ist! Hab in den Nachrichten gehört das es morgens aber vom Wetter besser sein soll.
> Besteht die Möglichkeit die Tour was vorzuverlegen?
> ...



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Freddy41 (5. Januar 2007)

skippy31 schrieb:


> @ Friedhelm
> 
> Habe erst jetzt gesehen das die Tour morgen erst um 13 Uhr ausgeschrieben ist! Hab in den Nachrichten gehört das es morgens aber vom Wetter besser sein soll.
> Besteht die Möglichkeit die Tour was vorzuverlegen?
> ...



hi daniel
geht leider nicht ,da ich samstags immer die einkäufe für die ganze
woche erledigen muß,da meine frau keinen führerschein besitzt.
aber ich kann die tour so planen das wir ein teilstück von ca.2Std.
fahren und dann wieder am treffpunkt vorbeikommen.
dann dürfte es für dich kein problem geben den ersten teil mitzufahren,
anschließend fährt der rest der truppe einfach weiter.
aber die tour ist erst ab 13.30 ausgeschrieben.hoffe du kannst trotzdem den ersten teil der
tour mitfahren.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Januar 2007)

hier eine kleine zusammenfassung der heutigen tour
mitfahrer waren:
skippy31
hummock
jokomen
uplooser
carboni2
protoss
und meine wenigkeit
da sich alle pünktlich am treffpunkt einfanden , begannen wir die tour
richtung quarzwerke in frechen wo wir im wechsel die sehr anspruchsvollen
anstiege und abfahrten fast alle bewältigten (wetterbedingt war es heute 
sehr schwierig,da es an manchen stellen große probleme mit dem grip gab). 
auf der rückfahrt der quarzwerke durften wir dann auch noch einen kursus
im reparieren einer kette nehmen,da jokomen dieselbige mit seiner enormen 
kraft sprengte.(dank an jokomen für diesen kostenlosen service)
wieder zurück am treffpunkt verabschiedete sich dann skippy,da er noch andere verpflichtungen hatte. 
der rest begab sich dann trotz anhaltendem regen zur zweiten phase der tour
,die uns rüber zur ichendorfer höhe führte,wo die schlammschlacht dann erst
richtig begann .auch dort nahmen wir dann einige abfahrten mit bevor es zur glessener höhe ging.bei der treppenabfahrt war auch schon jede menge mut aufzubringen um diese zu bewältigen.nach einigen abfahrten und trails ging es dann im schon halbdunkel wieder zum treffpunkt.
ein besonderer dank an alle mitfahrer , die bei diesem sauwetter trotzdem
die tour mitgefahren sind. 
tourdaten folgen noch,da ich diese nicht habe(habe leider bei km12 meinen magneten verloren so
das meine daten nicht vorhanden sind)und diese von anderer stelle eingetragen werden.
ps: hoffe es hat euch trotz des wetters etwas spass bereitet.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## jokomen (6. Januar 2007)

Hey,

trotz des suboptimalen Wetters und der Bodenbeschaffenheit hat mir diese Tour mir Euch viel Spaß bereitet.  Bei schönerem Wetter würde das bestimmt noch mehr Fun bereiten. Genau bei km 15 habe ich, wie verabredet, einen kleinen kostenlosen Kettenniet - Workshop abgehalten  

Ingesamt sind 40 km und 650 HM zusammen gekommen:



 



So, nach den ingesamt 94 km bei mir werde ich jetzt ersteinmal auf einer Geburtstagfeier das gesammte Essen auffuttern.... Ich habe es mir verdient ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (6. Januar 2007)

Achtung!!!!

Glessener Höhe ist jetzt eine Ebene oder wo soll sonst der ganze
Dreck herkommen denn ich aus meinen Sachen gewaschen habe?
Glaube auch das der Kanal in unserer Strasse  verstopft ist 

Hoffentlich hat mich keiner gesehen 

Trotz allem war es eine schöne Tour mit mutigen Mitfahrer
die sich durch nichts abschrecken lassen 

Hoffe auf ein Wiedersehen, falls es nochmal trocken wird 

Danke auch an den Guide,der keine Pfütze ausgelassen hat 

MfG
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Januar 2007)

@ uli 
und wie war die tour heute im schönsten sonnenschein 
also , ich habe heute mein armes MTB gesäubert und mußte
mit schrecken feststellen das ich gestern quasi ohne bremse
gefahren bin(deshalb auch diese geschwindigkeit bei der treppenabfahrt)
da ich absolut keinen belag mehr auf den hinteren bremsbelägen hatte.
deshalb auch dieses knirchende geräusch(hatte schon gedacht es wäre der
schlamm hätte mich aber gewundert bei 15 grad im schatten und sonnenschein ).mußte dann also heute die beläge vorne und hinten erneuern.was bei dem superwetter aber echt spass machte 
somit bin ich dann für die nächste tour wieder voll ausgerüstet.
was unseren 24 stundenmarathon betrifft,werden wir wohl schon
zwei mannschaften bringen können wenn das so weitergeht,
das wäre natürlich echt super
wie ich gesehen habe hast du dich schon bei dem marathon im april angemeldet,was bedeutet denn bei denen start ist nicht gleich ziel. 
wie weit ist es denn vom startpunkt zum ziel????
werde mich wohl in den nächsten tagen dann auch da anmelden. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## hummock (7. Januar 2007)

@Friedhelm,

war ein geiler Tag heute.Die neuen Schuhe sind eingeweiht und das
richtig.Hatte Onkel Sonntag zwar gebeten nur tockene Strasse zu
fahren aber das Gegenteil ist eingetreten:Matsch,Wasser und 
Steigungen 
Waren 5std unterwegs und sind 56km gefahren.Wenn man das durchdrehende
Hinterrad mitrechnet,dann waren es ca.65km 
Die Sachen,die ich gestern mühevoll gewaschen habe,sind schon wieder
in der Waschmaschine.Schuhe kann ich auch nicht mehr umtauschen 
Wir hatten aber richtig Spaß im Mud  

MfG
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Januar 2007)

@ uli
hast du schon gesehen wie schnell es geht ,mit der
mannschaft fürs 24 stundenrennen. 
bin überwältigt,müssen jetzt doch glatt noch ein zweites 
team zusammenstellen. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## carboni2 (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm,

war wirklich eine tolle Tour - der Regen hat nicht wirklich gestört. Ich habe zwei Plastiktüten gefüllt mit Matsch und ein paar Bikeklamotten an meiner Frau vorbei zur Waschmaschine geschmuggelt. Die Folgen waren wieder einsatzfähiges Material und 30 Minuten entsanden der Maschine.

Ich bin sicherlich bald wieder dabei.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Januar 2007)

hallo christoph
freut mich das es dir trotz des dauerregens gefallen hat.
die nächste tour wird dann hoffentlich bei trockenem wetter stattfinden
was natürlich den vorteil hat das ich alle abfahrten einbeziehen kann. 
wie sieht es bei dir mit dem 24 stundenrennen am nürburgring aus?????
keine lust??
du wärst sicher eine bereicherung für unser team. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superalu (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo, bin wieder zurück und wünsche allen ein warmes und trockenes Radjahr 2007. Ihr seid ja in meiner Abwesenheit ganz schön aktiv gewesen. Haben wir 4 Fahrer für den das 24h-Rennen zusammen Friedhelm? Übrigens unter www.radteampulheim.de findet ihr eine Ausschreibung für ein cross/mtb-Rennen am 10. Februar. Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Januar 2007)

hallo walter.
hoffe du hattest einen erholsamen urlaub. 
wir haben jetzt schon das viererteam zusammen. 
bei den anfragen zurzeit,versuche ich vielleicht
sogar noch ein zweites team zusammenzustellen.
was uns jetzt aber noch fehlt ist ein teamleiter
der aber nicht am rennen teilnehmen darf(also 
nur ein mädchen für alles.)wie siehts aus;
kennst du vielleicht jemanden der es machen würde??
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Januar 2007)

hallo leute
habe für samstag mal eine tour ausgeschrieben in der hoffnung
das es nicht wieder eine schlamm und regenschlacht wird 
vielleicht finde ich ja sogar bei kilometer 12,5 meinen magneten 
vom Fahrradtacho wieder den ich ja leider samstag verloren habe 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## carboni2 (10. Januar 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> hallo christoph
> freut mich das es dir trotz des dauerregens gefallen hat.
> die nächste tour wird dann hoffentlich bei trockenem wetter stattfinden
> was natürlich den vorteil hat das ich alle abfahrten einbeziehen kann.
> ...


Hallo Friedhelm,

danke für die Lorbeeren. Leider bin ich nicht in der Form vom Alpencross 2005. Ich hätte schon große Lust auf die 24h - die Homepage habe ich mir auch gerade angeschaut - aber die Arbeit läßt z.Zt. maximal ein Formhalten zu. Den Termin habe ich mir eingetragen. 

Übrigens: Meine Bremsbeläge (hinten) müssen jetzt auch bei euch im Wald verteilt rumliegen!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## kitesun (11. Januar 2007)

@friedhelm

aufgrund Urlaub, Erkältung und Wetter bin ich jetzt schon 3 Wochen nicht aufm Rad gewesen. Mal schauen, ob ich kurzfristig am Samstag für ne Teilstrecke mitkommen. Will euch ja nicht aufhalten.

Bis dahin muß ich aber erstmal wieder meine Hinterradnabe zusammenbauen. Habe ich gestern komplett zerlegt. 

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. Januar 2007)

kitesun schrieb:


> @friedhelm
> 
> aufgrund Urlaub, Erkältung und Wetter bin ich jetzt schon 3 Wochen nicht aufm Rad gewesen. Mal schauen, ob ich kurzfristig am Samstag für ne Teilstrecke mitkommen. Will euch ja nicht aufhalten.
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank,

Wenn Du ein Teilstück mitfährst wären wir vieleicht schon 2 die jemanden nicht aufhalten möchten,aber irgendwer muß nun mal die rote Laterne spielen 
Bei nicht allzu schlechtem Wetter könnte ich mir das gut vorstellen.

Schönen Gruß 

Bernhard II


----------



## kitesun (11. Januar 2007)

@bernhard

was ich hier so mitbekomme, was du fährst, mußt du doch zwischenzeitlich so fit sein wie kein Zweiter

So long
Frank


----------



## bernhardwalter (12. Januar 2007)

kitesun schrieb:


> @bernhard
> 
> was ich hier so mitbekomme, was du fährst, mußt du doch zwischenzeitlich so fit sein wie kein Zweiter
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank,

jaja ich habe schon etwas an Kondition zulegen können aber ne Tour ganz alleine mit Freddy und Uli bei deren Tempo keine wirkliche Chance,desshalb auch der Hinweis " Rote Laterne " ( mir fehlt eben dass nötige Lungenvolumen  ), aber es wird immer irgendwo gewartet denn jeder braucht ja auch ein Rücklicht   .
Vieleicht klappt es ja bei Dir auch am Samstag,ich werde mich wohl kurzfristig entscheiden ( habe nicht wirklich Bock auch im Regen anzureisen ).

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## skippy31 (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm
hab gesehen das du wieder eine Tour ausgeschrieben hast!
Und zwar um 13:30 (musst du einkaufen gehen ??)  

Ich bekomme aber morgen früh bescheid, ob ich arbeiten muss.
Ich trage mich dann morgen früh ein, falls ich frei hab.

Schönen Gruß 

Daniel


----------



## superalu (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm, habe mich gerade für morgen eingetragen. Bitte sorge für trockenes Wetter  ! Grüße, Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo walter 
habe für morgen schönsten sonnenschein bei 13 grad beordert , hoffe 
das der wettergott gnädig zu mir ist 
@ daniel.
ja ich ärmster muß wieder die wocheneinkäufe erledigen 
hoffe aber das du noch ärmerer nicht arbeiten mußt,
damit ich dich am samstag wieder über die unzähligen anstiege
jagen kann. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Januar 2007)

hallo walter
scheint so als wären wir heute alleine unterwegs.
können uns dann wärend der fahrt ja mal übers
24 stundenrennen unterhalten
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Januar 2007)

kleiner tourbericht von heute
Mitfahrer:
Kitesun ( trotz massiver erkältung )
Protoss
Superalu
Freddy41

pünktlich um 13.30 Uhr fuhren wir an der grillhütte in glessen bei schönstem
winterwetter los richtung dansweiler ,wo frank uns die trails zeigte,da ich mich in diesem gebiet nicht so gut auskenne .anschließend nahmen wir dann in der glessener höhe wieder einige abfahrten und steigungen mit.
alles in allem waren es dann auch 38,34km bei 451 höhenmetern.
dank an alle mitfahrer.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Januar 2007)

@ Walter
also habe alles von dir bekommen 
müssen uns nur über einen teamnamen einigen wenn der rest sich bei mir
gemeldet hat.hoffe es dauert nicht zu lange und alle bleiben an bord 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Januar 2007)

@ alle
irgendeiner lust heute ab königsdorf oder dansweiler eine kleine
runde zu drehen??????????(so ab 14.00 oder 14.30)
und weiß jemand wie es auf der glessener höhe baummäßig aussieht.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Januar 2007)

also ich fahre dann heute so gegen 14.15 ab Grillhütte Königsdorf
eine explorer tour durch die glessener höhe.
wer will kann dann ja um 14.15 am treffpunkt sein
treffpunkt hier:





gruß friedhelm


----------



## pd1 (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo Freddy ,

Schade  bin gerade wieder zurück , war jetzt 3 stunden auf der Straße ....
Ich hoffe trotzdem das du spaß hast und das die GH befahrbar ist  !


Gruß Patrick


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo Patrick
Die Tour war schon sehr extrem.Die Singletrails auf der GH kann man
überhaupt nicht mehr fahren und die restlichen wege waren auch noch
sehr betroffen vom sturm.alles in allem sah es aus als sei eine bombe eingeschlagen,habe die befürchtung das es auch noch wochen dauern wird
bis das alles weggeräumt ist.
wie sieht es bei dir mit einem vorschlag für einen teamnamen fürs 24 stundenrennen aus.anmelden kann ich uns erst wenn alle bezahlt haben und wir uns auf einen namen geeinigt haben.
bis dahin friedhelm


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. Januar 2007)

ach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uplooser (20. Januar 2007)

Ja!!


----------



## kitesun (21. Januar 2007)

war gerade auch am Quarzsandwerk unterwegs. Nicht nur, daß ich fast vom Rad gefegt wurde, es herrscht das absolute Chaos. Überall Absperrungen. Unsere geliebten Trails kann man wohl für Wochen vergessen. 

Frank


----------



## skippy31 (21. Januar 2007)

Ich habe am Samstag zu spät hier reingeschaut, sonst wäre ich gerne mitgefahren!
Aber sowie es sich angehört hat, wurde eher mehr geschoben...
Hört sich gar nicht so gut an, was uns der kiryll hier so angerichtet hat,
bleibt nur noch ein übrig: treffen und aufräumen,dass wäre mein Vorschlag,
damit wir schnell wieder zum fahren kommen.

allen noch ein schönes WE 

gruß
Daniel


----------



## kitesun (21. Januar 2007)

@skippy

teilweise kann man selber aufräumen, aber das Problem sind die dicken Bäume, die in Reihe umgefallen sind und 2 Meter Tiefe Krater hinterlassen.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Januar 2007)

@ Daniel
also ich für meinen teil war heute mit der familie im königsdorfer wald
spazieren (welch ein zufall )bei dieser gelegenheit habe ich dann schon einmal den singletrail entlang der baumschule freigeräumt 
muß aber dabei erwähnen das dieser weg mit sicherheit auch wieder von einem unbekannten wesen extra versperrt wurde ( hoffe ich erwische dieses etwas mal auf frischer tat )
habe ansonsten noch ein paar äste auf den anderen wegen entfernt,aber wie gesagt es wird noch wochen dauern bis die wege wieder einigermaßen befahrbar sind.
bis dahin friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (21. Januar 2007)

@friedhelm

sehr löblich 

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Januar 2007)

Tippe bei den nicht natürlichen Blockaden mal auf den Jagdberechtigten. Habe in der Ville auch gerade eine Stelle, wo offensichtlich jemand meint, das Wegerecht einschränken zu müssen. Und mit Sicherheit nicht das Forstamt, die sind bei uns rabiater.

Also nicht nach MTB-Hassern, mutierten Nordic Walkern oder ähnlich suchen sondern nach dem dicken Vierradtruck, der im Wald herum steht.


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Januar 2007)

@ alle
samstag kann ich leider nicht fahren,da wir schon um 6.oo in köln sein müssen.
falls einer hier auf der glessener höhe fährt,hoffe ich doch das es danach einen
kurzen lagebericht über den zustand der wege gibt 
ansonsten viel spass bei der tour 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## bernhardwalter (24. Januar 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ alle
> samstag kann ich leider nicht fahren,da wir schon um 6.oo in köln sein müssen.
> falls einer hier auf der glessener höhe fährt,hoffe ich doch das es danach einen
> kurzen lagebericht über den zustand der wege gibt
> ...



Hallo @ all,

wenn jemand Lust hat kann man sich am Samstag so gegen 11.00 Uhr am bekannten Treffpunkt in Pulheim-Dansweiler am Wanderparkplatz Glessener Höhe treffen.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## skippy31 (24. Januar 2007)

Hallo Bernhard,
schreibst du denn noch eine Tour in "Fahrgemeinschaften" aus?

Ich werde gerne kommen, falls ich wieder Samstag frei bekomme!
Werde es aber auch erst Samstag morgen erfahren...
so, dass ich mich hier morgens noch mal melde.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## bernhardwalter (24. Januar 2007)

skippy31 schrieb:


> Hallo Bernhard,
> schreibst du denn noch eine Tour in "Fahrgemeinschaften" aus?
> 
> Ich werde gerne kommen, falls ich wieder Samstag frei bekomme!
> ...



Hallo Daniel,

kann ich gerne machen nur das guiding müßte jemand übernehmen der sich wirklich auskennt.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## kitesun (24. Januar 2007)

bin am Samstag dabei. Guiding kann ich also übernehmen.
Bernhard: bitte eintragen

Bis denne
Frank


----------



## kitesun (25. Januar 2007)

meinste mit Wanderparkplatz "meinen" Treffpunkt ?

Dann tu mal bitte besser das Bild dabei.

Bis Samstag
Frank


----------



## bernhardwalter (25. Januar 2007)

kitesun schrieb:


> meinste mit Wanderparkplatz "meinen" Treffpunkt ?
> 
> Dann tu mal bitte besser das Bild dabei.
> 
> ...



Genau den meinte ich wußte bis gerade noch nicht wie ich das machen sollte,ist mir aber halbwegs gelungen,danke für den Tip bis Samstag

Gruß Bernhard II


----------



## kitesun (27. Januar 2007)

@bernhard

muß leider absagen. Erst sollte ich heute abend arbeiten, aber das hat sich jetzt gerade auf heute mittag verschoben.

Ich hoffe, ihr kommt im Wald zurecht.

Bis demnächst
Frank


----------



## bernhardwalter (27. Januar 2007)

kitesun schrieb:


> @bernhard
> 
> muß leider absagen. Erst sollte ich heute abend arbeiten, aber das hat sich jetzt gerade auf heute mittag verschoben.
> 
> ...



@all

da sich leider alle wieder ausgetragen haben werde ich dann wohl eine Runde alleine fahren,schade.

Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (27. Januar 2007)

Hey, 

was ist den hier wieder los ? Alle im Winterschlaf ?  Keiner am SA in Glessen gefahren.... Unglaublich ! Selbst Bernhard ist in Königswinter rumgedüst


----------



## pd1 (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo ,

habe mich später  doch noch auf den weg gemacht die GH mit meinem Singelspeeder zu befahren ..
Es war immer noch sehr wild !
Die Hauptwege so wie die meisten Singeltrails haben immer noch Baumbefall ,der Treppentrail war frei und fahrbar ....!!
Der Boden auf der GH war ein ding aus Frostfest und flüssig 
hatte aber trotzdem auf 50 Km sehr viel spaß !!
Mal schauen vieleicht morgen noch  mal eine runde aber dan mal mit andern Reifen  !!

Gruß Patrick


----------



## superalu (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
habe diese Woche auch ein paar Runden auf der GH gedreht. Einige single trails sind noch fahrbar. Der große Rest wird wohl noch für Monate unpassierbar sein. Wann fährst du morgen Patrick? Ich hätte vormittags die Möglichkeit mitzufahren.
Grüße Walter


----------



## pd1 (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo Walter ,

sorry,  aber das morgen bezog sich auf heute ..!
War aber dan doch nur auf der straße heute !!
Ja und morgen vormittag kann ich leider nicht aber ich denke wir
finden noch zeit um zusammen eine rude zufahren . 


Gruß Patrick


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Januar 2007)

Heute gabs eine spontane aufräumtour mit uli
haben die säge eingepackt und den singletrail auf der ichendorfer höhe wieder komplett fahrbar gemacht  , anschließend haben wir noch den großen und letzten baum des singletrails an der baumschule in königsdorf beseitigt,damit auch dieser trail wieder ohne absteigen und tragen gefahren werden kann.
dann ging es rüber zu den quarzwerken,die aufräumarbeiten dort sind aber um einiges schwieriger und nicht mit zwei mann zu bewältigen. 
vielleicht sollte man sich wirklich überlegen mal eine komplette aufräumtour
auszuschreiben bei der dann mit mehreren bikern die singletrails wieder fahrbar gemacht werden. 
dank an uli für die tatkräftige mithilfe der heutigen aufräumtour 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## hummock (28. Januar 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Heute gabs eine spontane aufräumtour mit uli
> haben die säge eingepackt und den singletrail auf der ichendorfer höhe wieder komplett fahrbar gemacht  , anschließend haben wir noch den großen und letzten baum des singletrails an der baumschule in königsdorf beseitigt,damit auch dieser trail wieder ohne absteigen und tragen gefahren werden kann.
> dann ging es rüber zu den quarzwerken,die aufräumarbeiten dort sind aber um einiges schwieriger und nicht mit zwei mann zu bewältigen.
> vielleicht sollte man sich wirklich überlegen mal eine komplette aufräumtour
> ...



Wenn doch alle so einen Tatendrang hätten dann wäre der Busch
rucki zucki wieder frei


----------



## kitesun (29. Januar 2007)

habt ihr eine Kettensäge, oder wie ? Sonst kommt man am Quarzsandwerk und insbesondere auf demTrail an der Raststätte nicht weiter.

Ansonsten bin ich gerne bei Aufräumarbeiten dabei. 

Und für euren Einsatz erstmal vielen Dank 

Frank


----------



## superalu (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
am Wochenende könnten wir ja gemeinsam eine Aufräumtour fahren. Es sieht übrigens auf der GH schon wieder ganz gut aus . Die größeren Wege sind weitgehend geräumt. Der Rest wird bestimmt in den nächsten Tagen freigemacht. Auch die kleineren Trails sind teilweise fahrbar. Andere Strecken (z.B. über die Holzbrücke und dann links) sind so mit dicken Stämmen bedeckt, dass hier wirklich nur die Kettensäge weiterhilft.

Grüße an alle, Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Januar 2007)

hi walter
wenn einer eine kettensäge besorgen kann bin ich auf jedenfall dabei.
hoffe es funktioniert und es kommen dann noch andere helfen.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (30. Januar 2007)

@ alle
habe für samstag die erste aufräumtour ausgeschrieben , in der
hoffnung das viele helfer kommen. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Januar 2007)

habe heute mit dem forstamt eine unterredung gehabt.
zwecks der anfrage ob man selbst hand anlegen darf und die
wege wieder fahrbar machen kann.
antwort lautete natürlich nein 
weil sie der meinung sind das radfahrer nur auf den hauptwegen
fahren dürfen,und es kam ihnen anscheinend doch sehr recht das 
so viele bäume diese wege versperren. 
ich finde wir sollten trotzdem selber die wege freiräumen  da vom 
forstamt auf diesem wege wohl nie etwas passieren wird. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Februar 2007)

@ alle 
ist schon seltsam das die resonanz der mitarbeit an diesem samstag so gering ausfällt, 
da doch alle diese wege nutzen möchten. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## skippy31 (1. Februar 2007)

also, ich kann dieses WE nicht hab am Sa. Hallenturnier,kann da leider nicht absagen, da wir schon zu wenige Spieler sind   
und So. muss ich leider arbeiten.

Wenn sich doch so wenige gemeldet haben, dann verschieb das doch, oder?? 
ich habe alle ungeraden Tage im Februar frei...

Gruß Daniel


----------



## kitesun (2. Februar 2007)

sollte morgen das Klassenzimmer unsers Sohnes mitrenovieren. Wurde gerade abgesagt 
Bin also morgen dabei
Frank


----------



## hummock (2. Februar 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ alle
> ist schon seltsam das die resonanz der mitarbeit an diesem samstag so gering ausfällt,



@Friedhelm,

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Angst schmutzige Finger zubekommen:kotz: 

Kettensäge ist aufgetankt und startklar 

MfG
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (2. Februar 2007)

@ uli
so schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht 
jetzt sind wir schon vier die aufräumen 
diese quote ist doch recht gut finde ich.
leider habe ich keine säge bekommen,aber ich werde dann 
die handsäge mitnehmen und die kleineren äste beseitigen,
hoffe nur das das wetter mitspielt,ansonsten wünsche ich uns 
allen viel erfolg und gutes räumen für morgen 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Februar 2007)

betrifft heutige tour
erst einmal dank an alle mitstreiter die da waren
uli / walter / frank  
also ich muß schon sagen das ich es als vollen erfolg ansah
das wir den singletrail an der raststätte in frechen so super
hinbekommen haben (vor allem dank der etwas leuteren säge von uli) 
man kann den trail jetzt wieder ohne abzusteigen in aller lust fahren.
danach haben wir noch ein wenig an den quarzwerken aufgeräumt damit man auch da wieder etwas mehr fahren kann.
nochmals dank an alle
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Februar 2007)

wer hat lust am samstag eine tour über die freigräumten singletrails zu fahren???
wenn sich einige melden werde ich für samstag eine tour ab 13.30 oder 14.00
uhr ab grillhütte königsdorf eintragen,wenn sich keiner meldet werde ich wohl alleine fahren ,ohne tourausschreibung .die tour sollte wenn aber etwas zügiger als sonst gefahren werden  muß ja irgendwann mal für den marathon trainieren 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## pd1 (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm ,

würde ja sehr gerne mit dir fahren  aber darf leider noch nicht  

Gruß Patrick

----------------------

www.sponser.de
www.endorfin-bikes.de


----------



## Uplooser (7. Februar 2007)

Will sehen,ob ich es schaffe. Als Dachdecker habe ich im moment durch Kyrill selber viel Arbeit.


----------



## superalu (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
habe neue Bremsbeläge montiert und könnte daher mitfahren . Hängt aber von der Wetterentwicklung ab.
Grüße Walter


----------



## kitesun (8. Februar 2007)

@friedhelm 

zügig fahren und ich ? Das passt nicht so recht, aber für eine Teilstrecke bin ich dabei

Frank


----------



## hummock (8. Februar 2007)

kitesun schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> werde Samstag auch mitfahren und Du kannst Dich bei mir im den
> Windschatten hängen
> ...


----------



## Freddy41 (8. Februar 2007)

Tour für samstag ist eingetragen.
jetzt muß nur noch das wetter mitspielen.
obwohl so eine fahrt im schnee bestimmt auch lustig ist 
wer mitfahren will muß sich nur noch eintragen.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Februar 2007)

@ uli
hi uli 
falls sich für samstag keiner mehr einträgt und ich früher vom einkaufen zurück bin , melde ich mich kurz bei dir , vielleicht können wir dann auch früher losfahren. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superalu (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo, hab mich gerade eingetragen. Falls ihr früher fahrt, könnt ihr mich über Telefon erreichen. Falls es stärker regnen sollte , werde ich wohl wieder abspringen. Grüße Walter


----------



## hummock (9. Februar 2007)

vielleicht können wir dann auch früher losfahren.

@Friedhelm,

muß morgen arbeiten,bin 13.30Uhr bei Dir

MfG
Uli


----------



## Uplooser (10. Februar 2007)

Ich weiß noch nicht,ob ich es schaffe, falls ihr früher losfahrt, sagt mir bitte Bescheid.
01743173360


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Februar 2007)

superalu schrieb:


> Hallo, hab mich gerade eingetragen. Falls ihr früher fahrt, könnt ihr mich über Telefon erreichen. Falls es stärker regnen sollte , werde ich wohl wieder abspringen. Grüße Walter



keine angst walter 
wenn es zu stark regnet wird die tour wohl oder übel abgesagt.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Februar 2007)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht,ob ich es schaffe, falls ihr früher losfahrt, sagt mir bitte Bescheid.
> 01743173360



da sich ja einige gemeldet haben bleibt es bei der startzeit
von 14.00


----------



## kitesun (10. Februar 2007)

wenn es weiterhin so bescheiden bleibt, bin ich raus.
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Februar 2007)

kleiner tourbericht von der heutigen tour
Mitfahrer waren
Hummock
Superalu
Uplooser
und der guide
die heutige tour fand unter erschwerten bedingungen statt (schlamm pur)
erst ging es rüber zu den freigerämten singletrails in frechen,einmal vor ort
umrundeten wir dann natürlich auch die quarzwerke ( mit allen anstiegen)
anschließend rüber zu glessener höhe wo wir zweimal richtung gipfelkreuz
fuhren um ein paar höhenmeter zu sammeln.kurz vor der dunkelheit kamen
wir dann wieder am treffpunkt an
dank an alle mitfahrer für die tour,die heute doch schon anstrengender
als sonst war. 
alles in allem waren es dann 51,85km bei 628höhenmeter. 
bis demnächst friedhelm


----------



## Uplooser (11. Februar 2007)

Feinsand für Sandkasten kostenlos in ausreichender Menge abzugeben!
nach der gestrigen Tour habe ich nun alles einigermaßen gereinigt, bzw für Waschmaschine vorgereinigt. 3,5 Stunden fahren, 3,5Stunden säubern.
Ansonsten hoffe ich, daß Hummock wieder schmerzfrei ist. Gute Besserung!
Und immer schön Salat essen.


----------



## hummock (11. Februar 2007)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Ansonsten hoffe ich, daß Hummock wieder schmerzfrei ist. Gute Besserung!
> Und immer schön Salat essen.



@An alle Sandkastenkinder,

Alles im grünen Bereich,Salat und Gesundheitlich 
Muß wohl am blanken Reifen gelegen haben
werde die Woche aber wieder aufrüsten denn nicht 
immer ist Geiz geil 

MfG
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (12. Februar 2007)

@ uli
freut mich das dir nicht zu viel passiert ist und es dir schon wieder besser
geht. dann steht der nächsten treppenabfahrt mit neuer bereifung ja wohl nichts mehr im wege 
bis zur nächsten tour friedhelm


----------



## hummock (12. Februar 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> dann steht der nächsten treppenabfahrt mit neuer bereifung ja wohl nichts mehr im wege



Alles easy 
War doch nur ne kleine Stunteinlage.
Könnten  ja für die nächste Tour noch ein paar Stufen
dran bauen 

MfG
Uli


----------



## superalu (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo Uli,
freut mich, dass du keinen bleibenden Schaden davonträgst .
Habe auch schon neue Reifen geordert. Werde den rasenden Ralph durch einen Norbert Nic ersetzen. Das geeiere am Samstag bei Schlamm und Sand hat mir gereicht. Denn wie schon gesagt, Geiz ist nicht immer geil .
Grüße an alle Walter


----------



## bernhardwalter (14. Februar 2007)

superalu schrieb:


> Das geeiere am Samstag bei Schlamm und Sand hat mir gereicht. Denn wie schon gesagt, Geiz ist nicht immer geil .
> Grüße an alle Walter




Hallo Walter,

lese gerade du möchtest dir wegen des hohen Schlammanteils einen Nobby Nic zulegen,meine erfahrung sieht so aus dass sich das Profil bei feinem Schamm sofort zusetzt und man nur noch auf der Stelle tritt bis man aus dem Sattel gleitet ist vieleicht auch Gewichtsabhängig ( bei mir 91.0 kg ).
Der fat Albert sollte da besser sein habe ich gehört.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## skippy31 (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
ist schon was für das nächste WE geplant??
Ich habe mal ausnahmsweise frei 
Meinen Fahrrad hab ich auch ein paar neue Parts gegönnt. Und wo wir ja beim Thema sind, hab ich meine Specialized Pro Reifen (die wie ein Panzer rollten) gegen BigBettys mit NoToubless ausgetauscht. Hoffe das ich jetzt ein wenig leichter vorankomme, und somit auch mithalten kann 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Februar 2007)

superalu schrieb:


> Hallo Uli,
> freut mich, dass du keinen bleibenden Schaden davonträgst .
> Habe auch schon neue Reifen geordert. Werde den rasenden Ralph durch einen Norbert Nic ersetzen. Das geeiere am Samstag bei Schlamm und Sand hat mir gereicht. Denn wie schon gesagt, Geiz ist nicht immer geil .
> Grüße an alle Walter



hallo walter
also ich habe bis jetzt den nobi nic gefahren und wieder durch den little albert
ersetzt.da ich mit dem little albert bis jetzt immer sehr gut zurecht kam,auch beim 24 stundenrennen bin ich damit sehr gut zurecht gekommen.bei der tour am samsatg hatte ich ihn dann auch aufgezogen und war doch sehr zufrieden damit. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (14. Februar 2007)

superalu schrieb:


> freut mich, dass du keinen bleibenden Schaden davonträgst .
> Werde den rasenden Ralph durch einen Norbert Nic ersetzen.



Hallo Walter,

das mit dem Schaden wird sich bei der nächsten Tour
rausstellen 

Zu Deinen Reifen,habe mir 2fette Alberts aufs Bike gezogen,
sollen besser sein als die Norberts laut Friedhelms Aussage 

Wir werden sehen 

MfG
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Februar 2007)

werde vielleicht für samstag ab 14.00 uhr eine tour einstellen,da laut 
wetterfrosch das wetter super sein soll.
werde das aber erst morgen entscheiden,also abwarten bis morgen.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## skippy31 (14. Februar 2007)




----------



## Freddy41 (15. Februar 2007)

@ alle
so habe also jetzt die versprochene samstagstour eingetragen. 
hoffe das sich bei wunderschönem sonnenschein und ca.18° 
einige eintragen werden. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (16. Februar 2007)

habe heute frei und werde gleich mal losfahren und zwar mit Säge. Habe letzte Woche noch einige versperrte Trails gesehen.

Morgen müsste auch klappen.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Februar 2007)

@ frank
hi frank,freut mich das du weiterhin für freie trails sorgst ,wünsche dir viel erfolg dabei.die freigeräumten trails in frechen machen wieder freude pur. 
wenn du samstag kannst brauchst du dich nur noch einzutragen.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## superalu (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm, leider kann ich am Nachmittag nicht . Werde morgen früh eine Runde drehen. Bin schon gespannt wie der Nobby sich bewährt. Grüße Walter


----------



## superalu (16. Februar 2007)

Uli der fette Albert hat bestimmt gut Grip, ist aber auch ganz schön schwer. Du weist ja, die Reifen müssen mit den Berg rauf . Grüße Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Februar 2007)

hi walter
schade das du nicht kannst,bin aber auf deinen bericht über den nobby nic
gespannt.mußt unbedingt erzählen wie du damit zurechtgekommen bist. 
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## hummock (17. Februar 2007)

superalu schrieb:


> Uli der fette Albert hat bestimmt gut Grip, ist aber auch ganz schön schwer. Du weist ja, die Reifen müssen mit den Berg rauf . Grüße Walter



*Mann oder Memme *

MfG
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (17. Februar 2007)

habe gestern gesägt, bis die Säge sich aufgelöst hat.

Werde heute mittag nochmals mit reparierter Säge losziehen, komme um 2 Uhr vorbei, und fahre kurz mit. Muß früh nach haus, da ich als Fahrer gebraucht werde.

Bis später 
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Februar 2007)

kitesun schrieb:


> habe gestern gesägt, bis die Säge sich aufgelöst hat.
> 
> Werde heute mittag nochmals mit reparierter Säge losziehen, komme um 2 Uhr vorbei, und fahre kurz mit. Muß früh nach haus, da ich als Fahrer gebraucht werde.
> 
> ...



dann warst du aber sehr intensiv bei der arbeit.
hoffe es sind einige schöne trails durch deine arbeit befahrbar geworden 
dank an deine intensive arbeit 
bis nachher dann friedhelm


----------



## hummock (17. Februar 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

war ja nach langer Durststrecke heute mal wieder ne schöne Tour,
kein knirschen und knacken in der Schaltung und mit dem Schlamm
hat es sich auch in Grenzen gehalten.
Hoffentlich bleibt es noch ein paar Tage trocken 

Ach, Walter,
der *fette Albert*beißt sich ganz schön in den Boden
und rollt fast alleine den Berg rauf und hat die 74km ohne Panne 
gut überstanden.
Ist halt ein Reifen für richtige Männer 

Bis zur Tour

MfG
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Februar 2007)

kurzer tourbericht von heute
Mitfahrer waren denn
Hummock (Uli)
Skippy31 (Daniel)
Kitesun (Frank)
Marco_Lev (Marco)
und der Guide Freddy41
die erste fahrerin hier bei uns (Harnas) war leider vom pech verfolgt und mußte kurzfristig absagen. 
schade vielleicht klappt es ja dann beim nächsten mal 
also wie schon uli erwähnte war es seit langem mal wieder eine tour unter
trockenen und schlammlosen bedingungen,was uns allen sichtlich willkommen war .es ging los vom treffpunkt rüber zu den Quarzwerken wo wir dann mal wieder reichlich steile rampen zu bewältigen hatten,nach der umrundung verabschiedeten sich dann erst frank und anschließend am parkplatz auch marco. der rest der truppe fuhr dann noch die runde in ichendorf und auf der glessener höhe.wo sich dann so langsam die kraft bei daniel verabschiedete. 
trotzdem respekt , er hat tapfer durchgehalten und ist bis zum schluß nicht
eingebrochen. 
alles in allem waren es dann auch bei 51,83km noch 567 höhenmeter.
und diese meter haben es bei uns richtig in sich.
gruß an alle mitfahrer friedhelm


----------



## superalu (17. Februar 2007)

Hallo , schade dass ich nicht mitfahren konnte . Bin heute morgen 40 km mit einem Freund gefahren. Zunächst über Königsdorf Richtung Quarzwerk. Dann wurde das Quarzwerk umrundet und abschließend noch einige Trails auf der Fischbachhöhe abgegrast. Leider habe ich mich ohne kompetente Führung mehrmals verfahren und stand immer wieder vor umgestürtzten Bäumen. Und jetzt zu den neuen Reifen. Zwischen dem RR und dem NN liegen Welten (mindestens zwei!). Der Grip und der Seitenhalt ist super. Besonders bei steilen Abfahrten macht sich das bemerkbar. Da er auch noch leicht ist, brauch man bergauf fast nicht zu treten .
Grüße an alle Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (18. Februar 2007)

hi walter
also hört sich ja nach echter begeisterung über den NN an,solltest du interresse an noch mehr begeisterung haben dann fahr einfach mal den little albert 
also ich finde er verhält sich noch ein wenig besser als der NN.
am samstag habe ich damit jede auffahrt geschafft,auch die steile an den quarzwerken.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (19. Februar 2007)

war heute nochmals auf der Glessener Höhe unterwegs, und was soll ich euch sagen, unser Freund war wieder aktiv 

Wir sollten es in nächster Zeit einfach liegen lassen und drüberspringen, es beruhigt sich hoffentlich bald wieder

Bis zur nächsten Tour
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Februar 2007)

@ Frank
gute idee , lassen wir es einfach mal liegen und fahren drüber
hoffe aber das ich dieses a.....loch mal erwische  
dann wünscht er sich er hätte niemals auch nur ein stückchen
holz über die wege gelegt.  
bis dahin friedhelm


----------



## superalu (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo, ich war gestern auch vormittags auf der GH unterwegs. Der Trail von der Grillhütte Richtung Königsdorf war mit zum Teil dicken Ästen und Baumstümpfen belegt (springen war da nicht mehr möglich) .
Rechts am Wiesenrand stehen zwei Hochstände. Vielleicht fühlt sich der Oberjäger gestört ?
Die größten Teile habe ich beiseite geräumt, da der Trail so nicht fahrbar war.
Grüße Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (20. Februar 2007)

Rechts am Wiesenrand stehen zwei Hochstände.

*ABSÄGEN* 

MfG
Uli


----------



## kitesun (20. Februar 2007)

@Walter

dann hast du vor mir aufgeräumt, ich war am Nachmittag unterwegs.

Frank


----------



## hummock (20. Februar 2007)

kitesun schrieb:


> ich war am Nachmittag unterwegs.



Ich war auch ab 14.30Uhr unterwegs.Bin überall super durchgekommen.
Danke an die 2Heinzelmännchen 

Mußte nur am Raststättentrail die Säge an meinem Taschenmesser rausholen
um die *Dicke Buche* mal zu kappen,ewig das absteigen in der Abfahrt.
Nun ja,daß ist jetzt vorbei,endlich wieder frei Fahrt 

MfG
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Februar 2007)

@ alle
hoffe das am samstag schönes wetter ist entgegen jedweder vorhersage 
bin aber der meinung das auch ruhig einmal einer von euch den guide macht 
bin dann auch am samstag ab 13.30 für jede schandtat zu haben 
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (22. Februar 2007)

@Friedhelm

kann das ganze Wochenende leider nicht, ausgebucht.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Februar 2007)

@ frank
ok.schade damit du bist dann schon der zweite,da walter auch die nächsten 14 tage nicht kann. hoffe aber das sich trotzdem einer findet der mal den guide macht. 
bis demnächst dann friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (23. Februar 2007)

@ alle 
da sich keiner gemeldet hat werde ich mit uli am samstag eine explorertour
in burscheid fahren,in der hoffnung das wir jede menge trails und vor allem 
nachher die autos finden werden. 
wird halt eine echte explorertour  
wer mitfahren möchte , fahren so ca. 14.00 ab burscheid ab
treffpunkt ist der parkplatz direkt an der abfahrt burscheid links.
bis dahin friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Februar 2007)

tour gestern in burscheid war wie erwartet ein echte explorertour 
aber trotz allem haben wir doch den ein oder anderen singletrail mit schönen abfahrten und noch mehr steigungen gefunden und vor allem haben wir die autos wieder gefunden 
alles in allem war es dann auch eine sehr schöne tour über 32,44km bei
immerhin 783 höhenmetern.
solche touren sollte mann des öffteren unternehmen 
bis dahin friedhelm


----------



## hummock (25. Februar 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> eine sehr schöne tour über 32,44km bei
> immerhin 783 höhenmetern.
> solche touren sollte mann des öffteren unternehmen



Hallo Friedhelm,

kannste mal sehen,wenn man die Katze hinter dem Ofen rauslockt 

MfG
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Februar 2007)

@ uli
so schön die tour auch war,
aber ich habe beim besten willen keine katze gesehen, 
auch keine die hinter einem ofen versteckt war 
bis zur nächsten tour
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (2. März 2007)

@ alle 
wie sieht es am samstag mit einer tour aus??????????????
hat keiner lust bei dem wetter  , oder lässt sich einer auf eine
match und regenschlacht ein .
gruß friedhelm


----------



## spökes (2. März 2007)

Hey, ich fahre auch gerne die Glessener Höhe rauf, komme aus Sülz...
Ihr müßt mir mal das Sandwerk zeigen!!
Bei Regen fahre ich nicht so gerne...Eigentlich wollte ich gestern was fahren...bis das Wetter schön wurde, habe ich die Garage aufgeräumt, danach dann doch lieber nen Bier genommen LÖL
Habe noch bis 15. Urlaub...
Fahre meist Touren, auch zum Fühlinger See, einmal rum und zurück, schön am Rhein vorbei, durch die Stadt, oder OttoSee, Gl. Höhe, Park hier etc...
Habe Marathon Plus ATB drauf...die Conti Explorer waren mir zu oft platt, ich hoffe das Profil reicht für eure Touren... 

Bis bald ma...


----------



## kitesun (2. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß noch nicht so recht, was am Wochenende bei dem Wetter wird. Fahre lieber spontan los, wenn es nicht regnet und evtl. mehr Straße. 

Lassen wir mal das Wetter morgen abwarten. Tendenziell soll es ja am Sonntag schöner sein.

Friedhelm: aber sonst wie immer 14 Uhr ?

Frank


----------



## spökes (2. März 2007)

Bin heute wieder Gl. Höhe gefahren...2. Tour dieses Jahr und 2. mal da rauf...wird schon besser, ich muß aber wieder einiges tun um halbwegs in Form zu kommen hehe...


----------



## Freddy41 (2. März 2007)

hallo zusammen 
also warten wir das wetter morgen einfach mal ab.
wenn es wieder erwarten schöner als gemeldet wird,fahre ich so ab 14.00
am bekannten treffpunkt (siehe skizze) ab.





bin morgen ab 10.00 uhr erreichbar unter 0172/7331157
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (3. März 2007)

keine Chance heute, ich fahre morgen früh

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (3. März 2007)

sieht heute wirklich sehr bescheiden aus 
vielleicht fahre ich dann auch morgen früh um 10.00 uhr.
aber das steht noch nicht so ganz fest.
wann fährst du denn morgen frank????
schreib einfach mal eine zeit aus und wo du abfährst,
vielleicht fahre ich dann mit 
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (3. März 2007)

Friedhelm,

bin um 10 Uhr an der Grillecke

Vielleicht bis morgen
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (3. März 2007)

ok frank
wenn das wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei 
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (4. März 2007)

so, Friedhelm und ich sind heute gefahren bei schönsten Wetter von oben und heftigsten Matsch von unten. So wie es aussieht sind schon wieder ein paar Bäume umgefallen. Uli, wir brauchen deine Kettensäge.

Die Tour ging irgendwie andersrum als sonst, hab mir unterwegs noch einen Krampf geholt und bin immer noch fix und fertig.

Bei mir waren es 45 Kilometer bei 510 Höhenmeter.

Bis demnächst
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (4. März 2007)

tja frank die tour sind wir andersrum gefahren und es war trotzdem wieder
eine schöne tour mit einigen höhen und tiefen .
alles in allem sind bei mir dann auch 43,68km bei immerhin 463höhenmetern
zusammengekommen, und das bei einem schnitt von 17,50. 
bis zur nächsten tour dann.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (8. März 2007)

@ alle
hat keiner lust am samstag so ab 14.00 uhr
eine tour hier in der gegend zu fahren.
wenn doch einer lust hat , dann bitte bescheid sagen.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (9. März 2007)

@friedhelm

wenn es nicht regnet fahre ich morgen früh mit der Säge los.

Gibt ja wieder so einige Ecken, wo man aktiv werden kann.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (9. März 2007)

@ Frank
viel spass morgen früh beim sägen und lass die säge diesesmal ganz 
ich kann ja leider morgens nicht mitfahren da ich immer wieder samstags
die einkäufe erledigen muß 
also viel erfolg bei deiner sägetour 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (10. März 2007)

so, die Trails von letzter Woche sind wieder frei, ausser natürlich die Abfahrt am Mast. 

Das Wetter ist ja wunderbar, aber die Wege sind super matschig. Warum musste das gestern auch noch regnen.

Viel Spaß trotzdem heute

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (10. März 2007)

@ Frank
danke im vorraus schon einmal für deine sägearbeiten. 
werde die route dann auch heute mit einpflegen.
hoffe doch das es nicht zu schlammig sein wird.
sieht so aus als würde ich die tour mit walter alleine fahren da sich noch kein anderer fahrer eingetragen hat. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## skippy31 (10. März 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm,
ich habe zwar heute frei, doch ich war die letzten Tage etwas erkältet, so dass ich mich heute mit meiner Freundin Richtung Glessen auf den Weg mache. Werden dort gemütlich! die Forstwege durchfahren.
Wünsche Euch zwei noch ne schöne Tour!
Daniel


----------



## Freddy41 (10. März 2007)

schade daniel aber vielleicht sehen wir uns dann ja im glessener wald.
wünsche dir und deiner freundin ebenfalls eine schöne tour bei hoffentlich
gleichbleibenden wetterbedingungen 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (10. März 2007)

kleiner Tourbericht von heute.
Mitfahrer:
Superalu (Walter)
und natürlich ich (Friedhelm)
die heutige Tour war eine echte Powertour  und führte uns durch den Frechener Wald anschließend über die Glessener Höhe und dann über die Ichendorfer Höhe.Auf der Rückfahrt kam uns dann ein Geisterfahrer Namens Uli entgegen 
Alles in allem waren es dann auch 56,75 km bei immerhin 630 Hm.
Dank an Walter für die zügige Tour bei bestem Sonnenschein an einem
herrlichen Samstag. 
gruß Friedhelm


----------



## superalu (11. März 2007)

Hallo,
das mit der powertour kann ich bestätigen . Habe das Gefühl meine Beine sind heute etwas dicker als vorher. Wenn das so weitergeht, brauche ich bestimmt bald neue Radhosen .
Grüße an alle, Walter


----------



## hummock (13. März 2007)

an die beiden Puckyradfahrer
( Walter&Friedhehm) 

Tourbericht von heute: Alle Auf und Abfahrten auf Fischbachhöhe,
                                Ichendorfer Höhe,Glessener Höhe rüber zum
                                Quarzwerk dann Bottenbroich übers 
                                Marienfeld wieder nach Hause!

Alles in allem ca.70km,Fahrzeit 3Std.18min Schnitt 21km/h 
Nicht traurig sein,
hab ja das ganze WE zum üben 

Wünsche viel Spaß

MfG
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (14. März 2007)

war heute auch unterwegs, extra früher freigemacht

Kurze Hose und super trockene Wege mit knisternden Unterholz. War das ein Genuß. So lange vermisst.

Also rauf aufs Rad, nächste Woche soll es wieder schön kalt werden.

Bis wahrscheinlich zum Wochenende ?

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (14. März 2007)

Hallo Frank 
Wochenende ist bei mir leider anderweitig verplant.
werde am samstag die tour in euskirchen mitfahren,
wird das erste treffen mit hammelhetzter werden. 
bin mal gespannt wie es werden wird.
wünsche dir fürs wochenende eine schöne tour hier bei uns
im glessener wald.
sollten demnächst mal wieder in burscheid fahren , aber unter deinem
guiding  , damit wir wieder mal ein paar schöne trails dabei haben. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## superalu (15. März 2007)

Hallo,
vielleicht fahre ich auch in Euskirchen mit. Das Wetter soll sich ja am Samstag noch einigermaßen halten (evtl. Niesel, 10°C). Werde das kurzfristig entscheiden. Wer soll denn da gehetzt werden ? D.h., wer ist denn hier der Hammel ?
Grüße Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (15. März 2007)

hallo walter
gehetzt werden soll natürlich keiner,aber der hammelhetzer und ich
wollten unbedingt mal eine tour zusammen fahren 
hoffe das du dich für samstag frei machen kannst,wird bestimmt
eine abwechslungsreiche tour werden.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## superalu (16. März 2007)

Hallo, 
habe mich gerade für die Eifeltour angemeldet.
Bis morgen früh, Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (16. März 2007)

Hallo Walter
freut mich das du mitfährst 
hoffe nur das die sonne uns wenigstens den samstag noch treu bleibt ,
oder es zumindest trocken bleibt.
dann bis morgen  
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (16. März 2007)

@ Uli
hose ist bestellt 
bis morgen früh dann
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (18. März 2007)

war gestern eine schöne und abwechslungsreiche tour mit 
grüner Frosch in Euskirchen.
waren dann auch 1416 HM bei 72,46km.
ist hier bei uns auch einer gefahren????
wenn ja,was und wieviel.
gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (18. März 2007)

@ Uli
Hi Uli 
hast du die mail von mir gestern bekommen??
sag bescheid ,wenn nicht sende ich sie nochmal und wenn
du fragen dazu hast beantworte ich diese natürlich.
@ Patrick
habe das gel gestern bei der tour mal probiert und muß sagen mein
magen und mein körper haben keine probleme damit 
also können wir es beim 24 Stundenrennen ruhig einsetzten 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (18. März 2007)

@friedhelm

das sind ja keine Tourlängen für mich, Respekt

Bin gestern nachmittag alleine im Wäldchen um Quarzwerke/Autobahn gefahren. War noch alles schön trocken hier. Habe Donnerstag wieder eine Abfahrt freigesägt. Jetzt fehlen mir noch 1 bis 2 Trails, die ich auch noch angehen werde.

Mir schwebt vor diese Runde (ca. 9 Kilometer) einmal 3x hintereinander zu fahren, da jeweils 300 Höhenmeter zusammenkommen. Da finde ich 900 Höhenmeter bei 27 Kilometer schon sehr respektabel für unsere Gegend.

Bis zur nächsten Tour
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (19. März 2007)

so wie es aussieht gibt es wohl diese woche kein schönes wetter mehr 
das bedeutet für mich dann wohl eine längere pause,da ich nächste woche 
am bein operiert werde und so wohl 3-4 wochen ausfallen werde 
hoffe dann das ich wenigstens kurz vor dem marathon in sundern noch
mal aufs rad komme sonst siehts schlecht mit dem ersten
marathon in meiner mtb-karriere aus.
@ Frank
falls es wieder erwarten am samstag schön werden sollte,fahre ich dann
ab 14.00 gerne mit dir, um die restlichen bäume zu beseitigen ( natürlich mit handsäge )  
bis dann gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (20. März 2007)

@friedhelm

Samstag hat Schwigermuttern Geburtstag. Kann nur vormittags fahren.
Für deine Operation wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg und schnelle Genesung, damit wir dich bald auf den Trails wiedersehen.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (20. März 2007)

@ Frank
schade das es am samstag dann wohl nicht klappt.
aber danke schon einmal für die vorzeitigen genesungwünsche,
(ich kann sie gebrauchen) 
bis demnächst dann Friedhelm


----------



## superalu (21. März 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm,
habe gerade gelesen, dass du wegen OP 3-4 Wochen nicht fahren kannst. Ich wünsche dir alles Gute und hoffe dass du vielleicht doch schon früher wieder auf dein geliebtes MTB steigen darfst.
LG Walter


----------



## Uplooser (21. März 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> so wie es aussieht gibt es wohl diese woche kein schönes wetter mehr
> das bedeutet für mich dann wohl eine längere pause,da ich nächste woche
> am bein operiert werde und so wohl 3-4 wochen ausfallen werde
> hoffe dann das ich wenigstens kurz vor dem marathon in sundern noch
> ...


Besser arm dran als Bein ab.
Alles Gute wünscht Dir Horst


----------



## skippy31 (21. März 2007)

@friedhelm,

Alles Gute auch aus der Pulheimer-Ecke!
Wer macht jetzt eigentlich den Guide am Samstag?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Freddy41 (23. März 2007)

Also wenn das Wetter einigermaßen trocken ist,
werde ich am Samstag um 14.00 an der Grillhütte sein. 
Wer Lust hat kann dann ja eine Runde mitfahren.
Wenn sich keiner meldet fahre ich die Grillhütte vielleicht nicht an.
Ich hoffe ja das der Regen aufhört da es vorerst
meine letzte Tour sein wird.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (24. März 2007)

Schade da hier wohl keiner fahren möchte,
melde ich mich jetzt bei der Tour in Euskirchen
mit Supasini an.
bis demnächst dann
gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (26. März 2007)

@ alle 
hat irgendeiner lust am mittwoch so ab 18.15 uhr
eine runde durch die glessener höhe mitzufahren.
bei dem schönen wetter möchte ich dann am mittwoch 
doch gerne noch einmal fahren.
wer lust hat bitte bis spätestens morgen abend bescheid sagen
damit ich mich darauf einrichten kann.
abfahrt wäre dann wie immer an der grillhütte.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (27. März 2007)

@friedhelm

fahre morgen auch, aber schon ein wenig früher, so um 2, 3 Uhr. Schade.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (27. März 2007)

@ Frank
tja Frank sieht wohl so aus als hätte ich mir den falschen beruf ausgesucht.
oder wie schafft ihr es immer so früh zu hause zu sein um bei
solch einem herrlichen wetter schon nachmittags eine ausgiebige
tour im hellen durch die wälder zu fahren. 
aber zum glück habe ich noch eine lampe die aus der dunkelheit
in der ich fahren muß,trotzdem noch eine helle tour macht 
wünsche dir für morgen eine schöne tour 
ich werde dann wohl alleine fahren müssen,da sich kein anderer in die dunkelheit
der glessener höhe verirren wird. 
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (28. März 2007)

Tour heute mußte ich doch nicht alleine fahren.da sich walter
noch bei mir gemeldet hatte und mitgefahren ist.
die tour ging diesesmal in verkehrter richtung durch den frechener wald,
was auch mal eine schöne anwechslung war 
anschließend rüber zum parkplatz nach dansweiler wo sich walter dann
von mir verabschiedete,da es langsam dunkel wurde und er ohne 
beleuchtung unterwegs war.ich bin dann auch richtung ichendorfer höhe gefahren und dann abwärts richtung heimat. 
alles in allem waren es dann bei super sonnenschein immerhin
36,09 km bei 533 höhenmeter.
dank an walter für die schöne gemeinsame tour 
bis demnächst friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (3. April 2007)

was ist denn hier im forum los??????????
fährt etwa keiner mehr auf der glessener höhe,oder warten alle auf mich 
mal im ernst , wenn hier einer fährt kann er auch ruhig einen kleinen
bericht reinsetzen.auch wenn ich noch nicht aufs rad kann,lesen kann
ich dann trotzdem was ich alles verpasst habe. 
denke aber das ich die woche nach ostern wieder fahren kann 
bis dahin friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (3. April 2007)

@friedhelm

ich fahre doch immer. Am Samstag rund um die Quarzwerke und gestern (ja, ich hatte frei) um 8 Uhr morgens (!) zur Glessener Höhe. War so schön leer und sonnig, da sind mir doch fast ein Rudel Rehe vors Rad gefahren. 

Was ist mir nicht gefällt ist die Rundfahrt am Abtsbusch. 4 schwere Bäume liegen auf dem Weg, fast kein durchkommen, und die Abfahrt am Sendemast ist auch nocht nicht frei. 

Muß gestehen, daß ich aktuell sehr gerne alleine fahre. Aber das wird auch wieder anders.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## Vollsortimenter (3. April 2007)

kitesun schrieb:


> und die Abfahrt am Sendemast ist auch nocht nicht frei.



Ja leider, da braucht man auch eine Kettensäge. Wir haben es schon mal mit einem Alternativtrail probiert, da ist aber überhaupt kein Durchkommen.  

Das war bisher echt die einzig brauchbare Abfahrt auf der GH. Alles andere macht wenig Laune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skippy31 (4. April 2007)

@all
ich bin vorgestern der Glessener höhe "fremdgefahren"
bin auf der Allrather- und Neurather höhe unterwegs gewesen.
Es waren bei ca. 30 km etwa 500 hm 
Ich kenn mich in Glessen noch nicht soo aus, würde mich allein bestimmt immer verfahren! und keine Abfahrt finden 

@ frank

Ich habe auch oft in der Woche frei(eigentlich jeden zweiten Tag  ) sag doch mal hier bescheid wenn du wieder fährst, so könnte ich mich Dir anschließen! 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Freddy41 (4. April 2007)

Vollsortimenter schrieb:


> Ja leider, da braucht man auch eine Kettensäge. Wir haben es schon mal mit einem Alternativtrail probiert, da ist aber überhaupt kein Durchkommen.
> 
> Das war bisher echt die einzig brauchbare Abfahrt auf der GH. Alles andere macht wenig Laune.



Das mit der einzig brauchbaren Abfahrt auf der Glessener-Höhe kann ich nicht
bestätigen.Es gibt noch bessere Abfahrten wie die am Sendemast.
Die anderen Abfahrten verlangen wenigstens ein wenig Radbeherrschung,am Sendemast brauchte mann es nur Rollen lassen.
Falls du die anderen Abfahrten vielleicht noch nicht kennst,solltest du dich uns
einfach mal anschließen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (4. April 2007)

@daniel

jetzt sag mir mal, wo das ist ? Namen habe ich schon mal gehört.

Am 13.4, den Freitag nach Ostern, habe ich noch frei.

@vollsortimenter

wenn du mal alle Trails und Abfahrten kennen lernen möchtest, kann ich mal über Ostern eine Tour einstellen.

@friedhelm

das sehe ich aber genau so auch

Frank


----------



## skippy31 (4. April 2007)

Hallo Frank,

schau mal hier, 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...6.603813&spn=0.024328,0.085144&t=h&iwloc=addr

bin da mit einem Freund gefahren, der sich dort gut auskennt!!
Ich hab ja jeden zweiten Tag frei, diesen Monat sind es die geraden Tage also heute! 13.4 muss ich leider arbeiten, vielleicht bekomme ich da doch noch frei, sag Dir dann rechtzeitig bescheid!
Gruß Daniel


----------



## kitesun (4. April 2007)

@daniel

alles klar, bei mir im Straßenatlas läuft das Gebiet unter Vollrather Höhe.

Frank


----------



## luegenmaul (4. April 2007)

kitesun schrieb:


> @daniel
> 
> alles klar, bei mir im Straßenatlas läuft das Gebiet unter Vollrather Höhe.
> 
> Frank



Servus,
es ist die Vollrather und Königshovener Höhe gewesen.
Kann euch gerne mal eine Runde führen, können ja über den Daniel einen Termin machen.Bin jetzt über Ostern aber in der Pfalz zum biken,danach gerne.
CU.


----------



## luegenmaul (4. April 2007)

skippy31 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> schau mal hier,
> 
> ...


Ich glaube am 13.4 kannst du nur frei bekommen, bei einer entsprechenden Gegenleistung


----------



## Vollsortimenter (5. April 2007)

kitesun schrieb:


> @vollsortimenter
> 
> wenn du mal alle Trails und Abfahrten kennen lernen möchtest, kann ich mal über Ostern eine Tour einstellen.



Die kenne ich alle, ich treib mich seit 1999 auf der GH und in der Gegend rum. Ich meinte, daß die Abfahrt am Sendemast die "einzig brauchbare Abfahrt" ist (oder besser gesagt: war). Alles andere ist halt ein wenig langweilig. Ansonsten ist es ja kein übles Revier, nur kenne ich da mittlerweile jeden Baum beim Vornamen. Genauso siehts ja mit meinem jetzigen Hausrevier, der Brühler Ville aus. Ist halt alles sehr eingeschränkt. Ich mache demnächst mal eine geführte Tour am Rursee mit, da ist es super. Aachener Wald war auch sehr lustig. Und nicht zu vergessen, der MTB-Park Pfälzer Wald. Da hat man richtig Spaß. Und im Sommer gehts mal für eine Woche in die Dolomiten. Mir brennen jetzt schon die Beine  

Ostern kann ich leider nicht, bin anderweitig auf Achse. 

Dann allen mal schöne Ostern, dicke Eier und happy trails.


----------



## skippy31 (5. April 2007)

Dachte, weil Allrath und Neurath da in der Gegend liegt, würden dei Hügel auch so heißen! OK, war doch dann Vollrather und Königshovener Höhe  

Darf ich euch allen den luegenmaul vorstellen, das ist mein Kollege, den ich schon mal mitnehmen wollte! ist ein ganz netter, und für jeden trail zu haben!  



> Zitat von luegenmaul
> Ich glaube am 13.4 kannst du nur frei bekommen, bei einer entsprechenden Gegenleistung



deine Gegenleistung kenne ich, da geh ich lieber freiwillig arbeiten!!!


----------



## kitesun (5. April 2007)

@daniel

dann organisiere mal bei Zeiten eine Tour

Bin für neue Ecken immer zu haben

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (6. April 2007)

Kleiner Tourbericht von heute:

Bin die Aachener Straße hoch in die Glessener Höhe rein, über die Bahngleise in die Ichendorfer Höhe, 1. Uphill wie immer nicht geschafft, dafür den 2. Uphill erstmals, dann wieder rüber zur Glessener Höhe zum Gipfelkreuz, Treppendownhill, nächster Downhill und dann rüber zum Quarzsandwerk bis zum Freibad und dann wieder heimwärts. 42 Kilometer mit 470 Höhenmeter. 

War klasse, bei dem trockenen Boden kann man es so richtig schön laufen lassen.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (6. April 2007)

@ Frank
schöner Bericht.
bin ein bisschen neidisch das ich noch nicht fahren kann,und das
bei dem wetter 
freut mich das du den uphill hier auf der ichendorfer höhe geschafft 
hast. 
mit viel glück fahre ich nächste woche dann eine leichte runde,um zu sehen
was das bein macht.
wenn es keine probleme bereitet steige ich wieder voll ein 
bis demnächst Friedhelm 

@ Vollsortimenter
also wenn du auf der glessener höhe wirklich jeden baum kennst
sollten wir auf jedenfall mal eine tour zusammen fahren,vielleicht
lerne ich dann noch ein paar versteckte trails kennen. 
bis bald friedhelm


----------



## Bastian_77 (6. April 2007)

Abend ...
Ich wollt mal fragen ob man auch relativ unfit bei euch mitfahren kann ?


----------



## papa51 (6. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen
bin neu hier. 
Ich beobachte diesen thread ab und zu mal. Biken tu ich hauptsächlich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. Und ab und zu wenn ich zu meinem Haupt Hobby unterwegs bin.
Mein Haupt Hobby ist Segelfliegen. Und Wenn ich zum Flugplatz nach Bergeim will und meine Frau das Auto braucht, muß ich das Fahrrad nehmen.
Morgen ist es wieder mal so weit. Dann Fahre ich ca. 8:45 in Köln Braunsfeld los.
Die Aachener Straße entlang über Großkönigsdorf dann alte Aachener Straße an der Nord-Südbahn entlang Nach Oberaußem dann Richtung Wiedenfelder Höhe zum Segelfluggelände Bergheim.Paffendorf.
Bin mit einem Roten Fully MTB unterwegs und relativ großem Rucksack
Vieleicht steht ja jemand gegen 9:25 am Parkplatz Alte Aachener Straße.
 Gruß Ubi


----------



## kitesun (7. April 2007)

@ehmm

das ist immer so eine Frage. Also auf unseren Touren geht es schon ziemlich schnell zu, dazu nehmen wir auch immer die steilsten Rampen mit, aber je mehr mitfahren, desto langsamer ist die Geschwindigkeit und bei den uphills - die nie sehr lang sind - kann man auch schieben. Außerdem gibt es immer Möglichkeiten die Tour zwischendurch abzubrechen, da das Gebiet ja nicht so groß ist.

Also einfach mal schauen und anmelden

@papa51

ich denke es ist besser, einfach mal bei der nächsten eingestellten Tour mitzufahren

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (8. April 2007)

@ alle
wünsche euch allen frohe ostern und weiterhin fröhliche
ausfahrten bei dem super wetter.
bis demnächst friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (10. April 2007)

Hallo Leute:
Die Fäden sind raus und somit werde ich die erste Tour für Donnerstag
eintragen,muß jetzt ja einiges nachholen 
Wer also möchte kann sich gerne für die Tour eintragen,hoffe doch das
ich schon wieder voll loslegen kann,damit ich den Trainingsrückstand wieder
aufholen kann. 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. April 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute:
> Die Fäden sind raus und somit werde ich die erste Tour für Donnerstag
> eintragen,muß jetzt ja einiges nachholen
> Wer also möchte kann sich gerne für die Tour eintragen,hoffe doch das
> ...



Wird schon klappen, daß mit dem ersten Muskelkater   Viel Erfolg bei der Aufholjagd


----------



## Freddy41 (11. April 2007)

@ grüner Frosch
danke für die aufmunternden worte. 
werde mich dann am donnerstag auch richtig quälen damit das mit dem
muskelkater auch hinhaut. 
denn ich muß ja fit sein wenn ich dann mal eine trailtour über 6 Stunden mit dir mitfahren
werde. 
bis dahin friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (12. April 2007)

Tja da sich heute leider kein mitfahrer gefunden hat bin ich alleine eine
kleine tour auf der glessener höhe gefahren. 
eine kleine vorbereitung auf das 24 stundenrennen am ring.
es waren dann auch immerhin noch 23,80km und 251hm
und das ganze mit einem 21,40 er schnitt 
gruß an alle friedhelm


----------



## superalu (12. April 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm,
freut mich, dass Du wieder fährst . Das Wetter soll ja die nächsten Tage traumhaft bleiben. Da kannst Du deinen Trainingsrückstand wieder aufholen .
Bis bald, Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (15. April 2007)

hi leute
habe heute die nächste trainingseinheit absolviert.
mitfahrer war dann mein sohn thomas.
habe ihn heute einige steigungen lang gequält. 
dafür durfte er dann auch die treppenabfahrt am glessener kreuz mitfahren 
alles in allem waren es dann auch 42,15km bei immerhin 695 hm.
freue mich auf weitere touren. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (17. April 2007)

habe für mittwoch mal eine tour eingetragen.
wer möchte bitte eintragen,ansonsten wirds eine tour
hier bei mir auf der ichendorfer-höhe.grillhütte königsdorf wird dann
nicht angefahren.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (17. April 2007)

@friedhelm

kann morgen nicht, sonst wäre ich schon ein Stündchen mitgefahren.
Dafür bin ich heute gefahren. Eine Info: Der Abfahrtstrail in der Nähe Eingang Quarzsandwerk ist wieder frei. Bäume sind rausgezogen worden, den restlichen Kleinkram habe ich heute beseitigt.

Bis denne
Frank


----------



## superalu (18. April 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm,
hab mich gerade eingetragen.
Bis gleich, walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (19. April 2007)

Hier ein kleiner Tourbericht von gestern.
Mitfahrer waren
Ulf 
Walter
Frank
und meine wenigkeit 
Tour startete pünktlich um 18.30 Uhr von der Grillhütte in Königsdorf.
Zuerst führte es uns in den Frechener-Wald,wo bei stetigem auf und ab
auch eine neue kleine Schleife als Zugabe dabei war (dank an Frank)
anschließend wieder rüber zur Ichendorfer-Höhe,wo wir leider nicht alle Trails,
wegen Zeitmangel fahren konnten 
Danach fuhren wir noch den höchsten Punkt auf der Glessener-Höhe an.
Zum Schluß waren dann natürlich auch die Treppenabfahrt und einige
Singletrailabfahrten dabei,bevor die Tour dann so gegen 20.30 Uhr an der
Grillhütte endete.Alles in allem sind dann auch bei 43,05km noch stolze 563hm
zusammengekommen
Dank an alle Mitfahrer 
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## Onkologe (20. April 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm,

war 'ne schöne Feierabendrunde, muß ich schon sagen! 
Habe mich leider am nächsten Tag beim Tragen eines Fernsehers (!) total verhoben und mußte vom Arzt wieder eingerenkt werden. Jetzt bin ich ja eh erstmal 'ne Woche im Urlaub zum auskurieren...

Bis denn,
Ulf


----------



## kitesun (22. April 2007)

Tag zusammen,

war gestern auf der Glessener Höhe unterwegs und habe mal wieder ein wenig gesägt und heute morgen war ich auf den Papsthügel. Habe um den Weinberg herum (wusste bis heute nicht, das wir sowas hier haben) eine Schleife entdeckt mit schönen Trails.

Jetzt bin ich in 9 Tagen 6 x auf dem Rad gewesen. Ist mir noch nie passiert. Aber bei dem schönen Wetter kann man nicht zuhause bleiben.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (22. April 2007)

Hi Frank und alle anderen
Die Schleife um den Weinberg mußt du mir dann das nächste mal unbedingt zeigen.
Da ich für jeden neuen Trail zu haben bin.
Die kurzfristige Tour von Gestern sind dann mein Sohn Thomas und
auch unser Vielfahrer Uli mitgefahren. War schon krass was wir da an
Höhenmetern bei uns in der Gegend zusammenbekommen haben 
Alles in allem waren es dann bei stolzen 72,87 km sagenumwogende
1125 Höhenmeter und das hier bei uns 
Am Samstag kann ich dann nicht,da ich den Marathon in Sundern fahre.
@ Frank
Hast du die zwei Bäume in der Abfahrt hinter der Treppe abgesägt????
Stolze Leistung,jetzt kommt mann da viel besser vorbei.
Bis zur nächsten Tour Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (22. April 2007)

@friedhelm

Respekt, tolle Leistung

Ja, das war ich 
Hat mir trotzdem nicht geholfen, bin links abgekommen und fast in die Rinne daneben gefahren. Na ja, ist ja auch sehr steil

Frank


----------



## hummock (22. April 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Die kurzfristige Tour von Gestern sind dann mein Sohn Thomas und
> auch unser Vielfahrer Uli mitgefahren.



Hallo Friedhelm,

bei mir sind gestern doch noch 102km rausgekommen 

Heute bei super Wetter in den Ardennen 66km und 1750hm
Wie Onkel Sonntag schon sagte: Hart,steil und fies,
und heute war es trocken 
Pannen:  2Schaltaugen abgebrochen und
 1 mal platt gefahren.
Was würde man nur ohne die freundlichen,hilfsbereiten Mitfahrer
machen die alle Ersatzteile dabei haben?
Danke nochmal an Michael(oaS) 

Bis Samstag in Sundern
MfG
Uli


----------



## hummock (22. April 2007)

Bis Samstag in Sundern

Uli


----------



## superalu (23. April 2007)

Hallo Uli und Friedhelm,
wann fahrt ihr denn am Samstag los?
Ich wollte so gegen 7:00-7:30 Uhr fahren.
Um 10 Uhr ist die Startaufstellung und wir gehören doch nach vorne, oder? 
Viele Grüße, Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (23. April 2007)

Hallo Walter
Denke wir werden auch so gegen 7-7.30 losfahren.
Und in die erste Reihe gehören doch wohl nur wir??? oder wer sonst 
Wie gesagt fahren wir dann erst zum Start und holen uns die Unterlagen ab,
Anschließend parken wir das Auto am Ziel und fahren dann Gemütlich mit
dem Bike zur Startaufstellung 
Wir sehen uns dann vor Ort in der ersten Reihe. 
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (29. April 2007)

@ alle
schönes rennen gestern in sundern.
war aber eine sehr harte und steile strecke die uns da gestern in
der hitze präsentiert wurde 
nochmal respekt für den vierten platz von walter in seiner altersklasse 
bin mit meinem 59 platz in meiner altersklasse auch zufrieden,war ja schließlich der erste marathon meiner noch jungen MTB karriere 
Uli hat sich auch gut geschlagen,war kurz nach mir im ziel.
patrick haben wir dann auch noch am ziel gesehen,er wurde dann auch 10 er
in seinem rennen 
hoffe wir werden bald mal wieder einen marathon zusammen fahren.
gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (29. April 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> hoffe wir werden bald mal wieder einen marathon zusammen fahren.



*Ja*,am 20.05.07

Schinder(hannes)
MTB Superbike
Emmelshausen
63km 1650hm Start 9.15Uhr
Startgeld 16Euro

bin schon angemeldet 
hoffe meine Beine machen diesmal besser mit 

MfG
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (29. April 2007)

@ Uli 
gib mir dochmal die seite für den schinderhannes durch .damit ich mir das mal
in ruhe überlegen kann.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## hummock (29. April 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Uli
> gib mir dochmal die seite für den schinderhannes durch .damit ich mir das mal
> in ruhe überlegen kann.
> gruß friedhelm



www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de

und was alles für 16euro dabei ist 

MfG
Uli


----------



## hummock (29. April 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> bin mit meinem 59 platz



Hallo Friedhelm,

hast Du noch Staub von gestern in den Augen 
oder brauchst Du eine Brille? 
Bist doch auf Platz 56 gelandet 

MfG
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (30. April 2007)

hummock schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm,
> 
> hast Du noch Staub von gestern in den Augen
> oder brauchst Du eine Brille?
> ...



stimmt jetzt wo du es sagst 
war wohl gestern noch etwas verwirrt über die platzierung und habe mich
da ein wenig vertan 
aber gut das du aufgepasst hast 
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (30. April 2007)

na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu euren Leistungen

Und die Frage, ob jemand Lust hat heute abend zu fahren ?

Frank


----------



## bernhardwalter (30. April 2007)

kitesun schrieb:


> na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu euren Leistungen
> 
> Und die Frage, ob jemand Lust hat heute abend zu fahren ?
> 
> Frank



Hallo Frank,

hätte schon Lust ne kleine Runde zu drehen,könnten uns ja in Dansweiler am Wanderparkplatz treffen um 18.30 Uhr kannst mich ja auch anrufen unter 0171-4409608

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Freddy41 (30. April 2007)

kitesun schrieb:


> na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu euren Leistungen
> 
> Und die Frage, ob jemand Lust hat heute abend zu fahren ?
> 
> Frank



Hi Frank
Danke für die Glückwünsche. Haben wir uns echt verdient 
Solltest du auch einmal Probieren,macht echt super viel Spass sich
so zu Quälen und neue Strecken zu fahren. 
Heute kann ich leider nicht da ich schon heute morgen um 2.00 Arbeiten
mußte und noch ziemlich kaputt bin.
Wünsche dir aber viel Spass und herrliches Wetter bei deiner Tour 
Bis bald Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (30. April 2007)

@ Uli
Schinderhannes geht klar 
Habe mich eben angemeldet,mit erlaubnis  
Bis bald Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (30. April 2007)

so, frisch zurück von der Tour

Nachdem es meinerseits Irritationen um den Treffpunkt gab, sind Bernhard und ich dann doch noch etwas verspätet losgefahren. Direkt rüber nach Frechen, dann Richtung Marienfeld, meine neue Schleife um den Weinberg herum, dann den fiesen Treppenuphill auf die Röttger Höhe hoch, rüber zum Quarzsandwerk und dann noch die Schleife um den Frechener Park.

Bei mir waren es 45 Kilometer mit 500 Höhenmeter bei flotter Fahrt, und es hat mir nichts ausgemacht. Das häufige Fahren macht sich bezahlt. In dieser Form könnte man über dein Ansinnen, Friedhelm, nachdenken.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Mai 2007)

@ Frank
Hört sich doch gut an 
Also nächster Marathon ist der Schinderhannes am 20.05.07,
Ist als Marathon mit vielen Singletrails ausgeschrieben.
Mußt dich nur noch Anmelden und dann kanns auch schon losgehen 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (1. Mai 2007)

@friedhelm

leider trainiere ich da die ganze Woche im Bayerischen Wald. Da gibt es zwar keine dollen Trails, da alles verboten, was Spaß macht, aber viele viele Höhenmeter.

Frank


----------



## danny99 (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich höre ich mal was aus meiner Gegend...

Ich suche schon die ganze Zeit richtige Strecken die ich mit meinem MTB fahre kann...
Und jetz höre ich hier was von den Glessener Höhen wo ich noch nie war aber fast dort wohne ( nämlich in Pulheim ).
Falls mal wieder eine Tour von euch geplant ist würd ich mich auf jeden Fall mal freuen wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmt.
Bin zwar noch kein Profi aber jeder fängt ja mal klein an!

Gruß

Danny


----------



## bernhardwalter (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Frank,

die spontane Entscheidung am Montagabend war super,stimmt wir hatten ein schnelles Tempo drauf und du bist in bester Form hat mir viel Spass gemacht bei dem schönen Wetter ( nur diese Mücken  )waren nicht prickelnd.
Der Tipp über Brauweiler war ok hatte dann zuhause 58 km und 465 HM bei einem 20,9 er Schnitt war schon alles schön schnell.
Ach ja bevor ich das vergesse,Danke fürs guiding   

Gruß
Bernhard II


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Mai 2007)

Kleiner Bericht von der Mittwochstour
Mitfahrer waren dann auch zwei neue Gesichter.
doubleH.
spökes.
Erst ging es über die Ichendorfer-Höhe,anschließend rüber zur Glessener-Höhe.
War für beide Mitfahrer absolutes Neuland was die Singletrails und Abfahrten
Betraf.Alles in allem waren es dann bei mir 39,10km bei 425Hm.
gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doubleH (4. Mai 2007)

Danke, Freddy, für Deinen Einsatz als Guide. War in der Tat alles Neuland für mich, hat aber Spaß gemacht. Die Ziele sind gesteckt und ich bin sicherlich noch ein paar Mal öfter dabei demnächst...


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Mai 2007)

@ doubleH
Freut mich das es dir gefallen hat.
Werde bestimmt des öfteren Mittwochs Touren ansetzten.
Ob ich diesen Mittwoch fahre entscheide ich kurzfristig,da ich im 
Moment ein wenig mit der Grippe zu kämpfen habe.
Falls es bei mir mit dem Mittwoch klappt schreibe ich die Tour am Dienstag ins LMB.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Mai 2007)

Habe heute eine Spontane Tour mit Uli auf der Glessener-Höhe gedreht 
War mal wieder eine ganz neue Erfahrung,so mit Matsch und Schlamm ohne Ende. Zu unserem Erstaunen hat doch glatt jemand den Baum auf der Ichendorfer-Höhe gesägt,so war dieses Hinderniss schon einmal weg (dank an den Sägemeister) Leider hat der gestrige Sturm aber auch schon wieder jede Menge neue Bäume gefällt. 
Alles in allem war es Trotzdem eine Schöne Tour mit immerhin 54,51Km bei immerhin doch schon Bemerkenswerten 979 Höhenmeter. 
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Mai 2007)

@ alle
hab mal für mittwoch eine tour eingetragen,in der hoffnung das sich einer erbarmt mitzufahren 
wäre schade wenn keiner mitfahren würde,muß doch für den schinderhannes am wochenende trainieren. und alleine macht das überhaupt keinen spass 
also lasst mich nicht im stich 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## doubleH (15. Mai 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ alle
> hab mal für mittwoch eine tour eingetragen,in der hoffnung das sich einer erbarmt mitzufahren
> wäre schade wenn keiner mitfahren würde,muß doch für den schinderhannes am wochenende trainieren. und alleine macht das überhaupt keinen spass
> also lasst mich nicht im stich
> gruß friedhelm



Sorry, Freddy, habe leider jetzt seit dieser Woche Mittwochs immer bis 19.30 Uhr ne Vorlesung. Echt schade.  Wenn du Deine Touren vielleicht mal auf Dienstags oder Donnerstags legen könntest???


----------



## Freddy41 (15. Mai 2007)

@ doubleH
das mit den touren dienstags oder donnerstags lässt sich sicherlich einrichten 
werde dann die nächste tour mal auf einen donnerstag verlegen,vielleicht kann ich dir dann noch ein paar neue abfahrten und steigungen an den quarzwerken
zeigen.die sind besonders gut fürs üben 
bis dahin friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute
Bin heute eine spontane tour über die Glessener-Höhe gefahren,und das bei super Sonnenschein und doch recht Trockenen Bedingungen 
War ein Entspannte kurztour über 24,26km bei 346Hm.
Bis bald Friedhelm


----------



## doubleH (19. Mai 2007)

War gestern auch noch ne Runde auf der Glessener Höhe drehen. Bin dabei meine neuen Reifen Probe gefahren -- den Little Albert. Super Grip! Danke für den Tip, Freddy!

@ Freddy: Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht. Wollen wir Dienstag ne Runde machen, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist?


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Mai 2007)

@ duobleH
Vielleicht drehen wir wirklich am Dienstag eine kleine Runde auf der Glessener-Höhe ,da ich Mittwochs eh immer alleine fahre kann ich die Tour auch gerne auf Dienstags verlegen.Vielleicht fahren wir dann auch mal rüber zu den Quarzwerken.
Werde dann den Termin für Dienstag um 18.30Uhr mal Ansetzten.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Mai 2007)

@ doubleH
Schade mit dem Wetter gestern 
Wenn ich heute raus schaue könnte ich heulen 
So ein Wetter hätten wir gestern gut gebrauchen können.
Aber ich hoffe das es bei der nächsten Tourplanung auch so einen super Sonnenschein wie heute geben wird. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (28. Mai 2007)

@ Uli
War gestern eine super Tour zum RWE Powerberg.
Waren insgesamt 59,29 km bei 351Hm und einem Überholten Rennradfahrer
am Berg 
Zu Hause angekommen lag mein Durchschnitt bei 25,3 km.
Wärst besser mitgefahren , war die ganze tour trocken und angenehm. 
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Mai 2007)

@ Uli 
Hab für morgen dann doch mal eine Tour eingetragen.
wenn sich keiner meldet fahre ich nicht.
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (31. Mai 2007)

@friedhelm

du mußt deinen Treffpunkt umbenennen. Die Grillhütte gibt es nicht mehr. Alles plattgemacht.

Ich fahre eher am Freitag. Wetter soll dann wieder besser werden.

Frank


----------



## migster (31. Mai 2007)

Guten Morgen, 

die Tour würde mich im allgemeinen (nicht heute aber Freitag  ) auch Interessieren ... 
Ich komme aus Elsdorf . da ich relativ frisch zugezogen bin  .. muss ich was beachten bei der Anfahrt ? 
Bis denne 
Mike


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Mai 2007)

@ Frank
Das mit der Grillhütte habe ich gesehen.Schade um die schöne Hütte und jetzt muß ich auch noch meinem Treffpunkt einen anderen Namen geben (Natürliches verhalten eines Forstamtes,die schöne Grillhütte einfach abtragen ).
War eine sehr Schlammige Tour heute,endlich mal wieder gewohnte Toureigenschaften 
Habe die Befürchtung das es dir Morgen genauso ergehen wird wie mir heute. 
Meine heutige Tour belief sich dann auf 28,05km bei 305Hm und einem Schnitt von 21,8km.
Wünsche dir viel Spass bei deiner morgigen Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Narzul75 (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

würde mich mal Interessieren ob ihr auch Newbies mitnehmt, hab erst seit ca. 10 Tagen ein MTB und bin die letzten 2 Jahre sehr faul gewesen... (war mal Rennradfahrer^^)

Gruß
Oli


----------



## kitesun (5. Juni 2007)

na klar, kein Problem.

Fahre morgen so um 17 Uhr eine Runde 

Wer Lust hast, bitte melden.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo Frank
Schade das du schon um 17.00Uhr fährst.
Ich wollte morgen auch fahren,kann aber erst ab 18.20Uhr.
Wäre sonst mit dir gefahren.
Also schreibe ich dann mal eine Tour ab 18.20Uhr aus,vielleicht sieht
man sich dann ja mal kurz unterwegs.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (5. Juni 2007)

Friedhelm
morgen ist Fußball, ganz schlecht für mich später zu fahren
Aber das klappt schon wieder mal
Ist dann ja langes Wochenende

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Narzul75 (5. Juni 2007)

oh das ist ja klasse... hab um 15h zwar noch einen Termin in Dortmund, aber ich denke das könnte ich schaffen, wo trifft man sich den am besten... komme aus Lindenthal...

Sers
Narzul


----------



## kitesun (5. Juni 2007)

@narzul

das wäre ja prima. Also Treffpunkt habe ich ja angegeben.

Du fährst die Aachener Straße aus Köln raus, durch Königsdorf den Berg hoch und oben dann (ich glaube am Ortsende) rechts rein in die Alte Aachener Straße (ist auch eine Gärtnerei ausgeschildert) bis zum Ende. Dort ist ein großer Parkplatz im Wald.

Bis morgen
Frank


----------



## hot-cilli (5. Juni 2007)

N'Abend Frank,
vieleicht erinnerst Du dich, ich bin vor langer langer Zeit schon einmal mitgefahren. Ich versuche Morgen auch pünklich um17:00 Uhr an der nun nicht mehr vorhandenen Grillhütte zu sein

Grüsse,
Michael


----------



## Narzul75 (6. Juni 2007)

Sers Frank,

sry hat leider net geklappt, bin zwar schon wieder um 15:30 aus Dortmund raus, hab aber leider 2 Stunden gebraucht, ist halt Kirchenfest in Kölle... mist hab mich schon total gefreut, naja vllt. bei der nächsten Tour... es ist nicht zufällig am Feiertag was kleines geplant?

Also nochmal sorry
Narzul (Oli)


----------



## kitesun (6. Juni 2007)

kleiner Bericht von heute:
hot-cilli-Michael und ich sind pünktlich los. Erstmal für mehrere Kilometer im Wald abgetaucht, dann ging es hoch zum Kreuz, hinten wieder runter, rüber zum Abtsbusch, dann meine kleine Extraschleife an den Bahngleisen, dann wieder hoch und hinten den scharfen Abfahrtstrail wieder zum Parkplatz.
Waren exakt 24 Kilometer, halt eine kleine Runde, aber bei den Temperaturen schon ziemlich schnell. Mit Anreise zusammen dann 40 Kilometer bei 350 Höhenmeter.

@Narzul-Oli:
bin jetzt ersmal platt. Vor Freitag fahre ich nicht mehr, aber dann bis Sonntag gerne.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Juni 2007)

Hi Frank
dann waren es gestern bei dir ja auch nicht so viele mitfahrer wie angemeldet waren.
ich mußte mal wieder alleine los und bin dann auch pünktlich zum fussballspiel wieder zu hause gewesen 
bei mir waren es gestern dann 31,58 km bei 399 Hm und einem schnitt von 22,0
heute stand dann eine familientour auf dem tageszettel,die tour ging dann gemütlich die erft entlang bis grevenbroich und wieder zurück.
alles in allem waren es dann auch 65,32km bei 391 Hm.
der schnitt bleibt dann geheim 
bis demnächst friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hot-cilli (7. Juni 2007)

Hi Frank,
war ne tolle Tour und habe wieder was neues gesehen
Erinnerst Du dich noch, wir habe drüber gesprochen und es hat mich dann doch noch ca. 1km vor zu Hause erwischt... diese mist Dornen! Bin dann mit der letzten Luft zur nächsten Tanke geeiert und habe noch einmal aufgeblasen. Das hat den Schlauch dann noch einmal an einer anderen Stelle perforiert. Also ab in die Tonn mit dem Ding. Na ja ein gutes hat es ja, so kann ich wenigstens die Kasette ordentlich sauber machen. 
So long bis zum Nächsten mal.

Grüsse,
Michael


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Juni 2007)

kleiner bericht der heutigen tour
mitfahrer war helman
leider haben wir einen weiteren mitfahrer zweimal verpasst.
die tour fing wie gewohnt an der ehemaligen grillhütte in königsdorf an und führte uns rüber zu den quarzwerken,wo wir es mit einigen steigungen und abfahrten zu tun hatten.anschließend rüber zur ichendorfer-höhe wo ich endlich mal die steigung nach der singletrailabfahrt geschafft habe (auch mein mitfahrer hat diese steigung bewältigt was ihm meinen besonderen respekt zollt) 
anschließend stand dann die treppenabfahrt auf der glessener-höhe auf dem programm,aber auch diese heraussforderung stellte für helman kein problem dar (und das beim ersten versuch ),dann beendeten wir die tour bei immerhin 55,54km und 789Hm.
mit helman hatte ich einen guten mitfahrer so das die tour echt spass gemacht hat.danke nochmal und vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder auf einer gemeinsamen tour.
bis dahin friedhelm


----------



## helman (10. Juni 2007)

Klasse Tour, DANK an Friedhelm!!!
Prima Guide, der eine tollte Tour mit knackigen Passagen in und um der Glessener Höhe zusammengestellt hat. Ein paar schöne technische Stücke und auch einige kurze giftige Anstiege, bei denen man noch was lernen kann, haben die Tour sehr interessant und nie langweilig gemacht.

Gruß
Helmut


----------



## hot-cilli (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm,
ich habe mich mal als Mitfahrer eingetragen, mache es aber vom Wetter abhängig. OK OK ich bin nicht aus Zucker, nur wenn es wie aus Eimern Schüttet dann bleibe ich doch lieber zu Hause. Ansonsten bis Morgen

Grüsse,
Michael


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo Michael
Falls es stärker Regnet fällt die Tour eh ins Wasser.
Werde es dann aber bis spätestens 17.55 Uhr bekanntgeben.
Ansonsten sehen wir uns dann heute Abend am Treffpunkt. 
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Juni 2007)

Also kurzer Bericht der Abendlichen Tour auf der Glessener-Höhe.
Mit hot-cilli (Michael) hatte ich diesesmal einen Fahrer der mir doch einiges abverlangt hat 
Also es ging los am Treffpunkt Richtung Ichendorfer-Höhe wo wir jede Abfahrt und auch jede Steigung überwältigt haben,anschließend rüber zur Glessener-Höhe wo Michael sich an jeder Steigung an mein Hinterrad hängte,egal wie schnell ich auch fuhr ich konnte ihn nicht beeindrucken. 
Aber auch keine unserer Abfahrten zwang ihn zum Absteigen.Mit Michael hatte ich einen Mitfahrer der sich auch nicht durch hohes Tempo beeindrucken ließ und ich so doch recht flott wieder zu Hause war.
War eine super Abendliche Runde mit immerhin 40,23km bei 485Hm und einem Schnitt von immerhin 19,4 
Alles in allem eine doch sehr Anstrenge aber auch tolle Abendliche Runde 
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Juni 2007)

Kann manns Glauben????????
Da sind Ulli und ich Gestern zu einer Explorer Tour rund um alle Seen die es in der Ville gibt aufgebrochen und sind dann auf halber Strecke von einem Platzregen und Gewitter übberrascht worden.
Da mußten wir die Tour leider bei 73,22km und 614Hm abbrechen 
Dabei sollte der Rückweg uns eigentlich noch über das Marienfeld Richtung Heimat führen.
Und dann sehe ich Heute aus dem Fenster und kann es nicht glauben (Sonne pur ),das nenne ich dann gemein 
Aber trotz alle dem war es eine schöne Tour,da ich mir bei dem Regen die Radwäsche gespart habe.
Leider hebe ich dann heute bei der Radpflege feststellen müssen das ein Lager defekt ist und erneuert werden muß,habe das Rad also zerlegt und hoffe das ich irgendwo ein passendes Lager kurzfristig herbekomme.Sonst wird meine nächste Tour länger auf sich warten lassen müssen 
Wünsche allen endlich wieder Regenfreie Tage damit die Touren wieder richtig Spass machen 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## hot-cilli (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm,
erst einmal danke für die coole Tour vor einer Woche. Ich habe gestern die Gelegenheit ergriffen und versucht einige "Schlüsselstellen" der Tour noch einmal zu fahren. Ich bin dort eingestiegen, wo wir uns verabschiedet haben und habe prompt die steile Auffahrt gefunden und diesesmal auch gemeistert . Dann weiter über das Feld zur nächsten Rampe, dort habe ich natürlich abgeloost (mein Leistungsgewicht ist noch nicht in der Richtigen Balance), von dort aus habe ich den ersten "downhill" gefunden und auch den Weg weiter die schmale Gasse hoch mit dem tief hängenden Ast (Baum). Da habe ich mir erst einmal ordentlich den Kopf gestossen Haha und dann von dort die Abfahrt mit der roten Schnur am Baum gefunden und runter, was für ein Genuss, die Dornen auf der Haut zu spüren, untermal vom brennen der Brennesseln und nicht zu verachten die Pferdebremsen, die mutieren da oben, die sind gut 4cm lang und blutrünstig!
Na egal, ich habe die Brücke gefunden und bin die Waldautobahn langgeflogen zur Holzbrücke. Eine runde links rum mit eingebautem Hindernisslauf, anschliessend aber über den Spielplatz richtung Schnellstrasse und auf dr anderen Seite direkt wieder in den Wald. Den Berg wieder hoch, aber nicht über das Sandfeld, sondern die "einfache" Strecke. Nun parallel zur Bahn richtung Grillhütte, am "Bombenkrater" vorbei, dann runter nach Königsdorf entlag der Baumschue und der Froschteiche, über die Aachenerstr. Dann richtung Horrem, parallel zur Bahnstrecke Köln/Aachen, kurz über die, ich glaube Roettgen Höhe runter nach Horrem und dann ab richtung Heimat. Alles zusammen ca. 38km in einem geschmeidigen 22er Schnitt. 
Dank Dir und Frank kenne ich nun auch schöne Wege richtung Glessen und Niederaussem, danke  
Ich hoffe Dein Untersatz ist bald wieder fahrbereit und Du rollst noch mal 'ne Runde mit dem Rennradfahrer 
Grüsse Michael


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo Michael
Freut mich das dir die Tour gefallen hat und du sie zum größten Teil auch wiedergefunden hast .Das Problem mit den riesigen Pferdebremsen kenne ich noch von letztem Jahr,bin da auch Ordentlich von den Blutsauger verfolgt worden .Habe mich von da an nur noch mit Autan geschützt
was mir die Biester dann so einigermaßen vom Körper gehalten hat. 
Sobald mein RAd wieder ganz ist können wir gerne auch mal eine größere
Tour Samstags fahren. 
Ich werde bei gelegenheit eine Tour Ausschreiben.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Juni 2007)

@ Alle
Fährt sonst eigentlich keiner mehr hier auf der Glessener Höhe??????
Da es ja wahrscheinlich noch ein vierer Team in Bergheim gibt,was sich beim Nürburgring angemeldet hat,wundere ich mich das man sich hier nicht mal über den Weg fährt.Falls hier doch noch welche Aktiv sind könnte man ja mal eine Tour zusammen fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (21. Juni 2007)

@friedhelm

ich verabschiede mich erstmal für 2 Wochen an den Gardasee

Bis denne
Frank


----------



## superalu (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm,

vielleicht können wir ja Freitag oder Samstag zusammen fahren.

Grüße Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo Walter
Würde gerne mit dir fahren,habe aber leider immer noch kein Ersatzlager bekommen .Probiere es Morgen bei einem Lagerhersteller in Marsdorf,wenn ich dann mein Lager bekomme,baue ich es am Freitag ein und wir können Samstag fahren .Ich sage dir vorher Bescheid
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Juni 2007)

Unser Uli (Hummock) hat heute Geburtstag


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Juni 2007)

Unser Uli hat heute Geburtstag  und ist somit wieder ein Stückchen näher an die 50 gerückt  ,ich hoffe doch das du in diesem Alter trotzdem weiterhin die Touren mit uns so zügig wie bisher fahren kannst 
Also alles gute und bleib so wie du bist 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Juni 2007)

Werde für Dienstag mal eine Tour ansetzten.
Hoffe doch das die Wetterstimmungen nicht immer so sind wie in den letzten Tagen.Ein wenig Sonne sollte man doch im Sommer 2007 schon erwarten,da wir ja immerhin eine Erderwärmung haben.(Frage mich nur wo die wohl abgeblieben ist )
Also bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Juni 2007)

@ Walter 
HI Walter,Uli und meine wenigkeit fahren am Samstag in Eschweiler mit X-Racer
die Tour mit.Wenn du Lust hast trag dich ein dann können wir uns vor Ort treffen.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Juni 2007)

@ Uli
Bild ist angekommen.
Einfach nur super  
Schön das du die Gabel für den Preis bekommen hast,dann hattest du gestern Abend ja noch richtig Schöne Träume 
Dann kann es ja bald losgehen mit dem Bau deiner neuen Rennmaschiene 
Bis Morgen Friedhelm


----------



## superalu (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
habe mich auch für morgen angemeldet.
Geburtstagsglückwünche nachträglich an Uli .
Grüße Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (30. Juni 2007)

@ Walter und Uli
Fahren wir heute in den Teamtrikots????
Also ich werde meins heute wohl noch mal Anziehen damit es fürs Rennen
noch mal in die Wäsche kommt 
Bis nachher Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Juli 2007)

Bei der gestrigen Tour fuhren Walter und ich durch die Glessener und Ichendorfer Höhe.Dabei sah ich seit langem mal wieder aus wie ein Schwein  da die Wege doch noch voller Wasser standen.Aber es war ja von oben her endlich mal wieder ein Trockener Abend ,was dann auch letzendlich für eine Schöne Tour sorgte.Alles in allem sind dann bei mir auch 38,25km bei 462Hm zusammen gekommen.Dank noch mal an Walter fürs mitfahren ,ohne ihn wäre ich sonst nämlich im Keller auf der Rolle verblieben.
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## superalu (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm,

habe mich für heute abend eingetragen . Kurve aber schon etwas früher los. Wir können uns ja wieder auf der Steinbrücke treffen.

Grüße

Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Juli 2007)

Bei der gestrigen Tour wurden Walter und Ich von stetigem Regen begleitet,der aber wenigstens warm von oben herunter rieselte und uns somit nicht die Laune verderben konnte. 
Die Tour über die Glessener-Höhe war somit mal wieder eine komplette Matchtour,was aber immer noch besser ist wie eine Rollentour. 
Insgesamt kamen trotz des Wetters immerhin noch 31,57km bei 342Hm zusammen.Nochmals dank an Walter fürs mitfahren ,ohne dich wäre ich wohl wieder nicht gefahren.Hoffe doch das wir bald mal wieder einige Touren im Trockenen fahren werden. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## migster (19. Juli 2007)

Die heutige Tour hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht ..Friedhelm ist ein Klasse-Guide ....... und ich habe noch was zum üben 
Das schöne Wetter war ein super Begleiter der Feierabendrunde.
Und der Spiegel ist auch wieder an seinem Platz   
Bis zum nächsten mal  
Mike


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Juli 2007)

kleiner Tourbericht von gestern.
Mitfahrer migster(Mike)
DA sich keine weiteren Mitfahrer gefunden hatten,habe ich den Startpunkt kurzerhand zu mir nach Hause verlegt 
Die Tour begann dann auch gleich mit einem kleinen Anstieg zur Ichendorfer-Höhe,wo wir dann die erste Waldabfahrt bei doch sehr schönen
Wetter genießen konnten.Anschließend rüber zur Glessener-Höhe bei
der wir auch fast jeden Singletrail und jede Abfahrt sowie natürlich auch fast jede Steigung mitfuhren.Wieder zurück Richtung Heimat mußte dann natürlich auch wieder der Probeberg bezwungen werden.
Alles in allem waren es dann auch 37,03km bei 469Hm und auch der Schnitt konnte sich mit 19,1 sehen lassen 
Dank nochmal an Mitfahrer Mike,es hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht bei so einem angenehmen Wetter über die Glessener-Höhe zu fliegen.
(Respekt an Mike,dafür das er dieses Jahr erst richtig angefangen hat mit dem MTB zu fahren hat er Mutig fast jede Abfahrt und Steigung bewältigt. )(freut mich das es mit dem Spiegel nicht zu Schlimm war und du es wieder reparieren konntest)
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (22. Juli 2007)

Hier ein kleiner Tourbericht von Samstag.
Mitfahrer war GIANTAC2 (Frank)
Die Tour begann vom Treffpunkt ausgehend Richtung Quarzwerke Frechen,wo wieder jede noch so Steile Rampe und jedes Hinderniss bewältigt wurde .
Danach ging es dann rüber zur Ichendorfer-Höhe wo Frank beim Probeberg leider passen mußte(aber keine Panik mit etwas Übung wird Frank dieses Hinderniss auch noch schaffen) .Anschließend noch hoch zum Kreuz um einige Höhenmeter zu sammeln und die tolle Aussicht bei bestem MTB-Wetter zu genießen .Dann runter mit allen Singletrails Richtung Treffpunkt.
Die Tour endetet Schließlich bei km48,32 und immerhin 692Hm.
Bis demnächst dann Friedhelm


----------



## fvallee (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
bin neu hier komme aus Pulheim und freue mich zu lesen, das es noch mehr MTB Biker im Kölner Westen gibt. Würde gerne mal mitfahren. Leider ist das zeitlich immer so eine Sache. Werde die Termine fleißig beobachten und mich dann mal eintragen. Fahrt ihr auch schon mal in die Eifel oder ins Bergische ?
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Juli 2007)

hi fvallee
freut mich das sich wieder ein neuer biker für den kölner westen interressiert.
kannst dich gerne mal bei einer tour hier bei uns anschließen.
im bergischen fahre ich nur wenn die tie touren im lmb ausdeschrieben sind,da es immer mehr spass macht mit einem mitzufahren der die gegend kennt.
hoffe wir sehen uns mal bei einer gemeinsamen tour,vielleicht fährt ja dann auch superalu mit da er auch aus deiner gegend kommt.
bis dahin friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Juli 2007)

@ Uli
Hallo Uli
Unser Ausritt gestern zur Allrather-Höhe hat uns immerhin 450Hm bei 59,75km
und einem Schnitt von 21,9 beschert (und das bei bestem Wetter ),was doch gar nicht so schlecht fürs einfahren deines neuen Renners war (bin beeindruckt)
bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## hummock (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm,

bin auch total begeistert von meinem neuen
Leichtgewicht,macht richtig Laune 

Bei unserem gemütlichen dahinrollen noch guter Schnitt,
wäre auf jeden Fall mehr drin gewesen 

War aber pünktlich um 19Uhr zuhause

MfG
Uli


----------



## kitesun (31. Juli 2007)

so, jetzt habe ich für morgen auch mal wieder eine Tour eingestellt.

Frank


----------



## kitesun (1. August 2007)

tour heute muß ich absagen
frank


----------



## Freddy41 (1. August 2007)

Schade Frank
Dann fahre ich mit Uli eine Tour.Geht so ab 12.30 Uhr bei mir zu Hause los und endet irgendwann heute Abend 
Müssen halt noch ein wenig fürs Wochenende üben .
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (1. August 2007)

ach ja, 24-Stunden Rennen, dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und Erfolg

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (2. August 2007)

@ Frank
Danke für die guten Wünsche zum Rennen.
Hoffe das du am Wochenende die Glessener Höhe in bestem Sonnenschein genießen kannst.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (2. August 2007)

@ Uli
Tour gestern waren 70,48km bei 557 Hm.
Habe heute beim Lützeler die Stopfen für deine Lenker bekommen,bringe sie morgen mit.
Hoffentlich passen die Dinger auch.
Bis morgen dann Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (3. August 2007)

@friedhelm

das werde ich tun, und dabei wieder mal ein wenig aufräumen, gerade auf deiner Seite habe ich einiges entdeckt, was micht stört

Frank


----------



## Axel666 (4. August 2007)

Hallo kitesun, hallo auch an alle anderen Leser,

ich habs satt alleine zu biken und dachte mir das man vielleicht mal eine gemeinsame Tour machen könnte?

Ich bin neu hier angemeldet und gehe jetzt intensiv seit 1 Jahr biken, hier suche ich Leute die genauso Spaß und Ehrgeiz an der Sache haben.

Wäre schön wenn sich mal jemand melden würde 

Ach...ich komm übrigens aus Ehrenfeld. So die Standardtouren sind Glessener Höhe, Hürth, Otto Maigler See, Königsforst....naja eben was man so in Köln machen kann. Leider fehlen mir hier ein wenig die Berge *zw*
Vielleicht nimmt mich mal jemand auf seine Tour mit?

So long.....grüße Axel


----------



## kitesun (4. August 2007)

Hallo Axel,

komme gerade von einer Tour auf der Glessener Höhe zurück.

Achte mal auf das LMB. Freddy stellt regelmäßig Touren ein. Da können wir ja mal zusammen fahren. Treffpunkt ist immer der ehemalige Grillplatz am Parkplatz Alte Aachener Straße.

Wahrscheinlich fahre ich morgen früh, aber wirklich früh (ca. 9 Uhr) am Quarzsandwerk in Frechen. Ist nur eine kleine Runde (ohne Anfahrt ca. 15 Kilometer), macht aber viel Spaß. Wenn du Interesse hast, bitte melden.

Frank


----------



## hama687 (4. August 2007)

kitesun schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> 
> komme gerade von einer Tour auf der Glessener Höhe zurück.
> 
> ...



hey, ich hätte vllt auch kleines interrese muss es noch mit meienr besseren hälfte abklären, wenn du wieder auf mich wartest wäre ich gerne mal wieder dabei

gruss alex


----------



## Axel666 (5. August 2007)

Hi Kitesun,

das LMB?? Ähm, bin ja noch nicht so lange hier von der Patie....was ist das LMB?

Geh heute denk ich auch noch biken, allerdings wirds bei mir eher später Nachmittag. Aber wir können ja mal nächste Woche schaun obs nach der Arbeit passen sollte? Lust?

So long, besten Gruß Axel


----------



## kitesun (5. August 2007)

@axel
LMB=Last minute biking, schau mal oben rechts, da kann man sich offiziell zu Touren verabreden

Nächste Woche müssen wir mal schauen, soll wieder mehr regnen, sonst gerne

@hama
zu spät gesehen

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (6. August 2007)

Hallo Leute
Bin wieder zurück vom 24Stundenrennen am Ring.
Haben es geschafft und sind vierter geworden
Werde dann vielleicht für Samstag eine Runde ins LMB schreiben,ab nächste Woche dann auch wieder Abendliche Touren,die Touren beginnen meistens um 18.30Uhr und enden so nach 2-2,5 Stunden Fahrzeit.Treffpunkt ist dann meistens der ehemalige Grillplatz (Alte Aachenerstraße) in Königsdorf.
Also wie Frank schon geschrieben hat , immer schön im LMB nachschauen und anmelden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## fvallee (6. August 2007)

Hi, dann bin ich auch endlich mit dabei. Mein Bike ist Samstag leider nicht geliefert worden, ich hoffe auf Mittwoch. Donnerstag würde ich dann mitfahren. Werde auf die LMB achten.  
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migster (7. August 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an das Team Joisten-Bergheim   
Bis demnächst auf einer Feierabendrunde
LG 
Mike


----------



## Freddy41 (10. August 2007)

Hallo Mike
Danke für die vielen Glückwünsche fürs Team Joisten 
Werde ab nächste Woche wieder Feierabendrunden eintragen,hoffe doch das es mit dem Wetter endlich mal aufwärts gehen wird.
Wie schon gesagt werden die Touren so ab 18.30 Uhr starten.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (12. August 2007)

Kleiner Tourbericht von Samstag
Mitfahrer:
migster    (Mike)
mtbedu    (Eduard)

Tour begann bei herrlichstem Wetter  mit einer kleinen Verspätung und führte uns vom Treffpunkt Richtung Quarzwerke-Frechen,nach dessen Umrundung mit allen Höhen und Tiefen  fuhren wir dann zur Ichendorfer-Höhe wo es dann natürlich auch wieder den Probeberg zu bewältigen gab .Da so langsam die Kräfte nachließen fuhren wir den kürzesten Weg zum Gipfelkreuz der Glessener-Höhe und anschließend die Singletrailabfahrten wieder Richtung Treffpunkt.
Alles in allem kamen mit An-und Abfahrt so ca.52km bei 728Hm zusammen
Hoffe die Mitstreiter hatten ihren Spass daran gehabt 
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## migster (12. August 2007)

War eine wirkliche nette Tour bei schönstem Wetter.
Der  Freddy41 hat ja schon einen Bericht dazu gegeben. Und hat wieder mit seiner Landschaftskenntnis brillierte  
Bis zum nächsten mal bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter !!!
BG 
Mike


----------



## Freddy41 (15. August 2007)

kleiner Tourbericht der gestrigen Sonnentour 
Mitfahrer 
migster (Mike)
GIANTAC2 (Frank)
Es ging pünktlich vom Treffpunkt Richtung Ichendorfer-Höhe wo wir einige Steigungen und auch Steile Abfahrten zu bewältigen hatten.
Anschließend rüber zur Glessener-Höhe wo wir noch 3 weitere Biker trafen mit denen wir uns dann ein kleines Rennen bis zum Gipfelkreuz  lieferten 
Anschließend ging es über Singletrailabfahrten wieder Richtung Treffpunkt,von da an zur nächsten Runde Richtung Dansweiler.In Dansweiler fuhren wir dann am Bombenkrater vorbei um uns wieder über Singletrail und einen doch noch sehr tiefen und schlammigen Pferdeweg  wieder Richtung Ausgangspunkt zu kämpfen.Die Abendliche Runde Entpuppte sich im nachhinein doch schon zu einer schnelleren Trainingseinheit,Respekt an die beiden Mitfahrer 
Insgesamt sind wir dann auch auf 36,22km bei 428Hm gekommen.
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## fvallee (15. August 2007)

Hi,
nachdem ich jetzt endlich mein Bike habe  würde ich gerne eine Tour machen. Im LMB steht noch nichts für Freitag oder Wochenende.
Irgendwelche Pläne ?
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (15. August 2007)

Kann am Wochenende leider keine Tour ausschreiben da ich mit dem Team Joisten-Bergheim beim Trihill-Rennen in Lindlar bin.
Aber es kommen ja noch mehr Wochenenden,wo du dann gerne mitfahren kannst.Vielleicht schreibt aber Frank eine Tour aus,warte einfach noch ein wenig. 
Ansonsten sehen wir uns dann vielleicht ja in der nächsten Woche.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (15. August 2007)

o.k., Tour für Samstag um 10 habe ich eingetragen
Friedhelm und Team: Viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## Freddy41 (15. August 2007)

Tja Frank (fvallee)
So schnell kanns gehen 
Wie du siehst hat Frank (Kitesun) auch schon prombt eine Tour ausgeschrieben,brauchst dich also nur noch einzutragen.
Wünsche euch dann noch viel Spass und vor allem schönstes Wetter auf der Glessener-Höhe. 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## fvallee (15. August 2007)

Alles klar bin dabei.
Fahren wir bei jedem Wetter ?


Frank


----------



## kitesun (16. August 2007)

@namensvetter

bei Regen fahre ich nie, aber Samstag scheint die Sonne !
Bis dann
Frank


----------



## bernhardwalter (17. August 2007)

Hallo Frank @ kitesun,

werde mir den Termin vormerken,ist natürlich sehr früh werde wie immer mit dem Rad anreisen und muß dann spätestens um 9.00 Uhr von Esch aus losfahren.
Ich werde einmal versuchen deinen Namensvetter Frank @ fvallee zu erreichen vieleicht kann man ja von Pulheim gemeinsam mit dem Rad losfahren.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## kitesun (17. August 2007)

@bernhard

wäre schön, wenn es klappen würde.

Aber denk dran: Morgen ist es der andere Treffpunkt!

Frank


----------



## bernhardwalter (17. August 2007)

kitesun schrieb:


> @bernhard
> 
> wäre schön, wenn es klappen würde.
> 
> ...



@kitesun

Parkplatz Alte Aachener Strasse ist doch die abgebrannte Grillhütte , oder ??? wenn nicht bitte nochmal ne Rückinfo,Danke ansonsten bis Morgen 10.00 Uhr

Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## kitesun (17. August 2007)

genau da


----------



## bernhardwalter (17. August 2007)

kitesun schrieb:


> @namensvetter
> 
> bei Regen fahre ich nie, aber Samstag scheint die Sonne !
> Bis dann
> Frank



Zur Zeit regnet es mächtig in Esch.Wie kann ich dich am Samstagmorgen telefinisch erreichen zwecks Absprache ob die Tour stattfindet oder nimmtst du die Tour dann bis 9.00 Uhr wieder raus? Kannst ja noch mal posten.

Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (18. August 2007)

@bernhard

es sieht gut aus, wir fahren.

Bis Gleich
Frank


----------



## bernhardwalter (18. August 2007)

@kitesun

ok,dann bis gleich.
Frank und ich werden uns in Pulheim um 9.15 Uhr treffen und gemeinsam mit dem Rad anfahren

Gruß

Bernhard


----------



## kitesun (18. August 2007)

kleiner Tourbericht von heute. 
Mitfahrer waren:

bernhardwalter - Bernhard
fvallee - Frank
GIANTAC2 - Frank
mtbedu - Eduard

Losgefahren vom Treffpunkt ging es über die bekannten Trails richtig Gipfel um direkt wieder runterzufahren und über die Aachener Straße das Gebiet zu wechseln. Dort ein paar Trails, dann zur Röttgen Höhe hoch, die Treppenabfahrt und rüber zum Marienfeld. Dort die Trails um den Weinberg gefahren und dann noch ein paar Trails am Quarzsandwerk mitgenommen.

Unterwegs gab es nur einen Platten.

Insgesamt bei mir 45 Kilometer mit 480 Höhenmeter

Hat Spaß gemacht

Bis demnächst
Frank


----------



## fvallee (19. August 2007)

Hallo Frank (kitesun),
hat super Spaß gemacht. Für die erste Tour mit dem Bike war das genau richtig. Freue mich schon auf die nächste. Bis nächste Woche von mir aus auch eine halbe Stunde früher ;-))
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (19. August 2007)

Hi Leute
Falle wohl oder übel die nächsten Wochen aus 
Habe beim Rennen in Lindlar den Abstieg vom MTB über den
Lenker gewählt,war aber keine so gute Idee 
Folge war ein Aufenthalt in der Klinlik
mit Diagnose doppelter Bänderriss in der linken Schulter,Rippenprellung und sonstigen kleingkeiten 
Hoffe doch das Frank euch weiterhin die Touren auf der Glessener-Höhe
anbieten wird.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## bernhardwalter (19. August 2007)

Hi Frank @kitesun,

war mal wieder eine schöne Tour bie gutem Wetter und mit netten Leuten ,bin bestimmt wieder mal mit dabei wenn die Zeit passt 

@ Freddy 41,

wünsche dir gute Besserung und erhole dich erst einmal von der Aktion.
Handelt es sich bei dem Bänderriss im Schulterbereich eventuell um die Bänder des Schlüsselbeins ( mann nennt es auch Tossy 1-3 ),habe damit auch schon Erfahrung beim Skifahren gemacht,dumme Sache tut aber zum Glück nicht wirklich weh habe die OP bis heute noch nicht machen lassen z.Z. kann ich auch so damit leben und arbeiten und biken.

Schönen gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## migster (19. August 2007)

@Freddy41

Gute Besserung ... Und nicht zu viele Schmerzen ..  

LG
Mike


----------



## kitesun (20. August 2007)

ne,ne Friedhelm, was machst du nur für Sachen ?

Alles gute für die Genesung und das es nicht so schlimm ist, wie es sich anhört.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (20. August 2007)

@ alle
Danke für die Genesungswünsche,kann sie gut gebrauchen 
@ Frank 
Hoffe doch das du solange den Guide übernimmst und die neuen weiter
bei Laune hälst. 
Bis bald Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fvallee (21. August 2007)

Also zunächst mal gute Besserung und mach Dir keine Sorgen um die Neuen. Ich finde Frank (kitesun) hat seinen Job gut gemacht.

Kitesun - fährst du am Donnerstag ? Ich kann Samstag nicht muss in der Schule streichen.

Frank


----------



## kitesun (21. August 2007)

also so viele Touren wie Friedhelm werde ich auf jeden Fall nicht anbieten. Ich fahre auch mal gerne alleine. Auch bin ich bei nicht konstant guten Wetter lieber flexibel. Außerdem muß das mit der Familie abgestimmt werden und und und ...

Donnerstag klappt nicht, da ich einen Zahnarzttermin habe. Freitag auch nicht, da mit Sohnemann zum FC (auweija), also am Samstag, aber dann so um 9.30.

Oder am Mittwoch. Wochentags fahre ich immer so um 17 Uhr und dann nicht so lange.

Und eine Tour ins Bergische setze ich nur bei konstant schönen Wetter nochmals rein. Muß sich ja lohnen der Ausflug.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (25. August 2007)

@ alle
bei mir dauerts wohl etwas länger 
habe am dienstag erfahren das ich auch noch einen rückenwirbel gebrochen habe,mußte deshalb im krankenhaus bleiben(die wollten mich nicht mehr gehen lassen) also werde da wohl mit einer pause von 6 wochen rechnen müssen ,und das bei dem wetter.
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## hot-cilli (26. August 2007)

@friedhelm,
was machst du denn für sachen?! alles gute für dich und sieh zu, dass du schnell wieder auf die beine/auf's rad kommst. 

grüsse,
michael


----------



## Freddy41 (3. September 2007)

@ Michael
Danke für die guten Besserungswünsche 
Hoffe doch das ich bald wieder fahren kann 
Hier im Kölner Westen tut sich im Moment ja sehr wenig,so das ich mich mit der
Heilung etwas beeilen muß,um die nächsten Touren wieder anbieten zu können 
Fahre jetzt erst einmal 2-Wochen in Genesungs-Urlaub und fange dann wieder mit einem leichten Training an.Wenn ich dann wieder voll Einsatzbereit bin schreibe ich natürlich auch wieder Touren auf der Glessener Höhe aus.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Conzi (4. September 2007)

Hi Friedhelm,

ich wollte Dir unbekannterweise auch mal "gute Besserung" wünschen. 
Ich weiß wie sich ein gebrochener Wirbel anfühlt  







Schöne Grüße
Martin (aka Conzi)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (4. September 2007)

Hi Martin
Sieht ja Übel aus auf dem Foto.
Bei mir machen sie aber nichts dran,weil es der 5 Lendenwirbel ist,und der soll wohl wieder alleine zusammen wachsen. 
Wie lange hat es denn gedauert bis du wieder biken konntest????
Auf jedenfall nochmal danke.
Schönen Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Conzi (4. September 2007)

Hi Freddy,

bei mir war's der LWK1 nach einem Gleitschirmabsturz aus ca. 300m Höhe. Der Reserveschirm ist nur halb aufgegangen  

Ich habe mit dem Biken erst letztes Jahr angefangen (vorher war ich Gleitschirmflieger, höhö), der gesamte Heilungsprozess hat sich aber fast zwei Jahre hingezogen. Verunfallt bin ich im April 2004, die Schrauben sind im September 2005 entfernt worden. Dazwischen ging mal gar nix. Ich war total unbeweglich und hatte permanent Rückenschmerzen. Nach der Entfernung der Schrauben war ich im Dezember wieder Skifahren und im März 2006 habe ich das Biken angefangen. Seitdem habe ich keine Probleme oder Schmerzen mehr. Schwein gehabt  

Meine damalige Krankengymnastin hat mir erzählt, dass 7% aller Knochenbrüche Wirbelsäulenverletzungen sind - und davon der Großteil LWK5 und Steißbein. Ganz weit vorne sind da die Rollerblader. LWK5 und Steißbein wird in der Tat in den meisten Fällen "konservativ" - also gar nicht - behandelt.

Das wird schon wieder  

Schöne Grüße aus Euskirchen

Martin


----------



## Freddy41 (4. September 2007)

Hi Martin
Danke für die Info,das macht mir schon wieder richtig Hoffnung. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## cubbe (20. September 2007)

Hi ich komme auch aus Köln und suche noch ne möglichkeit mein neues MTb etwas mehr zu nutzen.
Deswegen wollte ich mal fragen ob hier noch Touren geplant sind, oder ob ihr mir nen anderen Thread empfeheln könnt wo momentan mehr los ist.

Danke Gruß cubbe


----------



## Freddy41 (20. September 2007)

Hi Cubbe
Da ich im Moment durch meine Verletzung keine Touren ausschreiben kann,kann ich dir nur Empfehlen mal eine Tour im Königsforst mitzufahren.Die Touren werden  im LMB mehrmals angeboten.Sobald ich wieder fahren kann werde ich natürlich auch wieder Touren hier auf der Glessener-Höhe anbieten.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (1. Oktober 2007)

Servus Friedhelm und Frank, 
habt ihr zur Tour zur Glessener-Höhe auch die GPS Daten zur Hand? Würde diese gerne mal mit einem Freund abfahren oder/und auch mit euch gemeinsam.

Würde mich freuen, wenn der Köln-West-Thread bald wieder auflebt. 
Bis dahin, gute Besserung und Grüße aus dem Lindenthal, Sören


----------



## kitesun (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Sören,

nein, GPS-Daten habe ich nicht.

Stelle mal eine Tour fürs nächste Wochenende ein.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## snoeren (1. Oktober 2007)

kitesun schrieb:


> Stelle mal eine Tour fürs nächste Wochenende ein.


Das geht ja fix  Wenn du das kommende Wochenende (6.10.) meinst, muß ich leider passen. Aber das Wochenende des 13. wäre super. Dann wäre ich auf jeden Fall mit von der Partie und ein Kumpel evtl. auch.

Könnte dann ja dann auch mein GPS mitführen, dann können wir die Strecke tracken 

Gruß, Sören


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Sören
Habe leider auch keine GPS-Daten zur Hand.
Das mit dem fahren wird bei mir leider auch noch ein wenig dauern 
Aber es gibt zwei Fahrer die mit uns schon Touren mitgefahren sind und diese auf GPS aufgezeichnet haben.
1) spitfire4 war am 18.11.06 mit ,sichtbar auf Seite 260, mit uns eine größere Tour fahren.
2) jokomen war am 06.01.07 mit ,sichtbar auf Seite 386, die etwas kleinere Tour mitgefahren.
Kannst sie ja mal fragen ob sie dir die Daten senden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## migster (5. Oktober 2007)

Stelle mal eine Tour fürs nächste Wochenende ein.


Leider muss ich absagen .. 
Ansonsten jederzeit wieder  
Mfg
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (6. Oktober 2007)

ok, dann lösche ich den Termin und fahre jetzt alleine los

Frank


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. Oktober 2007)

kitesun schrieb:


> ok, dann lösche ich den Termin und fahre jetzt alleine los
> 
> Frank



Schade Frank,

habe den Termin nicht gesehen wäre sonst gerne mitgefahren,dann bis demnächst im Wald.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute
Habe heute mein Rad wiederbekommen und werde ab nächste Woche langsam mit dem Training anfangen 
Wenn alles nach Plan läuft schreibe ich dann bald wieder Touren auf der Glessener-Höhe aus,hoffe doch das dann die Seite hier wieder etwas mehr Leben bekommt 
Bis blad Friedhelm


----------



## migster (19. Oktober 2007)

Bin dabei


----------



## snoeren (19. Oktober 2007)

Bin auch noch da und lausche aufmerksam  

Vielleicht passt es ja das nächste mal


----------



## kitesun (20. Oktober 2007)

dann will ich mal von meiner Tour heute morgen um 8:30 Uhr bei 3 Grad und schönstem Sonnenschein berichten:

Los ging es von Weiden (58 Meter hoch) nach Hücheln die Straße zum Quarzsandwerk hoch bis auf die Spitze des Erholungsparks (130 Meter hoch mit zum Schluß 18 % Steigung). Dann den Trail runter, rechts unter die Bahnlinie den Weg am Quarzsandwerk lang bis hinten zur ersten Schlüsseltabelle, der Abfahrt runter ins Quarzsandwerk, einmal rüber zur anderen Seite, über Feldwege und den Trail neben Habbelrath über die Dürener Straße in die Hohe Scholle. Dort die Trails zum Weinberg genommen mit der zweiten Schlüsselstelle, der Hubbelabfahrt mit anschließener Kompression, eine Schleife gefahren und dann entlang der Autobahn, über die Autobahn nach Horrem runter, die Trails im kleinen Wäldchen genommen bis zur Treppenauffahrt an der Röttgenhöhe, dann die Röttgenhöhe passiert und rüber zum Waldstück neben dem Quarzsandwerk. Dort noch eine Runde gedreht und dann wieder nach Hause.

Zusammen 32 Kilometer mit 360 Höhenmeter, durchschnittliche Steigung 5 %, maximal 31 %.

Kann die Tour gerne bei Interesse mal ins LMB stellen. Mit weiteren Schleifen kann die Tour auch jederzeit erweitert werden.

Ich fahre aber halt immer gerne sehr früh, da dann weniger Hunde und NW-Stöcke mit entsprechenden Besitzern unterwegs sind.

Frank


----------



## cube64 (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Mich hat der MTB-Virus im Mai erwischt, seit ich meine erste Fahrt mit den Mädels aus Bergsch Gladbach vom SportsInTeam gemacht habe. Fahre seitdem bei jeder Tour mit die das SiT so anbietet. Habe jetzt mitbekommen, daß ihr hier in meiner Ecke (wohne in Glessen) auch was anbietet - oder bald wieder - und würde gerne mal mitfahren. Wäre schön, wenn wir zumindest einmal ausprobieren würden, ob wir vom Tempo und dem Technischen her zusammenpassen.

Gruß
Manuela


----------



## kitesun (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Manuela, 

willkommen im großen MTB-Club. Das mit dem mitfahren wird vom Tempo kein Problem, da es immer nach den Langsamsten geht bzw. man jederzeit abbrechen kann. Und bei den schwierigen, kurzen Passagen kann man ja auch mal notfalls vom Rad steigen.

Dann werde ich mal in den nächsten Tagen fürs nächste Wochenende eine Tour ins LMB einstellen, falls die Wetteraussichten o.k. sind, und ich weiß, wann ich frei habe. 

Bis zur nächsten Tour
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen
Also Frank wenn ich in der Woche eine Fahrt auf der Straße hinter mir habe und es keine Probleme mit dem Wirbel nach sich zieht , probiere ich die Tour mitzufahren . Falls der Wirbel im Gelände Probleme bereitet klinke ich mich dann wohl oder übel frühzeitig aus.Hoffe aber das alles klappt ,denn 8-Wochen Radpause sind mir schon viel zu lange gewesen. 
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (24. Oktober 2007)

so, jetzt habe ich für Samstag um 14 Uhr eine Tour eingestellt.
Ich hoffe auf zahlreiche Anmeldungen.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## cube64 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Frank!

Samstag werde ich es wohl nicht schaffen. Bleibe aber wachsam und werde die erste Möglichkeit nutzen, die sich mir bietet, um mitzufahren.

Gruß
Manuela


----------



## snoeren (26. Oktober 2007)

kitesun schrieb:


> so, jetzt habe ich für Samstag um 14 Uhr eine Tour eingestellt.


Hallo Frank, hab mir gerade den Treffpunkt auf Google Maps rausgesucht. Ist das richtig? 
Hat jemand Erfahrung wie lange ich dahin aus der Stadt (Lindenthal) mit dem Rad brauch. Also ich versuche am Samstag dabei zu sein ...  Werde mich dann auch noch anmelden. Falls sich sonst niemand meldet, was hältst du davon früher auf die Piste zu gehen? So gegen 12 oder 13 Uhr vielleicht?

Gruß, Sören


----------



## kitesun (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Sören,

o.k., Termin habe ich auf 12 Uhr geändert. Fährt eh wahrscheinlich kein Weiterer mit.

Treffpunkt ist richtig. Du fährst die Aachener Straße stadtauswärts bis hoch nach Königsdorf. Hinter der Ortsgrenze geht es rechts ab auf die alte Aachener Straße. Nach ca. 1 Kilometer, am Ende, kommt der Parkplatz.

Von Lindenthal würde ich sagen ca. 45 Minuten.

Bis morgen
Frank


----------



## cube64 (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Frank!

12.00 Uhr kann ich. Bin dabei, falls es noch nicht zu spät ist. Anfahrtsskizze habe ich ja dank Sören 


Gruß
Manuela


----------



## kitesun (26. Oktober 2007)

prima, dann bis morgen um 12

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoeren (26. Oktober 2007)

Da simmer dabei, das ist prima ....  
Alle Termin unter Dach und Fach. Wir sehen uns morgen um 12 Uhr.

Gruß, Sören


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Frank
12.00 Uhr schaffe ich leider nicht.
Fahre dann so gegen 13.00 bei mir los , vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann unterwegs.Welche Strecke fährst du und wo bist du so gegen 13.00,versuche euch dann zu finden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm,

weiß ich ja, deshalb habe ich den Termin erst auf 14 Uhr gesetzt, aber du hast dich nicht gemeldet, da dachte ich, das klappt doch noch nicht.

Über die Strecke habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, aber Ichendorfer Höhe eher nicht, evtl. erstmal hoch zum Kreuz und dann Abtsbusch oder doch rüber zum Quarzsandwerk.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja zufällig.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## snoeren (27. Oktober 2007)

.. .also von mir aus könnten wir da ganze auch auf 13 Uhr verschieben, dann könnte Friedhelm mitfahren. Was meint ihr?


----------



## kitesun (27. Oktober 2007)

mir ist es egal. Da muß Manuela was dazu sagen. 
Falls ich bis 10.30 Uhr hier nichts mehr höre, bleibt es bei 12 Uhr

Frank


----------



## cube64 (27. Oktober 2007)

Uppsh, gerade noch geschafft. 13.00 Uhr ist okay für mich!

Gruß
Manuela


----------



## kitesun (27. Oktober 2007)

alles klar, dann fahren wir um 13 Uhr
Frank


----------



## snoeren (27. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Freddy41 (27. Oktober 2007)

@ Frank und allen Mitfahrern und Mitfahrerin
Bedanke mich bei allen für die Verlegung des Termins,so das ich Mitfahren kann.
Hoffe das wir eine Schöne Tour zusammen erleben werden 
Bis gleich dann 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (27. Oktober 2007)

kleiner Bericht der heutigen Tour:

Es habe sich am Treffpunkt eingefunden:

cube64 - Manuela
snoeren - Sören
Freddy41 - Friedhelm
pd1 - Patrick
hummock - Uli
kitesun - Frank 

Los ging es mit den bekannten Trails um dann über die Aachener Straße in die Wälder einzutauchen. Hoch die Röttgen Höhe, die Treppenabfahrt runter und rüber zur Hohen Scholle. Die Schleife um den Weinberg mitgenommen und dann noch die Runde am Quarzsandwerk genommen. 

Ich habe mich dann verabschiedet. Der Rest ist zum Treffpunkt zurückgefahren und dann teilweise wohl noch weitergefahren. War ja auch nur eine kleine Aufwärmrunde.

Bei mir waren es 32 Kilometer bei respektablen 450 Höhenmeter. 

Es war eine schöne homogene Tour, was man bei der Startaufstellung nicht hätte vermuten können. Super.

Bis demnächst 
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoeren (27. Oktober 2007)

Ja, war ne super Tour, vielen Dank fürs einführen. Bin richtig begeistert von euren Hausbergen und werde in Zukunft öfters mit von der Partie sein.
Gruß, Sören


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Oktober 2007)

HI Frank
War wirklich eine super Tour mit doch sehr Angenehmen Mitfahrern. 
Haben nach deinem Abschied dann den Weg zurück zum Treffpunkt
genommen wo sich Sören dann verabschiedete.
Anschließend ging die Tour dann Richtung Glessen wo sich dann auch Manuela
von uns Trennte (war doch schon eine tolle Leistung von Manuela)Respekt 
Uli,Patrick und ich sind dann noch hoch zum Kreuz um mir doch noch die Möglichkeit zu geben die tollen Abfahrten zu genießen.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 57,13 km bei 780 Höhenmeter 
War mal wieder Richtig was zum genießen nach der langen Pause.
Bis demnächst dann Friedhelm


----------



## cube64 (27. Oktober 2007)

Kann mich nur anschließen Männers, es war echt toll!

Eure "kleine Aufwärmrunde" hat mich schon ein bischen geschafft, was mich aber nicht davon abhalten wird, wieder mitzufahren. 

Gruß
Manuela


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Oktober 2007)

cube64 schrieb:


> Kann mich nur anschließen Männers, es war echt toll!
> 
> Eure "kleine Aufwärmrunde" hat mich schon ein bischen geschafft, was mich aber nicht davon abhalten wird, wieder mitzufahren.
> 
> ...



Hi Manuela
Du schreibst das dich die kleine Aufwärmrunde ein bisschen geschafft hat 
Meiner Meinung nach warst du aber noch sehr fit,hättest also locker noch den Rest der Tour mitfahren können. 
Naja vielleicht schreibe ich für Samstag dann eine Tour aus,damit du auch die Ichendorfer-und Glessener-Höhe etwas genauer kennenlernen kannst.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Oktober 2007)

Also Leute 
Wenn das Wetter am Samstag Trocken bleibt,schreibe ich eine Tour auf der Glessener-und Ichendorfer-Höhe aus.Es werden dann wohl so ca.40km bei 600 Höhenmetern zusammenkommen,die aber in einem Normalen Tempo gefahren werden.Also so wie immer,der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo.Es wird eine Tour für jedermann der etwas Technik beherrscht,da auch der ein oder andere Singletrail dabei sein wird.Aber keine Angst alles ist Fahrbar. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen
Also habe dann für Samstag mal eine Tour eingetragen.
Hoffe doch das es ein wenig Sonne geben wird ,kann so eine Ausfahrt in der Herbstsonne gut gebrauchen.
Also dann bis hoffentlich Samstag .
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## cube64 (1. November 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm!

Danke für die Blumen - so ein Lob tut ja doch gut und motiviert mich natürlich auch. 

Habe im Moment noch ein bischen Probleme, mir die Samstagnachmittage freizuschaufeln. Hoffe aber, du bietest diese Tour bald wieder an, damit ich die Glessener Höhe - quasi meine Heimat - endlich mal besser kennen lerne 

Habt viel Spaß am Samstag und hoffentlich bis bald!
Manuela


----------



## Freddy41 (1. November 2007)

Hi Manuela
Schade das du am Samstag nicht kannst,aber keine Panik werde die Tour des öffteren Ausschreiben,so das du die Glessener-Höhe von ihrer besten Seite kennelernen wirst 
Und Spass werden wir dann am Samstag auch haben,da uns der Spass eigentlich nur durch Regen verdorben werden kann.
Freue mich schon darauf und bin sehr erfreut das es doch wieder einige Mitfahrer gibt.Und die sich eingetragen haben sind auch eine tolle Truppe. 
Also bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (2. November 2007)

Hab nun doch als Mitfahrer wieder abgemeldet. Bin zur Vernunft gekommen und werde morgen meinem Bruder und seiner Frau, die gerade bei mir zu Besuch sind, das schöne Köln zeigen ... auch wenn's mich echt in den Beinen kitzeln würde ;-) 
Ich wünsch euch aber eine schöne Tour die hoffentlich von Petrus gesegnet sein wird.

LG, Sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (2. November 2007)

Hallo Sören
Schade das du Morgen nicht mitfahren kannst,aber man muß halt Prioritäten setzten,und die Familie geht immer vor. 
Aber das mit dem Wetter sieht hier nicht so gut aus,hoffe doch das es Morgen wenigstens trocken bleibt.
Wäre schade um die Tour.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (3. November 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm,

also ich bin raus. Gestern den ganzen Tag Nieselregen im Phantasialand hat mir gereicht. 

Morgen soll es besser sein.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (3. November 2007)

Also Leute
Die Tour findet auf jedenfall statt.
Es hat sogar aufgehört zu nieseln und die Sonne lässt sich ab und an blicken 
Bis gleich dann Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (3. November 2007)

Kurzer Tourbericht von Heute
Mitfahrer waren
migster
mtbedu
Bernhardwalter
Tom-Siegburg
Robby67

Vom Treffpunkt ging es erst einmal rüber zu den Quarzwerken,diese einmal Umrundet und wieder zurück zur Glessener-Höhe.
Hier verabschiedeten sich dann Robby67 und Tom-Siegburg kurz vorher hatte sich auch Bernhardwalter von uns getrennt.Der Rest der Truppe fuhr dann noch bis kurz vors Kreuz um Anschließend die Trailabfahrt noch zu genießen.
Zum Schluß ging es dann rüber nach Ichendorf wo wir uns dann getrennt haben.
Mike mußte von da aus noch bis Elsdorf (hoffe du bist gut und trocken dort angekommen)
Ingesamt waren es dann bei mir 36,55 km bei 554 Höhenmetern.
Bis demnächst dann Friedhelm


----------



## migster (3. November 2007)

Ja danke ... bin trocken angekommen  
Die Tour hat mir wieder sehr gut gefallen ...
Bis demnächst 

Mike


----------



## bernhardwalter (4. November 2007)

Es hat sich wieder mal bewiesen dass eine spontane Entscheidung,ohne Eintrag ins LMB nie falsch sein kann , ich habe den Absprung zeitlich letztendlich gut gewählt,war pünktlich zum " Enkelkindnachmittag wieder zu Hause", war eine schöne Tour,danke fürs guiden und einen schönen Gruß an alle Mitfahrer.

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoeren (16. November 2007)

Moin die Herren und Damen,
plant morgen irgendwer im Kölner Westen durch die Wälder zu düsen? und würde derjenige mich guiden?  Morgen hätte ich mal wieder Zeit ...

Gruß, Sören


----------



## Freddy41 (16. November 2007)

Hi Sören
Leider kann ich dieses Wochenende nicht fahren. 
Aber nächsten Samstag werde ich dann wieder eine Tour planen,falls
das Wetter nichts dagegen hat .Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und Frank fährt eine Runde mit dir. 
Vielleicht dann bis nächsten Samstag.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (16. November 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Leider kann ich dieses Wochenende nicht fahren.


Wirklich schade, dann werde ich mal abwarten, was der Rest so morgen vorhat. Ansonsten muss improvisiert werden


----------



## kitesun (17. November 2007)

Hallo Sören,

heute geht nicht. Fahre morgen früh
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (18. November 2007)

@ Sören und Frank
Seid ihr gefahren????
Wenn ja erzählt mal ob oben alles trocken war,ich war schon ein wenig enttäuscht das ich bei diesem supergeilen Wetter nicht fahren konnte 
Aber ich hoffe doch das ihr die Sonnenstrahlen genossen habt 
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (19. November 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm,

bin gestern morgen um 9 Uhr alleine gefahren. Anfangs war es noch schön sonnig und die Wege auf der Glessener Höhe auch halbwegs trocken. Dann wurde es aber immer dunkler und ein starker Wind kam auf. Als ich zuhause ankam, war ich total durchgefroren.

Und noch ein Highlight: als ich am Kreuz eine kleine Pause gemacht habe, liefen ca. in 100 Meter Entfernung ein Dutzend Wildschweine vorbei. Habe ich so dort noch nie gesehen

Frank


----------



## snoeren (19. November 2007)

Moin zusammen,
gestern war für mich ein voller Reinfall. Hab den ganzen Tag auf einen Kumpel gewartet um mit ihm zu fahren doch der hat vor lauter Feiern am Vortag den ganzen Tag verpennt. Nun gut, hab ich mich eben noch ne Stunde beim Spinnen ausgepowert. 

Frank hatte ja nen tollen Ritt - 2 Highlights!? Das erste Highlight war dann wohl völlig durchfroren zu sein, oder?   Hoffe nur, du holst dir keine Erkältung. Hab mich auf jeden Fall richtig geärgert als ich das schöne Wetter vorbeiziehen sah.

Bis zum nächsten mal  
Sören


----------



## Freddy41 (19. November 2007)

Hi Frank
Mit dem Wetter hattest du ja wirklich Glück 
Schade das ich nicht konnte,aber Sonntag war noch Aufräumen angesagt.
Und so richtig gut ging es mir nach der Feier auch nicht wirklich,muß wohl an dem letzten Bier gelegen haben. 
Das mit den Wildschweinen gefällt mir nicht wirklich,hoffe die haben sich an dem einen Tag nur verirrt gehabt und bleiben uns bei weiteren Touren erspart.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Daze (19. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
schöner Thread in den ich mich gerne mal einklinke. 
Von meiner ehrenfelder Haustür aus startend bin ich normalerweise in Ville und Stadtwald unterwegs (Wenns denn Heimspiel sein muss). Gestern bin ich erstmalig von Ehrenfeld Richtung Glessener Höhe gestartet. War allerdings erst gegen elf unterwegs.
Die Anreise verlief eher mäßig. Feldwege und Wind, recht ungemütlich. Aber zumindest schien die Sonne. Bocklemünd raus auf K5 über  Widdersdorf, Freimersdorf zum Wanderparkplatz. Für einen Sonntag war ich fast zu spät dran, denn es war schon recht viel Fußvolk unterwegs. 
Vom Gipfelkreuz aus fuhr ich Richtung Funkantenne, in der Hoffnung auf eine alternative Abfahrt. War aber nicht. Also bog ich vor der Antenne links auf den Traktorweg (schlammig und von Schwarzkitteln zerwühlt). um zurück zur Hütte zu fahren. die Rotte lag noch am waldrand nahe der Hütte im Gebüsch, ließ sich aber auf ca 30m Entfernung mit einem Pfiff vertreiben). Im Frühjahr mit Frischlingen sollte man das glaub ich lassen.
Von der Hütte quer über Höhe und den regulären Weg abwärts. Richtung Wanderparkplatz wieder zurück. (insgesamt 47km)
Fazit: Glessener Höhe lohnt einen Ausflug, allerdings fehlt mir noch der Plan für eine größere Runde und vielleicht ein Erfahrungsaustausch für Strecken abseits der Hauptweg (Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl). Für die An- und Abreise muss ich mir was überlegen. Gibts da attraktivere Alternativen?  
Vielleicht pedaliert man mal gemeinsam.
Schönen Gruß!
Ralf


----------



## Freddy41 (20. November 2007)

Hallo Ralf
Das mit den Wegen Abseits der Strecke lässt sich ja bei einer gemeinsamen Tour mal erledigen ,und es lohnt auf jedenfall-(Sind schöne Singlettrails dabei,die man ohne Hilfe so nicht finden kann,und diese verlangen einem sogar einiges an Kondition und Fahrtechnik ab)  . Also klink dich einfach mal ein wenn wieder eine Tour ausgeschrieben ist.Ich schreibe meistens Samstags so ca.13.30 Uhr die Touren aus.Eine Alternativstrecke aus Ehrenfeld kann ich dir leider keine nennen.
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (22. November 2007)

So habe für Samstag mal eine Tour eingetragen in der Hoffnung das es ein trockener Tag wird 
Hoffe allerdings das wir von Wildschweinen jeglicher Art verschont bleiben werden und die Wege einigermaßen befahrbar sind.
Die Tour wird auf jedenfall diesesmal über Ichendorfer und Glessener-Höhe gefahren,da ich dort schon einige Zeit nicht mehr war.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (23. November 2007)

Hab mich für morgen eingetragen und freue mich auf eine ausgiebige Ausfahrt  

@Ralf
Falls du morgen mitfahren möchtest, meld dich doch nochmal bei mir. Ich muss hier von Lindenthal nach Königsdorf kommen. Das könnten wir ja dann gemeinsam anpacken.

@all
Jungs, bei der letzten Ausfahrt habt ihr gemeint, man könnte mit den Öffentlichen anreisen. Bis wohin fährt die Bahn gleich nochmal?

Bis morgen dann!  
Sören


----------



## kitesun (23. November 2007)

Hallo Sören,

die Bahn fährt bis zur Endhaltestelle Weiden-West. Von da fährst du die Aachener Straße noch ca. 4 Kilometer bis zum Treffpunkt in Königsdorf.

Ich entscheide kurzfristig. ob ich euch teilweise begleite. Kann auf jeden Fall nicht so lang.

Frank


----------



## Daze (24. November 2007)

Heute pack ich es leider nicht.
Die Bremse ist gerade unpässlich (kein Öl in der Leitung) und ich bins auch (liegt wohl am gestrigen Wein). Beides krieg ich erst heute im Lauf des Tages in den Griff. Dann gehts bei mir erst morgen los.


----------



## Freddy41 (24. November 2007)

Schade Ralf
Heute hat sich dann doch schon eine schöne Gruppe zusammengefunden,wäre bestimmt interressant für dich geworden.
Aber vielleicht klappts ja dann beim nächsten mal. 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Bartek Mezinski (24. November 2007)

Hallo! Ich bin neu hier in Köln (auch in Deutschland ), und möchte gern mit "Bike Freunden" CC fahren, aber ich kenne leider keine CC Mountainbikers hier in Köln.....Ich wohne am Koeln-Junkersdorf, neben Rhein Energie Stadion.
Fährt jemand Morgen (Sonntag), und wo, um wieviel Uhr, können wir uns treffen?

Vielen Dank für Antwort
mit herzlichen Grüssen

/Bartek Mezinski

mein handy:01636875539
email:       :[email protected]


----------



## Freddy41 (24. November 2007)

Kleiner Bericht der heutigen Tour
Mitfahrer waren
snoeren (Sören)
migster (Mike)
superalu (Walter)
GIANTAC2 (Frank)
mtbedu (Eduard)
Björn
Die Tour begann pünktlich um 13.30 am Treffpunkt.
Wie schon angekündigt führte uns die Tour erst über die Ichendorfer-Höhe,wo der Probeberg diesesmal leider nicht zu schaffen war,da er durch arbeiten vollständig versandet ist.(schade um den Berg )
Anschließend rüber zur Glessener-Höhe,wo aber der Untergrund durch den Regen vollständig verschlammt war,und es uns daher doch schon einiges abverlangt hat,vor allem die Steigungen waren sehr schwer zu fahren.
Ingesamt sind trotzdem bei herrlichem Wetter 42,76km bei immerhin noch 499 Höhenmeter zusammengekommen.
Bis demnächst dann Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (24. November 2007)

Bartek Mezinski schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich bin neu hier in Köln (auch in Deutschland ), und möchte gern mit "Bike Freunden" CC fahren, aber ich kenne leider keine CC Mountainbikers hier in Köln.....Ich wohne am Koeln-Junkersdorf, neben Rhein Energie Stadion.
> Fährt jemand Morgen (Sonntag), und wo, um wieviel Uhr, können wir uns treffen?
> 
> Vielen Dank für Antwort
> ...



Hallo Bartek
Da ich heute schon gefahren bin wird das mit dem Sonntag bei mir nichts.
Aber schau doch einfach mal im LMB unter Fahrgemeinschaften nach,vielleicht findest du da eine Tour für Morgen.Ansonsten halte das LMB immer im Auge,da die Touren hier auf der Glessener-Höhe immer eingetragen werden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (27. November 2007)

Na Männer, wie schauts am Wochenende aus?  

Gruß, Sören (der schon wieder heiß auf nen Ritt ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (27. November 2007)

Hi Sören
Bei den Wetteraussichten weis ich noch nicht genau ob ich am Wochenende durch die Wälder heize,wenn ich aber fahren sollte sage ich natürlich Bescheid.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (27. November 2007)

Hallo Freddy
Solltest du ne Tour machen würd ich mich evtl. anschließen!
Noch hab ich das Wochenende frei!!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Freddy41 (30. November 2007)

Hallo Leute 
Also ich probiere es mal mit einer Tour in der Hoffnung das es Trocken bleibt.
Habe also mal eine Tour eingetragen.Falls es schüttet ohne Ende kann man mich ja über die Tel.Nummer erreichen um zu erfahren ob die Tour stattfindet.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (30. November 2007)

Mensch Freddy, schade. Muss leider passen da mir was dazwischen gekommen ist. So wie es aussieht soll das Wetter aber ganz gut werden - wechselhaft. Hab mir auf jeden Fall für den nächsten Ritt Schutzbleche geordert. Der Sand zwischen den Zähne vom letzten mal knirscht immer noch  

Gruß, Sören


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Dezember 2007)

Kleiner Tourbericht von heute.
Mitfahrer war dieses mal Walter (Superalu).
Sind bei herrlichstem Wetter  über Ichendorfer und Glessener-Höhe gefahren.
Dieses mal wurden fast nur Waldautobahnen genutzt,da die Seitenwege doch ziemlich Übel aussahen.
Alles in allem sind am Schluß dann 53,76km bei 551Hm zusammengekommen.
Danke noch mal an Walter,hat heute echt Spass gemacht. 
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## migster (2. Dezember 2007)

Mit dem Wetter habt ihr ja echt Glück gehabt  
Meine Hand machte leider kleine Probleme .. aber das nächste mal  
BG
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Mike
Stimmt , mit dem Wetter hatten wir wirklich das Glück Schlechthin 
.Schade das du nicht mitfahren konntest,war echt super.
Aber was ist denn mit deiner Hand los?????????????
Hoffentlich nichts schlimmes.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann ja bei der nächsten Ausfahrt wieder.
Bis dahin wünsche ich dir erst einmal gute Besserung. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## migster (2. Dezember 2007)

Danke Friedhelm...
Nein nix schlimmes .. eine Sehnenentzündung im Daumen ??? Kannte ich auch noch nicht  Ist aber schon wieder o.k.
Klar bin ich das nächste mal wieder dabei .. mit hoffentlich auch so gutem Wetter !!
BG
Mike


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute
So wie es Aussieht wird das wohl nichts mit einer Tour am Samstag. 
Falls sich das Wetter aber entgegen aller Vorhersagen doch noch bessern sollte,stelle ich kurzfristig eine Tour ins LMB. 
Also abwarten und Teetrinken.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (7. Dezember 2007)

Tee trinken?  
Ich liege mit einer schweren Erkältung im Bett und kann schon bald keinen Tee mehr sehen. Falls ihr euch morgen auf Bike schwingt, wünsch ich viel Spaß!

Gruß, Sören


----------



## cube64 (7. Dezember 2007)

Armer Sören! Dann wünsch ich dir mal gute Besserung.

Aber ist mir eh lieb, wenn ihr jetzt nicht so oft zusammen unterwegs seid, da ich es im Moment zeitlich Samstags nicht schaffe mitzufahren. Und wenn ihr ständig trainiert, kann ich im Frühjahr womöglich gar nicht mehr mit euch mithalten 

Schönes Wochenende!
Manuela


----------



## kitesun (7. Dezember 2007)

also ich habe so die Nase voll von dieser Nässe. Habe echt keine Lust jede Woche das Rad zu duschen.

Ich fahre morgen nur Straße. Ist ja auch schön...

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Dezember 2007)

@ Sören
Hallo Sören das mit der Erkältung ist nie schön,aber das mit dem Tee kan man ja ändern.
Mußt halt nur etwas Rum dazugeben und der Tee schmeckt schon viel besser 
Das mit der Tour morgen gibt bei dem Wetter eh keinen und bis zur Nächsten Tour bist du dann schon wieder Fit,bis dahin Wünsche ich dir gute Besserung 
@ Manuela
Das mit den Touren im Winter ist aber wichtig,sonst komme ich im Frühjahr bei den ersten Rennen ja gar nicht mehr mit 
Das mit der Zeit lässt sich doch bestimmt auch bei dir irgendwie regeln,somit kannst du dann auch im Frühjahr wieder optimal Mitfahren.
@ Frank
Kann dich gut verstehen im Moment sieht es hier wirklich Übel aus und macht auch nicht wirklich Spass,aber Strasse fahre ich überhaupt nicht gerne,dann schon lieber die Erft entlang.
Bis demnächst dann Friedhelm


----------



## superalu (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm,

ich werde heute auf jeden Fall fahren. Schreibst du noch einen Termin aus?

Lg an alle,

Walter


----------



## kitesun (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

kurzer Bericht von meiner Asphaltrunde heute morgen:

bin die Aachener Straße hoch, durch Königsdorf, hinten den Weg auf die Ichendorfer Höhe hoch, hinten wieder runter, die Straße nach Niederaussem lang, leider durch Niederaussem, da die Brücke zur Röttgenhöhe abgerissen wurde, am Haller Hof vorbei, die Straße zur Glessener Höhe hoch, wieder runter und dann über Glessen und Dansweiler nach hause.

Zusammen 38 Kilometer mit erstaunlichen 300 Höhenmeter.

Ist eine schöne Runde hauptsächlich auf Radwegen, bin trotzdem total dreckig.

Bis demnächst 
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Frank
Am Samstag gabs doch doch einen spontane Runde über die Glessener Höhe.
Habe mich mit Walter dann um 13.30Uhr an der Betonbrücke über den Gleisen getroffen.Sind dann kreuz und quer alle breiten Wege um die Glessener-Höhe gefahren,haben zweimal das Gipfelkreuz erreicht und beendeten die Tour dann nach 43,27km und 514Hm.Der Match ist nun etwas weniger geworden,da ich mindestens 2 kilo davon mit nach Hause gebracht habe .
Nächsten Samstag kann ich dann leider nicht fahren da ich auf einer Weihnachtsfeier bin.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoeren (12. Dezember 2007)

Mein Wetterbericht zeigt für Samstag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 bei 2-4 Grad. Die Erkältung ist überwunden und wenn mir der Weihnachtsgeschenkeeinkausstress keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, wäre ich am Samstag für ne Tour zu haben. Also nur zu!

Liebe Grüße, Sören


----------



## kitesun (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Sören,

ich schwächel zur Zeit ein wenig, habe eine Erkältung. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich am Wochenende fahren kann. Falls ja, mache ich aber nur eine kleine Runde.

Frank


----------



## snoeren (14. Dezember 2007)

... also generell würde ich diese Woche den Sonntag zum Fahren bevorzugen. Dann kann ich morgen in Ruhe meine Einkäufe tätigen. Falls also irgendwer von euch allen hier am Sonntag radln möchte, würde ich mich über einen kurzen Wink freuen.  

Gruß, Sören


----------



## cube64 (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Sonntag hört sich gut an, da könnte ich auch! Und die Sonne soll so was von scheinen!

Gruß
Manuela


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Dezember 2007)

Könnte vielleicht Sonntag eine Tour eintragen,bei mir gehts aber nur morgens.
Der Treffpunkt würde dann so gegen 10.00 ab der Alten Aachenerstraße stattfinden.Trage die Tour aber nur ein,wenn ich hier eine Rückmeldung über Mitfahrer bekomme.Würden dann so ca.30-40km werden.Fahrzeit etwa 3-4Std.
Warte dann erst einmal auf Antworten.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## superalu (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Sonntag würde ich mitfahren. Schreibst du noch einen Termin aus Friedhelm?
So ab 10 Uhr wäre für mich ok.

Grüße
Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (15. Dezember 2007)

@ alle
Habe dann mal einen Termin für Sonntag 10.00 Uhr eingetragen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (15. Dezember 2007)

habe mich auch eingetragen, werde aber - wie immer - nicht die ganze Tour mitfahren.

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis von meiner Tour heute morgen: Die Treppenabfahrt von der Röttgen Höhe ist treppenlos. Ich denke, wenn der Weg nicht mehr so sandig und matchig ist, kann man den kompletten Weg fahren. Sehr schön.

Bis morgen
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Dezember 2007)

Heutiger Tourbericht nach einer super Sonnigen aber dennoch sehr kalten fahrt 
Mitfahrer waren
cube 64  (Manuela)
Kitesun   (Frank)
superalu  (Walter)
mtbedu   (Eduard)
snoeren   (Sören)
pd1        (Patrick)
Tomate 007
Freddy41 (Friedhelm)
Also die Tour begann bei wirklich herrlichem Wetter (Sonne pur) vom Startpunkt aus Richtung Dansweiler,wo es schon einige Steigungen zu bewältigen gab.Anschließend rüber zur Fischbach-Höhe,wo wir die Tour mal von der anderen Richtung her befuhren,was aber auch ganz Interressant war .Dann gab es eine Steigung zu bewältigen die ich noch nie bezwungen hatte,diesesmal hätte ich es schaffen können,aber Walter wollte mir diese Genugtuung dann doch nicht gönnen (Jetzt werde ich es wohl nie mehr schaffen,dank an Walter )
Anschließend führte uns die Tour zum Gipfelkreuz der Glessener-Höhe,von da ging es nur noch Bergab Richtung Treffpunkt.
Nochmal Respekt an Manuela die sich Tapfer jede Steigung Hochquälte und doch immer wieder vorne dabei war 
Insgesamt waren es dann auch 46,84km bei 531Hm und einer Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit von immerhin 16,5 km.
Hoffe das bei Sören die Zehen beim Duschen nicht abgefallen sind.
Bis zur nächsten Tour Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoeren (16. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir ist wieder alle aufgetaut  War wie gewohnt ne super Tour mit euch bei fantastischen Wetter  Bei mir sind ganze 60 km auf den Tacho gekommen, die aber auch zu spüren sind. Nun folgt der gemütliche Teil des Tages  

Nächste Woche wird es bei mir leider nix, da wir am Freitag bereits in den Süden zu Familie und Co abhauen. Werde dann erst wieder im neuen Jahr mit euch fahren können. In diesem Fall wünsch ich euch eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Start ins neuen Jahr!!!  

Liebe Grüße, Sören


----------



## cube64 (16. Dezember 2007)

Männers, das war echt wieder ne tolle Tour. Mußte aber direkt in die Badewanne und dann auf's Sofa! Bin total fertig und werde wohl heute mal wieder keine Hausfrauentätigkeiten verrichten können. Tja, frau muß halt  Prioritäten setzen!

@Friedhelm - hier der Link zur SiT-Seite: http://www.sportsinteam.de
Kann ich wärmstens empfehlen und ist gerade für Anfänger genau das richtige.


Bis bald!
Manuela


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Dezember 2007)

@ Manuela
Danke für den link 
Werde ihn meiner Tochter wärmstens Empfehlen und ihr vielleicht einen Kursus spendieren.

@ Sören 
Wünsche dir auch frohe Festtage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## jedinightmare (16. Dezember 2007)

Aloha... Fährt eigentlich irgendwer noch auf die Sophienhöhe?


----------



## mtbedu (17. Dezember 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Bis zur nächsten Tour Friedhelm



Jepp!!


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Dezember 2007)

@ jedinightmare
Sophienhöhe fahre ich eigentlich nie,da ich nur die Hauptwege kenne,aber wenn mir irgendwann einmal Singletrails und versteckte Abfahrten dort zeigen kann bin ich gerne einmal dabei.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (17. Dezember 2007)

ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich zum letzten Mal vor etwa fünfzehn Jahren an bzw. auf der Sophienhöhe war, ich glaube, die Trails haben sich da mittlerweile geändert...


----------



## migster (18. Dezember 2007)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich zum letzten Mal vor etwa fünfzehn Jahren an bzw. auf der Sophienhöhe war, ich glaube, die Trails haben sich da mittlerweile geändert...




Hallo Jedinightmare ..
ich weiss zwar nicht wie das dort vor 15 Jahren aussah .. bin aber nun häufiger dort ..Aber Friedhelm hat es schon geschrieben.. sind halt vergleichbar wenig Singletrails  dafür aber Waldautobahn ähnliche Wege die für Grundlagentraining gut sind 
Wenn  Du mal Lust hast .. meld Dich einfach..

@Friedhelm 
willst Du kommendes WE eine Tour ansetzten ? 
Würd mich freuen  
Ansonsten wünsche ich allen Threadlesern ein schönes Weihnachtsfest  ´

Bis demnächst 

Mike


----------



## migster (18. Dezember 2007)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich zum letzten Mal vor etwa fünfzehn Jahren an bzw. auf der Sophienhöhe war, ich glaube, die Trails haben sich da mittlerweile geändert...





Achja ..  Karate Tiger


----------



## tomato007 (19. Dezember 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Heutiger Tourbericht nach einer super Sonnigen aber dennoch sehr kalten fahrt
> Mitfahrer waren
> cube 64  (Manuela)
> Kitesun   (Frank)
> ...



Ich wollte mich auch noch einmal melden. Bin ja per Zufall am Kreuz zu Euch gestossen und noch ein paar Meter mitgefahren und prompt ein paar nette Trails kennengelernt. Danke nochmals. Ich werde im neuen Jahr sicher einmal eine ganz Tour mitfahren. Jetzt geht es aber zuerst einmal in den Süden der Republik!
Frohe Festtage und einen guten Rutsch. 
Thomas


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Dezember 2007)

Hat einer Lust Sonntag 10.00 Uhr eine kleine Runde auf der Glessener-Höhe zu drehen.Falls sich der ein oder andere findet bin ich gerne dabei.Habe dann so für etwa 2-3Std Zeit.Wetter soll ja schön sein 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## pd1 (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm ,
bin dabei Sonntag 10 uhr !!

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Freddy41 (22. Dezember 2007)

OK Patrick
Habe dann mal eine Tour für Sonntag früh eingetragen. 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## cube64 (22. Dezember 2007)

Hi Friedhelm!

Diesesmal entkomme ich meinen vorweihnachtlichen Verpflichtungen leider nicht  

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und außerdem schöne Weihnachten!

Gruß
Manuela


----------



## migster (22. Dezember 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hat einer Lust Sonntag 10.00 Uhr eine kleine Runde auf der Glessener-Höhe zu drehen.Falls sich der ein oder andere findet bin ich gerne dabei.Habe dann so für etwa 2-3Std Zeit.Wetter soll ja schön sein
> Gruß Friedhelm



Ich schaffe es leider auch nicht  
Viel Spaß 
Mike


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Dezember 2007)

Heutige Tour bin ich mit Patrick kreuz und quer über Ichendorfer und Glessener-Höhe gefahren.Der Boden war gut festgefroren so das wir alles fahren konnten.War alles in allem eine sehr schöne Tour. Insgesamt waren es dann bei mir 38,75km bei 437Hm.
_Wünsche allen Bikern frohe Weihnachten und viele_   
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute 
Vielleicht trage ich für morgen ab 13.00 Uhr eine Tour ein.
Wenn ja dann werde ich heute Abend um 22.00 Uhr noch eine Tour für Morgen ins LMB setzen.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Dezember 2007)

Habe die Tour für morgen dann eingetragen.Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit und es werden sich  einige Mifahrer finden.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (28. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm,

wir fahren gleich los für eine Woche an die Nordsee.

Dir und allen Mitfahrern einen guten Rutsch und ein frohes neues Jahr.

Bis zur nächsten Tour
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Frank
Wünsche dir und deiner Familie auch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr
und viel Spass an der Nordsee 
Bis im neuen Jahr Friedhelm


----------



## migster (28. Dezember 2007)

So Auto wieder da  
Ich habe 55 km und 624hm auf der Uhr ...
Bis zum nächsten mal 
War gut das ich vorher gefahren bin .. mein knie wird es mir danken 

Mike


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Dezember 2007)

Kurzer Report der heutigen Tour
Es machten sich auf die Reise
migster (Mike)
mtbedu (Eduard)
Freddy 41 (Friedhelm)
Mit etwas Verzögerung ging es um 12.45 Uhr bei mir zu Hause los,hoch zur Ichendorfer-Höhe wo wir die Pferderennbahn umrundeten.Danach gab es dann eine kleine Planänderung die uns auf direktem Weg zur Sophienhöhe führte.
Von da an Übernahm dann Mike das Guiding.Also Hoch zum höchsten Punkt der bei 306hm liegt auf der anderen Seite wieder runter,hier zeigte uns Mike dann auch das es auf der Sophienhöhe Singletrails gibt (danke Mike ),anschließend wieder zum höchsten Punkt(damit die Höhenmeter auch stimmen),und wieder zurück zum Treffpunkt.
Alles in allem war es eine Super Sommerliche Tour die mir einiges Abverlangte .
Zusammengekommen sind dann auch bei mir 67,64km bei 636Hm und das bei einem Schnitt von 19,8km.Fazit Perfektes Wintertraining 

Wünsche dann auch allen einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 

Hoffentlich sehen wir uns dann im neuen Jahr in alter Frische alle wieder.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Dezember 2007)

Hier noch eine kleine Grafik zur Tour vom Freitag.









Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo Mitstreiter
Das neue Jahr hat begonnen,hoffe es bringt uns dieses Jahr eine trockene und Sonnendurchflutete Saison 
Wünsche allen noch ein frohes neues Jahr 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo Mitstreiter,
hier ein Lebenszeichen von mir im neuen Jahr. Ich hoffe ihr habt die Jahreswende alle gut überstanden? Ich für meinen Teil kämpfe noch immer mit leichten Spätfolgen des Alkoholkonsums  

Wie sehen die Pläne fürs Wochenende bei euch aus? Morgen soll es ja regnen, aber wenn man dem Wetterdienst trauen darf, soll der Sonntag bewölkt werden, aber trocken. Bis jetzt hätte ich auf jeden Fall Lust und Zeit für nen kleinen Ausritt  

Liebe Grüße
Sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo Sören
Habe Silvester ohne großen Schaden Überstanden 
Leider ist für morgen wirklich Schei..... Wetter angesagt.
Kann aber Sonntag auf keinen fall fahren 
Schade aber vielleicht klappts dann ja nächste Woche.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute 
Samstag gab es eine spontane Tour mit Uli zur Sophienhöhe. 
Treffpunkt war bei mir in Ichendorf,von da gings die Erft entlang bis Bergheim.
Anschließend Straße über Elsdorf bis zur Sophienhöhe,diese einmal hoch und einmal runter .Auf der unteren Ebene hat es sich Uli nicht nehmen lassen mich zu einem Kakao einzuladen (danke Uli,der Kakao hat richtig gut getan bei der Witterung )
Anschließend wieder hoch zum höchsten Punkt und auf der anderen Seite wieder runter,dann im Eiltempo nach Hause,da es langsam aber sicher dunkel wurde.
Alles in allem trotz der Witterung eine gutes Wintertraining,das immer wieder Spass macht .
Zusammen waren es dann bei mir auch 55,70km bei 600Hm.
Bis bald Friedhelm


----------



## mtbedu (8. Januar 2008)

Hättst ja glatt mich mitschleifen können!


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Januar 2008)

Simmt Eduard.
Aber es war wirklich sehr kurzfristig und als wir Unterwegs waren hatte ich leider deine Tel.Nummer nicht zur Hand,sonst hätte ich mich bei dir gemeldet.
Werde jetzt aber deine Nummer ins Handy speichern und dich beim nächsten mal Anrufen.Diese Woche kann ich leider nicht fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo Friedhelm,
schade, dass du diese Woche nicht fahren kannst. Falls jemand anderes hier im Forum auf Tour geht, würde ich mich freuen von diesem zu hören. Frank was ist bei dir los?  

Falls es übers Forum zu träge für euch ist würde ich mich natürlich auch über ne kleine SMS freuen. Hier zur Sicherheit und für die Zukunft meine Nummer: 0170/zwei null drei acht acht drei acht  

Liebe Grüße, Sören


----------



## kitesun (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

seitdem wir aus dem Urlaub zurückgekehrt sind, hält sich bei mir hartnäckig eine Erkältung. Kann also noch nicht sagen, ob ich am Wochenende fahren kann. Dann aber nur was kleines.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (10. Januar 2008)

So Leute
Jetzt wirds Ernst 
Habe mich soeben fürs erste Rennen Angemeldet.
Das Rennen wird am 18.05.2008 in Emmelshausen starten.
Es wird ein geniales Rennen mit wahnsinnig viel Singletrailanteil sein.
Das besondere aber werden die 63km bei Sagenhaften 1640 Höhenmeter werden Hoffe aber das sich dieses mal der ein oder andere aus der Gegend hier  bereiterklärt die Strapazen mit mir zu teilen .Denn geteiltes Leid ist Immer halbes Leid.
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## pd1 (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo Friedhelm ,

Das wird aber auch zeit ! 
Keine angst ich bin bei dir .........!! 

Gruß Patrick

______________________________

www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.endorfinbikes.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## Freddy41 (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo Patrick
Schön das du mich bei der Herrausvorderung unterstützen willst,kann es bestimmt gebrauchen .Hoffe aber das ich im Vorfeld auch ein wenig Trainingsunterstützung von dir bekomme,sonst habe ich dir da wohl wenig Entgegenzusetzten und fahre dir nur hinterher .
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## GeJott (11. Januar 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So Leute
> Jetzt wirds Ernst
> Habe mich soeben fürs erste Rennen Angemeldet.
> Das Rennen wird am 18.05.2008 in Emmelshausen starten.
> ...



Hi Friedhelm,

Liebäugele ebenfalls u.A. mit dem Schinderhannes. Gucksdu hier.

Hoffe wir sehen uns dort. Zu diversen Trainingseinheiten bei uns bist Du jeder Zeit herzlich willkommen.

Gerd


----------



## cube64 (11. Januar 2008)

Hi Friedhelm!

Ich kann ja mitfahren, dann bist du garantiert nicht letzter ;-))

Gruß
Manuela


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Januar 2008)

Hi Gerd 
Wir sehen uns bestimmt beim Schinderhannes.
Hoffe aber das ich dieses Jahr etwas besser fahre als im letzten Jahr.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo Manuela
Würde mich freuen wenn du mitfahren würdest.
Wenn ich dann besser fahre als im letzten Jahr wäre das unheimlich gut für mein Ego .Und für dich wäre dieses Rennen mit Sicherheit eine sehr Interressante Erfahrung und zugleich eine kleine Übung für deine bevorstehende Alpenüberquerung. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen
War heute trotz wiedriger Bedingungen mit Uli und Holger in Düren unterwegs.
Waren dann auch 70,48km bei 1071Hm und das bei einem Schnitt von immerhin 17,2 km. 
Hoffe das Wetter wird bald wieder besser sonst geht meine ganze Vorbereitung für die ersten Rennen den Bach runter 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo Friedhelm,

wo macht man in Düren 1000 Höhenmeter ?

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo Frank
Kann dir die Frage nicht genau beantworten,aber irgendwie ging es um mehrere Stauseen und es war ein stetiges auf und ab .Uli sagte das man hier auch locker 1500 Höhenmeter zusammen  bekommt.
Sollten das im Sommer unbedingt mal ausprobieren .
Vor allem haben die hier unheimlich viele und auch sehr Spektakuläre Singletrails mit sehr vielen Wurzeln und sonstigem im Angebot 
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomato007 (22. Januar 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank
> Kann dir die Frage nicht genau beantworten,aber irgendwie ging es um mehrere Stauseen und es war ein stetiges auf und ab .Uli sagte das man hier auch locker 1500 Höhenmeter zusammen  bekommt.
> Sollten das im Sommer unbedingt mal ausprobieren .
> Vor allem haben die hier unheimlich viele und auch sehr Spektakuläre Singletrails mit sehr vielen Wurzeln und sonstigem im Angebot
> Bis demnächst Friedhelm



Hallo Friedhelm,
hast Du die Tour auf Deinem GPS aufgezeichnet? Wie wäre es mit einem Track oder der Karte der gefahrenen Tour?
Gruss,
Tomate 007


----------



## kitesun (22. Januar 2008)

ach so, das ist ja dann schon die Eifel, wahrscheinlich Wehebachtalsperre und evtl. Hasselbachgraben ? 

Bin ich auch schon gefahren bis Roetgen. Super trails, ohne Ende, aber wiederfinden würde ich das nie.

Seit ihr von zuhause losgefahren oder wie ?

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (22. Januar 2008)

@ Tomato 007
Habe die Tour leider nicht Aufgezeichnet.
Aber man findet jederzeit einen Guide der einem die schönsten Trails zeigen kann.
@ Frank
Sind mit dem Auto bis Düren und von da an mit Holger losgefahren,er kennt sich da bestens aus.
Wie schon gesagt kann man da Unendlich viele Trail fahren und man schafft auch jederzeit eine Tour bis hin zu 120km.
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute
Wenn sich bis 20.00 Uhr keiner für die Tour eingetragen hat,werde ich diese wieder aus dem Forum löschen.Vielleicht melde ich mich dann zu einer anderen Tour an.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## superalu (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo Friedhelm,
habe mich gerade angemeldet  . Hoffentlich finde ich in meiner Ersatzteilkiste Bremsbeläge, die sind nach zwei Schlammschlachten runter . Hoffentlich trägt sich noch jemand ein.
Bis morgen Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo Walter
Hoffe auch das sich der ein oder andere noch anmeldet.
Das mit den Bremsbelägen wirst du doch sicherlich hinbekommen. 
Wenn nicht fahren wir halt doch zur Sophienhöhe,da brauchst du dann keine Beläge da es nur Bergauf geht 
Bis morgen dann Friedhelm


----------



## migster (25. Januar 2008)

Moin Moin,

schade schade .. aber ich bekomm das zeitlich leider nicht hin  
Wünsch Euch viel Spaß .. 
Bis dahin 

BG 

Mike

P.S. Die Rodelbahnen machen runter viel Spaß  



Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hallo Walter
> Hoffe auch das sich der ein oder andere noch anmeldet.
> Das mit den Bremsbelägen wirst du doch sicherlich hinbekommen.
> Wenn nicht fahren wir halt doch zur Sophienhöhe,da brauchst du dann keine Beläge da es nur Bergauf geht
> Bis morgen dann Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Januar 2008)

Heutige Tour bestritten dann auch:
superalu (Walter)
on any sunday (Michael)
Freddy41 (Friedhelm)
Es ging pünktlich um 13.00 Uhr am Startpunkt los,die Tour führte uns erst Richtung Frechen um die Quarzwerke zu Umrunden (und das bei super Sonnenschein ).
Anschließend rüber nach Dansweiler,von da zur Ichendorfer Höhe und Anschließend wurde die Glessener-Höhe noch umrundet(und das alles ohne lästige Baumhindernisse .Was mich besonders erfreute war aber das es endlich wieder möglich ist die Treppenabfahrt zu nutzen  
Alles in allem waren es dann bei mir mit Anreise auch 60,90km bei immerhin 841Hm 
Nochmals dank an meine Mitfahrer,war mal wieder eine richtig angenehme Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (30. Januar 2008)

Hej Friedhelm,
bin gerade schwer am überlegen ob ich den Schinderhannes nicht auch mitfahren soll. Was meinst du, könnte ich den befriedigend finishen? Wie ist das Starterfeld dort so aufgestellt?  Ich möchte ja keinen Pokal abräumen, aber als letzte ins Ziel zu kommen, wäre doch schon sehr unbefriedigend. Zudem bräuchte ich mal wieder eine Motivation um öfters fahren zu gehen ;-)

Gruß, Sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pd1 (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo Sören , 
das bekommst du gut hin denn Schinderhannes befriedigend zu Finishen. 
Das Starterfeld ist gut gemischt von sehr schnell bis schön langsam .......!!!
Was möchtest du denn Fahren kurz oder lang ??? 

Gruß Patrick
-----------------------------------------------
www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.endorfinbikes.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Januar 2008)

Hey Sören
Vielleicht solltest du erst einmal den SKS.Marathon in Sundern fahren,der ist von der Streckenführung nicht ganz so schlimm und fürs erste Mal sind 55km bei ca.1400hm schon sehr anstrengend.(Ich kenne das vom Vorjahr,war da auch mein erstes Rennen überhaupt und hat super viel Spass gemacht. 
Wenn das dann Motivation für mehr ist kannst du immer noch den Schinderhannes fahren.  Hier ist mal die Seite vom Marathon www.mega-sports.de
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo ihr zwei, 
super Sache der SKS Marathon. Ich glaube den werde ich mit bestreiten. Wenn mir danach ist dann auch noch den Schinderhannes (muss aufpassen, dass ich den Mund nicht zu voll nehme  ). Fährt jemand hier dort mit? Oder möchte sich mir anschließen? 
Das schöne ist, dass ich ab April meinen VW-Bus wieder angemeldet habe und man dort übernachten könnte. 1-2 Schlafplätze wären noch vorhanden in meinem Busle  und man könnte gemeinsam anreisen.

Gruß, Sören


----------



## hot-cilli (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
hier ist der silent listener jucken würde mich das schon, zumal ich grade dabei bin mir ein neues Spielzeug zusammen zu schrauben aber ich habe mich schon zum Frechener Frühlingslauf angemeldet und soll auch beim RWE Powerlauf mit rennen... mal sehen. Cool finde ich aber die seperate Oranje Wertung in Sundern, die haben ein Herz für Flachländer 

Schönen Tag noch und hoffentlich bald besseres Wetter.

Michael


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo Michael
Solltest einfach mitfahren denn dann sind wir bald in der Mehrheit 
zumal die Niederländer fast alle Lizenzfahrer sind. 
Aber keine Angst,ist wie beim Fussball die Deutschen sind halt immer eine Nummer besser 
Bis bald Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

war heute bei größter Schlammschlacht unterwegs. Belohnt wurde ich am Kreuz mit Sonnenschein und einer geschlossenen Schneedecke und dazu noch eine Meute Rehe. Hat man nicht jeden Tag, hatte aber leider keine Kamera dabei.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (3. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute
War heute mit meinem Nachbarn zu einer Umrundung der Sophienhöhe Aufgebrochen(Und das bei schönstem Sonnenschein ).Sind in Ichendorf los,die Erft entlang zur Sophienhöhe.Die erste Auffahrt war Super und dann war er da (der Schnee) mit jeder Anhöhe wurde er mehr und mehr,oben Angekommen standen wir dann in 20cm Schneehöhe. .Die Anschließende Abfahrt war eher ein Abrutschen.Aber auch das war wal wieder etwas ganz neues 
Alles in allem waren es dann bei 55,55km mal wieder 650Hm.
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (4. Februar 2008)

Hi Friedhelm,

die schneebeckte Sophienhöhe habe ich gestern von der Ichendorfer Höhe gesehen. 

Würde auch mal gerne dorthin fahren. Kannst du mal eine Tour von zuhause anbieten ? Dann würde ich mit den Auto kommen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Februar 2008)

Hi Frank
Wir können gerne bei der nächsten besseren Wetterperiode eine Tour zur
Sophienhöhe angehen.Treffpunkt wird dann bei mir zu Hause sein.
werden aber ein paar Straßenkilometer dabeisein.
Also wenn das Wetter wieder etwas besser ist kann ich gerne eine Tour Ausschreiben,müssen dann nur sehen das uns Mike die Singletrail dort zeigt,es gibt nämlich nicht viele davon.Das ist dann eine reine Trainingsrunde mit sehr vielen und fiesen Anstiegen.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Februar 2008)

Also Leute habe für dieses Wochenende mal eine Tour hier bei uns Eingetragen.
Die Sophienhöhe können wir dann das Nächste mal angehen 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## migster (7. Februar 2008)

Wollte nur mal meinen ganzen Stolz zeigen  







Mal sehen ob ich das am Wochenende schaffe mit Euch zu fahren ..
Aber ich werde gerne mit Euch die Singletrails abfahren.
Ich fahre morgen nochmal ne Pathfinderrunde  drehen
Bis demnächst im Wald.

BG
Mike 

P.S. Friedhelm Freitag Spinning?


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo Mike
Sehe leider das Bild nicht,die scheinen hier ein Problem zu haben,da auch meine Treffpunktbilder nicht mehr zu sehen sind Soory habe deine Tochter doch gesehen.Kannst stolz auf euch sein,ist dir und deiner Frau wirklich gut gelungen 
Bin dann morgen auch beim Spinning,sehen uns da ja dann.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (8. Februar 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> da auch meine Treffpunktbilder nicht mehr zu sehen sind


Folgendes hast du geschrieben:

```
[img="url=http://ralmanteb.cjb.net/bild-koenigsdorf.jpg]http://ralmanteb.cjb.net/bild-koenigsdorf.jpg/url]["]/img]
```
So muss es aussehen:

```
[*IMG]http://ralmanteb.cjb.net/bild-koenigsdorf.jpg[/IMG*]
```
Allerdings ohne die Sternchen vor und nach IMG  

Wir sehen uns morgen zu einem tollen Sonnentag


----------



## Freddy41 (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo Sören
Betrifft:
Treffpunktbild.
Das ist von meiner Seite her schon richtig geschrieben,aber im Forum setzten sie immer wieder um,die scheinen da schon seit 2-Wochen Probleme mit zu haben.
Bis morgen Friedhelm


----------



## bernhardwalter (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo Freddy,

trefft ihr euch immer noch ehemals " Parkplatz Grillhütte Alte Aachener Straße "

Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## kitesun (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo Bernhard,

bevor Friedhelm antwortet: jawohl !

Bis gleich
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (9. Februar 2008)

Danke Frank   ,
dann bis gleich,ich werde um 12.00 Uhr von Esch losfahren.

Gruß

Bernhard


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Februar 2008)

Danke Frank
Bin gerade erst vom Einkauf zurück und hätte dann vielleicht zu spät geantwortet.
Hätte den Treffpunkt ja gerne Bildlich dargestellt,aber das geht hier ja schon geraume Zeit nicht mehr 
Bis gleich dann bei super Sonnenschein 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## bernhardwalter (9. Februar 2008)

@Freddy41
Es war wieder einmal eine tolle Runde  bei allerbestem Sonnenscheinwetter mit netten Mitfahrern,hat mir viel Spass bereitet und habe wieder etwas gelernt .
Bis zum nächsten Mal im Wald 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Februar 2008)

Kleiner Tourbericht von heute
Mitfahrer waren
Snoeren (Sören)
bernhardwalter (Bernhard II)
superalu (Walter)
mtbedu (Eduard)
kitesun (Frank)
und meine wenigkeit (Friedhelm)
Es ging Pünktlich um 13.00Uhr vom Treffpunkt aus Richtung Ichendorfer-Höhe,wobei auch diesemal keine Steigung ausgelassen wurde 
Aber es wurde auch jede Abfahrt genutzt und genossen,anschließend rüber zur Glessener-Höhe wo es dann doch sehr matchig und vor allem auch sehr schwierig wurde,Endlich am Kreuz angekommen konnten wieder unter vollem Genuß die Treppenabfahrt und die tollen Singletrailabfahrten genießen .
Zu guter letzt zog es uns dann noch Richtung Dansweiler wo sich dann die Truppe auflöste,Eduard und ich fuhren dann von da aus wieder Richtung Heimat.
Alles in allem waren es dann auch 49,75km bei 653hm
Danke allen Mitfahrern für eine tolle Tour in der es nie langweilig wurde 
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## hummock (9. Februar 2008)

Mein Tourenbericht

Mitfahrer: Ich 
Von Kerpen über Blatzheim nach Nörvenich,man glaubt es kaum über Handtuch
breite Trails,weiter über Strasse nach Nideggen hoch.Hatte das Glück den langen Anstieg im Windschatten eines RRFahrers zu bewältigen,was hat er alles versucht um mich abzuhängen War aber trotzdem oben platt 

Über Trails runter nach Brück,Zerkall hoch Richtung Bergstein.Von oben wieder nach Zerkall,am Stausee Obermaulbach vorbei nach Nideggen hoch und
über die Strasse Richtung Heimat.

Tourdaten: 88km,1002hm,3Std55min,Durch. KMH 22,5
                         Pausen: keine 

Fazit: An der Form muß noch gefeilt werden!!!!!!!

Sollte mich jemand suchen,bin in der Werkstatt und arbeite mit der großen,groben Schrubbfeile 

MfG
          Uli


----------



## hummock (10. Februar 2008)

War heute 5Std. mit Holger in der Werkstatt.

Bei bestem Wetter quer durch die Eifel
84km,1287hm Durch.KMH 16,75 

Fazit: Die Form nimmt Gestalt an 

MfG
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Februar 2008)

@Uli
Hi Uli bei deinem Trainingsergeiz muß ich mich bei den ersten Rennen wohl warm Anziehen ,oder ich muß mehr trainieren 
Also viel Spass weiterhin bei deinen Einheiten 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## hummock (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo Friedhelm,

hoffe das der Ergeiz auch bei Regen anhält 


MfG
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Februar 2008)

@ Uli
Wird schon werden 
Habe für Samstag dann mal wieder eine Tour eingetragen 
Hoffe es wird wieder so eine Rege Beteiligung wie am Samstag werden. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (17. Februar 2008)

Bericht der Samstagstour
Es trafen sich in Königsdorf 
mtbedu (Eduard)
GIANTAC2 (Frank)
Freddy41 (Friedhelm)
Los ging es also vom Treffpunkt aus Richtung Bahngleise,einmal rüber über die Holzbrücke,eine Runde gedreht und zurück zur Glessener Höhe.
Dann die steile Auffahrt neben dem Pferdeweg genommen und eine Probe am Funkturm genommen (diese habe ich dann voll versagt ) (lag wohl an der noch nicht ganz auskurierten Grippe ).
Weiter zum Kreuz,dann die Treppenabfahrt und die anschließenden Singletrailabfahrten genossen.
Weiter ging es dann zu den Quarzwerken,wo Frank dann den Tourguide-Posten Übernahm .Einmal rund um die Quarzwerke wo sich dann Frank von uns verabschiedete,anschließend wieder zum Treffpunkt nach Königsdorf.
Alles in allem waren es dann bei 41,38km bei 529Hm.
Das war dann in meiner verfassung auch genug,da es auch recht kalt war.

@ Uli
Hi Uli hoffe du hattest eine Angenehme Samstagstour mit recht vielen Km und noch mehr Hm 
Für mich wäre das noch zu viel gewesen,muß mich erst richtig auskurieren.
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## hummock (17. Februar 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Uli hoffe du hattest eine Angenehme Samstagstour mit recht vielen Km und noch mehr Hm



Hallo Friedhelm,

War wieder eine feine Tour die Holger aus dem Hut
gezaubert hat 
Quer durch die Eifel mit schönen Downhills und fiesen Uphills 

Bei 73km mit 1320hm war dann nach 4,5Std. Schluß 

Gute Besserung (aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben) 

MfG
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Februar 2008)

Hi
Uli
Diese Woche muß ich leider komplett mit fahren aussetzen,da die Erkältung wieder schlimmer geworden ist  
Wenn du dann nächste Woche Samstag fährst sag einfach vorher Bescheid.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## YPS-Lon (22. Februar 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Freddy,
> 
> trefft ihr euch immer noch ehemals " Parkplatz Grillhütte Alte Aachener Straße "
> 
> ...



Hossa als als erstes,

kann man sich bei Gelegenheit auch mal an die Tour mit dranhängen ?

Falls ja, wo befindet sich die uminöse Grillhüte...  

Gruss
Marcel


----------



## kitesun (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo Marcel,

Aachener Straße stadtauswärts, in Königsdorf den Berg hoch, am Ortsende rechts rein in die Alte Aachener Straße bis zum Parkplatz am Ende. Eine Grillhütte gibt es da aber nicht mehr, da letztes Jahr abgeholzt wurde.

Frank


----------



## snoeren (22. Februar 2008)

Moin Marcel,
hier der Treffpunkt als Link für Google Maps:
Grillhütte - Alte Aachener Straße / Königsdorf

Bin im Moment leider auch außer Gefecht. Mein linkes Knie macht mir Probleme und schreit nach einer Kniespiegelung, damn!  

Gruß, Sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (25. Februar 2008)

Hi Sören
Toller link den du Marcel da gegeben hast.
Hoffe das mit deinem Knie ist nicht all zu Ernst,denn das wäre nicht gut für dein Training.Denk immer an das Rennen in Sundern und das ist schon bald.
Bis dahin gute Besserung 
@Marcel
Natürlich kannst du gerne mit uns Mitfahren,denn wir freuen uns über jeden weiteren Mitfahrer hier bei uns.
Ich kann im Moment leider noch keine Tour Ausschreiben da ich diese verflickste Grippe nicht loswerde 
Aber vielleicht wird es ja ab nächste Woche dann wieder was.
Sobald ich Fit bin schreibe ich auf jedenfall wieder eine Tour aus.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## mtbedu (25. Februar 2008)

@ Friedhelm
Sieh zu, dass Du wieder auf die Beine kommst. Ohne Dich läuft anscheinend in der Gegend hier nicht viel.
Am Samstag bin ich mit Carboni2 (Christoph) um Grevenbroicher Halden gefahren. Bei den knackigen technischen Abfahrten hättest Du sicherlich Deine wahre Freude gehabt.
Eduard


----------



## YPS-Lon (26. Februar 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Sören
> Natürlich kannst du gerne mit uns Mitfahren,denn wir freuen uns über jeden weiteren Mitfahrer hier bei uns.
> Ich kann im Moment leider noch keine Tour Ausschreiben da ich diese verflickste Grippe nicht loswerde
> Aber vielleicht wird es ja ab nächste Woche dann wieder was.
> ...



Hallo,

ersteinmal Gute Besserung an alle "ledierten"  

Ich habe mein neues Bike noch aber werde auf jedenfall gerne mal mitfahren.
meine Form ist allerdings voll im Sack um es harmlos auszudrücken.
Da ich im Moment auch noch in Sachen Abnedschule im Stress bin ( Prüfungen ), werde ich trozdem gerne darauf zurück kommen. Eine Ablenkung ist immer gut.

Gruss
Marcel


----------



## Freddy41 (7. März 2008)

Hallo Leute
Werde fürs Wochenende mal eine Tour eintragen.
Hoffe das ich nach der 4-wöchigen Grippe wieder einigermaßen
Fit bin um eine Tour durchzustehen .
Es sollten trotz allem so ca 50-60km bei ca.600hm werden. 
Falls ich noch nicht fit genug bin um die Tour durchzustehen
kann der Rest ja ruhig noch ein Paar meter mehr fahren.
Das Tempo kann etwas langsamer sein als sonst,das liegt aber dann nur am Guide 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (9. März 2008)

Gestern wars die erste Probefahrt nach ca.4-Wochen Pause.
Fazit ist das ich doch noch ein wenig fahren muß um das verlorene
wieder Aufzuholen. 
Also war nach 26,53 km bei immerhin 402 Hm und einem Schnitt
von 18,7 Schluss. 
Werde dann am kommenden Samstag die 50-60km Anpeilen um danach
wieder richtig fahren zu können.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (14. März 2008)

Moin Männer,
meinem Knie geht es wieder besser - auch ohne Operation.  
Wie sieht es morgen bei euch aus? Ich bekomme Besuch aus Ddorf und wir würden evtl. gerne eine Runde mit euch drehen. Geschwindigkeit nicht am Limit und Fahrzeit ca. 2 Stunden (?) - da liebe Kondition muss erstmal getestet werden. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand als "Fremdenführer" anbieten würde.

So long, Sören


----------



## Freddy41 (14. März 2008)

Hallo Sören
Habe für Morgen 13.30 eine Tour eingestellt,
wollte sie schon rausnehmen da sich keiner angemeldet hat.
Die Tour dauert zwar länger als 2-Stunden,aber es ist halt immer möglich 
sich jederzeit aus der Tour zu verabschieden.
Würde mich also freuen wenn ihr mich 2-Stunden begleiten würdet. 
Mußt dich halt nur noch eintragen 
Um den Termin zu sehen mußt du bei last minute biking nur auf Terminliste gehen,da es auf der nächsten Seite steht.
Vielleicht dann bis morgen,wenn sich bis 9.00Uhr keiner eingetragen hat nehme ich die Tour aber raus.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (14. März 2008)

Wir sind dabei, wenn du die Tour auf 14 Uhr verlegen könntest. Der Kumpel startet in DDorf gegen 12 und ein bisschen Puffer ist immer gut. Hab dich auch gerade versucht Mobil zu erreichen, aber leider keine Antwort. SMS folgt noch ;-)

Liebe Grüße, Sören


----------



## Freddy41 (14. März 2008)

Hallo Sören 
Kein Problem,werde die Tour dann auf 14.00Uhr verlegen.
Wenn ihr euch dann eintragt startet die Tour pünktlich vom Treffpunkt 
in Königsdorf.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (14. März 2008)

So Tour ist auf Wunsch auf 14.00Uhr verlegt worden.
Freue mich auf eine Tour mit bestem Sonnenschein und mindestens 18.00Grad 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcomania (15. März 2008)

Hallo, Hallöle.

Wollte mal fragen wie technisch die Tour sein wird. Meine Freundin ist recht neu auf dem Rad und daher wäre es günstig wenn nicht allzu viel kniffliges dabei wäre. Wie sieht das dann dazu noch konditionell bei Euch aus?! Ist das eine eher lockere Tour oder macht ihr doch schon Druck auf die Platte?! Bin was das MTB rund um Köln angeht recht neu, bin vor längerer Zeit im Bergischen (Rund um Wuppertal) recht regelmäßig unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## snoeren (15. März 2008)

Moin Marco,
heute wäre unter Umständen ein perfekter Tag um bei uns einzusteigen. Nicht nur, dass das Wetter mitspielt, nein wir sind auch alle konditionell im Rückstand. Also weniger "Druck auf die Platte", zumal ich und meine Kumpel noch gar keine Platte haben, sondern Plattform  
Technisch ist die Strecke recht abwechslungsreich, aber gespickt mit einigen feinen und etwas anspruchsvolleren Singletrails. Soweit ich mich aber erinnere, gibt es immer die Möglichkeit, entweder den ST zu umfahren oder es dort etwas langsamer angehen zu lassen. Vielleicht schreib Friedhelm aber gleich noch was dazu, der kennt den Areal besser und wird uns heute guiden  

Würd mich freuen euch später kennen zu lernen.

Gruß, Sören


----------



## Freddy41 (15. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Also den Tourverlauf heute kann ich den Mitfahrern anpassen.
Es ist für mich auch ein Tour für den Aufbau nach einer längeren
Erkältung.Den Schwierigkeitsgrad kann ich dann auch individuell anpassen 
Ab nächste Woche steige ich dann aber wieder voll ins Training ein um mich Fit für die ersten Rennen zu machen 
Also keine Panik,heute geht es dann gemütlich durch die Wälder und das bei angesagtem Sonnenschein pur 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## marcomania (15. März 2008)

Moin Moin, Danke für Eure iNfo.

Wir sind aber schon wach und haben grad nix zu tun, daher fahren wir nach Wuppertal und düsen da etwas durch die Wälder. Ich werde auf alle Fälle den Thread hier im Auge behalten und dann auch mal bei Euch mitgondeln.

schönes Wochenende und viel Spass!!


----------



## migster (15. März 2008)

Heut ist Familientag ...
Aber nächste Woche  wenn Du ausschreibst... bin ich wieder dabei  
BG
Mike


----------



## Freddy41 (15. März 2008)

Heutige Tour bestritt ich mit 2 sehr angenehmen Mitfahrern (Sören und Hardy). Hat wirklich wieder einmal super Spass gemacht,die beiden sind mit mir durch jedes Schlammloch gefahren,waren sich für keine Steigung zu Schade und haben jede Abfahrt genossen. 
Alles in allem waren es dann bei mir mit An- und Abfahrt insgesamt 44,65km bei 460Hm und einem Schnitt von 19,1 und das bei klasse Wetter 
Also dann bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt 
@ Mike
Schade hättest heute deinen Spass gehabt. 
Dann bis bald 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (15. März 2008)

Superduper Ausfuhrt mit dem dazu passendem Wetter. Jabadabaduh!
Danke fürs guiden, Friedhelm  

Bis bald,
Sören


----------



## Freddy41 (19. März 2008)

@ Sören
Wie sieht es mit den Bildern von Hardy aus???
Kann er sie nicht ins Netz setzen,würde die Bilder schon gerne mal sehen.
Sag Bescheid wenn es nicht funktioniert,sonst gebe ich Hardy meine Mail-Adresse und dann kann er sie mir mailen.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## fvallee (20. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ist schon eine Weile her, das ich mich im Thread gemeldet habe. Wollte mal Fragen ob Ihr irgendetwas für Karfreitag oder Ostersamstag geplant habt. Zeitlich bin ich flexibel.  
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoeren (20. März 2008)

Hallo Friedhelm,
natürlich wollen wir dir die Bilder nicht vorenthalten. Ich hatte nur gehofft Hardy lässt sich hier im Forum blicken und stellt die Bilder selbst rein  




2008-03-15 Rund um die Glessner Höhe

Sag mal mein Lieber, von wem hab ich eigentlich die krasse Erkältung die mich gestern und heute ans Bett gefesselt hat? So ne sch***! Dieses WE fällt für mich leider aus  

Liebe Grüße, Sören


----------



## Freddy41 (20. März 2008)

@ Sören
Sehr schöne Bilder ,aber sag mal wer ist denn der Dicke da neben dir 
Die Bilder aus der Bahn sind wohl vom Rückweg???? oder???,ich dachte eigentlich ihr fahrt die Strecke mit dem Rad zurück,da ich euch nicht ganz so überfordert habe 
Die Erkältung ist wohl mehr auf die Temperaturen zu führen,da ich nicht mehr krank bin,kann sie auf jedenfall nicht von mir sein.
Ich hoffe nur das du nicht so lange wie ich damit leiden mußt.
Bis dahin erst einmal Gute Besserung und Grüß Hardy von mir.
Alles gute Friedhelm 

@ fvallee (Frank)
Hallo Frank,da das Wetter über Ostern Absolut nicht mitspielt ,ist vorerst keine Tour von mir geplant.
Aber es wird mit Sicherheit auch wieder besser und dann fahren wir hier noch einige Runden bei denen du dich dann gerne anschließen kannst.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (21. März 2008)

@frank

bei dem Wetter entscheide ich sehr spontan, wann ich losfahre. So wie gerade eben, und dann erwischt es einen doch unterwegs.

Eine Tour stelle ich erst bei konstanten Wetter wieder mal an. Habe mir auch eine neue Rundstrecke ausgedacht, insbesondere vom Quarzwerk zum Weinberg. Und im Glessener Wald habe ich einen ca. 1 Kilometer langen Singletrail entdeckt und erschlossen. Vielleicht kennt den noch keiner. Der Weg beginnt in der Nähe vom Grillplatz an einem Unterstand.

bye the way: Schöne Bilder, besonders die Nahaufnahmen!

Bis demnächst
Frank


----------



## snoeren (22. März 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Die Bilder aus der Bahn sind wohl vom Rückweg???? oder???,ich dachte eigentlich ihr fahrt die Strecke mit dem Rad zurück,da ich euch nicht ganz so überfordert habe



Ja, wir wären gerne mit dem Rad zurück gefahren, aber leider habe ich doch tatsachlich noch mit den berühmt berüchtigten Glessner Dornen bekantschaft gemacht. 
Gottseidank erst am Ende der Tour  




Meine Erkältung ist schon wieder ab abglimmen. Nächstes Wochenende oder unter der Woche (hab Urlaub) bin ich wieder mit am start.  

... und JA, Frank du musst uns bald mal wieder guiden. Hört sich total spannend an, was du da erschlossen hast. 
Frohe Ostern wünscht, Sören


----------



## Freddy41 (23. März 2008)

@ alle
Wünsche allen ein Frohes Osterfest ,auch wenn das Wetter echt bescheiden ist .Last euch nicht zu viele Kalorien schenken,denn ihr müßt sie anschließend alle wieder abtrainieren 

@ Sören
Schöner Dorn den du da gefunden hast ,Solltest du dir unbedingt aufheben,wer weiß wann du den nächsten findest 

Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## YPS-Lon (23. März 2008)

Schöne Ostern auch von mir  

Habe im Königsforst ein paar Eier versteckt, wer sie findet 
darf sich was wünschen...  

Gruss
Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (29. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Falls das Wetter endlich mal mitspielt werde ich für Samstag mal eine Tour planen.Aber nur wenn sich auch der ein oder andere Mitfahrer findet.
Sag einfach Bescheid wenn Interesse besteht.
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## Ghostwheel (29. März 2008)

Hiya! 

Gibts hier noch mehr MTB-Anfänger im Raum Köln-West? Habe mir nach 20 Jahren Radpause gerade ein MTB zugelegt - bin eigentlich primär Läufer und wollte mal einen Ausgleichssport. Wohne im Raum Pulheim und treibe mich vorwiegend auf der Glessener Höhe/Fischbachhöhe rum, bin aber für alles offen. Vielleicht kann man mal ne kleinere Tour zusammen fahren? Ich denke für die Profis hier wäre ich eher eine Last - die aerobe Fitness ist zwar da, aber nach der 2-Stunden-Einstiegsrunde heute tat mir doch einiges weh.  

Gruß Markus


----------



## kitesun (30. März 2008)

Hi Markus,

fahre zwar schon einige Jahre, aber meine Touren sind eher spaß- als wettkampforientiert. Bin gestern z.B. 32 Kilometer bei 400 Höhenmeter gefahren, und war danach auch ziemlich kaputt, was ich immer lieber vermeiden möchte. Lag aber auch an den vielen Matsch.

Können gerne nächstes Wochenende mal zusammen fahren, wenn es nicht regnet. Stelle dann eine Tour ins Last minute biking ein. Sag mir nur, wann es dir am liebsten ist. Ich persönlich fahre gerne morgens, da stören mich keine Hundebesitzer. 

Bis dann
Frank

P.S. Und Univega-Fahrer sind  mir immer symphatisch


----------



## Ghostwheel (30. März 2008)

Hallo Frank,

Klar, fahre am WE gerne mal mit.  Bin  auch eher ein Morgentyp, wie wärs mit Samstag? 

Gruß Markus


----------



## kitesun (30. März 2008)

alles klar, kein Problem, aber erstmal das Wetter abwarten. Melde mich so Donnerstag wieder

Frank


----------



## kitesun (31. März 2008)

so, jetzt habe ich für Samstag, 10 Uhr, eine Tour eingestellt.

Bei Regen oder sonstigen Gründen sage ich Tour um 8.30 wieder ab. Also vorher reinschauen.

Frank


----------



## marcossa (31. März 2008)

hi leute,

 zuerst mal coole fotos .... schaut nach spass aus.

@Freddy41:

bei der nächsten eher lockeren und technisch nicht so anspruchsvollen tour wär ich dabei. 45km schaff ich aktuell ohne danach todesmäßig abzuklappen noch nicht  

@Ghostwheel / Kitesun:

vielleicht können wir ja mal ne lockere spassrunde drehen. so 1-2 stunden wald feld wiese ^^ ... wär ich dabei.

@alle:

ich würd mich auch freuen, wenn mir jemand beim schrauben am bike etwas unter die arme greifen kann / könnte. bin in das thema erst neu eingestiegen und noch nicht wirklich fit was so die generellen sachen angeht. 

gruß
stephan


----------



## snoeren (31. März 2008)

Hej Stephan,
dann wäre doch die Tour von Frank am Samstag was für dich:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1126

Wo wohnst du denn? Wegen den gemeinsamen Schrauberstunden ...

Bis Samstag dann vielleicht - und ja, wir haben eigentlich immer Spass bei der Arbeit  
Gruß, Sören


----------



## marcossa (31. März 2008)

hi sören,

ich wohn im fantastischen hürth 

aber bin mobil. hau das bike dann einfach ins auto.

die tour schaut supi aus, ich schau obs zeitlich passt.
evtl steht da nämlich was enduromäßiges an, hobby 2 

ja ne schrauberstunde wär top. so das standardzeug.
schaltung einstellen, tretlager fetten usw.

lohnt sich dafür der kauf von nem werkzeugkoffer?
hab mal den von rose für 50 euronen ins auge gefasst.

gruß
stephan


----------



## kitesun (1. April 2008)

Hallo Stephan,

wäre schön, wenn es Samstags klappen würde.

Zum Schrauben: habe mein Rad komplett selbst zusammengebaut. Traue mich überall ran, ausser Wartung der Federung. Ist alles kein Hexenwerk.

Das Werkzeug habe ich mir punktuell zusammengekauft, was gerade so anstand, aber in so einen Koffer müsste ja auch alles drin sein.

Bis dann vielleicht
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostwheel (1. April 2008)

kitesun schrieb:


> so, jetzt habe ich für Samstag, 10 Uhr, eine Tour eingestellt.
> 
> Bei Regen oder sonstigen Gründen sage ich Tour um 8.30 wieder ab. Also vorher reinschauen.
> 
> Frank



OK, ich bin dabei. Bin mal gespannt, was ich mir unter "mittlerem" Tempo/Schwierigkeitsgrad vorzustellen habe, wo ich noch nicht mal eine Woche im Sattel sitze, aber ich lasse mich überraschen.  

Markus


----------



## kitesun (1. April 2008)

Hallo Markus,

Tempo geht immer nach den Langsamsten, das dürfte also kein Problem sein. Abkürzen können wir auch öfters auf der Wegstrecke. Es sind nur verteilt auf der Strecke kurze, aber fiese Anstiege bzw. Downhills dabei. Wird aber schon.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## marcossa (1. April 2008)

ja cool,

ich schau mal das es was wird 

wie ist die tour angelegt - eher xc?
also anders rum. komm ich da mit meinem HT passabel durch?

gruß
stephan


----------



## kitesun (1. April 2008)

hardtail ist absolut o.k.


----------



## on any sunday (1. April 2008)

Ich halte sogar ein Hardtail für unsere Gefilde reichlich überflüssig, abgesehen von vielleicht ein paar Treppenabfahrten.


----------



## kitesun (1. April 2008)

@oas

verschrieben oder versteckter Witz ?

Also ich persönlich finde in jeder Gegend ohne Asphalt ein Fully vorteilhaft und würde nie mehr tauschen


----------



## marcossa (1. April 2008)

naja also für mich persönlich tut es im moment ein ht noch ganz gut.
der rücken meldet sich noch nicht zu wort 

wobei ein fully natürlich mehr komfort bietet, klar.

@kitesun:

wie ist denn das gelände bei der tour am samstag?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (1. April 2008)

kitesun schrieb:


> @oas
> 
> verschrieben oder versteckter Witz ?


Oh Schreck, was ist das für ein Geschoss? - Ein Cyclo-Cross!


----------



## snoeren (1. April 2008)

marcossa schrieb:


> wie ist denn das gelände bei der tour am samstag?


Ich kenne die Strecken in der Ecke inzwischen ein bisschen und würde sie auf jeden Fall als *voll-hardtail-tauglich* bezeichnen. Es sei denn, der Frank hat da was ganz extremes ausgetüftelt? Ich bin gespannt und versuch am Samstag mit dabei zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (1. April 2008)

@all

nein, ganz normale Tour wie immer. Klar, reicht ein Hardtail aus, wie fasst überall, aber der Unterschied ist halt gewaltig...

Frank


----------



## Ghostwheel (1. April 2008)

Nochmal zum Treffpunkt für die Tour am Samstag... gemeint ist doch der Parkplatz am _Ende_ der Alten Aachener Str, kurz vor der Bahnstrecke? Da ist ja vorher noch irgendwo links ein Parkplatz, Richtung Aachener, der ist aber _nicht_ gemeint?

Naja, ich hoffe das Wetter hält einigermaßen... ich habe bisher erst einen Satz Radklamotten von Lidl mit kurzer Hose.  Heute war ich schonmal eine Runde über Glessener Höhe und Fischbachhöhe, fand ich klasse. Ich hoffe ich erweise mich nicht als zu großer Bremsklotz. 

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## kitesun (2. April 2008)

Hi Markus,

Treffpunkt ist genau richtig. 

Ich habe gehört, daß es wieder kälter werden soll, da könnte es mit kurzen Klamotten etwas schattig werden.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## Ghostwheel (2. April 2008)

kitesun schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, daß es wieder kälter werden soll, da könnte es mit kurzen Klamotten etwas schattig werden.



Notfalls ziehe ich eine Lage Laufklamotten drunter, geht schon irgendwie.  Bei richtigem Regen fahren wir ja eh nicht. 

Markus


----------



## marcossa (2. April 2008)

mach ich immer so 

kurze radhose drunter und ne laufhose drüber.
sonst kauft man ja alles doppelt und dreifach.


----------



## Ghostwheel (4. April 2008)

Die Wettervorhersage für morgen ist ja eher mies... mal sehen, ob das was wird.  

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (4. April 2008)

Hi Markus,

wie gesagt, um 8.30 entscheide ich, ob ich losfahre oder nicht. Sonst kann man ja auch Sonntag fahren 

Frank


----------



## Ghostwheel (4. April 2008)

Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, aber vielleicht haben wir ja morgen doch noch Glück.  

Markus


----------



## kitesun (5. April 2008)

Morgen,

tut mir leid, bei den Verhältnissen habe ich keinen Bock zu fahren. Was Schlammpackungen angeht, bin ich empfindlich.

Versuchen wir es nächste Woche.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## Ghostwheel (5. April 2008)

Hi Frank, 

Hast ja Recht. Ich denke ich drehe gleich nur eine kleine Runde auf Asphalt.

Nächster Versuch nächsten Samstag gleiche Zeit? 

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## kitesun (5. April 2008)

nächster Versuch, nächster Samstag, gleiche Zeit

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (5. April 2008)

@ alle
Spass haben wir natürlich auf fast jeder Tour,wenns nicht gerade zu Nass ist .Und das mit den Profis,kann ich nur sagen das hier eigentlich keine Profis dabei sind ,denn alle die ich hier kenne sind reine Hobbyfahrer.
Die Touren werden dann auch von mir immer so ausgerichtet das jeder Mitfahren kann,und wenn dann doch einmal einem die Puste ausgeht ist das auch kein Problem,denn der Startpunkt ist immer in unmittelbarer Nähe,so das man sich jederzeit aus der Tour verabschieden kann .
Die Schwierigkeit der Touren lässt sich auch individuell gestalten und wenn es doch einmal zu schwierig werden sollte kann man diese Stellen auch immer umfahren so das es für jeden kein Problem Darstellen sollte.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Ghostwheel (5. April 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ alle
> Spass haben wir natürlich auf fast jeder Tour,wenns nicht gerade zu Nass ist .Und das mit den Profis,kann ich nur sagen das hier eigentlich keine Profis dabei sind ,denn alle die ich hier kenne sind reine Hobbyfahrer.



Schon klar, aber ich bin halt wirklich noch Anfänger, verschalte mich noch öfter, habe noch etwas Bammel bei Downhill und allgemein noch wenig Gefühl für Haftung usw. Muckis habe ich genug von fast 40 Jahren Reiten und die aerobe Fitness von 50-60k/Woche Laufen, aber Biken ist halt doch was anderes.  Wo  ich sonst locker hochlaufe, geht mir im Sattel schonmal die Puste aus, weil die Belastung eine andere ist bzw. weil ich überreiße.



> Die Touren werden dann auch von mir immer so ausgerichtet das jeder Mitfahren kann,und wenn dann doch einmal einem die Puste ausgeht ist das auch kein Problem,denn der Startpunkt ist immer in unmittelbarer Nähe,so das man sich jederzeit aus der Tour verabschieden kann .



Beruhigend, aber einen gewissen Ehrgeiz hat man dann doch.  Ich habe derzeit auch noch gewisse Gewöhnungsprobleme an die ungewohnte Haltung - nach über einer Stunde fängt es an, im Rücken und Oberarmen zu ziehen und die Hände schlafen schonmal ein, aber ich denke, da muß man als Newbie durch.



> Die Schwierigkeit der Touren lässt sich auch individuell gestalten und wenn es doch einmal zu schwierig werden sollte kann man diese Stellen auch immer umfahren so das es für jeden kein Problem Darstellen sollte.



Jo klar, mir tats auch leid, dass wir die (für mich) erste Tour verschieben mussten... ich glaube, die diversen Treppen und wirklich fiese Steilstücke, die es in der Gegend gibt, würde ich erstmal lassen, bis ich mehr Gefühl für das Bike habe. Letzens habe ich mal ein furchterregendes Stück probiert, bekam dann aber ein Überschlagsgefühl und habe das Bike lieber geschultert. 

Was ist denn mit dir, Quadrath liegt doch direkt um die Ecke - Lust, nächsten Samstag mitzufahren?  

Und auch sonst, alle aus dem Raum Köln-West, loss jon!  

Cheerio,
Markus


----------



## Freddy41 (6. April 2008)

@ Markus
Das mit der Sicherheit auf dem Bike bringen wir dir hier schon bei,keine Panik 
Das mit dem Rücken und den Einschlafenden Händen,liegt dann wohl eher an einer falschen Sitzhaltung und einem nicht optimal eingestellten Bike.Aber auch das lässt sich beheben 
Mit Samstag sieht bei mir eher schlecht aus,da ich wahrscheinlich in Burscheid eine Runde mit meinen Mitfahrer fürs 24Stundenrennen Fahre.
Aber wir werden uns bestimmt hier auf der Glessener-Höhe mal zu einer gemeinsamen Runde treffen. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MrGoodGuy (6. April 2008)

marcossa schrieb:


> @Ghostwheel / Kitesun:
> 
> vielleicht können wir ja mal ne lockere spassrunde drehen. so 1-2 stunden wald feld wiese ^^ ... wär ich dabei.



Hallo zusammen,
da bin ich gerne dabei! Hatte auch eine längere MTB-Pause, siehe Avatar.

Kondition ist von Asphalt- und Waldautobahntouren mit dem Trekkingrad vorhanden. Nur bei der MTB-Fahrtechnik kämpfe ich wie auch Ghostwheel mit dem inneren Schweinehund und technischen Unzulänglichkeiten. 

SG Dieter


----------



## kitesun (6. April 2008)

Hi Dieter,

wenn das Wetter mitspielt, gibt es nächsten Samstag eine Tour von mir im Angebot. 

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haser (6. April 2008)

Hallo ...

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe mir jetzt endlich ein neues bike gekauft weil mein altes scott mir zu klein war ! ich würde gerne mal bei einer tour durch unseren erftkreis dabei sein ! ich wohne in Lövenich und würde mich freuen wenn ich mal dabei sein darf ....bei fragen einfach an mich wenden ....


----------



## kitesun (6. April 2008)

@haser
dabeisein darf natürlich jeder. der ein MTB und einen Helm auf dem Kopf hat.

Nächste Tour von mir (wenn es nicht regnet): nächsten Samstag um 10 Uhr. Tour wird zu gegebener Zeit ins last-minute-biking eingestellt

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## Haser (6. April 2008)

Fahren hier alle mit helm ??? habe keinen


----------



## Freddy41 (7. April 2008)

Klar fahren hier alle mit Helm. 
Ohne ist viel zu gefährlich und wird auch nicht gerne gesehen.
Also tu dir und den anderen den gefallen und kauf dir so ein gutes Stück,denn dieses Teil auf dem Kopf hat meiner Tochter und mir schon einmal
sehr geholfen,und so teuer sind die Dinger ja auch nicht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Ghostwheel (7. April 2008)

Haser schrieb:


> Fahren hier alle mit helm ??? habe keinen



Einen Markenhelm bekommst du für 30, die wiegen kaum was und sind praktisch nicht zu spüren.


----------



## Haser (7. April 2008)

ja gut ... dann werde ich das mal tun ! mir steht das ding bestimmt nicht gut aber es soll ja auch schützen  beim lützeler kosten die helme von uvex 70-100 Euro !!! wo gibt es denn welche für 30 .- ???


----------



## marcossa (7. April 2008)

also ich radel mit nem dirt helm durch die gegend.
die klassischen helme - naja  

ob das jetzt optimal fürs mtb ist - keine ahnung. aber die bmx jungs schützt der auch gut. gibts von giro für ca 30 euronen.

sowas hier:


----------



## Haser (7. April 2008)

naja für bmx fahrer super gut ! aber für mtb er finde ich das zu krass ...


----------



## Haser (7. April 2008)

Juhu ...

Erzählt doch mal wo ihr so herkommt und wie alt ihr seid . würde mich mal interessieren . Nicht das einer über mir wohnt der auch hier ist  

Greetz haser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostwheel (7. April 2008)

Haser schrieb:


> ja gut ... dann werde ich das mal tun ! mir steht das ding bestimmt nicht gut aber es soll ja auch schützen  beim lützeler kosten die helme von uvex 70-100 Euro !!! wo gibt es denn welche für 30 .- ???



Ich habe nen Uvex Rescue für 40 von Bike-Reiter (Erftstadt), die hatten aber auch welche für 30. In und um Köln wimmelt es doch nur so von Bike-Discountern.


----------



## Delgado (7. April 2008)

Haser schrieb:


> Juhu ...




Vorsicht mit solchen Äußerungen!


----------



## Haser (7. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit solchen Äußerungen!




Was sollte daran falsch sein ??? Mein ja nur ? Bin ja kein stalker !! wäre nur toll ...


----------



## juchhu (7. April 2008)

Haser schrieb:


> Was sollte daran falsch sein ??? Mein ja nur ? Bin ja kein stalker !! wäre nur toll ...



Lass Dich nicht irritieren. An Deinem Posting gibts nichts auszusetzen.

@Delschwado: Vorsicht bei sinnlosen Postings.


----------



## Delgado (7. April 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Lass Dich nicht irritieren. An Deinem Posting gibts nichts auszusetzen.
> 
> @Delschwado: Vorsicht bei sinnlosen Postings.



Das spammt der Richtige  



Ich hatte gewarnt


----------



## Haser (7. April 2008)

nun gut ich verstehe zwar nicht den hintergrund aber ok  

habt euch alle lieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migster (7. April 2008)

lol ... Jetzt fangen die auch noch hier an .. 
@Haser ..ist eine Blutfede der beiden User
Und der Talk kommt auf der Tour  

BG
Mike


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (7. April 2008)

Haser schrieb:


> nun gut ich verstehe zwar nicht den hintergrund aber ok
> 
> habt euch alle lieb



Es dauert eine Weile bis du das Forum verstehst. Einfach locker bleiben.


----------



## Haser (7. April 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Es dauert eine Weile bis du das Forum verstehst. Einfach locker bleiben.




ja locker bin ich  aber danke für den Tipp !!! Wenn man neu ist dann ist aller anfang schwer ....


----------



## Delgado (7. April 2008)

Haser schrieb:


> ja locker bin ich  aber danke für den Tipp !!! Wenn man neu ist dann ist aller anfang schwer ....




Ja Haserl, alles halb so wild  War nur'n Insider. 




Blutfehde .....


----------



## juchhu (7. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> ...
> Blutfehde .....



Du übertreibst wieder maßlos.
Als ob ich mir die Hände an Dir schmutzig machen würde?!


----------



## kitesun (7. April 2008)

mensch, hier ist ja echt mal was los.

Also, Haser: bin 43 Jahre alt und komme aus Weiden. Fahre seit ein paar Jahren MTB, hauptsächlich in letzter Zeit hier in der Gegend, da ich zu faul bin, das Rad ins Auto zu werfen. Trotzdem ist meine Kondition durchwachsen. Liegt wohl daran, da ich auch anderen Dingen nicht abgeneigt bin.

Bis zur 1. gemeinsamen Tour
Frank


----------



## Haser (7. April 2008)

oh ich bin da etwas jünger 24 und komme aus lövenich (moltkestrasse) 

Das passt ja ich liebe auch das ein oder andere Bierchen 

Würde mich freuen auf eine Tour !!! Wohne erst seit dezember in lövenich und kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus ! habe vorher in sindorf gewohnt aber da gibt es ja auch nix


----------



## kitesun (7. April 2008)

falls es morgen auch so schön sonnig ist, fahre ich um ca. 17.00 eine kleine Runde (so 20 Kilometer). Wer mit möchte, bitte melden

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (7. April 2008)

Tja Leute
Da gehöre ich mit meinen 45 wohl schon zum alten Eisen 
Aber da ich auch sehr gerne hier auf der Glessener-Höhe fahre,da ich in Quadrath-Ichendorf wohne, und auch des Öfteren Touren Ausschreibe,werden wir uns wohl hoffentlich auch einmal bei einer gemeinsamen Tour sehen 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Ghostwheel (7. April 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Tja Leute
> Da gehöre ich mit meine 45 wohl schon zum alten Eisen



Sehr guter Jahrgang, ich bin auch 45.  

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haser (7. April 2008)

ahhh schade !!! Morgen habe ich leider spätdienst !!!

War mir klar das ich mal wieder der jungste bin ;(


----------



## snoeren (8. April 2008)

Ich bin 29 Jahre und wohne im Lindenthal/Uninähe. Bin erst wieder letzes Jahr auf MTB gestiegen nach langjähriger MTB-Abstinenz, Kondition wurde aber die Jahre durch Joggen und Straßenradfahren oben gehalten.

Zum Helm rate ich dir nen richtigen Radhelm zu kaufen. Die BMX/Skatehelme helfen dir lediglich dabei leichte Stöße abzuhalten. Mit der Dämpfwirkung und Festigkeit von guten Helmen können die nicht mithalten. Zudem wirst du in den Vollschalen nach kurzen Zeit unter Wasser sein, soll heißen die Belüftung ist miserabel. Ich habe mir nach längerem Suchen für den uvex supersonic entschieden und ihn im Netz für 50  neu gekauft. Trägt nicht so sehr auf wie viele andere Helme. Schönheitswettbewerb wirst du leider mit keinem Helm gewinnen  

Liebe Grüße und bis zur nächsten Tour, Sören


----------



## Haser (8. April 2008)

snoeren schrieb:


> Ich bin 29 Jahre und wohne im Lindenthal/Uninähe. Bin erst wieder letzes Jahr auf MTB gestiegen nach langjähriger MTB-Abstinenz, Kondition wurde aber die Jahre durch Joggen und Straßenradfahren oben gehalten.
> 
> Zum Helm rate ich dir nen richtigen Radhelm zu kaufen. Die BMX/Skatehelme helfen dir lediglich dabei leichte Stöße abzuhalten. Mit der Dämpfwirkung und Festigkeit von guten Helmen können die nicht mithalten. Zudem wirst du in den Vollschalen nach kurzen Zeit unter Wasser sein, soll heißen die Belüftung ist miserabel. Ich habe mir nach längerem Suchen für den uvex supersonic entschieden und ihn im Netz für 50  neu gekauft. Trägt nicht so sehr auf wie viele andere Helme. Schönheitswettbewerb wirst du leider mit keinem Helm gewinnen
> 
> Liebe Grüße und bis zur nächsten Tour, Sören




danke . diese bmx helme hatte ich schon immer beim skaten auf in der pipe !!! das stimmt schon ,da kommt keine luft rein und keine raus ! ist wie in der sauna . dann werde ich mir wohl mal einen leisten !! zuerst ein bike für 2700.- Euronen und jetzt auch noch die kleidung und helm !!! wer soll das zahlen


----------



## Ghostwheel (8. April 2008)

Gibt Ã¼brigens am kommenden Montag bei Aldi-SÃ¼d einen Helm fÃ¼r 9,99. Laut Stiftung Warentest baugleich mit dem Modell "Cratoni Heli", und der kostet gewÃ¶hnlich 50â¬.


----------



## Haser (8. April 2008)

@ Sören : Ich habe mir mal deine Fotos angeschaut und ich muss sagen das was du da an hast sieht gut aus. ( Achtung das ist keine anmache ) woher beziehst du deine klamotten??? wäre nett wenn du mir helfen könntest .....

Liebe grüsse aus dem kalten Köln ...Greetz Thorsten


----------



## snoeren (8. April 2008)

Hej Thorsten, du hast vollkommen Recht - ist ein sauteures Hobby, wenn man Funktion und dazu noch gut aussehen möchte 
Da ich auch erst vor kurzem begonnen hab und nicht alles neu kaufen wollte, habe ich auch etwas improvisiert:

Radlerhose mit Einsatz in der untersten Schicht (Einsatz ist wichtig!)
darüber eine lange Laufhose (das schwarze Ding)
kurze Hose von H&M (die ich Sommer  normal trage)
atmungsaktives Laufe-Shirt drunter
atmungsaktives Longsleeve drüber (Ghost design, passend zum Rad)
ja nach Wetterlage noch eine Windbreaker drüber (für die kalten und windigen Tage)
Schuh hab ich bis heute immer noch keine mit SPD Einsatz, deshalb normale Straßentreter (nicht die besten wegen dem Schmutz, evtl. auf steife Sohle achten)

So das wars .. meine Unterhosengröße möchtest du aber nicht wissen oder?  
Bei aldi nächste Woche gibts in der Tat ein paar ganz interessante Angebote, wie z.B. auch die Hosen/Unterhosen mit Einsatz.


----------



## marcossa (8. April 2008)

der cratoni clon ist denk ich ne sache über die man nachdenken kann. der wird nicht nur baugleich sein, sondern 100% identisch 

die brillen beim aldi: einfach mal die herstelleradresse ergooglemappen ^^ gleiche stadt, gleiche strasse, nur eine hausnummer weiter als uvex


----------



## Haser (8. April 2008)

snoeren schrieb:


> Hej Thorsten, du hast vollkommen Recht - ist ein sauteures Hobby, wenn man Funktion und dazu noch gut aussehen möchte
> Da ich auch erst vor kurzem begonnen hab und nicht alles neu kaufen wollte, habe ich auch etwas improvisiert:
> 
> Radlerhose mit Einsatz in der untersten Schicht (Einsatz ist wichtig!)
> ...




wie ist deine oberweite ????   nee danke das hilft mir weiter


----------



## hot-cilli (8. April 2008)

Würde mich freuen auf eine Tour !!! Wohne erst seit dezember in lövenich und kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus ! habe vorher in sindorf gewohnt aber da gibt es ja auch nix  [/QUOTE]

... sindorf ist doch, von lövenich aus gesehen, nur die andere seite des dreckhügel... verstehe ich nicht!?

grüsse, michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haser (8. April 2008)

hot-cilli schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen auf eine Tour !!! Wohne erst seit dezember in lövenich und kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus ! habe vorher in sindorf gewohnt aber da gibt es ja auch nix



... sindorf ist doch, von lövenich aus gesehen, nur die andere seite des dreckhügel... verstehe ich nicht!?

grüsse, michael[/QUOTE]

musste ja auch nicht ! Ich verstehe dein posting auch nicht


----------



## hot-cilli (8. April 2008)

na ja, hast vorher in sindorf gewoht und da gibt es ja auch nix... in lövenich ja auch nich?! was gibt es denn da nicht? also wenn du in lövenich glücklich bist, weil du nun auf der glessener höhe MTB fährst, hättest du deshalb nicht nach lövenich umziehen müssen.

anyway, las uns zusammen die glessener-, roetgen-höhe und alle anderen höhen drum herum unsicher machen und spass haben

gruss, michael


----------



## Haser (8. April 2008)

hot-cilli schrieb:


> na ja, hast vorher in sindorf gewoht und da gibt es ja auch nix... in lövenich ja auch nich?! was gibt es denn da nicht? also wenn du in lövenich glücklich bist, weil du nun auf der glessener höhe MTB fährst, hättest du deshalb nicht nach lövenich umziehen müssen.
> 
> anyway, las uns zusammen die glessener-, roetgen-höhe und alle anderen höhen drum herum unsicher machen und spass haben
> 
> gruss, michael




Hey Michael,

ich glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden ! ich bin nicht wegen dem biken umgezogen  Ich bin nach langer pause endlich mal wieder heiss aufs biken und habe hier noch nie wirklich biken können weil wie du so schön sagst hier is ja nix ! Wenn man einmal in wallgau bei garmisch war dann hat man einfach keine lust mehr hier zu fahren  aber ich bin guter dinge das man mit vielen bikern genau soviel spass hat wie in bayern zu zweit ! 

Greetz Thorsten


----------



## Haser (8. April 2008)

PS: Ich war noch nie auf der Glessener Höhe !!!


----------



## hot-cilli (8. April 2008)

Haser schrieb:


> PS: Ich war noch nie auf der Glessener Höhe !!!



... na dann wird es aber langsam zeit! OK OK wie in den richtigen bergen wird es hier nie sein, lustig aber schon.

michael


----------



## Haser (8. April 2008)

ich hoffe das wetter ist bald mal schön und ich habe keinen spätdienst dann kann es los gehen  

Greetz Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (8. April 2008)

kitesun schrieb:


> mensch, hier ist ja echt mal was los.
> 
> Also, Haser: bin 43 Jahre alt und komme aus Weiden. Fahre seit ein paar Jahren MTB, hauptsächlich in letzter Zeit hier in der Gegend, da ich zu faul bin, das Rad ins Auto zu werfen.
> Trotzdem ist meine Kondition durchwachsen. Liegt wohl daran, da ich auch anderen Dingen nicht abgeneigt bin.
> ...



Also da steht ja mal was, was ich voll und ganz bestätigen möchte bzw. muss  . Hurra   es gibt anscheinend noch MTB - Gleichgesinnte, was immer auch die anderen Dinge  sind.  Wir sollten unbedingt mal ´ne gemeisame Tour starten  

Viele Grüße von der anderen Rheinseite. 

Guido


----------



## kitesun (8. April 2008)

Hallo Guido,

gerne, gerne.
Bei mir ist damit hauptsächlich Essen und Trinken gemeint. Komme einfach nicht mit dem Gewicht runter. Liegt bestimmt auch daran, daß ich meistens zu wenig fahre (so max. 2 Stunden), da verbrennt man wohl nicht so viel.

Gruß
Frank

P.S. Noch ein Hinweis für spätere Mitfahrer, da ich gerade von einer Runde zurückkomme: Meine Lieblingsrunde misst 10 Kilometer bei 300 Höhenmeter mit durchschnittlich 5 % und maximal 23 % Steigung. Und die Runde macht richtig Spaß und wird natürlich mit An- und Abfahrt verlängert. Nächster Termin: Donnerstag um 17 Uhr, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Ghostwheel (8. April 2008)

Also 17:00 ist so überhaupt nicht meine Zeit...  Samstagmorgens oder je nachdem Sonntagmorgens bin ich aber auf jden Fall dabei.  Mindestens an einem von den Tagen fahre ich meist eh in der Ecke rum. Wobei es Sonntags bei schönem Wetter im Naherholungsgebiet ja aussieht wie auf der Schildergasse kurz vor Weihnachten...
Sonst könnte man ja auch "einfach so" mal ein bißchen rumfahren, ohne feste Route, da bekommt unser Zugereister wenigstens mal die Glessener Höhe zu sehen.  

Markus


----------



## Haser (8. April 2008)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Also 17:00 ist so überhaupt nicht meine Zeit...  Samstagmorgens oder je nachdem Sonntagmorgens bin ich aber auf jden Fall dabei.  Mindestens an einem von den Tagen fahre ich meist eh in der Ecke rum. Wobei es Sonntags bei schönem Wetter im Naherholungsgebiet ja aussieht wie auf der Schildergasse kurz vor Weihnachten...
> Sonst könnte man ja auch "einfach so" mal ein bißchen rumfahren, ohne feste Route, da bekommt unser Zugereister wenigstens mal die Glessener Höhe zu sehen.
> 
> Markus




jau damit bin wohl ich gemeint   ja das wäre cool !!! muss nur noch klamotten kaufen !! hat einer einen laden hier in der nähe wo man was bekommt ??? will nicht im i-net bestellen weil ich mir mit den grössen nicht sicher bin . was ein stress ...  Für mich ist unter der woche um 17.oo uhr auch nicht gut da ich eh immer wechsel dienst habe muss ich mal sehen.ich muss ja auch am wochenende arbeiten  

Liebe Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## marcossa (8. April 2008)

in bonn gibts nen globetrotter outlet. wenn du glück hast haben die n gutes sortiment grad reduziert. teilweise bis zu 80 % nachlass.

hab da nen bike rucksack für 25 euro gekauft - ladenpreis 105 takken.

ansonst gibts ja ab montag im aldi was


----------



## Haser (8. April 2008)

puuhhh ! ich muss mal gucken ob es was in köln gibt ....aber danke


----------



## kitesun (9. April 2008)

so, habe für Samstag um 10 Uhr eine Tour eingestellt. Hoffen wir auf regenfrei.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## Haser (9. April 2008)

wenn ich bis dahin meine sachen habe dann fahre ich mit


----------



## TedStryker71 (9. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen, klinke mich mal ein. Ich heiße Niels, Jahrgang 71 und wohne in Köln Ehrenfeld. Habe mich für Samstagfrüh für die Glessener-Höhe Tour angemeldet! War da zwar bereits 1x aber das muss wiederholt werden. Bike Klamotten habe ich auch  - Probier mal BikeGear, Stolberger Strasse 368, 50933 Köln, Telefon: +49 (0) 221 94988-45 kleiner Laden/Hinterhof - Preise sind natürluch höher als Online aber OK. Grüß Thorsten/Ladenbetreiber von mir falls Du da hinfährst! Ansonsten hoffe ich Euch dann Samstagfrüh kennenzulernen.
@ Montana - mal im Königsforst zu fahren würde mich auch reizen!
Regnen soll es laut Kachelmannwetter am Samstag (zumindest laut der Station in Niehl) nicht. http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/105310.html


----------



## Delgado (9. April 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> - mal im Königsforst zu fahren würde mich auch reizen!



Dann aber Beeilung!

Gleich (18:30 Uhr) startet die schnegge-Tour im KF.
Guckst Du im LMB.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TedStryker71 (9. April 2008)

jaja, so schnell bin ich dann leider nicht. Arbeite in Düsseldorf und bin unter der Woche leider nie vor 19.00Uhr wieder in Köln, wodurch sich fast alle LMB Abendrunden leider erledigen....


----------



## Ghostwheel (9. April 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> Habe mich für Samstagfrüh für die Glessener-Höhe Tour angemeldet!



Ich bin auch mit dabei.  



> Regnen soll es laut Kachelmannwetter am Samstag (zumindest laut der Station in Niehl) nicht.



Sieht schonmal besser aus als letzten Samstag...


----------



## MrGoodGuy (10. April 2008)

So, leider kann ich diesen Samstag nicht.
Ab 13 Uhr ginge es, ich will aber hier nicht den Thread/Termin zerschießen. Beim nächsten Mal.

Feierabendtouren würde ich auch mitfahren, 17 Uhr ist ein bißchen früh, weil ich ja noch mein Bike aufs Auto (ins Auto geht nicht, weil ich keinen Kombi mehr habe - war wohl doch ein Fehler, eine Limo bestellt zu haben *g) packen und in der Rush Hour von City nach Königsdorf fahren muss. Wenn Ihr das bei Bedarf, heißt, wenn ich auch erscheine, auf 17.30 Uhr legen könntet, wäre das super!

Alter? Muhaahaa, geile Frage ............................. habe die 5 schon überschritten


----------



## kitesun (10. April 2008)

Hi MrGoodGuy,

wir könnten heute auch um 17.30 fahren. Treffpunkt wäre der P+R-Parkplatz an der Endhaltestelle der 1 (Weiden-West)

Frank


----------



## Ghostwheel (10. April 2008)

Mist, ich glaube ich habe mir eine Sehne oder irgendwas in der Schulter entzündet oder überlastet.  Ich werfe erstmal ein paar Celebrex ein, hoffentlich platzt die Samstagstour für mich nicht schon wieder.


----------



## Haser (10. April 2008)

dann mal gute bessserung ..... ich weiss auch noch nicht ob ich komme ... weil ich bis jetzt nichts besitze aussser ein bike .....


----------



## Ghostwheel (10. April 2008)

Haser schrieb:


> dann mal gute bessserung .....



Besten Dank... ich habe mal im Laufforum gefragt, ob ich zumindest laufen darf, während ich COX-2-Hemmer einnehme...  



> ich weiss auch noch nicht ob ich komme ... weil ich bis jetzt nichts besitze aussser ein bike .....



Ich glaube, nacktfahren wird allgemein nicht so gern gesehen, selbst im liberalen Rheinland nicht.


----------



## TedStryker71 (10. April 2008)

Hi, Bike und sonst nix? Willst Du das Bike nur anschauen die kommenden Wochen? Ich denke für eine 2h Tour reicht doch zur Not auch ein normals Sport-set. Samstag soll es bis 15Grad geben und nicht regnen!


----------



## MrGoodGuy (10. April 2008)

kitesun schrieb:


> Hi MrGoodGuy,
> 
> wir könnten heute auch um 17.30 fahren. Treffpunkt wäre der P+R-Parkplatz an der Endhaltestelle der 1 (Weiden-West)
> 
> Frank



Hi Frank,
danke für's Angebot, ich war heute jedoch auf Außenterminen bei Kunden und hab' Deine Nachricht eben erst gelesen, sorry  
SG Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haser (11. April 2008)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Besten Dank... ich habe mal im Laufforum gefragt, ob ich zumindest laufen darf, während ich COX-2-Hemmer einnehme...
> 
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, nacktfahren wird allgemein nicht so gern gesehen, selbst im liberalen Rheinland nicht.




naja die frauen finden das bestimmt klasse


----------



## kitesun (11. April 2008)

war gestern wieder unterwegs, diesmal auf der Glessener Höhe bis zum Kreuz. Da dort zur Zeit ziemlich viel Waldarbeiten erfolgen und so auch die Wege aussehen, werden wir morgen die Glessener Höhe sehr schnell verlassen und die Wege ums Quarzsandwerk und Marienfeld aufsuchen.

Frank


----------



## cube64 (11. April 2008)

Hallo Frank!

Werde mich für morgen auch anmelden. Hoffe ich kann nach Krankheit und langsamen Trainingsaufbau mithalten. Freu mich schon!


Gruß
Manuela


----------



## kitesun (11. April 2008)

Hi Manuela,

schön, daß du dabei bist. Wird schon klappen.
Bis morgen
Frank


----------



## Ghostwheel (11. April 2008)

Na das werden doch schon ein paar mehr.  

Ich selbst werde wohl erst morgen früh entscheiden, ob die angefressene Schulter ein Mitfahren zuläßt... wenns nicht schlimmer wird, werde ich es wohl mal probieren und mich dann notfalls unterwegs ausklinken.


----------



## Haser (12. April 2008)

kann leider nicht !  wünsche euch aber viel spass und gutes wetter und macht mal ein paar bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (12. April 2008)

so, kleiner Tourbericht von heute:

Mitfahrer waren:
cube64 - Manuela
TedStryker71 - Niels
Ghostwheel - Markus

Pünktlich um 10 bei schönsten Wetter gestartet, haben wir erstmal ein paar Trails mitgenommen, um dann über die Aachener Straße in den Wald am Quarzsandwerk einzutauchen. Einmal dran vorbei, in Benzelrath hoch und dann über die Dürener Straße nach Grefrath ans Marienfeld, am Weinberg vorbei, durch die Hohe Scholle und dann nach Horrem runter. Dann wieder rauf auf die Röttgenhöhe und dann langsam ausklingen lassen. 

Außer einen Platten keine besonderen Vorkommnisse.

Die Tour an sich hatte ca. 28 Kilometer bei 400 Höhenmeter. Mit An- und Abreise hatte jeder Mitfahrer mindestens 40 Kilometer absolviert. 

Hat Spaß gemacht. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal. Bilder gibt es keine.

Frank


----------



## Haser (12. April 2008)

das hört sich sehr gut an ! verdammt !!! beim nächsten ride fahre ich mit !


----------



## cube64 (12. April 2008)

Jo, da kann ich mich Frank nur anschließen: hat echt Spass gemacht!

Nochmal Danke fürs guiden Frank.

Gruß
Manuela


----------



## Ghostwheel (12. April 2008)

kitesun schrieb:


> Außer einen Platten keine besonderen Vorkommnisse.



Jo, besten Dank nochmal für die Pannenhilfe.  Ohne Ersatzschlauch und Pumpe fahr ich nie wieder.  



> Hat Spaß gemacht.
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mal.



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen.  

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## TedStryker71 (12. April 2008)

Und dann auch von mir noch danke für die nette Tour, hat sich wirklich gelohnt, vor allem bei dem schönen Wetter. Bin dann doch auf über 55KM gekommen  habe dafür aber noch eine nette aternative Strecke mit viel Grün zurück nach Ehrenfeld gefunden.


----------



## Haser (12. April 2008)

so mal unter uns ! hat hier einer von euch eine xt scheibenbremse??? meine schleift wenn ich auf dem bike sitze und fahre ! wenn ich das rad so drehe dann ist nichts zu hören !!! ist nagel neu das ding ! hhiiilllffffeeeeee  wenn ich den bremsehebel leicht anziehe dann hört es auf ! ich habe echt keine ahnung was ich machen muss das es auf hört ...


----------



## TedStryker71 (13. April 2008)

Hi, also vor allem solltest Du FAHREN!!!! - kauf Dir Klamotten und mach ne Tour, die Bremse muss eingefahren werden. Glaube kaum das die sich vom bisherigen "stehen" verzogen hat. Mal abgesehen davon schleift meine Bremse sporadisch auch immer mal oder mal nicht, wie die gerade Laune hat habe ich das Gefühl.


----------



## Haser (13. April 2008)

da kann ich ja mal hoffen ....


----------



## MrGoodGuy (13. April 2008)

Tourbericht klingt gut!


----------



## Haser (13. April 2008)

juhu habe da mal wieder ein anliegen !!! ich schwanke zwischen normal pedale die im album zu sehen sind oder die klicks von xt die ich hier noch liegen habe !!! habe nur angst das ich nicht rauskomme und mich hinlege bei bremslichen situationen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TedStryker71 (13. April 2008)

Hinlegen gehört dazu und das wird so oder so passieren. Klicks haste auf dauer wesentlich mehr von - vor allem auch Kraftnutzung beim "hochziehen". Also keine angst.
Und bau die schutzbleche ab LOL


----------



## Haser (13. April 2008)

ja die waren ja nur für schlechtes wetter


----------



## Haser (13. April 2008)

teddy haste nächste woche sonntag lust nee runde zu fahren wenn es schön ist ??? greetz Thorsten


----------



## on any sunday (13. April 2008)

Haser schrieb:


> so mal unter uns ! hat hier einer von euch eine xt scheibenbremse??? meine schleift wenn ich auf dem bike sitze und fahre ! wenn ich das rad so drehe dann ist nichts zu hören !!! ist nagel neu das ding ! hhiiilllffffeeeeee  wenn ich den bremsehebel leicht anziehe dann hört es auf ! ich habe echt keine ahnung was ich machen muss das es auf hört ...



Beide Befestigungschrauben am Bremssattel lösen, bremsen und dabei die Schrauben wieder festziehen. Sollte helfen.


----------



## Haser (13. April 2008)

kann man das einfach selber machen ohne das was kaputt geht ??????????habe keine erfahrung mit scheiben ....................


----------



## DoubleU (14. April 2008)

Haser schrieb:


> kann man das einfach selber machen ohne das was kaputt geht ??????????habe keine erfahrung mit scheiben ....................


 
Jo, und nicht nur das! 
Mache es so wie Sonntach gesagt hat. Noch besser ist es vor dem festziehen der Sattel-Schrauben die Laufräder rotieren zu lassen und dann abzubremsen (ist so ein wenig wie Mittelwertfindung), Hebel gezogen lassen und dann die Sattelschrauben wechselseitig festziehen (übrigens den Sattel selber lösen und nicht die Befestigung an der IS-Aufnahme/am Rahmen -nur um den Fehler auszuschließen  ). Damit habe ich noch jede Bremse klirrfrei bekommen, wenn man mal "extreme" Fahrsituationen/Schräglagen/etc. ausblendet. Jede Scheibenbremse wird dann immer mal wieder ein wenig vor sich hinsingen.


----------



## on any sunday (14. April 2008)

Haser schrieb:


> kann man das einfach selber machen ohne das was kaputt geht ??????????



Ist nicht immer gesagt. Falls dir die Welt des Schraubens vollkommen unbekannt ist und dir die Verständnis für Mechanik abgeht, würde ich es sein lassen. Allerdings ist Fahrradtechnik auch keine Raketenwissenschaft.


----------



## snoeren (14. April 2008)

... und ansonsten findet man hier im Forum mit der SUCHE eine Menge hilfreicher Tipps wie es genau geht  

Im übrigen hab ich letzte Woche doch meine Kniespiegelung machen lassen und bin schon wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung. Mit mir ist dann erst wieder in 2-3 Wochen zu rechnen.  

Gruß, Sören


----------



## Freddy41 (14. April 2008)

@ Sören
Dann wünsche ich dir mal eine gute Besserung 
Wir sehen uns dann wohl erst in 3-Wochen wieder.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbedu (14. April 2008)

Hej Friedhelm,
wie wars am Samstag mit den schnellen Jungs?


----------



## Haser (14. April 2008)

für euch mag das ja simpel sein aber in bild wäre das einfacher !!! wenn ich es einmal weiss kein ding aber ich hatte noch nie scheibenbremsen !!


----------



## migster (14. April 2008)

@Haser
Dieser Link sollte ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel bringen  
http://www.kh-krieger.de/MTB_workshop.htm
Viel Spaß damit 
BG
Mike


----------



## Haser (14. April 2008)

jup danke !!! werde mal dran rumschrauben


----------



## Freddy41 (15. April 2008)

@ Eduard
War schon eine tolle Tour,nicht zu vergleichen mit hier 
Und die Mitfahrer sind schon ale Topfit 
Vielleicht schreibe ich ja für Samstag dann mal hier wieder eine Tour aus.
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (15. April 2008)

mtbedu schrieb:


> Hej Friedhelm,
> wie wars am Samstag mit den schnellen Jungs?




Die "schnellen Jungs" waren von Pleiten, Pech und Pannen verfolgt ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf16 (16. April 2008)

hallo
bin ne hier und wohne in köln nippes.

habe mir vor 3 monaten ein steppenwolf taiga elite angeschafft konnte aber damit noch nirgenswo so mal richtig die sau raus lassen.

woltle fragen ob man eventuell zusammen mal eine mtb tour machen könnte und vor allem wo man überhaupt mit nem mtb schön fahren kann.

danke


----------



## Delgado (16. April 2008)

Steppenwolf16 schrieb:


> hallo
> bin ne hier und wohne in köln nippes.
> 
> habe mir vor 3 monaten ein steppenwolf taiga elite angeschafft konnte aber damit noch nirgenswo so mal richtig die sau raus lassen.
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3867


----------



## marcomania (16. April 2008)

Steppenwolf16 schrieb:


> hallo
> bin ne hier und wohne in köln nippes.
> 
> habe mir vor 3 monaten ein steppenwolf taiga elite angeschafft konnte aber damit noch nirgenswo so mal richtig die sau raus lassen.
> ...



Hallo "Nachbar"!

Sitz hier in Ehrenfeld und bin in Köln (und Umgebung) leider noch nicht allzu viel unterwegs gewesen (mit dem MTB). Auch fängt bei mir das Fahren grad wieder an. Vielleicht kann man sich ja kurzschliessen.


----------



## Steppenwolf16 (16. April 2008)

ja würde mich freuen 

danke für den link aber mir persönlich macht es keinen spaß im dunkeln zu sparen.


----------



## on any sunday (16. April 2008)

Im Dunkeln zu sparen ist auch illegal, wäre ja Schwarzgeld.


----------



## Delgado (16. April 2008)

Steppenwolf16 schrieb:


> ja würde mich freuen
> 
> danke für den link aber mir persönlich macht es keinen spaß im dunkeln zu sparen.




 

Zurück geht's mit Linie 1 der KVB .... relativ hell


----------



## TedStryker71 (16. April 2008)

Delgado - eigentlich eine nette Tour nur für mich leider viel zu früh, wenn man in Düsseldorf arbeitet und erst um 18.00 Uhr Feierabend machen kann---
Ehrenfeld - ja da sitze ich auch: Samstag 14.00 Uhr Bike-Treff am Bike Gear Laden Stollberger Str. Braunsfeld - siehe hier: http://bike-gear.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=32
Sonntag wollen wir vermutlich Richtung Altenberg (mit dem Auto von Ehreneld aus)


----------



## TedStryker71 (16. April 2008)

jaja - Deine Tour in Burscheid finde ich auch toll - aber auch zu früh - wenn Du mal was ab 19.00 Uhr machst sag bescheid dann fahre ich mal mit - Du sitzt ja scheinbar auch um die Ecke! 




on any sunday schrieb:


> Im Dunkeln zu sparen ist auch illegal, wäre ja Schwarzgeld.


----------



## snoeren (16. April 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> wenn man in Düsseldorf arbeitet und erst um 18.00 Uhr Feierabend machen kann---Ehrenfeld - ja da sitze ich auch


Hallo Leidensgenosse. Ich teile mit dir das Schicksal mit der pendelei Köln-Ddorf. Wenn der Sommer nun bald wieder kommt werde ich häufiger Freitags nach Arbeit, im Grafenberger Wald in Ddorf mit einem Freund eine paar Runden drehen. Ein perferkter Einstieg in das Wochenende   Wenn dir das auch reinpasst, bist zu herzlich eingeladen mal mitzufahren.

Liebe Grüße, Sören


----------



## TedStryker71 (16. April 2008)

Hallo snoeren - danke für das Angebot - klingt gut, da wäre ich in der Tat, wenn es terminlich paßt, mal dabei. Freitags machen ich auch was eher Schluß, so gegen 16.30 - da kann ich auch ab 18.00 Uhr in Köln auf den rad sitzen. Ansonsten würde ich gerne wenn sich das Wetter jetzt hoffentlich stabilisiert zumindest einmal wöchentlich abends vor der haustür eine Basiskonditionsrunde machen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (16. April 2008)

Hallo Leute habe dann mal eine Tour für Samstag auf der Glessener-Höhe ausgeschrieben,in der Hoffnung das es trocken beleibt. 
Laut Wetterbericht ist das ja leider nicht der Fall. 
Also wer Lust hat sich am Samstag ein wenig zu Quälen ist immer Willkommen. 
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (18. April 2008)

Hi Freddy - Du willst auf jeden Fall um 13.30 los denke ich? wir wollen so ab 14.15 in Köln Ehrenfeld/Braunsfeld starten - wären dann aber sicher nicht vor 15.00Uhr in Königsdorf, vielleicht kann man sich ja mal zusammenschließen......


----------



## Freddy41 (18. April 2008)

Hallo TedStryker71
Ja die Abfahrt wird 13.30 Uhr bleiben da ich am Abend noch etwas vorhabe.
Das mit dem Treffen unterwegs wird eher schwierig da das Gebiet hier doch
sehr weitläufig ist.
Aber wir werden uns vielleicht doch mal bei einer gemeinsamen Tour treffen.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (19. April 2008)

Hi Freddy, mal sehen wie sich das Wetter heute vormittag entwickelt, evtl. überlege ich doch um 13.30 am Start zu sein. Ist Euer Treffpunkt der Parkplatz der ganz hinten am Ende der Alten Aaachener ist? weil in der Mitte ist das ja wenn man aus Königsdorf kommt links rein auch ein Parkplatz am Wald.


----------



## snoeren (19. April 2008)

Hier der Treffpunkt als Link für Google Maps:
Grillhütte - Alte Aachener Straße / Königsdorf

Viel spaß euch allen!

Gruß, Sören


----------



## TedStryker71 (19. April 2008)

OK, das macht es KLAR, danke


----------



## Freddy41 (19. April 2008)

Hi Sören
Ist wie immer eine Perfekte Skizze zum Treffpunkt 
Wann bist du denn wieder soweit hier einige Runden mit uns zu fahren???
Sag einfach mal Bescheid.
Wenn heute noch der ein oder andere Mitfahren möchte,müsste ich das schon wissen.
Denn es wird nicht immer der Treffpunkt angefahren.
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (19. April 2008)

Hi Freddy - ich bin heute vermultlich nicht dabei aber sicher demnächst Mal! Hatte mich bereits für 14hundert verabredet.


----------



## Freddy41 (20. April 2008)

Kleiner Bericht der gestrigen Tour
Zu dritt ging es vom Treffpunkt aus zur Ichendorfer-Höhe wo uns auch schon der erste kleine Anstieg begegnete.Anschließend wurde die Rennbahn umrundet,von da aus weiter bei stetigem auf und ab durch die Wälder.
Der nächste Teil führte uns dann zum höchsten Punkt der Glessener-Höhe.
Am Kreuz die Treppenabfahrt genommen und im Anschluß über Trailabfahrten wieder Richtung Treffpunkt.Dort angkommen Entschlossen wir zusammen noch eine kleine Runde Richtung Dansweiler zu nehmen.Wieder zurück am Parkplatz waren es dann bei mir mit An-und Abreise 48,28km bei 540Hm und einem Schnitt von 17,3 
Hoffe es hat euch trotz der nicht so guten Wetterverhältnisse und ein wenig Match trotzdem Spass bereitet. 
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr_slot (20. April 2008)

Hi Friedhelm,

war wirklich eine prima Tour gestern, ich war das erste Mal in der Gegend unterwegs und hätte nicht gedacht, dass dort so viele Trails zu finden sind!

Werde auf jeden Fall noch öfter dabei sein, bis dahin viele Grüße!


----------



## migster (21. April 2008)

Ja wieder eine Super Tour   Wetter war doch o.k. 
Bis demnächst 
Mike
@mr_slot
GPS Daten schick ich Dir noch ...


----------



## Haser (21. April 2008)

heute habe ich 2 mtb ler auf der aachener strasse gesehen (richtung Köln ) war es einer von hier ??? sahen wie profis aus


----------



## Haser (24. April 2008)

hier is auch nix mehr los


----------



## Freddy41 (24. April 2008)

Hallo Haser 
Keine Panik die warten alle nur auf den Supersommer und dann geht es hier wieder richtig los 
Da ich am Samstag das Rennen in Sundern fahre,werde ich für eine Tour nicht zur Verfügung stehen.
Wer hier aus der Gegend fährt denn am Samstag noch alles in Sundern beim Rennen mit????
Vielleicht kann man sich dann vor Ort ja mal treffen.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (24. April 2008)

Hi Freddy41 - als ich mir überlegt hatte da evtl. mitfahren zu können war das ausgebucht, wünsche Dir aber viel Spaß. Mein Arbeitskollege aus Schwelm wird auch an den Start gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haser (24. April 2008)

ich bin auch nicht dabei ;o) Freue mich mal auf nee kleine rundfahrt


----------



## Ghostwheel (24. April 2008)

Ich wollte am WE je nachdem mal rund um die Glessener Höhe etwas Grundlagenausdauer schrubben, also jetzt keine Trails, falls jemand Bock hat mitzumachen...


----------



## Haser (24. April 2008)

samstag !!! wäre cool wenn wir uns in der nähe von lövenich treffen könnten  und nicht so schnell ich bin anfänger !!!


----------



## Haser (24. April 2008)

habe mal für samstag einen termin aufgemacht !!! meldet euch bei fragen einfach bei mir !!!


----------



## pd1 (24. April 2008)

Hallo Friedhelm ,
bin in sundern dabei  .......!!!!
Gostwheel ;Von wo genau aus Pulheim Kommst du ??
Also ich komme aus Fliesteden !!
Könnten wenn ich mal dabin und du lust hast gerne mal so ein paar GA1-GA2 runden drehen !!

Gruß Patrick

-------------------------------------------------
www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.endorfinbikes.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## mtbedu (24. April 2008)

Bin auch dabei, falls es mit der Nachmeldung klappt.
Eduard


----------



## MrGoodGuy (25. April 2008)

@ haser
Irgendwelche Infos über die Route, wohin, wie lang, wie weit, wie hoch?


----------



## kitesun (25. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Niels und ich treffen uns morgen um 9.30 am Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler.

Wer mit will, kann gerne dazustossen. Muß leider so früh fahren.

Wer den Parkplatz nicht kennt, siehe bei meinen Fotos

Frank


----------



## Haser (25. April 2008)

@Mr goody : machen wir so aus  denke mal 2 stunden die route macht der ghost.... ich fände es toll wenn wir alle zusammen los raddeln


----------



## Haser (25. April 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6290


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube64 (25. April 2008)

@ Frank: Bin morgen früh auch dabei. 

@ Friedhelm, Patrick: Gebt alles in Sundern ! Sehen uns spätestens beim Schinderhannes.


Gruß
Manuela


----------



## snoeren (25. April 2008)

@Friedhelm & Patrick
Wünsche euch auch viel Glück am Wochenende und immer ne Umdrehung mehr auf der Kurbel  

@Haser
Wenn du ne Tour anbietest, solltest du auch die Meute guiden (das ist die Idee hinter dem LMB). Hast Glück, dass der Ghostwheel dabei ist, der wird bestimmt ein bisschen einweißen. Ansonsten würde ich euch evtl. raten mit dem Frank ne halbe Stunden vorher zu fahren. Der weiß wo es lang geht


----------



## Haser (25. April 2008)

snoeren schrieb:


> @Friedhelm & Patrick
> Wünsche euch auch viel Glück am Wochenende und immer ne Umdrehung mehr auf der Kurbel
> 
> @Haser
> Wenn du ne Tour anbietest, solltest du auch die Meute guiden (das ist die Idee hinter dem LMB). Hast Glück, dass der Ghostwheel dabei ist, der wird bestimmt ein bisschen einweißen. Ansonsten würde ich euch evtl. raten mit dem Frank ne halbe Stunden vorher zu fahren. Der weiß wo es lang geht




Es war ja nix auf also habe ich gedacht mache ich es halt so !! kenne mich nun mal nicht so gut aus weil anfänger und so


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (25. April 2008)

Haser schrieb:


> Es war ja nix auf also habe ich gedacht mache ich es halt so !! kenne mich nun mal nicht so gut aus weil anfänger und so



Ist ja nicht weiter schlimm Haser. Hätte mich für morgen auch eingeloggt. Bin allerdings auch in Sundern


----------



## Ghostwheel (25. April 2008)

Haser schrieb:


> @Mr goody : machen wir so aus  denke mal 2 stunden die route macht der ghost.... ich fände es toll wenn wir alle zusammen los raddeln



Also wenn es nach mir geht fahren wir in Königsdorf in den Wald, die Glessener Höhe hoch, kommen beim Hallerhof wieder runter und dann über die Kohlenbahn und eine Runde um die Fischbachhöhe. Und dann sehen wir weiter.  

Wird eher was für Einsteiger, groß Trails fahren wollte ich diesmal nicht.


----------



## Haser (25. April 2008)

hört sich gut an da war ich noch nie !!! und zu zweit kriegen wir auch spass


----------



## Haser (25. April 2008)

kannst mir morgen auch nee sms schreiben wenn du nicht kannst


----------



## superalu (25. April 2008)

Hallo Frank,
bin morgen nach langer Auszeit   auch wieder dabei.

Euch Friedhelm und Patrick wünsche ich Spaß und Erfolg in Sundern  .

Grüße an alle, Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (25. April 2008)

Dank an alle die uns viel Glück für Sundern wünschen 
können es bestimmt gut gebrauchen 
Allen anderen wünsche ich Viel Spass bei euren Touren durch die Glessener,Ichendorfer und auch Frechener Wälder,hoffentlich mit viel Sonnenschein 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (25. April 2008)

@ Manuela
Wir sehen uns dann ja in Emmelshausen beim Schinderhannes 
Hoffe du hattest genug Möglichkeiten zum Trainieren,denn der Schinderhannes ist nicht ohne,freue mich auf jedenfall Tierich darauf,denn er fordert auch eine Menge an Technik. 
Wäre auch was für Sören,ich Glaube er würde die Strecke lieben 
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (26. April 2008)

@ so, war eine nette Tour heute, Frank danke fürs guiden! und superalu - danke für die extra Runde die mich dann auch extra fettisch gemacht hat  wieder Zuhause hatte ich dann doch 78,5KM, bei 673HM und einem Schnitt von 20m/h auf dem Tacho. Jetzt habe ich mich gerade mit einem netten Nutella-Brötchen wieder fit gemacht. Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Haser (26. April 2008)

so ich war dann heute auch mal in der glessner höhe und ich muss echt sagen das es sich gelohnt hat und ich jetzt süchtig bin   Ghost war zwar immer vorne weg wenn es dann den berg hoch ging aber ich hatte spass ! danke nochmal an ghost für die nette Führung !! 

PS: Mir tut der Arsch weh  

Bis dann

Thorsten


----------



## Ghostwheel (26. April 2008)

Hat mir auch Spaß gemacht, sollten wir mal wieder machen.  Eventuell biete ich nächstes Mal selbst eine Tour für (Wieder)einsteiger an, die fahrtechnisch noch nicht so versiert sind wie Frank und seine Truppe. Und wenn ich "78,5KM, bei 673HM und einem Schnitt von 20m/h" lese, kann ich auch nur mit den Ohren schlackern.  Ich habe gar nicht auf den Tacho geachtet, aber ich schätze, wir hatten heute die halbe Strecke bei 250hm in etwa 2 Stunden.

Lustig war jedenfalls, dass sich die beiden Trupps heute kurz hinter dem Gipfelkreuz begegnet sind.  

Markus


----------



## kitesun (26. April 2008)

also ich bin nur 41 Kilometer mit 370 Höhenmeter gefahren; mehr wird auch mit mir nicht gefahren

Bis zur nächsten Tour
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (26. April 2008)

Hallo Leute 
Bei mir waren es dann heute in Sundern 52km und 1250Hm absolutes Schlamm fahren.
Hat mich alle Körner gekostet die ich hatte 
@ Walter
Also kein Vergleich zu 2007,hättest deinen Spass gehabt.Habe so auch 30 Minuten länger gebraucht als im Vorjahr.
Die nächste Tour fahre ich dann aber wieder hier bei uns.
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostwheel (26. April 2008)

kitesun schrieb:


> also ich bin nur 41 Kilometer mit 370 Höhenmeter gefahren; mehr wird auch mit mir nicht gefahren



Ah... sorry, hatte die "Extrarunde" im vorherigen Posting überlesen.  

Markus


----------



## Ghostwheel (26. April 2008)

pd1 schrieb:


> Gostwheel ;Von wo genau aus Pulheim Kommst du ??
> Also ich komme aus Fliesteden !!
> Könnten wenn ich mal dabin und du lust hast gerne mal so ein paar GA1-GA2 runden drehen !!



Hi Patrick,

Ich bin in Sinthern, also direkt um die Ecke. Klar, schaun wer mal, wenns konditionell einigermaßen zusammenpaßt.  Ich sitze erst seit ein paar Wochen im Radsattel, bringe allerdings vom Laufen schon gewisse aerobe Grundlagen mit.

Markus


----------



## mtbedu (27. April 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> ...absolutes Schlamm fahren.
> Hat mich alle Körner gekostet die ich hatte



Hej Friedhelm,
wie oft bist Du denn unfreiwillig abgestiegen?
Die Mittelstrecke war ausgebucht, bin daher Kurzstrecke gefahren. 'War im nach hinein darüber gar nicht traurig.


----------



## Freddy41 (27. April 2008)

@ Eduard
Hi Eduard wie lange hast du denn für die Kurzstrecke gebraucht????
Schade das du mich nicht vor Ort angerufen hast hätten dann die Strecke vom Ziel zum Start zusammen fahren können.
Falls du auch beim Schinderhannes fahren möchtest sag Bescheid,dann können wir zusammen dort hinfahren.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (27. April 2008)

@ Eduard
Platz 32 war doch super für dein Rennen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## mtbedu (27. April 2008)

Für mein Alter gar nicht schlecht. Wo hast du die Ergebnisse her? Finde unter www.nrw-marathon-trophy.de nichts.
Hatte leider Deine Nummer nicht dabei. Hab' auch schon überall Ausschau gehalten, aber die Startfelder von Kurz- und Mittelstrecke waren knallhart getrennt gewesen. So startete ich dann aus der aller-aller-hintersten Reihe und kam erst nach der halben Strecke aus dem Gänsemarsch heraus.
Wann war Schinderhannes noch mal. Gib mir am besten die Adresse.
Bis demnächst


----------



## Freddy41 (28. April 2008)

Hi Eduard
Ergebnisse findest du unter www.mega-sports.de
Darin findest du dann alle Ergebnisse 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (28. April 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Bei mir waren es dann heute in Sundern 52km und 1250Hm absolutes Schlamm fahren.
> Hat mich alle Körner gekostet die ich hatte
> @ Walter
> ...




30 Minuten ist ja viel Zeug. Dann lag es wohl wirklich an der Schlammschlacht. Waren denn 2007 bessere Verhältnisse ???

Also ich hätte nicht mit soviel Matsch gerechnet. Ich war fix und alle zum Schluß......


----------



## mtbedu (28. April 2008)

@ Friedhelm:
hast eine super Plazierung! - für unser Alter, versteht sich...
Helmut (helman) hat 02:36:22 raus geholt.


----------



## Haser (28. April 2008)

ich ziehe den hut vor euch .....;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (28. April 2008)

@ Aushilfsfahrer
Kein Vergleich zu 2007
In dem Jahr war es Knochentrocken und bei 29° schon fast zu heiss ,da konnte man die Berge noch leicht hochfahren und Runter richtig Gas geben.
Außerdem wurde man da beim Geradeaus fahren nicht von irgendjemandem festgehalten ,oder war es doch nur der Schlamm.
Nee also 2007 bin ich nicht einmal Abgestiegen und konnte zügig durchfahren,ich hatte eigentlich noch mit einer schlechteren Zeit bei dem Match gerechnet .Also waren wir doch recht gut dabei 
@ Eduard
Wie sieht es denn jetzt bei dir mit dem Schinderhannes aus,wo du schon einmal Blut geleckt hast 
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## mtbedu (29. April 2008)

Bin dabei. Helmut auch. Wie sieht es mit Patrick aus? Und überhaupt - was macht das Training? Patrick sprach etwas von GA1-GA2.
Bis dann


----------



## pd1 (29. April 2008)

mtbedu schrieb:


> Bin dabei. Helmut auch. Wie sieht es mit Patrick aus? Und überhaupt - was macht das Training? Patrick sprach etwas von GA1-GA2.
> Bis dann



Hallo Eduard , 
bin beim Schinderhannes auch wieder dabei !
Das Training läuft jetzt nach 2 wochen Grippe  wieder an  ....!!!
Die 2 Wochen krank waren für Sundern nicht gerade  TOLL !!!
Die nächsten Rennen können NUR BESSER werden !!!

Gruß Patrick

_______________________________________________

www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.endorfinbikes.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## mtbedu (29. April 2008)

@ Patrick & Friedhelm: Wie sieht Euer Trainingsplan in dieser Woche/bis zum Rennen aus? Besteht Interesse am gemeinsamen Training?


----------



## Freddy41 (30. April 2008)

So habe für Samstag mal eine Tour eingetragen.
Werden aber bestimmt einige schlammige Abschnitte dabei sein ,
aber da ich beim Rennen schmerzlich gemerkt habe das diese dazu gehören, werde ich diese Abschnitte auch nicht umfahren 
Wer also Lust und Laune hat sollte sich einfach eintragen 
Am Samstag ist zumindest von oben her Schönstes Wetter Vorhergesagt.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## mtbedu (30. April 2008)

Am Samstag ist bei mir Muttraining geplant - Freeride. Aber mal schauen.


----------



## Ghostwheel (30. April 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So habe für Samstag mal eine Tour eingetragen.



Boah, das ist mir schon wieder viel zu schwierig.  Habe eh vor, am Samstagmorgen in derselben Ecke rumzufahren, also biete ich mal eine Alternativtour für (Wieder)einsteiger an oder Leute, die es einfach mal locker angehen lassen wollen. Alleine fahren kann ich imer noch...

Hier muß es doch noch mehr Anfänger wie mich geben - gebt euch einen Ruck!  

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## MrGoodGuy (2. Mai 2008)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Boah, das ist mir schon wieder viel zu schwierig.  Habe eh vor, am Samstagmorgen in derselben Ecke rumzufahren, also biete ich mal eine Alternativtour für (Wieder)einsteiger an oder Leute, die es einfach mal locker angehen lassen wollen. Alleine fahren kann ich imer noch...
> 
> Hier muß es doch noch mehr Anfänger wie mich geben - gebt euch einen Ruck!
> 
> ...



Hallo Markus,
ich habe mich denn auch mal eingetragen.
Eine Hardcore-Tour tut (im Moment) nicht not  
Bis morgen!
Schöne Grüsse
Dieter


----------



## Haser (3. Mai 2008)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> ich habe mich denn auch mal eingetragen.
> Eine Hardcore-Tour tut (im Moment) nicht not
> Bis morgen!
> ...




Hardcore bitte nicht ..... 


Bis gleich ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostwheel (3. Mai 2008)

So, noch ein kurzer Report zur heutigen (Wieder)einsteigertour...

Wir waren zu dritt, neben meiner Wenigkeit als Guide noch Thorsten (Haser) und Dieter (MrGoodGuy). Ging pünktlich los, dann erstmal rund um die Fischbachhöhe mit nem kleinen Schlenker runter bis vor Quadrath, anschliessend beim Hallerhof rauf auf die Glessener Höhe und in etwas weitem Bogen zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Netto hatte ich 31km auf dem Tacho bei etwas über 2 Stunden. Höhenmeter kann ich nur schätzen, ca. 200-250hm.

Hat Spaß gemacht, in 1-2 Wochen stelle ich Samstags 10:00 wieder eine ähnliche Tour rein.  

Bis dann,
Markus


----------



## Haser (4. Mai 2008)

kann mich da nur anschliessen ....war eine nette tour und hat echt spass gemacht ! Vielleicht steigt der ein oder andere ja noch ein ! 

Bis dann 

Thorsten


----------



## Der_Markus (4. Mai 2008)

Hi zusammen!

Ich bin auch Wiedereinsteiger und komme aus Köln-Raderthal und meld mich jetzt einfach mal fürs nächste Woche schon mal mit an. 

Viele Grüße!
Markus


----------



## TedStryker71 (4. Mai 2008)

War dieses Wochenende unterwegs aber hätte auch Interesse an hardcore-Touren - haha. Werde dann gleich wenn es etwas kühler wird noch mal auf die Glessener Höhe fahren.

So - sollte noch jemand mitwollen, treffe mich mit markus gleich um 17.00Uhr am Militärring/Aachener Str. dann würden wir ca. um 17.30 am Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler vorbeirollen, bei Interesse noch bis 16.15 eine PN oder dort warten. as Wetter muss noch genutzt werden.


----------



## MrGoodGuy (4. Mai 2008)

Haser schrieb:


> kann mich da nur anschliessen ....war eine nette tour und hat echt spass gemacht ! Vielleicht steigt der ein oder andere ja noch ein !
> 
> Bis dann
> 
> Thorsten



Jepp, dito! 
Die Tour entsprach dem, was ich an Strecke und Tempo häufiger fahren möchte


----------



## TedStryker71 (5. Mai 2008)

Morgen zusammen, so war gestern mit Der Markus auf eine nette Runde im Königsdorfer Wald uns auf der Glessener Höhe. War eine nette Tour aber irgendwie finde ich die perfekte Abfahrt von oben runter nicht 
Fährst zufällig jemand in Königsdorf am Samstag ganz früh? Ich fahre mittag weg und überlege morgens noch eine Tour zu machen (bin mir noch nicht 100% sicher ob das klappt) - ansonsten auf jeden Fall Montagabend wenn sich das Wetter hält.
Eventuell auch Donnerstagabend, schaffe es aber wegen Arbeit in Düsseldorf bis 18.00 Uhr nicht vor 19.45//20.00 Uhr in Königsdorf zu sein, Licht habe ich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patno1 (5. Mai 2008)

Hey   komme aus Köln Longerich, wenn ich bald mein Bike habe, würde ich auch gerne mal mitfahren  . Vielleicht kann mir auch Jmd. von euch zu einem guten Bike bis ca. 1500 raten..........


----------



## TedStryker71 (5. Mai 2008)

Was willst Du denn kaufen Fully oder Hardtail und was willst Du fahren....Radkauf ist ja auch Geschmacksfrage. Brauchst Du Service/Händler oder willst Du selber schrauben und Online ordern....etc. pp. - gutes Rad ist eine Frage die so im Prinzip nicht zu beantworten ist.


----------



## Delgado (6. Mai 2008)

Patno1 schrieb:


> Hey   komme aus Köln Longerich, wenn ich bald mein Bike habe, würde ich auch gerne mal mitfahren  . Vielleicht kann mir auch Jmd. von euch zu einem guten Bike bis ca. 1500 raten..........



Nimm das:

http://www.vortrieb.com/sonderposten.php?seite=4

... und gib mir die übrigen 501,- Euro


----------



## snoeren (6. Mai 2008)

Schau mal in das aktuelle pedaliero, dort wurden ein paar schöne Räder getestet, die auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert sind.

Ich würde, wenn ich die Wahl hätte ein *leichtes* Fully nehmen. Richtig viel Federweg (+13 cm) kannst du hier in der Gegend sowieso nicht voll ausfahren ... Aber es kommt immer auf deinen Anspruch und Fahrstil an


----------



## kitesun (6. Mai 2008)

Niels und ich treffen uns am Samstag um 9 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler. Also wer am Wochenende auch schlecht schlafen kann, ist herzlich eingeladen.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Mai 2008)

So habe dann für Samstag auch mal wieder eine Tour eingetragen 
Die Tour ist dann etwas Anspruchsvoller als die von Frank.
Da ich in der Vorbereitung zum nächsten Marathon bin wird das Tempo dann auch etwas zügiger sein 
Wer also Lust hat sich bei bestem Sonnenwetter etwas zu Quälen ist natürlich gerne gesehen.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Ghostwheel (6. Mai 2008)

OK, die weniger ambitionierten unter uns können dann wieder mit mir fahren.  Sa 10:00, selbe Stelle, selbe Welle... dieses Wetter gilt es ausuzunutzen!


----------



## TedStryker71 (6. Mai 2008)

Aloa, das wir ja Inflationär was die Bike-Termine am Samstag angeht! Werde Morgenabend auch eine Runde drehen. Start in Ehrenfeld ca. 19.15, Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler ca. 20.00 - dan dort ca. eine Stunde-15 durch den Wald und auf die Glessener Höhe (bis es dunkel wird) und dann gegen 21.15 zurück nach Ehrenfeld - falls jemand Lust hat kann er sich ja melden. Licht sollte zur Sicherheit besser vorhanden sein.


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Mai 2008)

Bin dann heute Abend auch in der Gegend unterwegs,nur fahre ich schon etwas früher,so gegen 18.30 Uhr.
Vielleicht fahren wir uns dann ja irgendwo über den Weg 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (7. Mai 2008)

würde ich auch gerne aber bis 18.00 Uhr in Düsseldorf arbeiten gibt mir leider keine andere Chance....ich halte mal die Augen offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube64 (8. Mai 2008)

kitesun schrieb:


> Niels und ich treffen uns am Samstag um 9 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler. Also wer am Wochenende auch schlecht schlafen kann, ist herzlich eingeladen.
> 
> Frank




Hi Frank!

Ist ja schon sehr früh, aber werde mal versuchen, um 9.00 Uhr da zu sein. Ich nehme es mir fest vor!


Gruß
Manuela


----------



## TedStryker71 (8. Mai 2008)

@ cube64 - das wird schon wenn die Sonne doch bereits um 6 morgens scheint. Ich muss leider spätestens um 12.00 wieder Zuhause in Ehrenfeld sein..
@ Freddy 41 - habe ich Dich gestern eigentlich gesehen? Ich bin mir nicht sicher - bin einmal einer Gruppe von 3 Bikern an den Bahnschienen begegnet, einmal einem mit nem Ghost auf der Glessener Höhe und noch mal einem - Dir? Mit nem Bulls der die Höhe zum Königsdorfer Wald runter und dann wohl auch direkt wieder hoch ist?


----------



## Freddy41 (8. Mai 2008)

@ TedStryker71
Ich war das wohl eher nicht.
Wir waren nämlich zu zweit unterwegs und ich fahre ein Giant NRS 
Wir waren auch nur knapp 2 Stunden auf Tour , sind dabei 36km bei 430Hm
gefahren 
Aber bei diesem Wetter  werde ich wohl des öfteren Mittwochs fahren 
Vielleicht packen wir ja dann irgendwann einmal eine gemeinsame Tour.

@ Cube64 
Du mußt auf jedenfall am Samstag trainieren,denk immer an den Schinderhannes,da willst du doch bestimmt als erste ins Ziel rollen 
Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann ja vor dem Start noch.

Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (8. Mai 2008)

OK, dann weis ich ja bescheid. Gemeinsame Tour gerne demnächst Mal, unter der Woche schaffe ich es halt leider immer erst sehr spät. Aber Samstags oder Sonntags bald sicher Mal.


----------



## kitesun (8. Mai 2008)

@michaela

wäre schön, wenn es klappen würde. Ist schon was früh, aber morgens ist die Luft einfach besser, und da ich eh in der Woche immer um 5 Uhr aufstehe, ist das für mich o.k.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## Ghostwheel (8. Mai 2008)

Ich habe meine Tour mangels Resonanz gecancelt. Ich mache dann lieber solo eine "Orientierungsfahrt" Richtung Quarzwerk/Grube Carl, da kenne ich mich überhaupt noch nicht aus.


----------



## Der_Markus (9. Mai 2008)

Hi!

Hat jemand zufällig vor Sonntagmorgen (schon recht früh gegen 9 oder 10 -> Muttertag) ne kleine Tour zu machen? Wenn möglich in der direkten Kölner Umgebung da ich Nachmittags sauber und gestriegelt natürlich bei Muttern erscheinen will...
Ich kenn mich noch nicht wirklich bis überhaupt nicht hier aus, hab bisher nur mit TedStryker ne Tour gemacht. Daher würde ich mich über Begleitung sehr freuen!

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## TedStryker71 (9. Mai 2008)

Du kann ja morgen früh um 09.00 am Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler stehen! Sonntag bin ich an der Nordsee. Montagabend ab 18.00 Uhr will ich dann auch noch mal fahren.


----------



## Der_Markus (9. Mai 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> Du kann ja morgen früh um 09.00 am Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler stehen! Sonntag bin ich an der Nordsee. Montagabend ab 18.00 Uhr will ich dann auch noch mal fahren.



Morgen kann ich nicht, da bin ich am Hockenheimring, daher ja auch das dringende Bedürfnis mich am Sonntag noch was zu bewegen. Wegen Montag Abend muss ich mal schauen, da ich noch nicht weiß was der Tag so bringt...

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute.
Werde ab jetzt wohl auch jeden Mittwoch so ab 18.30Uhr eine Tour durch die Glessener Gefielde Anbieten. Die Touren in der Woche werden dann nicht so Hart gefahren wie Samstags,so das auch die Mitfahren können denen die Samstagstouren noch zu Hart sind.
Werde auf jedenfall die Touren so planen das sie nicht zu schwer werden und sich auch die Anschließen können die hier die Gegend etwas besser kennen lernen möchten. 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## MrGoodGuy (9. Mai 2008)

Ich war die ganze Woche dienstlich mit dem Auto auf Achse - daher auch keine Resonanz, sorry! Habe aber das dringende Bedürfnis, was anderes als den Gaspedalfuß zu bewegen ... 

Hab' jetzt aber den Überblick verloren: Wer fährt jetzt wo und welche Art von Tour?

@ Ghostwheel
Grube Carl kenne ich - allerdings nicht den Weg dahin ...


----------



## hot-cilli (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
würde gerne am Samstag morgen so gegen 0930 ab Ende alte Aachener str. eine Runde durch den Wald fahren. Ich habe langsam keinen Überblick mehr  wer wann wo fährt, deshalb hier halb offiziell, weil nicht übers LMB, meine Frage wer fährt auch Samstag morgen?

Grüsse aus Kerpen,
Michael


----------



## cube64 (9. Mai 2008)

kitesun schrieb:


> Niels und ich treffen uns am Samstag um 9 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler. Also wer am Wochenende auch schlecht schlafen kann, ist herzlich eingeladen.
> 
> Frank



@hot-chilli
Morgen 9.00 Uhr Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler. Kitesun ist so nett und macht uns den Guide. Treffpunkt findest du auch bei seinen Fotos.

@freddy41
Ich trainiere ja ganz fleißig, will ja nächste Woche nicht als Letzte ankommen - werde aber auch ganz bestimmt nicht Erste werden  

Mittwochstour hört sich gut an! 


Grüße
Manuela


----------



## TedStryker71 (10. Mai 2008)

@ Freddy - Mittwochour klingt echt gut, für mich aber leider immer noch zu früh....vor 19.00 oder 19.15 leider keine Chance, Mist.

so bis gleich! es gab/gibt nur eine Tour heute morgen um 9.00 Parkplatz Dansweiler da Ghostwhel zurückgezogen hat. ansonsten 13.30 mit Freddy! 
Mir ist vom Kaffee schon warm.


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Mai 2008)

@ TedStryker71
Treffpunkt ist 18.30Uhr Alte Aachenerstraße,wenn du Mitfahren möchtest würde ich die Runde so fahren das du um 19.00Uhr in Dansweiler dazukommen könntest .
Müsste ich dann aber wissen,sonst fahre ich eine andere Runde.
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TedStryker71 (10. Mai 2008)

@ Freddy - diese Woche - also kommenden Mittwoch - nicht  (bin beruflich unterwegs) aber ab nächste Woche sicher interessant. melde mich dann rechtzeitig wenn Du diese Tour jetzt regelmäßig machst.....

@ Frank - Danke für die schöne Tour heute morgen. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht und mit 20,53 KM/h im Schnitt bei 467HM und bei mit 56KM waren wir auch recht zügig unterwegs. Jetzt wird es ja bereits "mörderisch" heis! Schönes Pfingstwochenende


----------



## kitesun (10. Mai 2008)

ja, war eine schöne Tour heute morgen.

Kleiner Bericht:

Mitfahrer waren Niels, Michael und Manuela

Wir sind nur kurz die Trails auf der Glessener Höhe gefahren. Dann direkt rüber über die Aachener Straße ins Wäldchen, hoch und runter und dann die Röttgen Höhe umrundet, die schöne Abfahrt runter, nach Horrem runter und dann hoch, quer durch die Hohe Scholle und dann wieder in den Wald am Quarzsandwerk.

Die reine Tour waren 28 Kilometer bei 400 Höhenmeter. War schon ganz schön schnell, mir geht es aber dafür echt gut. Macht sich bemerkbar, daß ich aktuell 3-4 die Woche fahre.

Bis zur nächsten Tour
und viel Erfolg, Manuela

Frank


----------



## Ghostwheel (10. Mai 2008)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> @ Ghostwheel
> Grube Carl kenne ich - allerdings nicht den Weg dahin ...



Einen Weg durch den Wald rund ums Quarzwerk bis Grube Carl habe ich jetzt.  Übers Feld zurück nach Königsdorf finde ich auch, aber Richtung Süden oder zur Röttgenhöhe/Hohen Scholle peile ich noch nicht so ganz.  Da war ich auch erst einmal mit Frank, Niels & Co, aber bei denen verliere ich ständig den Anschluß und kann nicht auch noch auf die Route achten.  

Bin dann über Radwege nach Horrem und bei Quadrath wieder in bekanntere Gefilde zurück... ich stelle nächsten Samstag wieder eine Einsteigertour rein, eventuell fahren wir dann mal die Runde ums Quarzwerk und danach noch etwas Glessener Höhe oder so...

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## hot-cilli (10. Mai 2008)

@ Frank,
vielen Dank für die Tour heute Morgen, hat riesig Spass gemacht.
Nachdem wir uns in Königsdorf verabschiedet haben bin ich noch rüber zur Glessener Höhe, den Stein mit der 204m bestaunen, am Funkturm runter, ganz runter zur Holzbrücke, um die Fischbachhöhe geflogen und kehrt Marsch zurück zuralte Grillhütte (die ja nun nicht mehr da ist...). Dann über die Schienen richtung Horrem, dieses links liegen gelassen und auf Sindorf zu. Puhh 65km, 650hm, das muss reichen für Heute 

Euch noch ein schönes Wochenende und strahlenden Sonnenschein aus Kerpen,
Michael


----------



## Der_Markus (10. Mai 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Werde ab jetzt wohl auch jeden Mittwoch so ab 18.30Uhr eine Tour durch die Glessener Gefielde Anbieten. Die Touren in der Woche werden dann nicht so Hart gefahren wie Samstags,so das auch die Mitfahren können denen die Samstagstouren noch zu Hart sind.
> Werde auf jedenfall die Touren so planen das sie nicht zu schwer werden und sich auch die Anschließen können die hier die Gegend etwas besser kennen lernen möchten.
> Bis dahin Friedhelm



Na wunderbar, da bin ich auf jeden Fall regelmäßig dabei!
Vielen Dank!

Markus


----------



## Ghostwheel (10. Mai 2008)

Mann, hier ist ja schwer was los. 

Wochentags abends kommt für mich leider nicht nicht in Frage, sonst würde ich auch gerne mit Friedhelm fahren.  Ich versuche jetzt mal, alle Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger, die keine steilen Singletrails fahren wollen, Samstagsmorgens zusammenzufassen. Königsdorfer Wald/Glessener Höhe/Fischbachhöhe kenne ich gut, Quarzwerk und Umland erkunde ich gerade. 

Vielleicht bekommen wir das ja mit den mitterweile zahlreichen andern Fortgeschrittenen/Halbprofigruppen koordiniert, so dass jede(r) irgendwo entsprechend seinen Fähigkeiten und Ambitionen mitfahren kann.  

Cheerio,
Markus


----------



## Freddy41 (11. Mai 2008)

So jetzt der kleine Tourbericht der gestrigen Fahrt durch die Sonnendurchfluteten Anhöhen im Kölner Westen  
Pünktlich um 13.30 Uhr machten sich folgende Fahrer auf den Weg.
Aushilfsfahrer (Stefan)
mr_slot (Alex)
mtbedu (Eduard)
GIANTAC2 (Frank)
Hummock (Uli)
Freddy41 (Friedhelm)
Vom Ausgangspunkt nahmen wir erst einmal einen kleinen Welligen Kurs an der Baumschule entlang Richtung Quarzwerke,kaum dort angekommen war ich doch sehr erstaunt darüber das unsere Wege nicht mehr vorhanden waren .Weiter ging es dann mit der Umrundung der Quarzwerke wo natürlich keine Steigung und auch keine Abfahrt fehlen durfte.Anschließend führte uns die Tour über Dansweiler Richtung Gipfelkreuz.Oben angekommen hatten sich auch schon zwei Mutige von uns gefunden die sich in das Gipfelbuch eingetragen haben.
Vom Gipfelkreuz führte der Weg in zwei schnellen Abfahrten Richtung Ichendorfer-Höhe.Hier kam es dann zum ersten Höhepunkt der Reise,wir fanden hier einen Fahrer der wirklich an allem gespart hat was einen so am Gewicht beim fahren stört (inclusive der Kleidung  )also hatten wir somit den ersten Nacktfahrer hier in der Gegend ausfindig gemacht.
Nach der Umrundung  der Ichendorfer-Höhe fuhren wir den Singletrail hinter der Holzbrücke und anschließend wieder hoch zum Kreuz (alles nur für  Stefan ,damit das mit den Höhenmeter auch hinkommt ).Oben am Kreuz der zweite halt war dann für Stefan nicht so gut gelaufen,er musste mit erstaunen feststellen das die herrausragenden Abfahrten hier bei uns doch zu Anspruchsvoll für sein Mtb waren und sich das Rad mit einem Rahmenbruch Verabschiedete.Hoffe du bekommst noch Kulanz bei deinem Händler.Ab da fuhren wir dann gemütlich wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurück 
Etwaige Bilder werden dann noch Nachgeliefert(Nacktfahrer und Rahmenbruch)
Die Tour hat mir super gut gefallen da alle Mitfahrer Top draufwaren und alles über sich ergehen ließen 
So jetzt noch die Übersicht des gefahrenen.
KM = 67,04 bei mir mit An-und Abfahrt (ca 7 km)
HM = sagenhafte 879
Schnitt = 17,6
Wünsche euch allen noch schöne Pfingsttage 
Bis bald Friedhelm


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (11. Mai 2008)

Hi Friedhelm

Danke für die Tour

Hat riesig Spaß gemacht, auch wenn meine Schwinge gebrochen ist. Wann und wie das genau passiert ist kann ich nicht sagen. Es war jedenfalls ein ordentliches Tempo bei traumhaften Bedingungen.

Danke für die Höhenmeter die du für mich in eurer Ebene zusammenkratzen konntest. da fährt man einmal im Flachland und schon kommt das Bike (bzw. Rahmen) nicht klar  

Da werde ich mich mal schlau machen und hoffe das ich eine entsprechende Schwinge finden werde. Schade ist nur, dass dadurch der Schinderhannes flöten geht.

Freue mich schon auf entsprechende fotografiischen Aufzeichnungen.

Insbesondere unseres Nacktfahrer.

Ich denke FKK-Biken hat seit gestern Zukunft. Könnte manmal ins LMB eintragen. Wäre bestimmt ne lustige Nummer (30-Fahrer .... alle nackt)

Interessant fande ich den Fahrstil des Nacktfahrer:

Mit einer Hand an den Lenker. Die andere Hand vor seinem
Geschleichtsteil haltend...bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 
von ca. 5 km/h.


Gruß an alle Mitfahrer

Stefan


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (11. Mai 2008)

@ Friedhelm

Hast du die Fotos schon bekommen ?


----------



## hummock (11. Mai 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> @ Friedhelm
> 
> Hast du die Fotos schon bekommen ?



Nein 


  MfG
        Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haser (11. Mai 2008)

ghost mach das bitte mal !!! vielleicht kriegen wir auch mal 4 zusammen !!


----------



## punisher2k (11. Mai 2008)

hi

ist ja völlig geil auf diesen thread hier zu stoßen
komme aus dansweiler und könnt mir echt in den a**** beißen bei diesem hammer wetter nicht in den wald zu können!
wenn mein neues bike da ist will ich auch mit =D

greetz patrick


----------



## Freddy41 (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute
Bilder sind jetzt vorhanden 






[/URL][/IMG]
Ausschau nach dem Rahmenbruch 





[/URL][/IMG]
Nacktfahrer in Aktion 





[/URL][/IMG]
Rahmenbruch gefunden 





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
Frank sieht ziemlich geschafft aus 
Hoffe ihr habt jetzt eine Anregung für weitere Touren bekommen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Ghostwheel (12. Mai 2008)

Haser schrieb:


> ghost mach das bitte mal !!! vielleicht kriegen wir auch mal 4 zusammen !!



OK, ich stelle für Samstag 10:00 wieder eine Einsteigertour rein. Mal sehen, ob das Wetter hält...


----------



## Haser (12. Mai 2008)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> OK, ich stelle für Samstag 10:00 wieder eine Einsteigertour rein. Mal sehen, ob das Wetter hält...



Jup schauen wir mal wie es aussieht


----------



## TedStryker71 (12. Mai 2008)

Is heute Nachmittag noch wer am Start, wollte jetzt gleich noch mal eine Runde drehen! Bevor es ab Donnerstag wieder zu Regnen anfängt.....


----------



## kitesun (12. Mai 2008)

Niels, nein, war heute morgen fahren, und gestern morgen, und vorgestern morgen und vorvorgestern... So langsam habe ich genug.

Bin jetzt erstmal 2 Wochenenden nicht dabei wegen MTB-Urlaub in Bayern.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Mai 2008)

Hoffe doch das es ab Donnerstag nicht unbedingt Regnet,da ich am Samstag das Rennen beim Schinderhannes fahre. 
Aber mit dem Mittwoch geht es auf jedenfall noch einmal bei bestem Sonnenschein hier bei uns zur Glessener Höhentour los. 
Also wer Lust hat ist gerne willkommen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## GIANTAC2 (12. Mai 2008)

"Geschafft", Dank 17,8 kg-Sportgerät und .... ?! Das "Flitzen" überlasse ich anderen Bikern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TedStryker71 (12. Mai 2008)

@ kitesun - dann ma viel Spaß im Urlaub.
@ Freddy - ich checke das morgen noch mal evtl. bin ich dann Mittwoch 19.00parkplatz Dansweiler am Start.
ich hoffe auch das kein Regen kommt, leider sagen die Wetterfrösche das aber aktuell voraus.


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (12. Mai 2008)

hummock schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> 
> MfG
> Uli




Hi Uli

Unseren unfreiwilligen Mitfahrer hast du ja super getroffen. 
Schönes Foto 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Ghostwheel (14. Mai 2008)

Die Einsteigertour am Samstag 10:00 fällt wegen Verletzung aus.


----------



## Der_Markus (15. Mai 2008)

Hi!

Ich war Gestern mit Freddy/Friedhelm unterwegs, auch wenn ich das Schlusslicht bei Anstiegen war hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht, vielen Dank noch mal fürs Warten!
 
Man sollte als Wiedereinsteiger eben nicht mit Leuten fahren die für ein Rennen trainieren...
 
Ich wünsch euch für den Schinderhannes auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg!
Am Mittwoch bin ich aber wohl wieder dabei.

An den Tourguide - es war ne tolle Tour, sehr abwechslungsreich und hat viel Spaß gemacht!

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Freddy41 (15. Mai 2008)

So nun der Bericht der Mittwochstour.
Zu meinem erstaunen waren wir doch schon eine sehr große Gruppe für einen Abendausflug 
Hier nun die Fahrer.
superalu (Walter)
Der_Markus (Markus)
TedStryker (Niels)
cube64 (Manuela)
hot-chilli (Michael)
Hummock (Uli)
mtbedu (Eduard)
Guide Freddy41 (Friedhelm)
Mit einer kleinen Verspätung ging es dann vom Treffpunkt aus los Richtung Dansweiler um TedStryker abzuholen .
Von da an führte uns der Weg Richtung Gipfelkreuz die dann auch einige Anstiege beinhaltete,oben angekommen fuhren wir Richtung Turmabfahrt,bei dieser Reise ereilte uns leider der erste zwichenstopp.da unser Walter seine lange Radabstinenz mit einem Plattfuß bezahlen mußte,nach der Abfahrt ging es dann rüber zur Umrundung der Pferderennbahn,dieses mal blieb uns aber der Anblick des Nacktfahrers erspart .Auf der Ichendorfer-Höhe fuhren wir dann einige Abfahrten und auch diverse Singletrails.Bevor wir uns dann wieder Richtung Glessener-Höhe unterwegs machten verabschiedeten sich dann Uli und Michael,da es ihnen doch schon etwas zu Spät erschien die gesamte Tour mitzufahren.
Der Rest der Truppe machte sich also wieder bereit das Gipfelkreuz ein zweites mal hoch zu fahren.
Oben angelangt ging es für einige die Treppenabfahrt herunter,der Rest nahm die zweite etwas leichtere Abfahrt.Kaum unten angekommen ereilte uns der zweite Plattfuß (und das mit einem Schlauch der als unplattbar angepriesen wird  ) der Tour,jetzt wurde es so langsam aber sicher aber immer dunkler,und wir mußten uns mit dem Rest der tour etwas beeilen. .
Schnell noch die letzten Singletrails genommen und ab nach Hause.
Bin schon beeindruckt von den Mitfahrern für die Ausdauer bei der Tour  und muß mich ein wenig Entschuldigen für die leichte Überziehung der Fahrzeit,der Kilometer und der Höhenmeter.
Besonderes Lob für Manuela die wieder Topfit dabei war und nie Aufgab 
Auch Markus hat sich tapfer gehalten dafür das er solche Touren eigentlich noch nicht gefahren ist 
Hier dann auch die Tourdaten.
Es waren sagenhafte 48,97km bei 541Hm und einem Schnitt von immerhin 18,1 
Respekt für eine Abendliche Genußtour.
Hoffe ich habe nicht übertrieben und ihr seid das Nächste mal wieder dabei.
Übrigens war ich erst um 21.45 Uhr zu Hause 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## MrGoodGuy (16. Mai 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> ...  und muß mich ein wenig Entschuldigen für die leichte Überziehung der Fahrzeit,der Kilometer und der Höhenmeter.



 

Da fahr' ich lieber bei Ghostwheel mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostwheel (16. Mai 2008)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> Da fahr' ich lieber bei Ghostwheel mit



Tja, falls mein Knie mitspielt, wirst du dazu nächsten Samstag wieder Gelegenheit haben.  Dann gehts eventuell auch mal eine Runde ums Quarzwerk...


----------



## migster (16. Mai 2008)

@alle die den Schinderhannes morgen reiten .. 
Hals und Beinbruch  
Spaß beiseite .. bleibt ganz .. 

BG
Mike


----------



## MrGoodGuy (16. Mai 2008)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Tja, falls mein Knie mitspielt, wirst du dazu nächsten Samstag wieder Gelegenheit haben.  Dann gehts eventuell auch mal eine Runde ums Quarzwerk...



Okay, gute Besserung  
Ich fahre am Sonntag mal woanders: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6436


----------



## Der_Markus (17. Mai 2008)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> Okay, gute Besserung
> Ich fahre am Sonntag mal woanders: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6436



Hm, hört sich nicht schlecht an, da bin ich glaube ich auch dabei...


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (17. Mai 2008)

@ Friedhelm

So kennen wir Dich Friedhelm. Höhenmeter - Höhenmeter - Höhenmeter und noch ein paar Kilometer drauf   

Allerdings scheint die Glessenerhöhe ja wirklich kein gutes Pflaster für das Material zu sein. Bei soviel Pannen 

Werde mich Mittwoch`s dann wohl auch mal einklinken

@ Schinderhannesfahrer


Hals und Beinbruch 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Haser (17. Mai 2008)

Der_Markus schrieb:


> Hm, hört sich nicht schlecht an, da bin ich glaube ich auch dabei...



und ich auch


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Mai 2008)

@Stefan
Was macht dein Bike????????
Bist du bald wieder Fahrtüchtig oder dauert die Sache doch länger.
Die Glessener-Höhe ist aber nicht so schlimm wie es sich anhört,denn ich habe schon seit längerer Zeit keine Schäden mehr gehabt.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Ghostwheel (17. Mai 2008)

Haser schrieb:


> und ich auch



Wie kommst du denn da hin, hinfahren wirst du wohl nicht?  

Hmmm... vielleicht muß ich mir doch noch nen Dachgepäckträger zulegen, da hat man sehr viel mehr Möglichkeiten... naja egal, nächsten Samstag stelle ich wohl noch einmal ne Easy-Tour rund um die Glessener Höhe rein, danach bin ich eh für einen Monat im Ausland und dann schaun mer mal.


----------



## Haser (18. Mai 2008)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn da hin, hinfahren wirst du wohl nicht?
> 
> Hmmm... vielleicht muß ich mir doch noch nen Dachgepäckträger zulegen, da hat man sehr viel mehr Möglichkeiten... naja egal, nächsten Samstag stelle ich wohl noch einmal ne Easy-Tour rund um die Glessener Höhe rein, danach bin ich eh für einen Monat im Ausland und dann schaun mer mal.




Ghosti das bezog sich auf die glessener höhe


----------



## Ghostwheel (18. Mai 2008)

Ach so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (18. Mai 2008)

An alle die den Schinderhannes mitgefahren sind.Hoffe euch hat es genau soviel Spass bereitet wie mir 
Da sich meine Schaltung beim Rennen leider verabschiedet hat  und ich nicht weiß ob die bis Mittwoch wieder funktioniert,werde ich meinen Tourtermin vorerst wieder aus dem LMB herausnehmen.Falls das Bike bis Mittwoch wieder Fahrtüchtig ist setzte ich den Termin kurzfristig wieder an.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (19. Mai 2008)

Hi Freddy - bist Du denn trotzdem durch gekommen?


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Mai 2008)

@ Niels 
Ja ich bin das Rennen durchgefahren,aber es hat mich halt doch viel Zeit und auch einige Körner gekostet 
Aber das Ergebnis war dann auch nicht so schlecht.
Hätte mit funktionierender Schaltung gut und gerne 15 min eher im Ziel sein können.
Trotzdem bin ich zufrieden,denn es hätte ja auch schlimmer werden können.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (19. Mai 2008)

Dann mal Glückwunsch, vielleicht bin ich Samstag am Start falls Deine Schlatung wieder schalten sollte


----------



## snoeren (20. Mai 2008)

Moin Friedhelm, Moin Männer,
wie sieht es die nächsten Tage bei euch aus? Mein Knie hat sich ganz gut erholt und ich bin mal wieder heiß auf ein par Höhenmeter  

Gruß, Sören


----------



## TedStryker71 (20. Mai 2008)

Hi snoeren, ich will auf jeden Fall Do-So ein paar Mal fahren je nach Wetterlage, evtl. auch bereits morgen Abend - aber da komme ich nicht vor 19.15 los. Donnerstag vielleicht? Nach dem aufstehen ab 11.00....


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Mai 2008)

Bei mir geht im Moment nichts,da meine Schaltung eingeschickt wurde,wegen der Garantie. 
Hoffe das ich jetzt nicht Wochenlang Pausieren muß.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (20. Mai 2008)

Der trend geht doch zum Zweitrad - für den Fall der Fälle  habe ich aber auch noch nicht.....aber eine Zwangspause, gerade wenn das Wetter sich anbietet nervt. Hoffe für Dich das es schnell geht.


----------



## TedStryker71 (21. Mai 2008)

Hi zusammen, wer morgen vormittag Lust&Zeit hat:
Markus und ich treffen uns morgen vormittag (Donnerstag, 22. Mai) um 11.00 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler um eine Runde durch den Königsdorfer Wald, die Glessener und Ichendorfer Höhe und bei Lust&Laune mehr zu drehen. Die hoffentlich scheinende Sonne und der frei Tag müssen genutzt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoeren (21. Mai 2008)

Wo issen der Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler? Kannst du mal nen Link von Google Maps o.ä. posten? Evtl. komme ich mit, muss aber mal schauen was meine bessere Hälfte morgen vor hat.


----------



## Der_Markus (21. Mai 2008)

Hi!

Das gleiche habe ich eben auch gefragt, hier die Antwort:

Google Maps:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...52993,6.763587&spn=0.019573,0.039997&t=h&z=15

Von der Marienstraße L91 die durch Dansweiler verläuft vor dem Ort die Gestüt Gut Villehof Straße hoch - dann kommst Du direkt auf den Parkplatz

Viel Glück bei den Verhandlungen mit der besseren Hälfte!

Markus


----------



## snoeren (21. Mai 2008)

Der_Markus schrieb:


> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de...99 7&t=h&z=15


Link leider defekt ... meinst du hier in etwa? Klick!


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (21. Mai 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @Stefan
> Was macht dein Bike????????
> Bist du bald wieder Fahrtüchtig oder dauert die Sache doch länger.
> Die Glessener-Höhe ist aber nicht so schlimm wie es sich anhört,denn ich habe schon seit längerer Zeit keine Schäden mehr gehabt.
> Bis dahin Friedhelm



Hallo Friedhelm

Habe heute mein Bike fertig bekommen. Kann erstmal damit fahren. Ist aber nicht so wie man sich das vorstellt. Aber nun funktioniert deine Schaltung ja nicht mehr....... 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Der_Markus (21. Mai 2008)

Ja, dein Link sieht gut aus!


----------



## Bretone (21. Mai 2008)

Als Wiedereinsteiger der sich in den letzten Wochen versucht hat wieder ein wenig Fit zu machen würde ich mich gerne eurer Tour morgen anschließen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TedStryker71 (21. Mai 2008)

Hi snoeren, ich werde gegen 10.00 Uhr in Ehrenfeld starten und über Vogelsang und Widdersdorf raus-rollen, wenn Du willst können wir uns auch irgendwo treffen


----------



## TedStryker71 (21. Mai 2008)

@ Btretone - kein Thema 11.00 Uhr gehts los.


----------



## Bretone (21. Mai 2008)

Perfekt! Werde pünktlich da sein.


----------



## cube64 (21. Mai 2008)

Bin auch dabei!

Gruß
Manuela


----------



## Ghostwheel (21. Mai 2008)

Hmmm, mal sehen... ich hadere immer noch mit meinem Knie, aber eventuell stoße ich morgen auch dazu und fahre zumindest ein Stück mit. Eine volle Tour geben die Knochen leider nicht her, vor allem Steigungen kann ich derzeit noch nicht wieder voll fahren.  

Die Easy-Rider-Tour am Samstagmorgen fällt auf jeden Fall aus, aber Haser kennt die Gegend jetzt eigentlich gut genug für eine Vertretung.


----------



## Der_Markus (21. Mai 2008)

Oh, an einer Samstagstour wäre ich auf jeden Fall sehr interessiert und natürlich auch dabei!


----------



## Ghostwheel (21. Mai 2008)

Der_Markus schrieb:


> Oh, an einer Samstagstour wäre ich auf jeden Fall sehr interessiert und natürlich auch dabei!



Also ich hatte da zusammen mit Haser und MrGoodGuy Samstags um 10:00 einen Termin, der aber betont locker gefahren wird, da wir alle Wiedereinsteiger bzw. ich sogar blutiger Anfänger bin (aber mit genug Muckis vom Reiten und Kondition von 60k/Woche Laufen). Ca. 30km mit 250hm rund um Glessener Höhe/Fischbachhöhe. Ich hatte auch mal die Route ums Frechener Quarzwerk erkundet und finde mich da mittlerweile auch halbwegs zurecht. Röttgenhöhe/Hohe Scholle etc. noch nicht, aber das kriege ich noch raus.  

Von meiner Seite aus ist da wegen Auslandsaufenthalt allerdings erstmal nix bis Anfang Juli. Wenn ihr euch da in der Zwischenzeit zusammenorganisiert, bin ich aber ab dann gerne wieder dabei und mache je nach Gebiet auch den Guide, falls gewünscht.

Gruß,
(auch) Markus


----------



## snoeren (22. Mai 2008)

Heute am Donnerstag wird es leider nicht bei mir. Bin mit Freunden nach der Arbeit in Ddorf gefahren und dort waren es 32 km bei immerhin 506 Hm. Düsseldorf hat in der Beziehung auch einiges zu bieten, wenn nicht sogar mehr ;-) Jetzt erstmal schön ausschlafen ...

... am WE bin ich aber wieder bereit auf ne Tour mit euch!

Gruß, Sören


----------



## TedStryker71 (22. Mai 2008)

@ snoeren - Bis 2:00Uhr nachts Respekt  - erzähl doch blos den Kölnern nicht das Düs mehr zu bieren hätte, das grenzt an Ketzerei. Denk dran das ich auch in Düs arbeite und bei rechtzeitiger Palnung an einer Feierabendtour Interesse habe. Muss dann nur mein Rad dabei haben.


----------



## Der_Markus (22. Mai 2008)

@Ted_Stryker Tour

Hey, hier ein kurzes Lebenszeichen von mir, ihr braucht also keine Rettungs- oder Suchaktion zu starten...
 
Aber verfahren hab ich mich doch, bin zuerst am Parkplatz Alte Aachener Str. gelandet, hab den Weg aber dann recht problemlos gefunden...
 

Ich hoffe ihr hattet noch viel Spaß? Am Samstag bin ich wieder dabei, diesmal dann auch länger!

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostwheel (22. Mai 2008)

@Der_Markus

Ich bin auch recht bald nach dir aus der Tour ausgestiegen und habe es tatsächlich geschafft, ohne weitere Stürze nach Hause zu kommen.  Kreislauf wieder OK? 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Der_Markus (22. Mai 2008)

Ja, irgendwo unterwegs hab ich ihn wiedergefunden und er hat sich dann entschlossen zu bleiben...


----------



## TedStryker71 (22. Mai 2008)

Hi, das freut mich ja zu hören das ihr beide wohlbehalten wieder Zuhause gelandet seit. Wir sind noch den Trail am Sendemast/Glessener Höhe runter, eine Runde um den Abtbusch und dann auf die Fischbachhöhe - wo wir die schöne trailige Runde von Freddy leider irgendwie nicht ganz gefunden haben. Dann zurück noch mal auf die Glessener und von da die Trails runter zurück zum Parkplatz. Waren dann bei mir Zuhause ca. 66KM und knappe 500HM. Allen noch ein schönes langes WE - soweit vorhanden. Werde mich morgen dann noch mal auf die Suche nach der Idealrunde auf der Fischbachhöhe begeben.


----------



## Bretone (22. Mai 2008)

@ TedStryker Tour

Vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen! Hat mir wirklich sehr viel Spass gemacht!
Habe allerdings auch wieder gemerkt, dass ich doch wieder deutlich an Ausdauer zulegen muss... nach 400 hm ging bei mir nun wirklich nicht mehr viel!


----------



## Freddy41 (22. Mai 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm
> 
> Habe heute mein Bike fertig bekommen. Kann erstmal damit fahren. Ist aber nicht so wie man sich das vorstellt. Aber nun funktioniert deine Schaltung ja nicht mehr.......
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Hi Stefan
Hast du denn einen Original Ersatz bekommen und war es eine Garantiesache oder mustes du den Hinterbau komplett bezahlen????
Auf jedenfall hast du es noch recht zügig hinbekommen,dann kannst du jetzt ja wieder richtig Gas geben .
Bin mal gespannt wie lange ich jetzt auf meinen Ersatz warten muß,hoffe aber  nicht zu lange,da ich ja noch einiges zulegen muß bevor es zum Ring geht 
Bis zur nächsten Tour dann .
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (22. Mai 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> Hi, das freut mich ja zu hören das ihr beide wohlbehalten wieder Zuhause gelandet seit. Wir sind noch den Trail am Sendemast/Glessener Höhe runter, eine Runde um den Abtbusch und dann auf die Fischbachhöhe - wo wir die schöne trailige Runde von Freddy leider irgendwie nicht ganz gefunden haben. Dann zurück noch mal auf die Glessener und von da die Trails runter zurück zum Parkplatz. Waren dann bei mir Zuhause ca. 66KM und knappe 500HM. Allen noch ein schönes langes WE - soweit vorhanden. Werde mich morgen dann noch mal auf die Suche nach der Idealrunde auf der Fischbachhöhe begeben.



Hallo Niels
Wenn meine Schaltung bis Samstag wieder in Ordnung sein sollte biete ich eine Tour an,dann kann ich dir den Trail hier auf der Fischbachhöhe gerne noch einmal zeigen .
Falls es nichts wird versuche ich das ganze dann am Mittwoch nochmal .
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (23. Mai 2008)

@ Freddy - bist Du guter Hoffnung bereits morgen Deine Schlatung wieder zu haben? Wie dem auch sei, diesen Samstagnachmittag kann ich genau wie den kommenden Mittwoch leider sowieso nicht. Aber danach komme ich auf das Angebot gerne zurück.
Derweil mache ich mich jetzt gleich noch mal auf den Weg zu finden


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Mai 2008)

@ Niels
Schaltung ist leider immer noch nicht da 
So ist das eben wenn man etwas wegen der  Garantie zurück gibt. 
Aber ich hoffe immer noch das es mit dem Mittwoch klappt.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## migster (23. Mai 2008)

> Schaltung ist leider immer noch nicht da
> So ist das eben wenn man etwas wegen der Garantie zurück gibt.



Find ich eine Frechheit bei dem Preis  
Hättest lieber auf XTR upgraden sollen  
Bis vieleicht Mittwoch..

BG
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TedStryker71 (23. Mai 2008)

@ Freddy, das ist ärgerlich, drücke die Daumen das sie bald kommt. Habe aber heute den Mittwochs-trail im 2. Anlauf gefunden und freudig abgefahren!


----------



## jokomen (24. Mai 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> An alle die den Schinderhannes mitgefahren sind.Hoffe euch hat es genau soviel Spass bereitet wie mir
> Da sich meine Schaltung beim Rennen leider verabschiedet hat  und ich nicht weiß ob die bis Mittwoch wieder funktioniert,werde ich meinen Tourtermin vorerst wieder aus dem LMB herausnehmen.Falls das Bike bis Mittwoch wieder Fahrtüchtig ist setzte ich den Termin kurzfristig wieder an.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hey Ihr gnadenlosen Schinderhannesse  

Habe gerade mal das Video zum Schinderhannes eingestellt. Da sehen ja Freddy, Uli und Konsorten so aus, als wenn das denen Spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Mai 2008)

Hi Jürgen
Also ich und meine Konsorten hatten wirklich viel Spass beim Schinderhannes,Wollten es den Power-Mädels halt gleich tun 
Werde mir jetzt dein Video mal Anschauen,im vorraus schon mal dank an deine Mühe und das du uns mit bedacht hast 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (24. Mai 2008)

mh, irgendwie scheint es selbst auf den paar Grashalmen in Königsdorf kleine miese Zecken zu geben, jedenfalls hat sich eine an meinem rechten Oberschenkel festgebissen. Also immer schön aufpassen. 
Morgen drehe ich zur Strafe trotzdem eine Runde und fahre dabei ein paar platt.


----------



## Ghostwheel (24. Mai 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> mh, irgendwie scheint es selbst auf den paar Grashalmen in Königsdorf kleine miese Zecken zu geben, jedenfalls hat sich eine an meinem rechten Oberschenkel festgebissen.



Zecken sitzen vorwiegend im Unterholz... da siehste mal, bei den ganzen zugewachsenen Singletrails, die du immer fährst, kann man sich nicht nur den Hals brechen, sondern auch diverse Krankheiten einfangen.  

Nee, Zecken sind schon sche*ße.. ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit extra gegen FSME impfen lassen, weil ich laufend/reitend auch oft im Wald unterwegs bin. Das wirklich üble an Zecken ist Borreliose, gegen die es keine Vorsorge gibt.


----------



## TedStryker71 (25. Mai 2008)

so sieht das leider aus, aber nur auf feldwegen kann ich ja auch tourenrad fahren  
wie dem auch sei FSME durch zecken gibt es bisher im Raum Köln nicht, das ist nur in Bayern etc. pp. verbreitet - sprich impfen macht nur sinn wenn Du dahin verreisen willst. Borreliose ist natürlich das Problem, aber passieren kann im Leben leider immer was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haser (25. Mai 2008)

ich hatte durch meinen hund damals 3 Zeckenbisse und habe keine vorsorge !!! aber bis jetzt geht es mir gut !!!!


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Mai 2008)

Also ich hatte bis dato immer Glück und wurde verschont von den Biestern 
und das obwohl ich keinen Grashalm hier bei uns Auslasse.
Denn es wäre schade drum die besten Trails wegen der Zecken nicht mehr zu fahren.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (25. Mai 2008)

Bisher hatte ich auch noch nie eine, des wegen war ich dann Samstag schon was irritiert als ich das Viech an/in meinem Oberschenkel gesichtet hatte. Naja, jetzt ist es raus und ich hoffe es kommt nix nach. Wie dem auch sein habe ich heute direkt wieder eine Runde über die Fischbachhöhe und die Glessener gemacht.
Mal eine Frage. Gibt es außer dem hinteren trailigen Bereich auf der Fischbachhöhe sonst noch was? Die selbe Auf/Abfahrt runter über die Bahn zur Glessener ist ja nicht so spektakulär. Ist mal wer in der Ecke bei dem Miniflieger-Platz diese "es sieht so aus wie ein Weg" Abfahrt Richtung Kieswerk runter? Geht das und wenn ja wo kommt man dann hin?


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Mai 2008)

Wenn du die Abfahrt in der Kurve meinst,die bin ich schon mal runter,ist aber sehr schwierig in der Abfahrt und endet leider im Nichts. 
Schade um die doch recht schwierige Abfahrt.
Aber hier gibt es noch die ein oder andere Abfahrt,werde sie dir bei Gelegenheit mal zeigen 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (26. Mai 2008)

@ Freddy - Das kingt gut, was macht denn die Schaltung?


----------



## TedStryker71 (26. Mai 2008)

Hi, falls jemand Lust/Zeit hat: Will morgen abend gegen 19.15 in Ehrenfeld auf eine Feierabendrunde starten. Wäre um ca. 20.00Uhr am Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler. Von dort dann einmal durch den Königsdorferwald/Trails, rauf auf die Glessener, hinten am Sendemast runter, noch mal rauf und bei den Treppen/Trails wieder runter Richtung Parkplatz. Bei Interesse melden dann können wir gemeinsam aus der Stadt los oder uns am Parkplatz treffen. 
Wenn es regnet bin ich aus ZUCKER :LOL: und fahre nicht.


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Mai 2008)

Würde ja gerne Mitfahren,aber für morgen ist leider absolutes Regenwetter angesagt 
Da ich immer lange und auch sehr hart Arbeite warte ich da lieber schon auf besseres Wetter.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (27. Mai 2008)

hm, wenn es später regnet fahre ich auch nicht, mal sehen. Eigentlich war für heute gutes Wetter vorgesagt, aktuell ist ein ganz geringe regenwahrscheinlichkeit. Gehe jetzt erst mal joggen und sehe dan heute abend weiter.
Demnach Schaltung wieder dran?


----------



## Phoenix666 (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo

Komme aus Frechen bachem und würde mich gerne mal Anschließen + habe aber gerade ersst wieder angefangen und fahre auf einem sehr niedrigen niveau 

Wo genau ist die Glessener Höhe , von Wo startet mann da am besten ?? 


Danke 

Gruß

Andre


----------



## TedStryker71 (27. Mai 2008)

@ Phoenix666 - nix für Ungut aber da ich heute abend erst ab 20-00 Uhr da bin ist meine Zeit wg. der Dunkelheit limitiert und ich werde nicht ganz langsam fahren. Las uns mal am WE bei Gelegenheit zusammen fahren wenn die Dunkelheit einem nicht im Nacken sitzt. 
Glessener Höhe ist im Wald hinter Königsdorf, schau mal auf google maps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (27. Mai 2008)

wollte mich mal kurz melden:

bin ausm Kurzurlaub zurück. War aber nix mit biken. 6-10 Grad und Regen, keine Lust gehabt, dafür mehr geschlemmt. Muß jetzt erstmal wieder die Pfunde abtrainieren. Nächstes Wochenende geht bei mir auch nicht, da ab Donnerstag Kurzurlaub im Krankenhaus.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## Phoenix666 (27. Mai 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> @ Phoenix666 - nix für Ungut aber da ich heute abend erst ab 20-00 Uhr da bin ist meine Zeit wg. der Dunkelheit limitiert und ich werde nicht ganz langsam fahren. Las uns mal am WE bei Gelegenheit zusammen fahren wenn die Dunkelheit einem nicht im Nacken sitzt.
> Glessener Höhe ist im Wald hinter Königsdorf, schau mal auf google maps.


Alles klar können ja am WE mal schauen  

Danke 

Gruß

Andre


----------



## TedStryker71 (27. Mai 2008)

@ Kitesun - das ist ja ärgerlich, ich hoffe nix schlimmes im Krankenhaus. Und ich hatte mich Samstag bereits auf eine schöne Runde um die Röthgenhöhe gefreut ....


----------



## kitesun (27. Mai 2008)

@niels

ich bekomme sozusagen ein neues Ohr, damit ich wieder besser hören kann (sagt wenigstens meine Frau)

Mal schauen, wann der Arzt wieder das o.k. zum radeln gibt

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (27. Mai 2008)

spannend - höre auf meinem einen ohr auch nicht mehr voll. ist ein schall-leit-disfunktion. könnte ich auch per OP beheben - aber wer will schon immer wirklich alles hören..........
drücke die daumen das es schnell wieder OK ist!


----------



## Phoenix666 (27. Mai 2008)

kitesun schrieb:


> @niels
> 
> ich bekomme sozusagen ein neues Ohr, damit ich wieder besser hören kann (sagt wenigstens meine Frau)
> 
> ...




Na dann gute Besserung ! 

Habe in Deinen Fotos die Erklimmung am Frechener Quarzwerk endeckt, von wo Hast Du dies in Angrigg genommen ? Vom Freibad aus ??

Gruß


----------



## kitesun (27. Mai 2008)

danke, danke

also am Freibad kann man auch einsteigen, aber eigentlich überall, weil es ja eigentlich ein Rundweg ums Quarzsandwerk ist

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Mai 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> hm, wenn es später regnet fahre ich auch nicht, mal sehen. Eigentlich war für heute gutes Wetter vorgesagt, aktuell ist ein ganz geringe regenwahrscheinlichkeit. Gehe jetzt erst mal joggen und sehe dan heute abend weiter.
> Demnach Schaltung wieder dran?



Habe vorerst wieder die XT vorne dran.Die Sram kommt erst Morgen.


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Mai 2008)

@ Frank
Viel Glück bei deiner OP,hoffentlich wird`s keine all zu lange Bikepause werden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostwheel (27. Mai 2008)

@kitesun

Von mir auch gute Besserung, wird schon wieder!  Ich denke wir sehen uns mal wieder auf ner Tour, und ich bin dir ja auch noch einen Ersatzschlauch schuldig.  

@(Wieder)Einsteiger

Ich melde mich jetzt ins Ausland ab bis Anfang Juli. Bei Interesse biete ich ab dann Samstagsmorgens wieder Easy-Rider-Touren für trailtechnisch gehandicapte wie mich selbst an.  

Bis dann,
Markus


----------



## Haser (28. Mai 2008)

@ Markus : na dann viel spass !!!


----------



## Phoenix666 (28. Mai 2008)

kitesun schrieb:


> danke, danke
> 
> also am Freibad kann man auch einsteigen, aber eigentlich überall, weil es ja eigentlich ein Rundweg ums Quarzsandwerk ist
> 
> ...



War gestern mal an königsdorf villeforst einstieg wanderparkplatz , uff ganz schöne anstiege - da muss ich noch eine menge trainieren  

bin gestern mit dem auto vorgefahren denke aber ich werde demnächst in frechen an der grube karl einsteigen ( der wald dort geht bis nach königsdorf ) und von dort aus in den villeforst


----------



## kitesun (28. Mai 2008)

wir kombinieren das auch immer gerne. Etwas blöd ist immer nur die Aachener Straße, die überquert werden muß.


----------



## Phoenix666 (28. Mai 2008)

Bin gestern vom Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler losgefahren immer weiter geradeaus / irgendwann bin ich wohl falsch abgebogen und mich etwas verfahren  
Kann mann sich irgendwo im Netzt eine Karte vom Villeforst angucken damit ich meine Tour demnächst etwas besser planen kann ??


----------



## kitesun (28. Mai 2008)

ich habe einen Stadtplan, da sind alle Hauptwege drauf. Aber am besten - um die Trails kennenzulernen - einfach mal mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (28. Mai 2008)

Habe mal eine Tour für Samstag eingetragen,in der Hoffnung das es trocken bleibt  
Hoffe es findet sich der ein oder andere der Lust hat  .
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Phoenix666 (30. Mai 2008)

Fährt heute Abend jemand ???


----------



## TedStryker71 (30. Mai 2008)

nabend, also ich bin heute Abend gefahren....aber hatte keine Zeit ins Netz zu schauen, war die Tage in Paris.
@ Freddy - morgen mittag schaffe ich es leider nicht, ist auch ganz gut schlammig im Wald, war doch überrascht vorhin. trotzdem viel spaß morgen 
vielleicht fahre ich Sonntag noch, da soll zumindest wieder die Sonne scheinen


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Mai 2008)

@Niels
Habe Tour gerade gelöscht,wegen super Sommerwetter .
Bleibt eigentlich nur die Frage wo der Sommer wirklich bleibt 
Werde dann vielleicht morgen früh eine kleine Runde drehen.
Wenn ich fahre dann so um 10.00 Uhr am bekannten Treffpunkt (Alte-Aachenerstraße)
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (31. Mai 2008)

Hi Freddy - morgen soll es laut Wettervorhersage besser werden. wenn Du sicher fährst würde ich mich anschließen? - 10.00 ist zwar hart aber machbar  
schaue heute abend oder morgen früh noch mal ins Forum!


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Mai 2008)

Tour für Sonntagfrüh ist eingetragen.
Sollte sich keiner anmelden fahre ich den Treffpunkt sehr wahrscheinlich nicht an.
Die Mittwochstouren werden dann wohl ab nächste Woche wieder stattfinden,da es für diesen Mittwoch laut Wettervorhersage mit Dauerregen zu rechnen ist.

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (31. Mai 2008)

so gerade angemeldet, sage mal würdest Du eh beim Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler runfahren oder kommst Du da nicht vorbei? Sonst würde ich gerne so gegen 10.20??? oder so dazustoßen, ist von der Anfahrt aus Ehrenfeld ein kleines wenig günstiger für mich und dann habe ich auch immer schon 14km auf der Uhr


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Mai 2008)

Hi Niels
Kann ich gerne machen.
Also für dich oder jeden der dazu stoßen möchte gilt der zweite Treffpunkt dann um 10,20 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz in Dansweiler 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (1. Juni 2008)

Hi Freddy, super Sache, dann mal bis gleich. Heute scheint ja Kaiserwetter zu sein


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Juni 2008)

Zur heutige Tour über Glessener und Ichendorfer-Höhe trafen sich dann
Niels,Harald,Patrick und Friedhelm
Vom Treffpunkt fuhren Patrick und ich rüber zum Wanderparkplatz nach Dansweiler um den Rest der Mitstreiter zu treffen. 
Anschließend führte uns der Weg hoch zum Kreuz und von da Abwärts Richtung Ichendorfer-Höhe zu fahren,auf dem Weg dorthin durfte natürlich der kleine Abstecher über der Holzbrücke mit seiner Umrundung nicht fehlen.
Auf der Ichendorfer Höhe wieder alles mitgenommen was ich so kenne,Extra für Harald wieder einige Höhenmeter dazu genommen 
Anschließend wieder hoch zum Kreuz und die schönen Abfahrten auf Glessener-Höhe mitgenommen.Unten angekommen ging es Richtung Parkplatz Alte-Aachener-Straße,wo sich dann unsere Wege trennten.
Hoffe es hat euch genau so viel Spass gemacht wie mir.
Das Wetter konnte besser nicht sein,hatte sich also gelohnt den Sonntag morgen dafür zu wählen .
Hier noch die Werte inclusive An-und Abfahrt.
51,46km bei 591Hm und einem Schnitt von 19,2.
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (1. Juni 2008)

so, wollte mich nur kurz melden.

Bin aus dem Krankenhaus wieder raus. OP hat super geklappt, nur leider jetzt 2 Wochen krankgeschrieben, d.h. ich bin erst wieder ab dem 13.6. auf dem Rad.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (2. Juni 2008)

@ Freddy/harald/Patrick - danke fürs einmal komplett fertisch machen  - Zuhause angekommen war ich dan doch erst Mal recht Platt, jaja K3 am Berg, da fehlt der Saft.
@ Frank, gute das alles perfekt geklappt hat und schade das Du noch 2 Wochen pausieren musst!


----------



## Phoenix666 (2. Juni 2008)

So habe gestern dann doch kruzfristig mal eine Runde gedreht leider habe ich mich irgendwie verfahren  
einmal die höhe rauf und dann ein 2 runden untern bin ich auf 30 km in 1:30 gekommen 
einmal bin ich auf einem total vermatschten weg gelandet und nachdem ich dort schon einen längeren weg zurückgelegt hatte bin ich auch weitergefahren - war doch wohl eher ein reitweg der total unter wasser stand :-( uff ..


----------



## cube64 (2. Juni 2008)

@Frank,
Schön daß alles gut gegangen ist. Dann mal gute Besserung und bis zur nächsten Tour! 

@Rest der Männers
Bin nächstes Wochenende schon verplant und die Woche drauf geht es in die Provence. Werde dort 2 Wochen lang die Gegend um Apt und den Mount Ventoux unsicher machen. Trainiert mal schön weiter, sonst zieh ich euch nach dem Urlaub gnadenlos ab in der Glessener Höhe 

Gruß
Manuela


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Juni 2008)

@ Manuela
Schön das du diese Tour Mitfahren kannst ,Neid 
Würde ich gerne einmal machen,aber da geht die Familie halt vor 
Bin gespannt auf deinen Ritt nach der Tour mit uns,hoffe aber das du mir nicht an jedem Berg deine Hinterräder zeigst 
Wünsche dir viel Spass dabei,und vor allem bestes Wetter. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## migster (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo, 

fährt wer am WE ?? 

BG 

Mike


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Juni 2008)

@ Mike
Ich 
Schreibe gleich eine Tour aus.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Der_Markus (6. Juni 2008)

Hi!

Wollt mich auch mal wieder melden, ich hab eben meinen neuen Rahmen bekommen und werde Morgen einen Schraubertag einlegen. Falls es am Sonntag eine gemütlich Tour bei der ich das Rad einfahren kann gibt wär ich dabei - wenn das Rad fertig wird und ich nix entscheidendes vergessen hab...
 

Viele Grüße und schon mal ein schönes Wochenende!

Markus


----------



## migster (6. Juni 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Mike
> Ich
> Schreibe gleich eine Tour aus.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Bis morgen  
1300 bei Dir ?

BG

Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (7. Juni 2008)

So habe dann die Tour wegen Anhaltendem Sommerwetter  auf den Sonntag verlegt.Hoffe doch das die Wetterfrösche sich nicht irren und es trocken bleibt .
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## migster (8. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube ich muß leider absagen. 
Mein Knie macht mir Probleme ..  
Aber bestimmt nächste Woche. 
BG
Mike


----------



## TedStryker71 (9. Juni 2008)

Mh, irgendwie habe ich mir beim Rock am Ring und 3 Tage Dauerfeier scheinbar 6 Wochen Formaufbau weggetrunken  die 50KM eben über die Glessener Höhe haben mich jedenfalls total geplättet, vielleicht ist auch nur die Sonne schuld.......schön wäre es.
Für mich ist EM, sprich Radfahren nur wenn kein Spiel läuft! Am kommenden WE vormittags wäre klasse, bis dahin erhole ich mich hoffentlich wieder ein wenig.


----------



## Bretone (9. Juni 2008)

Schade, hatte noch drüber nachgedacht Dir ne PM zu schicken... Bin grad auch mal eine Tour um die Glessener Höhe gefahren, hab mich aber natürlich noch ständig verfahren. Ein paar schöne Trails hab ich zwar gefunden aber bin auch zum Teil ganz schön planlos rumgeirrt! Naja, bim nächsten mal meld ich mich einfach! Wenn deine Form nicht ganz so gut ist
ist das ja nur positiv für mich 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## TedStryker71 (9. Juni 2008)

haha - kein thema, ich hatte heute noch urlaub und das direkt genutzt. vor samstag oder sonntag werde ich jetzt aber nicht wieder fahren
@ kitsun - wie sieht es denn aus bist Du am WE - Samstag zu einer Vormittagstour bereit wenn das Wetter mitspielen sollte? Auf der Glessener Seite kenne ich jetzt bald jeden Stein


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Die Tour gestern mit Eduard war natürlich mal wieder absolute Spitze bei dem Sahne-Wetter 
Sind dann auch alles gefahren was mir so unter die Räder kam am frühen morgen. 
Alles in allem waren es dann auch 35,54km bei immerhin 454Hm.
Und das an einem Sonntag Vormittag  
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (10. Juni 2008)

bin zwar noch krankgeschrieben, aber trotzdem werde ich gleichmal - bei dem Wetter - eine Runde drehen. Soll ja ab Donnerstag wieder schlechter werden. Aber Samstag am Vormittag bin ich dabei, wenn es nicht regnet.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (10. Juni 2008)

Hi Frank - dann übertreibe es heute mal nicht, die Hitze macht einem gut zu schaffen. Wir können das ja Freitag kurzfristig für Samstag planen, so ein Termin ab 09.30 fände ich klasse. Viel Spaß heute


----------



## Der_Markus (10. Juni 2008)

Hi!

Samstag bin ich auch dabei - zumindest wenn es keine Marathon-Race-Tour wird...
 
Aber das steht ja nach Nils Alkohol Exzessen beim RaR hoffentlich nicht zur Debatte


----------



## TedStryker71 (10. Juni 2008)

har har - samstag bin ich wieder FIT wie ein Turnschuh  - ich hoffe auf eine schöne normale tour über die Röthgenhöhe mit Frank als Guide, damit ich mal wieder was anderes sehe als den Pferdemist auf der Glessener oder Fischbachhöhe...


----------



## Der_Markus (10. Juni 2008)

Und ich will ein paar technische Strecken - muss doch meine neue Karre anständig Probefahren...


----------



## TedStryker71 (10. Juni 2008)

Technische Strecken - ohoh, wenn das nicht wieder auf dem Bauch endet


----------



## Der_Markus (10. Juni 2008)

Jaja, wer den Schaden hat spottet jeder Beschreibung - das wird wird mich noch lange Verfolgen, kann das sein?
 
Aber ich hab ja genug Ausreden - schlechter Reifen, schlechte Bremse, blödes Bike. Und in Verbindug mit schönen Frauen (ok, es war nur eine) werde ich eh immer so nervös...
 

Ihr werdet sehen!


----------



## kitesun (10. Juni 2008)

keine Angst, bin ja auch nicht so fit, aber erstmal das Wetter abwarten, sonst Samstag um 9.30 wäre o.k. 

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (11. Juni 2008)

Gestern war ich dann mal alleine Unterwegs.
Waren dann auch nur 30km bei 291Hm und hat mich mitten in der Tour mein Schaltauge gekostet.(Es lebe der Rucksack mit all seinen Ersatzteilen )
Hatte zum Glück ein Ersatzschaltauge dabei,so war die Tour gerettet und mir blieb der Fußmarsch erspart.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## migster (11. Juni 2008)

LOL nen Schaltauge im Rucksack .. 
auf der letzten Tour im Harz hatte jemand eine Ersatzkette dabei ... 
Mich erstaunt nix mehr  aber wenn jemand eine Ersatzkurbel aus dem Rucksack zaubert dann  .. was schleppt ihr so mit ???

Leider ist mein Knie noch nicht i.O. aber demnächst schau ich Dir gerne wieder beim basteln im Wald zu  
BG
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TedStryker71 (11. Juni 2008)

so jetzt weis ich auch warum die form so MIES war, am Alkohol allein hat es jedenfalls nicht gelegen. Habe gestern abend dann 38,5 Fieber bekommen und bin total platt, also eine satte Sommergrippe. Heute bin ich erstmal Zuhause geblieben und versuche mich zu regenerieren. Befürchte aber das es bis zum WE nicht reichen wird um wieder zu biken - aber mal sehen, vielleicht ja doch....
@ Freddy - Schaltauge - spannend, also ich habe außer einem Schlauch und ner Pumpe eigentich nix dabei. da ich aber auch kein schrauber bin würde mir ne werkzeugkiste und ein ersatzteillager eh nix nützen wenn ich alleine im wald stehe


----------



## Der_Markus (11. Juni 2008)

@ Nils
dann ma gute Besserung damit Du am Samstag wieder fit bist!!!


----------



## TedStryker71 (13. Juni 2008)

so, Fieber ist zwar seit Mittwoch weg aber richtig Fit fühle ich mich noch nicht wieder. Sprich eine MTB Tour am Samstag will ich mir defintiv noch nicht zumuten. Werde morgen wenn es mir gut geht vielleicht mal wieder mit einem kleinen Lauf starten und dann Sonntag evtl. eine "kleine" Runde mit dem Rad angehen, mal sehen. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß wenn Ihr morgen fahrt, am kommenden WE bin ich dann hoffentlich wieder am Start.


----------



## Der_Markus (13. Juni 2008)

Ich muss für dieses Wochenende leider auch absagen, leider sind andere Verpflichtungen dazwischen gekommen...


----------



## TedStryker71 (13. Juni 2008)

Du hast doch nur Angst das neue Rad dreckig zu machen


----------



## Der_Markus (13. Juni 2008)

Du pist plöd!


----------



## TedStryker71 (16. Juni 2008)

So, bin am Sonntag mal eine gemütliche Tour am Rhein gefahren, keine HM und alles locker. Grippe scheint einigermaßen überwunden und ich hoffe am kommenden WE auch mal wieder richtig durch den Wald krachen zu können.
@ frank - warst Du unterwegs?
Allen einen schönen Wochenstart und heute abend Koffer packen oder gegen Portugal zittern?.....


----------



## kitesun (16. Juni 2008)

@niels

klar, war ich unterwegs.

Samstag: Glessener Höhe, Abtsbusch, Ichendorfer Höhe (40 Kilometer, 400 Höhenmeter)

Sonntag: Weiden - Pulheim - Bocklemünd - Widdersdorf - Lövenich - Weiden (25 Kilometer, 0 Höhenmeter)

Nächtes Wochenende bin ich noch mal da, dann geht es erstmal in den Urlaub

Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (16. Juni 2008)

Warst Du nicht gerade erst in Bayern??? - Du hast ein Leben, wäre klasse wenn das am WE klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Markus (16. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich muss mich wohl für die nächsten Wochen abmelden, ich hab mir am Samstag den Ellenbogen gezerrt mit Verdacht auf Bänderriss - muss aber noch per MRT abgeklärt werden. 
 
Jetzt hab ich ein neues Rad und kann nicht Fahren - zum :kotz: ...


----------



## TedStryker71 (18. Juni 2008)

@ Markus - Mist, Du hast Dich doch gerade erst angemeldet  so ein Ärger, hoffe das es doch nicht so dramatisch ist.
@ Frank - dieses WE? Kann allerdings Samstags erst später ab mittags - ich vermute Du magst bereits morgens fahren? Oder Sonntagvormittag.


----------



## Der_Markus (18. Juni 2008)

@Nils
War Gestern noch mal beim Arzt, ein Riss oder Abriss ist es nicht, auf jeden Fall aber stark überdehnt. Ob was angerissen ist wird nächste Woche geprüft. Bin mindestens die nächsten 3-4 Wochen (wenn ich Glück hab) raus, ich hoffe das ich in 2 Wochen zumindest wieder aufs Rad darf um zumindest ein wenig Strecke zu machen und ein bisschen Kondition zu erhalten. 

MANN!!!! Grade jetzt wo mein neues Rad mich Tag für Tag angrinst...


----------



## TedStryker71 (18. Juni 2008)

echt bitter! drücke die daumen das du schnell wieder fit wirst


----------



## kitesun (18. Juni 2008)

@niels

wir können auch Sonntag morgen fahren, kein Problem.
Samstag morgen fahre ich natürlich auch, ausser es sollte wieder mal regnen

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (18. Juni 2008)

ok, dann las doch mal Sonntag festhalten wenn das Wetter mitspielt - 10.00 Uhr Dansweiler? ok oder zu spät?
Samstag will ich auch fahren, da ich aber Freitag auf einer Feier bin dann erst ab frühem Nachmittag, alles immer Wetter abhängig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (19. Juni 2008)

10 Uhr ist o.k.


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Juni 2008)

Werde dann mal lieber einen Termin für Samstag eintragen,da für Sonntag mal wieder Regen gemeldet ist.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (20. Juni 2008)

@ Freddy - willst Du Samstag "heizen" oder es eventuell etwas ruhier angehen lassen, nach Grippe und wenig Training bin ich aktuell nicht in der aller besten Verfassung......
ich schaue mal wie es mir dann morgen Vormittag nach der Feier heute Abend geht und entscheide dann spontan

Wetter - also laut Kachelmann Wetter sieht es aktuell für Sonntag OK aus, nur für Samstagvormittag Regen aber das kann sich auch immer schnell ändern: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/105310.html


----------



## snoeren (20. Juni 2008)

Nach langer Abstinenz melde ich mich hiermit auch wieder offiziell zurück. Ich war die letzten zwei Wochen im Urlaub und das schlechte Wetter hat uns wieder aus Italien vertrieben :-( Nun sitze ich hier und warte auf die nächste Tour mit euch ;-)

Am Mittwoch war ich allein um die Glessner Höhe unterwegs, aber hab mich ständig gnadenlos verfahren. Jetzt wo alles blüht und sprießt sieht es dort völlig anders aus als im Winter. Nichtsdestotrotz hab ich die Highlights noch gefunden, auch wenn mir scheint, dass einige der Trails ziemlich ausgespült/ausgebremst und einige Anstiege total versandet sind - nogo!

@freddy: Ich wäre am Samstag dabei. Wie immer komme ich dann auf den Parkplatz an der alten Aachener Straße.

Bis denne, Sören


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Juni 2008)

@ Niels
Also die Tour am Samstag wird wohl eher keine Heizertour,da ich im Moment auch ein wenig Kränkele
Aber ich muß einfach fahren solange es schön bleibt

@ Sören
Sehen uns dann morgen am gewohnten Treffpunkt und suchen gemeinsam die Verwilderten Wege

Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (21. Juni 2008)

Morgen, bin gerade noch nicht sicher ob ich heute komme. Wetter sieht ja leider schon wieder extrem durchwachsen aus und nach den ganzen EM Spielen erhebt meine besser Hälfte gerade "Ansprüche" doch mal wieder in die Stadt zu gehen....mal sehen was dabei rauskommt


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Juni 2008)

Kleiner Bericht der heutigen super sonnigen Tour
Am Treffpunkt trafen sich dann pünktlich um 13.20Uhr 
Freddy41
Snoeren
und GIANTAC2
mit etwas Verspätung traf dann auch unser Poldidrache ein
Los ging es dann über die Buckelpiste Richtung Dansweiler.
Von da an weiter mit allen Höhen und Tiefen (vor allem die in dem Pferdesumpf) hoch zum Glessener Kreuz,kurze Pause und weiter die Abfahrten am Mast und dem Sandkasten rüber zur Ichendorfer-Höhe.
Hier freuten sich dann alle wieder über die Auffahrt und die Umrundung der
Pferderennbahn.Auf der Ichendorfer-Höhe haben wir dann alle Trails mitgenommen die ich kenne.Unser Poldi war da schon ein wenig ko und brauchte eine 5 minütige Pause(Die gönnten wir ihm natürlich,damit er den Rest der Tour ohne Schaden überstehen konnte).Anschließend wieder zur Glessener-Höhe,über die Holzbrücke den Dschungeltrail genommen und wieder hoch zum Kreuz.
Der Rest war dann nur noch Genuss pur,jede Abfahrt war dabei und führten uns zum Schluss wieder zum Startpunkt.
Alles in allem waren es dann auch 43,33 km bei leider nur 499Hm.
Aber der Schnitt von 18,9 war dann doch nicht so schlecht
Bei mir waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt
57,85km bei 590Hm
Hoffe es hat allen Spass bereitet.
Habe die Tour von Mittwoch natürlich auf den Dienstag vorverlegt
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Poldidrache (21. Juni 2008)

einen -dank an den guide 

nachdem ich mich an die herz-lungen-machine im wagen angeschlossen habe - bin ich auch wieder gut heimgekommen

es war eine super tour, bei der, ...allen wettervorhersagen zum trotz, tolles wetter war 

lieben dank auch an die anderen mitfahrer für den schönen tag 

poldi


----------



## kitesun (22. Juni 2008)

so, um 10 Uhr Treffen mit Niels am Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler. Wer also noch mit möchte, kann vorbeikommen.
Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (22. Juni 2008)

Ich rolle jetzt los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoeren (22. Juni 2008)

@freddy: War mal wieder eine Bombentour, danke fürs guiden!
Hab die Webseite des gallahaan-Marathon gefunden von dem du gesprochen hattest: http://www.mtb-gallahaan-trail.de/ - Bis September ist ja noch ne Menge Zeit. Mal schauen, ob es mir in die Planung reinpasst ;-)


----------



## kitesun (22. Juni 2008)

so, Niels und ich waren heute morgen unterwegs. Von der Glessener Höhe rüber zur Röttgenhöhe, durch die Hohe Scholle, am Weinberg einen neu gefundenen Trail ausprobiert und dann rüber zur Grube Karl und dann am Quarzsandwerk entlang. 

Mußte dann die Tour abbrechen, da mir diese schwüle Hitze überhaupt nicht bekam.

Aber immerhin 37 Kilometer mit 370 Höhenmeter.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (22. Juni 2008)

Hi Frank, danke, waren nette neue Wege dabei. Bin auch nur noch einmal zurück den Wald hoch nach Königsdorf und da es etwas dunkel aussah dann schnell Heim, war aber falscher Alarm. Hatte dann insgesamt 53KM + knappe 500HM auf der Uhr und ich war doch glatt noch frisch als ich zuhause war. Das Isogetränk mit den Kohlenhydraten scheint zu wirken, obwohl das Wetter echt teuflisch war. Viel Spaß im Urlaub.


----------



## snoeren (25. Juni 2008)

Moinsen zusammen,
habe am Samstag vor mal was neues auszuprobieren und möchte den Solinger Klingenpfad fahren. 69 km bei 1620 Hm, ca 4 - 5 Stunden. Hier weitere Infos zur Tour: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/gesamtes-tourenarchiv/detail.9622.html

Ich hätte noch zwei Plätze in meinem Bus ab Köln (inkl. Bike) frei 
Wollte recht früh, so gegen 9 oder 10 Uhr aufbrechen. Falls jemand von euch lust hat mich zu begleiten, meldet euch einfach bei mir.

Gruß, Sören


----------



## TedStryker71 (25. Juni 2008)

Hi Sören,
das klingt spannend, kann ich Dir morgen Mittag Feedback geben, muss mal Zuhause klären ob ich am Samstag "Verpflichtungen" habe.
Und bei the way: Welche Geschwindigkeit hast Du den geplant - gemütlich/zügig? Nicht das ich vom Rad falle


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Juni 2008)

Hi Sören 
Warum fährst du denn nicht beim Delgado in Burscheid mit,den Solinger Klingenpfad kann man doch auch in 2-Wochen noch fahren
Also wenn du keinen Mitfahrer findest melde dich einfach an.
Dafür fahre ich dann in 2-Wochen den Klingenpfad mit.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## mtbedu (25. Juni 2008)

Tschö Leutz,
melde mich für die Sommerferien nach España ab. Anbei die Ansicht meines Terrains.
Viel Spaß!
Grüße


----------



## snoeren (26. Juni 2008)

hej Edu, sieht schön aus, wo issen das? Wünsch dir viel Spaß und hoffe die spanische Sonne wird dich nicht zu sehr quälen 

@freddy
Werde mich nun eurer Tour in Burscheid anschließen und den Klingenpfad verschieben. Wäre schön, wenn du dich noch kurz wegen evtl. Fahrgemeinschaft melden würdest.

Aber Niels, aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben und wir holen das bald nach


----------



## TedStryker71 (26. Juni 2008)

@ OK - was ist das denn für eine Tour in Burscheid?
Freddy ist da noch Platz und ist das für mich machbar? Du weist ja wann ich einbrechr 
@ snoeren - wäre nett würde mich interessieren. du hattest auch mal was von wegen in Düsseldorf abends nach der Arbeit erwähnt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoeren (26. Juni 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> du hattest auch mal was von wegen in Düsseldorf abends nach der Arbeit erwähnt......


Yep, hatte ich eigentlich auf für diese Woche ins Auge gefasst. Am liebsten mache ich die Touren in DDorf immer Freitags, da ich dann bereits um ca. 15 Uhr aus der Arbeit flüchten kann und zwei Freunde von mir auch noch Zeit haben. Diesen Freitag wird das aber leider nix, weil a) das Wetter wohl nicht so doll ist und b) ich heute mit dem Rad zur Arbeit bin und ich bis Samstag noch einen Tag ohne Rad zur Regeneration brauche 

Aber falls du auch mit dem RR unterwegs bist, darfst mich gerne mal nach Ddorf begleiten. Ansonsten sehen wir uns am Samstag oder dann nächste Woche. Jetzt wo es wohl wirklich bald Sommer ist, könnten wir die Tour bestimmt auch mal von Mo-Do anstreben. Dann hätte ich ab ca. 17 Uhr Zeit, evtl. auch früher. 

Gruß, Sören


----------



## mtbedu (26. Juni 2008)

@snoeren: Murcia/Cartagena. Oben rechts siehs Du noch ein kleines Stückchen vom Meer.
Bin gerade dabei mit lokalen Fahrern Kontakt aufzunehmen. Anbei deren Revier.
Gruß
Eduard
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjfNipflXYw


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Juni 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> @ OK - was ist das denn für eine Tour in Burscheid?
> Freddy ist da noch Platz und ist das für mich machbar? Du weist ja wann ich einbrechr
> @ snoeren - wäre nett würde mich interessieren. du hattest auch mal was von wegen in Düsseldorf abends nach der Arbeit erwähnt......



Tja Niels
Das mit Delgado wird eine Tour mit Rennmodus
Da muß auch ich alles geben,kannst es aber gerne mal versuchen.
Es wird bestimmt wieder eine Tour mit genialen Trails und Abfahrten.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Juni 2008)

snoeren schrieb:


> hej Edu, sieht schön aus, wo issen das? Wünsch dir viel Spaß und hoffe die spanische Sonne wird dich nicht zu sehr quälen
> 
> @freddy
> Werde mich nun eurer Tour in Burscheid anschließen und den Klingenpfad verschieben. Wäre schön, wenn du dich noch kurz wegen evtl. Fahrgemeinschaft melden würdest.
> ...



Hallo Sören
Das mit der Fahrgemeinschaft ist kein Problem,können uns dann ja so um 13.10 am Endhalteplatz der Straßenbahn hinter Weiden treffen.
Wir können deswegen morgen noch mal Telefonieren.
Meine Nummer ist die 0172/7331157.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Juni 2008)

mtbedu schrieb:


> Tschö Leutz,
> melde mich für die Sommerferien nach España ab. Anbei die Ansicht meines Terrains.
> Viel Spaß!
> Grüße


Ich erblasse vor Neid
Wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub und Traumhafte Trails.
Bis damnächst Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (27. Juni 2008)

@ snoeren - Ich kann Freitags leider erst ab 16.30 - vorher ist leider kein Feierabend angesagt....alle anderen Tage arbeite ich bis 18.00 Uhr - sprich vor 19.00Uhr bin ich dann NIE in Köln um zu fahren - was für eine Tour jetzt wo es bis knapp 22.00Uhr hell ist ausreicht - aber sicher nicht optimal ist, aber das kann ich nicht ändern. Sollte es Dir trotzdem mal passen würde ich mich freuen. RR - bisher nicht - überlege aber ob ich mir noch mal eins hole.
@ Freddy - ja das hatte ich mir gedacht mit dem Rennmodus, das lasse ich morgen mal lieber, nach der Grippe bin ich noch nicht wieder viel gefahren und ich will nicht die Bremse sein, das macht keinen Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hot-cilli (27. Juni 2008)

@Freddy41, hi freddy, zeichne doch mal bitte die streck mit deinem edge auf. ich bin im moment im datenfieber und würde diese strecke auch gerne einmal nachfahren. danke und viel spass

grüße hot-cilli


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Juni 2008)

kurzer Bericht der gestrigen Mittwochsrunde.
Die Tour begann in Horrem an der Aral wo ich mich mit Klaus getroffen habe und dann Richtung Treffpunkt Alte-Aachenerstraße fuhren.
Da sich Mike etwas Später angkündigt hatte fuhren wir schon mal vorab zum Kreuz um die Aussicht zu genießen
Anschließend wieder zum gewohnten Treffpunkt um Mike mit in die Tour einzubeziehen.
Nach kurzer Beratung wurde beschlossen die Tour über die Quarzwerke zu fahren.Also los und alles mitnehmen was es so in den Quarzwerken so gibt,also natürlich auch wieder jede Steigung,aber auch die Abfahrten waren dabei.
Dann wieder rüber und ab nach Dansweiler und das alles sehr zügig,Respekt an die Mitfahrer,die alles mit sich ergehen ließen.
Alles in allem waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt 51,56 km bei immerhin 601 Hm und das bei einem Schnitt von 20,7 (und das bei einer Mittwochsrunde)
Hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht .
Danke an die tollen Mitfahrer
Bis demnächst Friedhelm.
Muß jetzt aber endlich mein Rad putzen


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Juni 2008)

hot-cilli schrieb:


> @Freddy41, hi freddy, zeichne doch mal bitte die streck mit deinem edge auf. ich bin im moment im datenfieber und würde diese strecke auch gerne einmal nachfahren. danke und viel spass
> 
> grüße hot-cilli



Werde es versuchen und dann freigeben.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Juni 2008)

So Leute 
Bei der Wettervorhersage mit 33 Grad trage ich dann mal eine Tour für Mittwoch ein.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (27. Juni 2008)

Nabend, werde mich morgen um 14.00 Uhr mit einem Kollegen hier treffen - am Bike-Gear Laden http://bike-gear.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=32
Werden dann wohl Richtung Ville fahren, mal wieder was anderes sehen 
Sonntag will ich mich mit Markus um 11.00 am Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler treffen und dort eine Runde drehen, falls wer Lust hat! 
so und jetzt SOFA!


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Tja Niels
> Das mit Delgado wird eine Tour mit Rennmodus
> Da muß auch ich alles geben,kannst es aber gerne mal versuchen.
> Es wird bestimmt wieder eine Tour mit genialen Trails und Abfahrten.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hallo Friedhelm,

habe irgendwas von einem 14,5er Schnitt läuten hören 

Ich glaube wir müssen die Tour mal wiederholen 

Freue mich schon auf die Retour im Kölner Westen 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## TedStryker71 (30. Juni 2008)

@ Freddy/Delgado - also bei einem 14,5er Schnitt hätte ich dann ja doch mitfahren können  - dafür habe ich mir bei einem netten Sturz in der Ville - beim Bergauffahren - HILFE - am Samstag zwei Rippen angeknackst, jetzt weis ich zumindest wie der Frings sich fühlt.

Nachdem ich gestern pausiert habe will ich aber heute Abend mal in den Sattel. Werde um 19.15 in Ehrenfeld starten und bin dann ca. 20.00 in Königsdorf, falls wer Lust hat. Aktuell bleibt es ja bis fast 22.30 hell.


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> @ Freddy/Delgado - also bei einem 14,5er Schnitt hätte ich dann ja doch mitfahren können  - dafür habe ich mir bei einem netten Sturz in der Ville - ....



Stürze hatten wir kaum zu verzeichnen .... 
Auch keine Defekte, Pausen, usw. 

Eigentlich alles Bestens


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Juni 2008)

Hi Micha 
Da hat aber einer geflunkert
Der Schnitt lag bei mir bei 16,3 und die Herzfrequenz war mit einem Schnitt von 173 fast Renntauglich
Die höchste Frequenz war dann auch bei 208,das lag wohl an den fehlenden Grillsachen.
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (1. Juli 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Micha
> Da hat aber einer geflunkert
> Der Schnitt lag bei mir bei 16,3 und die Herzfrequenz war mit einem Schnitt von 173 fast Renntauglich
> Die höchste Frequenz war dann auch bei 208,das lag wohl an den fehlenden Grillsachen.
> Bis demnächst Friedhelm



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt 

Iris hat sich dann wohl verhört und die Vorgaben der Ausschreibung haben wir erreicht *puhhhhhh*

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoeren (1. Juli 2008)

Hej Micha,
hier der Link zur Tour. Wenn ich etwas falsch beschrieben habe, gib bescheid:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/gesamtes-tourenarchiv/detail.17906.html

Achja, hast du noch die Teilnehmerliste? Hab natürlich nicht mehr im Kopf wer den Track alles wollte.

Gruß, Sören


----------



## Delgado (1. Juli 2008)

snoeren schrieb:


> Hej Micha,
> hier der Link zur Tour. Wenn ich etwas falsch beschrieben habe, gib bescheid:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/gesamtes-tourenarchiv/detail.17906.html
> 
> ...



Hallo Sören,

toll gemacht 

So hab' ich die Tour noch nie gesehen.

Hier die Teilnehmerliste:

Specialisiert 
Solanum 
Freddy41 
Roadrunner1 
helman 
carboni2 
snoeren 
wozibo 
Schnegge
+ der Herr mit dem Rückspiegel, der wohl nicht eingetragen war.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## TedStryker71 (1. Juli 2008)

Morgen,
so langsam verliere ich die Lust an der Natur. Gestern abend hat sich nach meiner kleinen Rundfahrt doch schon wieder eine ZECKE in meiner Kniekehle festgesaugt! Die Viecher sind echt Hardcore und winzig klein und scheinbar auch in Massen im Königsdorfer-Wald vertreten. Zugewachsene Fade und Trails, so weh wie es tut, werde ich jetzt erst Mal meiden, das macht echt keinen Spaß mehr!
@ snoeren - da ich auch darüber nachdenke mir ein GPS Gerät zu kaufen mal die Frage welches Du benutzt? Der Track würde mich dann "potentiell" auch mal interessieren, klingt spannend. PS: Hast Du einen Tip für ein Rennrad? Auf der Straße sind zumindest keine Zecken


----------



## Der_Markus (1. Juli 2008)

Zum Thema Zecke, es gibt von z.B. Autan Mückenschutz der auch gegen Zecken wirken soll, wäre vielleicht mal einen Test wert...

Markus


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Juli 2008)

Zum Thema Zecken
Ich verwende immer Zeckenspray und hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit den Viechern.
Scheint also doch zu helfen,und die paar Euro lohnen sich dann ja auch,bevor ich auf diese Trails verzichten müsste und nur noch Waldautobahnen fahren sollte.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (1. Juli 2008)

Hi Freddy - welche Marke verwendest Du? Sprühst Du dich komplett ein? Klamotten oder nur Beine?


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Juli 2008)

Hi Niels
Ich nehme Autan und sprühe nur die Stellen ein die auch frei sind.


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Juli 2008)

hot-cilli schrieb:


> @Freddy41, hi freddy, zeichne doch mal bitte die streck mit deinem edge auf. ich bin im moment im datenfieber und würde diese strecke auch gerne einmal nachfahren. danke und viel spass
> 
> grüße hot-cilli



Tour ist von Snoeren ins Forum gestellt worden.
Viel Spass beim nachfahren
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## hot-cilli (2. Juli 2008)

Dank an Freddy41 und snoeren für die Aufzeichnung der Strecke. Wenn mein Fuß wieder funktioniert werde ich die Strecke einmal nachfahren, ich freu mich schon drauf!
An Niels, also mit dem Autan Zeug habe ich auch gute Erfahrung gemacht und keine ungebetenen "Mitesser" mehr an den Beinen
An dieser Stell möchte ich mich auch in den Sommerurlaub verabschieden und wünsche euch noch happy trails
Grüße aus dem sonnigen Kerpen,
hot-cilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostwheel (2. Juli 2008)

Sodele, ich bin auch wieder im Lande... gibbet noch Interesse an leichten und lockeren Touren oder ist hier inzwischen alles Hardcore?


----------



## Der_Markus (2. Juli 2008)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Sodele, ich bin auch wieder im Lande... gibbet noch Interesse an leichten und lockeren Touren oder ist hier inzwischen alles Hardcore?



Ich!Ich!Ich!Ich!Ich!Ich!Ich!Ich!

Nicht so schnell wie Freddy immer aber dafür gerne mit mehr Singletrails, da bin ich dann auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## Ghostwheel (2. Juli 2008)

Tja, Singletrails sind leider etwas, was ich überhaupt nicht mag. Da falle ich doch immer auf die Fresse.  Wenn ich die fahren muß, dann nur ganz langsam...


----------



## Der_Markus (2. Juli 2008)

Ist ja nicht so als würde ich nicht ab und an mal unerwartet Absteigen - die Übung machts!


----------



## Ghostwheel (2. Juli 2008)

Der_Markus schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so als würde ich nicht ab und an mal unerwartet Absteigen - die Übung machts!



Mag ja sein, bloß habe ich mit Mountainbiken primär als Ausdauerausgleichssport zum Laufen angefangen und bin einstweilen auch nicht motiviert, das zu ändern. Wollte mir auch zuerst ein Crossbike anschaffen.  Also fahre ich lieber im Grundlagenausdauerbereich, gerne auch längere Steigungen (von denen es hier gerne ein paar mehr geben dürfte ).

Gibt halt Strecken, wo es nicht anders geht als Singletrail  - z.B. die Runde ums Frechener Quarzwerk. Aber derzeit fahre ich überhaupt keine Singletrails, weil ich mich nicht ständig mit Gift einschmieren will.


----------



## Der_Markus (2. Juli 2008)

Ok, das ist dann natürlich verständlich, dann fahre ich bei Dir mit um meine Grundausdauer zu verbessern und bei Freddy um an meiner Singletrailtechnik zu arbeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostwheel (3. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mal für kommenden Samstag, 12.7., eine Tour eingetragen.  Bei den momentanen Niederschlägen kann man den Wald erstmal einige Tage vergessen... war eigentlich gestern abend noch jemand unterwegs bei dem Wetter?


----------



## Der_Markus (3. Juli 2008)

Ja, Freddys Tour hat stattgefunden, wenn auch nachher ein wenig verkürzt und in hohem Tempo zurück. Waren allerdings auch nur so 16km von Parkplatz über die Gleesener Höhe und zuück zum Parkplatz. Wir wollten uns dann doch lieber nicht Grillen lassen, auch wenn wir schnell wieder gelöscht worden wären...


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Juli 2008)

So dann der Nachtrag zur gestrigen Tour mit Unerschrockenen Mitfahrern.
Es machten sich dann am Treffpunkt Markus,Klaus,Patrick,Mike,Manuela und Freddy,auf die Glessener-Höhe zu durchfahren.Das Wetter blieb am Anfang noch auf unserer Seite,somit schafften wir es vom Treffpunkt aus über den Wurzeltrail entlang der Baumschule Richtung Dansweiler und dann hoch zum Kreuz.Oben angekommen wurden wir dann aber vom Gewitter eingeholt und mußten die Tour leider ein wenig durchnässt abbrechen
Bei mir waren es dann mit An- und Abfahrt leider nur 30,91 km bei 314 Hm.
Die Tourdaten vom Treffpunkt aus kann uns dann ja Manuela mal mit Grafischer Darstellung übermitteln.Hoffe doch das dein Garmin alles aufgezeichnet hat.Habe dann für nächsten Mittwoch mal einen neuen Versuch eingetragen.Hoffe doch das der Sommer dann auch mal zu uns kommt
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (4. Juli 2008)

G'Abend zusammen,
morgen am Samstag hab ich leider keine Zeit zu fahren. Falls jemand am Sonntag eine Runde drehen möchte, freu ich mich über Angebote und Anfragen.

Gruß, Sören


----------



## MrGoodGuy (5. Juli 2008)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Ich habe mal für kommenden Samstag, 12.7., eine Tour eingetragen.  Bei den momentanen Niederschlägen kann man den Wald erstmal einige Tage vergessen... war eigentlich gestern abend noch jemand unterwegs bei dem Wetter?



Ich bin am Samstag bei akzeptablem Wetter wieder dabei


----------



## Ghostwheel (5. Juli 2008)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> Ich bin am Samstag bei akzeptablem Wetter wieder dabei



Welcome back.  Klar, bei schlechtem Wetter fahre ich auch nicht, da gehe ich lieber laufen. Bin zwar in der letzten Woche bereits zweimal von tieffliegenden Bussarden attackiert worden... vielleicht sollte ich den Fahrradhelm auch beim Laufen tragen. 

Wo steckt denn Haser - du treibst dich doch auch noch hier rum?


----------



## YPS-Lon (9. Juli 2008)

mensch, warum muss ich denn immer arbeiten oder zur FH Samstags...

Das Leben ist so ungerecht, will auch mal mitfahren


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Juli 2008)

So Leute
Die heutige Tour mußte mal wieder abgesagt werden,weil die Sonnenstrahlen hier auf der Glessener-Höhe einfach zu feucht waren
Hoffe aber das wir dieses Jahr Irgendwann einmal Sonne Pur bekommen,alleine schon wegen der Erderwärmung.Die ist aber irgendwie auf dem Weg nach Deutschland Verschollen.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Ghostwheel (11. Juli 2008)

Easy-Rider-Tour fällt morgen wetterbedingt aus. Selbst wenn es jetzt sofort aufhören würde zu regnen - und danach siehts nicht aus - die Wege stehen teilweise unter Wasser und werden innerhalb von 24h niemals hinreichend abtrocknen. Schlammspringen und Schlickrutschen überlasse ich gerne anderen. 

Nächster Versuch: Samstag 19.7.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab grad diesen Thread "entdeckt" und dachte mir, ich häng mich da einfach mal mit dran.
Also........ ich fahre seit Anfang 2005 MTB und seit Anfang 2006 hat sich noch RR dazu gesellt. (für etwaige Zeitverschiebungen keine Gewähr)

Bin nun vor kurzem von Meckenheim nach Köln gezogen und suche hier noch Anschluss an Leutchen, die die Gegend kennen und mir den einen oder anderen Trail zeigen können.

Konditionsmässig kann ich mich grad momentan kaum einschätzen, da ich 2007 vorwiegend RR gefahren bin und das MTB leider etwas vernachlässigt habe.

Ich hoffe, ich hab Euch jetzt nicht abgeschreckt.....

@MrGoodGuy
Ich sehe grad bei Dir als Wohnort "Köln Rheinau-Hafen"..... dann sind wir ja fast Nachbarn.... ich wohne im Severinsviertel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dabl11 (11. Juli 2008)

Tach zusammen,

ich hab mir gerade das Forum genauer durchgeschaut und bin auf diesen Thread gestoßen.
Da ich selber in Glessen wohne und 3-4 mal die Woche (wenn es das Wetter und die Zeit es zulässt) über die Glessener Höhe und Umgebung fahre, wollte ich mal hören ob Ihr noch mitfahrer sucht.
Ich bin damals aktiv im RR Verein gefahren, dann kam die Zeit mit dem Führerschein, wodas Bike nur noch in der Ecke stand.
Seit drei Jahren haben ich das Biken wieder aufgenommen (auschließlich MTB).

Nur ich muss feststellen, allein fahren ist doof.


Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Delgado (11. Juli 2008)

Im Kölner Westen muss irgendwo ein Nest sein ...


----------



## Dipidolor (11. Juli 2008)

... da hat wohl wirklich einer in einen Ameisenhaufen gestochen  
Komme aus Brauweiler und habe mir nach 1/1/2 Jahren vollkommer Pause Anfang des Monats endlich wieder ein neues Spielzeug zugelegt. Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass hier in der nächsten Zeit keiner allein die Kippe durchpflügen muss...

Wenn die Tour am 19. statt findet muss ich mich wohl noch eine Runde gedulden müssen, da ich am selbigen Tag erst Abends aus dem Urlaub wieder komme. Aber dann würde ich mich auch gern mal an euch hängen um endlich wieder etwas mehr Puste zu bekommen...

Gruß, 

der Dipi


----------



## Ghostwheel (11. Juli 2008)

Dipidolor schrieb:


> Wenn die Tour am 19. statt findet muss ich mich wohl noch eine Runde gedulden müssen, da ich am selbigen Tag erst Abends aus dem Urlaub wieder komme. Aber dann würde ich mich auch gern mal an euch hängen um endlich wieder etwas mehr Puste zu bekommen...



Kein Problem, ich wollte so eine lockere Tour jetzt bis ca. Ende August wöchentlich Samstagsmorgens anbieten. Kannst dich jederzeit dranhängen. 

Ach so, fährt hier jemand westlich von Niederaußem/Begheim? Die Wiedenfelder Höhe habe ich bereits entdeckt, aber da enden auch meine hochauflösenden Karten der Region.  Ist in der Ecke noch was lohnenswertes?


----------



## TedStryker71 (11. Juli 2008)

Morgen zusammen, hier ist ja richtig Stimmung. Wohne in Ehrenfeld und fahre eigentlich wenn möglich Samstag/Sonntags um/in Königsdorf und Umgebung. Manchmal auch unter der Woche, dann Start um ca. 19.15 in Ehrenfeld, gibt da eine nette Route raus nach Königsdorf! Dieses WE bin ich zwar auf einer Hochzeit in BS unterwegs aber nächste Woche oder kommendes Wochenende wieder am Start. Ansonsten bieten auch Freddy - gerne schnelle oder kitesun - gerne trailige Runden an 
allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (11. Juli 2008)

Wie wärs mit ner kleinen Kennenlern-Runde für die anwesenden Kölner hier ??


----------



## Ghostwheel (11. Juli 2008)

Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit ner kleinen Kennenlern-Runde für die anwesenden Kölner hier ??



Och, wir kennen uns zumeist schon.  Friedhelm (freddy41) ist für die richtig harten Touren zuständig, Frank (kitesun) und Niels (TedStryker71) für die mittleren, und ich (Markus/Ghostwheel) mache die weitgehend singletrailfreien lockeren Touren für Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger, Schwerpunkt GA. Der Rest verteilt sich je nach Lust und Laune. 

Oder biete doch selbst mal was an, wenn du dich in der Gegend einigermaßen auskennst.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (12. Juli 2008)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Oder biete doch selbst mal was an, *wenn du dich in der Gegend einigermaßen auskennst*.



Genau daran haperts ja momentan...... *GGGG*

Werd mich dann wohl mal an TedStryker71 und kitesun hängen....


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Juli 2008)

Dipidolor schrieb:


> ... da hat wohl wirklich einer in einen Ameisenhaufen gestochen
> Komme aus Brauweiler und habe mir nach 1/1/2 Jahren vollkommer Pause Anfang des Monats endlich wieder ein neues Spielzeug zugelegt. Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass hier in der nächsten Zeit keiner allein die Kippe durchpflügen muss...
> 
> Wenn die Tour am 19. statt findet muss ich mich wohl noch eine Runde gedulden müssen, da ich am selbigen Tag erst Abends aus dem Urlaub wieder komme. Aber dann würde ich mich auch gern mal an euch hängen um endlich wieder etwas mehr Puste zu bekommen...
> ...



Kannst gerne auch mal Mittwochs mitfahren,das gilt natürlich auch für Daniel (dabl11)
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (12. Juli 2008)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Och, wir kennen uns zumeist schon.  Friedhelm (freddy41) ist für die richtig harten Touren zuständig, Frank (kitesun) und Niels (TedStryker71) für die mittleren, und ich (Markus/Ghostwheel) mache die weitgehend singletrailfreien lockeren Touren für Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger, Schwerpunkt GA. Der Rest verteilt sich je nach Lust und Laune.
> 
> Oder biete doch selbst mal was an, wenn du dich in der Gegend einigermaßen auskennst.



So Hart sind die Touren auch wieder nicht
Und Mittwochs fahre ich immer im leicht-mittleren bis mittleren Tempo
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## DoubleU (12. Juli 2008)

Hey Freddy,

evtl. komme ich auch mal zu euch wie ich Niels schon mal angedroht habe, obwohl ich bisher den Kölner Westen mal so gar nicht mit MTB in Verbindung bringen konnte und das Bergische bzw. die dortigen Treffpunkte ab Leverkusen eigentlich vom Kölner Norden noch ne kleine Ecke näher liegen und ich ja meist mit Rad "anreise".
Hilfreich wäre aber irgendeine Querstraße von der Aachener Str. (oder ne Hausnummer) fürs Navi. Ich kenn mich maximal noch bis Dansweiler dort aus, weil ich da mal gewildert habe, aber Alte Aachener Str. sagt mir gar nix. Bergheimer Gegend ist normal nogo area für Kölner. hehe

Danke und Gruß

Frank


----------



## dabl11 (12. Juli 2008)

Hi Freddy,

ich denke bei der nächsten Mittwochstour bin ich dabei. Da Ihr ja sonst nur Samstags fahrt passt es bei mir von der Zeit her nicht.
Wer hätte den Interesse evtl. Sonntagstouren zu unternehmen?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## MrGoodGuy (12. Juli 2008)

Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab grad diesen Thread "entdeckt" und dachte mir, ich häng mich da einfach mal mit dran.
> Also........ ich fahre seit Anfang 2005 MTB und seit Anfang 2006 hat sich noch RR dazu gesellt. (für etwaige Zeitverschiebungen keine Gewähr)
> ...



Fein! Dann sieht man sich wohl mal!
Wie und wo fährst Du denn sonst so?


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Juli 2008)

Mitfahrer der heutigen Tour waren
taboo79
Vertexto
und ein Freund von taboo79
Heutige Tour begann mit einer kleinen Verspätung am Treffpunkt da sich noch ein weiterer Fahrer angekündigt hatte
Los ging es bei leichtem Regen Richtung Dansweiler wo wir jeden noch so Schlammigen Weg mit einbezogen.Anschließend hoch zum Kreuz,dann zur Belohnung die Abfahrten am Turm und neben dem Pferdeweg genommen.
Anschließend rüber zur Ichendorfer-Höhe,einmal die Rennbahn umrundet und die Übrigen Abfahrten und Singletrail in Ichendorf nicht ausgelassen.Dort verabschiedete sich dann Gerd und trat die Heimreise an.Der Rest machte sich dann erneut auf den Weg das Gipfelkreuz zu erobern.
Oben angekommen ging es wieder Traillastig abwärts Richtung Treffpunkt.
Dank an alle Mitfahrer die sich in dem Schmuddelwetter,incl.Schlammpackungen,mit mir auf den Weg machten
Zu Hause angekommen waren es dann bei mir 52,67Km bei 619Hm und 6Kilo Schlamm an Rad und Klamotten
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin frisch aus dem bikefreien Urlaub zurück. Hat sich ja einiges getan hier, schön. Nur das Wetter hier sieht ja zur Zeit bescheiden aus. 

Ich fahre eigentlich immer Samstags und Sonntags vormittags (so ca. 30-40 Kilometer) und auch gerne Wochentags so ab 17 Uhr, dann aber nur ca. 20 Kilometer. 

Werde dann mal bei schönen Wetter wieder eine Tour einstellen.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taboo79 (12. Juli 2008)

Tach alle zusammen,

die Schlammpackung heute mit Friedhelm war klasse, gerne wieder! Das Bike ist auch schon wieder sauber... 

Will morgen jemand spontan ne kurze Mittagsrunde drehen? so gegen 11 oder 12 ab Frechen Königsdorf oder so?

Grüße

Tobi 

PS. Mitfahrer war Joachim


----------



## Ghostwheel (12. Juli 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So Hart sind die Touren auch wieder nicht





Freddy41 schrieb:


> Zu Hause angekommen waren es dann bei mir 52,67Km bei 619Hm und 6Kilo Schlamm an Rad und Klamotten



Ahem.


----------



## Vertexto (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
das waren zwar gestern nicht meine bevorzugten Wetter Konditionen aber es war trotzdem schön.
Habe dabei ganz neue Wege auf der Glessener Höhe kennengelernt,nicht schlecht das ganze.
Danke noch an Freddy und den Mitstreitern fürs Schlamm wühlen.
Bei mir standen Zuhause 68Km und ein schnitt von 23 auf dem Tacho.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## TedStryker71 (13. Juli 2008)

Nabend, so nach einem leider radfreien Hochzeitswochenende wieder in Kölle! Wenn das Wetter sich hält würde ich gerne Dienstagabend ab ca. 19.15 Start: Köln/Ehrenfeld eine späte Runde Richtung Königsdorf/Glessener Höhe drehen - sollte wer Lust/Zeit haben. 
@ Freddy - Mittwoch soll es ja wohl bereits wieder regenen, ansonsten hätte ich auch Lust mitzufahren - könnte alerdings erst ab 19.15 am parkplatz Dansweiler sein - besteht die Möglichkeit gegebenfalls zuzusteigen.....????
@ Kitesun - hoffe Du bist gut erholt, sollen wir Samstagfrüh eine frühe Runde drehen? Da meine Eltern zu Besuch kommen muss ich allerdings spätesten um 13.00Uhr wieder Zuhause sein, ein Start um 09.00 am Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler oder woanders wäre mir also lieb 
ein schönes Restwochenende


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Juli 2008)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Hey Freddy,
> 
> evtl. komme ich auch mal zu euch wie ich Niels schon mal angedroht habe, obwohl ich bisher den Kölner Westen mal so gar nicht mit MTB in Verbindung bringen konnte und das Bergische bzw. die dortigen Treffpunkte ab Leverkusen eigentlich vom Kölner Norden noch ne kleine Ecke näher liegen und ich ja meist mit Rad "anreise".
> Hilfreich wäre aber irgendeine Querstraße von der Aachener Str. (oder ne Hausnummer) fürs Navi. Ich kenn mich maximal noch bis Dansweiler dort aus, weil ich da mal gewildert habe, aber Alte Aachener Str. sagt mir gar nix. Bergheimer Gegend ist normal nogo area für Kölner. hehe
> ...



Hi Frank
Du fährst einfach die Aachenerstraße durch Königsdorf hindurch,am Ende von Königsdorf ist dann eine Fußgängerampel,kurz danach geht es rechts  auf die Alte-Aachenerstraße und die fährst du dann so weit wie es geht,dann bist du automatisch am Treffpunkt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Juli 2008)

So Leute 
Habe den Termin Wetterbedingt von Mittwoch auf den Dienstag vorverlegt.
Dann soll es endlich auch mal bei Sonnenschein funktionieren
@ Niels 
Das mit dem zusteigen um 19.15 Uhr ab Dansweiler lässt sich einrichten
Muß dann aber genau wissen ob du auch Mitfährst,da ich die Route sonst anders fahre.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dabl11 (13. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

hat evtl. einer Lust morgen Mo. den 14.07 abends ein paar Km mit über die Glessener Höhe zu drehen?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Juli 2008)

dabl11 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hat evtl. einer Lust morgen Mo. den 14.07 abends ein paar Km mit über die Glessener Höhe zu drehen?
> 
> ...



Kann leider erst Dienstag,wenn du willst kannst du dich mir ja gerne anschließen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (14. Juli 2008)

Niels,

Samstag um 9 Uhr halten wir mal fest.
Die Tour stelle ich offiziell ins LMB.

Die Tour morgen würde ich ja gerne mitfahren, ist mir aber zu spät.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (14. Juli 2008)

@ Freddy - Alles klar bin morgen so es der Autobahnverkehr zuläst pünktlich um 19.15 am Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler! 
@ kitesun - Alles klar freue mich auf Sanstag und hoffe dass das Wetter mitspielt. Zu spät gibt es doch gar nicht  ist halt Mist wenn man unter der Woche bis 18.00 in Düsseldorf arbeiten muss....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (14. Juli 2008)

wurde gerade von der Ehefrau zurückgepfiffen. Samstag geht nicht.
Habe den Termin auf Sonntag, 10 Uhr verlegt

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (14. Juli 2008)

@ kitesun - dann wird es vermutlich nix, wenn meine Eltern Samstag mittag kommen bleiben die bis Montag, da habe ich Samstag keine Zeit. Evtl. kommen die aber nicht, dann würde es gehen, sage Dir wenn ich doch kann noch bescheid


----------



## TedStryker71 (14. Juli 2008)

@ Freddy - Sorry ich muss doch passen habe für morgen 17.00 Uhr ein Meeting auf der Arbeit reinbekommen, bei dem ich nicht absehen kann ob ich wirklich pünktlich um 18.00 Uhr rauskomme. Da ich Dich nicht warten lassen möchte fahre ich dann lieber alleine - werde dann auch von Zuhause starten und einmal zum Kreuz hochfahren, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja irgendwo, Gruß un viel Spaß


----------



## TedStryker71 (15. Juli 2008)

@ Freddy - gut das ich abgesagt habe, wg. dem Meeting hätte es zeitlich leider nicht geklappt. Wie "schnell" soll denn Deine Tour am 26.07. werden - komme ich da mit? Scheinen ja nur "Racer" am Start?
@ kitesun - meine Familie hat abgesagt, die kommen jetzt erst im August. habe mich für Sonntag angemeldet, hoffe der Wetterbericht den ich gerade auf RTL gesehen habe stimmt nicht, denn das klang nass.


----------



## dabl11 (15. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich wäre heute gerne mitgefahren aber leider hat das mit ner Inbetriebnahme heute nicht so gefunzt. So war dann Überstunden schieben angesagt. Und das bei dem geilen Wetter)
Wann wäre denn die nächste Tour?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Juli 2008)

@ Niels
Tja die Tour am Samstag wird schon etwas zügiger als sonst gefahren.
Außerdem werden es mehr Kilometer und auch mehr Höhenmeter als üblich.
Kannst aber gerne mitfahren,wenn es dann doch zu Schnell werden sollte,kann man ja jederzeit Aussteigen.

@ Daniel
Je nachdem wie das Wetter am Samstag ist,schreibe ich noch eine Tour für den Samstag aus,falls das nichts wird gibt es die Nächste Tour dann wieder am Mittwoch.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (16. Juli 2008)

@ Freddy - alles klar, dann weis ich bescheid!
@ Daniel - Sonntag morgen um 10.00 ab Wanderparkplatz/Dansweiler Tour von kitesun - siehe Terminliste - und ab geht es!


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Juli 2008)

Tour am Dienstag war eine reine Racertour dank Patrick und Harald.
Bin von mir erst einmal zu Patrick gefahren um die 10km Anreise mit stetigem Gegenwind zu genießen.Anschließend ging es im Eiltempo hoch zum Kreuz,rüber zur Ichendorfer-Höhe und wieder runter zur Glessener-Höhe.Um den Schnitt dann ein wenig zu puschen rasten wir im Schlepptau von Patrick zum Treffpunkt Alte-Aachenerstraße.Von da an ging es wieder Richtung Aachenerstraße und dann Richtung Heimat.
Alles in allem waren es dann bei mir mit An-und Abreise 53,78km bei 475Hm und einem Schnit von Sagenhaften 24,75
Dank an Patrick und Harald das sie einem Alten Mann wie mir,diesen Schnitt ermöglicht haben
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## pd1 (17. Juli 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Tour am Dienstag war eine reine Racertour dank Patrick und Harald.
> Bin von mir erst einmal zu Patrick gefahren um die 10km Anreise mit stetigem Gegenwind zu genießen.Anschließend ging es im Eiltempo hoch zum Kreuz,rüber zur Ichendorfer-Höhe und wieder runter zur Glessener-Höhe.Um den Schnitt dann ein wenig zu puschen rasten wir im Schlepptau von Patrick zum Treffpunkt Alte-Aachenerstraße.Von da an ging es wieder Richtung Aachenerstraße und dann Richtung Heimat.
> Alles in allem waren es dann bei mir mit An-und Abreise 53,78km bei 475Hm und einem Schnit von Sagenhaften 24,75
> Dank an Patrick und Harald das sie einem Alten Mann wie mir,diesen Schnitt ermöglicht haben
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hallo Friedhelm ,
ja die Tour am Dienstag hat echt sehr viel Spaß gemacht .
Das sollten wir auf jedenfall wiederholen ......

Gruß Patrick

_________________________________________

www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.endorfinbikes.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dabl11 (17. Juli 2008)

@Freddy:
Samstag ist bei mir immer schlecht. Ich denke ich werde mich ma an die Sonntagstour von Kitesun hängen.
Ich denke bei der nächsten Mittwochtour bin ich dann auch dabei.

@TedStryker71:
So hab mich gerade für die Sonntagstour angemeldet.
Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit. 
CU @ sunday.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Ghostwheel (19. Juli 2008)

Waren heute so gegen 12:00 einige von uns auf der Fischbachhöhe unterwegs? Bin da auf einen MTB-Dreiertrupp aufgelaufen, der gerade von der Steigung ab der Kohlenbahn Richtung Süden unterwegs war, bin aber dann selbst Richtung Quadrath abgebogen bei dem  ganzen Matsch.


----------



## dabl11 (20. Juli 2008)

Hi Kitesun,

findet die Tour heute statt?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## kitesun (20. Juli 2008)

Morgen,
aktuell würde ich sagen ja. Fahre gleich los. Wenn es aber unterwegs anfängt zu regnen, kann es sein, daß ich die Tour von meiner Seite aus abbreche. Bin kein Regenfahrer.

Bis gleich
Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (20. Juli 2008)

Morgen, jetzt wo ich bereits die Ernusbutter gegessen habe können wir das doch nicht mehr absagen 
Fahre um 09.10 los - sollte es unterwegs regnen drehe ich gegebenfalls um, laut Kachelmann-Wetter ist regen aber erst für nachmittags ein Thema, aber obs stimmt....


----------



## kitesun (20. Juli 2008)

ich meinte unterwegs abbrechen. Zum Treffpunkt geht es auf jeden Fall.

Bis gleich
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (20. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute
Im Moment sieht es ja gut aus.
Fahre um 9.30Uhr los.
Wenn es dann Anfängt zu Regnen,fahre ich die Tour trotzdem,denn wenn ich einmal Nass bin ist es sowieso egal,dann kann ich auch ruhig weiterfahren.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## dabl11 (20. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

die Tour heute hat echt Spaß gemacht. Ich hab mich dann schon mal für Mittwoch eingetragen.
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit !!!!!

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## kitesun (20. Juli 2008)

so, kleiner Tourbericht von heute:

um 10 Uhr haben sich am Treffpunkt eingefunden:

Manuela, Niels, Daniel und der Guide. Es fehlte Friedhelm, der sich nach  telefonischer Rücksprache an seinen Treffpunkt befand. Schnell dort hin, dann rüber zur Ichendorfer Höhe, dann über Straße nach Horrem, an der Röttgen Höhe vorbei, in die Hohe Scholle, am Weinberg entlang, über Straße zur Grube Karl hoch und dann noch schön am Quarzsandwerk entlang.

An einer strategisch günstigen Stelle verabschiedete sich der Guide. Ich hoffe, Friedhelm führte den Rest der Gruppe über seriöse Wege zurück.

Bei mir waren es 38 Kilometer mit 380 Höhenmeter

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Juli 2008)

HI Frank
Danke für`s Guiden
Habe doch wirklich neue Trail mit dir fahren können.
Hoffe nur das ich sie auch wieder finde.
Und ja habe die Gruppe Human zur Glessener-Höhe geführt,Daniel verabschiedete sich dann Richtung Glessen und der Rest der Truppe hat dann noch ein paar Höhenmeter Richtung Kreuz gesammelt.
Bis zum demnächst.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Juli 2008)

dabl11 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> die Tour heute hat echt Spaß gemacht. Ich hab mich dann schon mal für Mittwoch eingetragen.
> Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit !!!!!
> ...



Schön das du dich schon eingetragen hast.
Das Wetter wird auf jedenfall sonnig werden.
Dann bis Mittwoch.


----------



## TedStryker71 (20. Juli 2008)

Hi, war echt eine klasse Tour und das Wetter hat ja auch perfekt mitgespielt. Meine Form war sogar mal wieder ganz OK :LOL: Zuhause hatte ich dann 72KM bei 630H und einem Schnitt von 19,27 - den habe ich auf dem Heimweg noch mal um einen guten KM/h erhöht obwohl sich der blöse Wind doch glatt gedraht hatte und ich irgendwie wieder keinen Rückenwind hatte!


----------



## TedStryker71 (20. Juli 2008)

@ Manuela - das war die Hennef Tour über die wir gesprochen hatten - ist am 17. August! http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6804


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Juli 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> Hi, war echt eine klasse Tour und das Wetter hat ja auch perfekt mitgespielt. Meine Form war sogar mal wieder ganz OK :LOL: Zuhause hatte ich dann 72KM bei 630H und einem Schnitt von 19,27 - den habe ich auf dem Heimweg noch mal um einen guten KM/h erhöht obwohl sich der blöse Wind doch glatt gedraht hatte und ich irgendwie wieder keinen Rückenwind hatte!



Ganz soviel und ganz so schnell war es bei mir dann nicht
Insgesamt mit An-und Abreise dann 56,78km bei 615Hm und
einem Schnitt von 18,9 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## cube64 (21. Juli 2008)

Hi Männers!

Kann mich nur anschließen: war echt wieder sehr nett mit euch. Die kommenden 3 Wochenenden bin ich unterwegs, versuche aber mittwochs dabei zu sein. 

@Friedhelm: werde jetzt heimlich üben und ganz oft und ganz schnell ans Kreuz hochfahren, damit ich es irgendwann mal schaffe, an deinem Hinterrad zu bleiben 

@Niels: Dankeschön für den Link. Wenn es zeitlich passt, werde ich mich dazu anmelden.


Gruß
Manuela


----------



## TedStryker71 (21. Juli 2008)

@ Manuela - mach Dir nix draus, an Freddy dran bleiben ist hart, an der nächsten Steigung, nachdem Du gefahren bist, hat er mich dann auch wieder schön versägt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pd1 (21. Juli 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> @ Manuela - mach Dir nix draus, an Freddy dran bleiben ist hart, an der nächsten Steigung, nachdem Du gefahren bist, hat er mich dann auch wieder schön versägt......



Es macht aber Spaß an Freddy dran zubleiben  und so Hart ist das garnicht

Gruß Patrick


-------------------------------------
www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.endorfinbikes.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Juli 2008)

pd1 schrieb:


> Es macht aber Spaß an Freddy dran zubleiben  und so Hart ist das garnicht
> 
> Gruß Patrick
> 
> ...



Hi Patrick
Ist für mich doch auch mal eine Wohltat vorneweg zu fahren.
Aber ich werde weiter heimlich üben damit es dir demnächst auch nicht mehr so leicht fällt mir zu folgen
Gruß Friedhelm
PS.Warte immer noch auf deine Biersorte


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Juli 2008)

cube64 schrieb:


> Hi Männers!
> 
> Kann mich nur anschließen: war echt wieder sehr nett mit euch. Die kommenden 3 Wochenenden bin ich unterwegs, versuche aber mittwochs dabei zu sein.
> 
> ...



Hi Manuela
Beim üben kann ich dir gerne Mittwochs helfen
Werden dann des öfteren den Anstieg zum Kreuz fahren und das Tempo jede Woche ein wenig steigern.Dann wirst du beim Gallahan Marathon bestimmt vorneweg fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (22. Juli 2008)

@ Freddy - habe morgen einen Termin in Köln und kann des wegen wohl auch mal um die Uhrzeit mitfahren! Kannst Du mich um 18.50 am Wanderparkplatz/Dansweiler einsammeln (Du weist wo ich meine - dort wo Du Sonntag nicht warst  - da 18.30 an der Alten Aachener Str. für mich etwas eng werden kann? Sollte irgendwas nicht passen bei mir rufe ich an oder sende eine SMS. Sende Dir zur Sicherheit auch per PN meine Nummer.


----------



## Freddy41 (22. Juli 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> @ Freddy - habe morgen einen Termin in Köln und kann des wegen wohl auch mal um die Uhrzeit mitfahren! Kannst Du mich um 18.50 am Wanderparkplatz/Dansweiler einsammeln (Du weist wo ich meine - dort wo Du Sonntag nicht warst  - da 18.30 an der Alten Aachener Str. für mich etwas eng werden kann? Sollte irgendwas nicht passen bei mir rufe ich an oder sende eine SMS. Sende Dir zur Sicherheit auch per PN meine Nummer.



Hi Niels
Ist natürlich kein Problem,falls ich den geheimen Treffpunkt finde
Sind dann so gegen 18,50 Uhr da um dich einzusammeln
Bis morgen dann bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (22. Juli 2008)

Hi Freddy, alles klar, sollte ich doch schneller sein stehe ich bereits um 18.30 an der Alten Aachener! ansonsten 18.50 am Geheimtreffpunkt


----------



## dabl11 (23. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich hoffe Ihr hattet noch ne schöne Tour. Auf dem Weg nach Hause hab ich ziemliche Kreislaufprobleme bekommen.
Nun bin ich gestern geimpft worden und hab mir heute mal den Beizettel angeschaut.
Da steht natürlich drin, daß man 1-2 Tage danach keinen Sport machen sollte.
Hoffe bei der nächsten Tour bin ich besser drauf.

CU

Daniel


----------



## TedStryker71 (24. Juli 2008)

@ Daniel, na dann mal gute Besserung! das wird schon wieder, kann auch immer mal an der tagesform liegen.
Also eine langsame Tour, außer bei meinem Platten, war das gestern wohl eher nicht. Ich hatte am Ende Zuhause 57KM, bei einem Schnitt von 20,83 und 413HM.
@ Frank - fährst Du am WE? Würde gerne eine "enspannte" Tour machen. ich muss heute alerdings erst mal ein Problem mit meiner "durch-rutschenden" kette klären.....


----------



## kitesun (24. Juli 2008)

@Niels

klar wird gefahren, aber spotan eher, wegen dem angekündigten Regen. Und entspannt wird bei mir immer gefahren. Melde mich hier wieder, wenn es so weit ist.

Hatte auch mal eine durchrutschende Kette. Die Kette war neu und ich habe nicht bedacht, das man dazu immer auch eine neue Kassette einbauen sollte. Vorne hatte ich auch schon mal Probleme. Da habe ich das mittlere Kettenblatt ausgetauscht.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TedStryker71 (24. Juli 2008)

@ Frank - danke für den Tipp - ja das seltsame ist das ich sowohl Kette wie auch Kassette getausch habe, hm, vielleicht rutscht es auch vorne durch, das nervt total. Hoffe ich habe das bis zum WE gelöst. Einen Tag Samstag oder Sonntag würde ich schon gerne fahren - aber jetzt wo Du es sagst sehe ich auch gerade das es an beiden Tagen regnen soll, MIST - ich dachte wir hätten mal ein paar Tage Sonne


----------



## dabl11 (24. Juli 2008)

Hi Frank,

sag früh genug bescheid. Ich denke am Wochenende bin ich wieder fit.
Ein Hoch auf die Sonne!!!!!!!
Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Juli 2008)

Gestrige Tour begann pünktlich um 18.30 Uhr
Vom Treffpunkt aus machten sich dann Klaus/Daniel/Lewin/Friedhelm auf den Weg nach Dansweiler um Niels abzuholen.Der Weg führte uns den Trail an der Baumschule entlang durch die Senken und die Wurzelpassage.Anschließend kamen auch schon die ersten fiesen Anstiege bevor wir in Dansweiler landeten.Von hier ging es dann auf direktem Weg zum Kreuz,die Abfahrt am Turm genommen und natürlich auch die neben dem Pferdeweg.Hoch zur Ichendorfer-Höhe,rund um die Rennbahn(wo dann Niels auch seinen Platten hatte),den Rest an Trails und Steigungen und wieder zurück zum Kreuz.
Von hier ging es dann auf direktem Weg mit sämtlichen Abfahrts-Trails Richtung Treffpunkt.
Alles in allem waren es dann bei mir mit An-und Abfahrt,
51,47Km bei 554Hm und einem Schnitt von 17,6.
Ich weis nicht wie Niels diesen Schnitt erreicht hat,muß wohl die Hin und Rückfahrt im Eiltempo gefahren sein.
Bis dahin Friedhelm
PS.Hoffe das es Daniel wieder besser geht.


----------



## dabl11 (24. Juli 2008)

Hi Friedhelm,

hab mich gestern erst mal hingelegt. Heute geht es eigentlich wieder ganz gut.
Mal schauen ob es am Wochende wieder klappt.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## TedStryker71 (25. Juli 2008)

Laut Wettervorhersage soll es jawohl doch nicht Regnen und mein Rad ist wohl auch wieder OK, neuer Schaltzug und Schaltwerk gerichtet - also Trail-Massaker auf der Glessener-Höhe


----------



## kitesun (26. Juli 2008)

Morgen,
also heute fahre ich nicht, da es gestern etwas länger wurde und ich erstmal wieder nüchtern werden muß.

Aber morgen früh, so um 10 Uhr, am bekannten Treffpunkt könnten wir starten.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TedStryker71 (26. Juli 2008)

@ Frank - alles klar, hier regnet es auch gerade leicht. Ob ich morgen komme kann ich nur spontan entscheiden, Tendenz eher Nein. Ich habe heute Abend einen Junggesellenabschied und befürchte das ich morgen um die Zeit nicht FIT sein werde - sollte ich heute Abend doch früher Zuhause sein und fit wäre ich da - soll ich Dir dann morgen eine SMS senden? Dann bräuchte ich Deine Nummer. Aber wie gesagt Tendenz eher nein.....was die Uhrzeit angeht. (Werde dann vielleicht morgen Nachmittag fahren wenn ich es morgens nicht schaffe)


----------



## kitesun (26. Juli 2008)

Niels, ich bin einfach um 10 Uhr am Treffpunkt, wenn es nicht regnet.

Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (26. Juli 2008)

Alles klar! weis ich bescheid sollte ich rechtzeitig "ohne" Tigerkater aus dem Bett fallen - habe aber was das angeht kein "gutes" Gefühl


----------



## dabl11 (26. Juli 2008)

Hi Frank,

ich versuch auch morgen so gegen 10 Uhr am Parkplatz zu sein. Wir sind allerdings heute Abend auch eingeladen, wo ich nicht sagen kann, ob das wirklich klar geht.
Wenn ich allerdings das Wetter jetzt sehe, glaube ich das es morgen sehr dreckig werden könnte.
Wie sieht es denn mit morgen Nachmittag aus???
Hat da keiner Zeit???

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## kitesun (27. Juli 2008)

Morgen zusammen,

also ich fahre heute nicht in den Wald. Der Heimweg vom FC-Spiel hat mir gereicht. 

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Juli 2008)

So Leute 
Die Tour gestern bestritten dann bei herrlichstem Wetter(vielleicht war es auch schon zu schwül)folgende Fahrer.
Iris,Ingo,Patrick,Harald,Klaus und Freddy.
Los ging es von der Aachenerstraße rüber zu den Quarzwerken (wo ich erstaunt war wie viele von den Trails schon nicht mehr existierten) dort jede noch so fiese Steigung und natürlich auch wieder jede Abfahrt genommen.Anschließend führte uns der Weg nach Dansweiler wo ich wiederum jede Steigung mit einbezogen habe (um die angestrebten 800Hm zu bekommen).Danach hoch zum Kreuz,die Abfahrten am Türmchen und neben dem Pferdeweg genommen,dann direkt hoch nach Ichendorf,einmal um die Pferderennbahn herum,zwischenstopp bei mir zu Hause um den Getränke Vorrat wieder aufzufüllen und weiter die Fahrt.
Dann ging es wieder hoch zum Kreuz und die letzten Singletrails Richtung Treffpunkt genommen.
Die Tourdaten kommen dann von Ingo.
Der Guide war so schlau und hat den Startknopf am Garmin vergessen zu starten.
PS.ja und ich weiß,der Guide hat sich abgeledert
Hoffe euch hat die Tour so gut gefallen wie mir.
Micha ich glaube du hast echt etwas verpasst
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## van Eelen (27. Juli 2008)

Hi,
fand die Tour im gesamten super.
Ausser das ich mich 1 mal hingelegt, 1 mal nen Baum geknutscht und 2 mal das Rad "verloren" habe.
Aber was ist das schon im Vergleich mit einem zugewachsenen "Brennessel-Brombeer-Trail"? That rocks!!

Danke für die Abwechslungsreiche Tour, hat echt Spaß gemacht.
Was mich wundert ist, daß ich, obwohl ich fix und fertig war, nur wenig Muskelkater in den Oberarmen habe. Den Beinen gehts soweit gut.

Ach ja wie war denn noch der Grill-Nachmittag  .


ps: eine halbe Stunde später war bei mir zuhause der übelste Regen, Glück gehabt.

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Juli 2008)

van Eelen schrieb:


> Hi,
> fand die Tour im gesamten super.
> Ausser das ich mich 1 mal hingelegt, 1 mal nen Baum geknutscht und 2 mal das Rad "verloren" habe.
> Aber was ist das schon im Vergleich mit einem zugewachsenen "Brennessel-Brombeer-Trail"? That rocks!!
> ...



Hallo Klaus
Das mit dem Grillabend war super
Da wir den Regen ja alle aus den MTB Bereich kennen,konnte uns da nichts erschüttern. Also als der Große Regen kam,kurzerhand den Sonnenschirm über den Grill gestellt den Pavillion über den Tisch und weiter gings mit dem Grillen.War echt klasse.
Hoffe du bist noch trocken nach Hause gekommen
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## van Eelen (27. Juli 2008)

Yoa, zehn Minuten nachdem ich angekommen bin gings los.
Aber da war meine heiße Badewanne auch schon voll


----------



## Phoenix666 (28. Juli 2008)

Würde mich ja auch gerne mal anschleißen bin mir aber nicht sicher ob da meine Fitness ausreicht

Fahre in Königsdorfer Forst  / Glessener Höhe in 1 1/2 Std ca 30 Km 

Macht Ihr auch ab und zu mal eine Anfängertour an der mann sich anschließen kann ? 

Gruß

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostwheel (28. Juli 2008)

Phoenix666 schrieb:


> Würde mich ja auch gerne mal anschleißen bin mir aber nicht sicher ob da meine Fitness ausreicht
> 
> Fahre in Königsdorfer Forst  / Glessener Höhe in 1 1/2 Std ca 30 Km
> 
> Macht Ihr auch ab und zu mal eine Anfängertour an der mann sich anschließen kann ?



Ich mache sowas. Samstags 10:00, siehe LMB.


----------



## Phoenix666 (28. Juli 2008)

cool habe mich eben angemeldet


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Juli 2008)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Ich mache sowas. Samstags 10:00, siehe LMB.



Tja aber ohne die geliebten Singletrails


----------



## Ghostwheel (28. Juli 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Tja aber ohne die geliebten Singletrails



Richtig, steht ja auch so im Kleingedruckten.  Ist ja niemand gezwungen mitzufahren. Ich stehe jedenfalls nicht auf Brombeergestrüpp, Schlamm und Zecken... ausserdem legen ich mich bei eurem Tempo auf Singletrails ständig auf die Fresse, das muß auch nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## Phoenix666 (30. Juli 2008)

bin ja mal gesapannt ob noch jemand mitfährt ansonsten fahren wir zu zweit , oder gibt es eine mindestteilnehmerzahl  .-)   ?


----------



## Ghostwheel (30. Juli 2008)

Phoenix666 schrieb:


> bin ja mal gesapannt ob noch jemand mitfährt ansonsten fahren wir zu zweit , oder gibt es eine mindestteilnehmerzahl  .-)   ?



Nee, keine Mindestzahl, wozu auch. Wir waren noch nie mehr als 3, aber so lange mache ich diese Anfängertouren auch noch nicht. Ich bin hier eigentlich hingekommen, um mich an sowas dranzuhängen, aber da es das in Köln-West noch nicht gab, mach ich es halt selbst.


----------



## TedStryker71 (30. Juli 2008)

@ kitesun - geht was am kommenden Wochenende bei Dir? Wobei das Wetter ja wieder bescheiden anmutet......
@ Freddy - MIST - irgendwie scheint der Dorn nicht aus dem Mantel raus zu sein, jetzt ist der Reifen hinten nämlich platt.......das nervt ohne Ende. Mal sehen ob ich den jetzt noch finde


----------



## kitesun (30. Juli 2008)

@niels

Samstag geht was. Sonntag ist schlecht, da Saisoneröffnung beim FC

Melde mich dann zu gegebener Zeit hier

Frank


----------



## snoeren (30. Juli 2008)

Moinsen Männer,
bin auch wieder im Lande und habe meinen ersten Alpencross erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Außer einem Kettenriss und einer Menge Kcal gibt es keine Verluste zu beklagen.

Dieses WE muss ich leider passen, aber ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt mit euch die kommenden Wochenenden. Projekt Solinger Klingenpfad liegt ja auch noch in der Schublade.

Gruß, Sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TedStryker71 (30. Juli 2008)

@ Kitesun - mir wäre wenn möglich allerdings dann der Samstagnachmittag lieb, habe vormittags einen Termin beim Optiker....
Wusste gar nicht das Du FC Fan bist, wollte mir eigentlich erst eine DK für die Saison holen, musste aber feststellen das es natürlich keine gibt....naja was solls. Bin auch eher FC Interessiert und ansonsten Eintracht Braunschweig Fan - kann sein das ich Sonntag spontan nach BS zum Heimspiel fahre.


----------



## Phoenix666 (30. Juli 2008)

Fan und Mitglied des FC  

Freunde eben wurde Petit als Neuzugang vorgestellt , ein absoluter Knallertransfer


----------



## kitesun (30. Juli 2008)

@niels
du weißt, Nachmittags ist nicht so mein Ding. Machen wir es nächste Woche.

Habe leider auch keine Dauerkarte bekommen, aber hoffe als FC-Mitglied noch an Tickets zu kommen. Fürs 1. Heimspiel gegen Frankfurt sind wir auf jeden Fall dabei. 

Eintracht Braunschweig ? Woher kommt diese Leidenschaft ? Spielen die 3. Liga ?

Und Snoeren: Willkommen zurück. 

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (30. Juli 2008)

Ich komme aus BS - wenn Du genau weist wann Du Samstag fährst gib bitte bescheid, versuche den Optiker auf nachmittags zu verschieden! Will fahren und nicht so gerne alleine.


----------



## kitesun (31. Juli 2008)

Samstag, den 2.8.2008 um 9.30 am Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler. Es sind alle herzlich eingeladen. Ich denke diesmal verbleiben wir auf der Glessener Höhe mit Abtsbusch und Ichendorfer Höhe.

Falls es regnet, sage ich die Tour hier so kurz vor 9 Uhr ab.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Juli 2008)

So Leute
Gestern bin ich dann mit Klaus bei herrlichstem Sonnenscheineine Gemütliche Tour durch Quarzwerke und Marienfeld gefahren.
Zusammen waren es dann 40,23km bei 445Hm.
Bis dann.
Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dabl11 (31. Juli 2008)

Hi Freddy,

ich habs leider nicht geschafft, pünktlich am Treffpunkt zu sein. So bin ich dann etwas später eine Runde allein über die Glessener Höhe geradelt (ca. 35 km bei 400hm).

@all:
ich würde am Samstag gerne mitfahren, nur werde ich morgen 30 (wo sind nur die Jahre geblieben), und da der Abend meistens länger wird (bis in die Morgenstunden) glaube ich nicht das ich um die Uhrzeit fit bin.
Bin auf jeden Fall bei der nächsten Tour dabei. 
Viel Spaß Euch allen am Samstag (hoffentlich hält das Wetter).

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## TedStryker71 (31. Juli 2008)

@ Frank, alles klar ich weis bescheid und werde versuchen Samstag 09.30 am Start zu sein! Muss aber morgen noch ein technisches Problem mit dem Rad lösen, was aber kein Prblem sein sollte.


----------



## Freddy41 (1. August 2008)

dabl11 schrieb:


> Hi Freddy,
> 
> ich habs leider nicht geschafft, pünktlich am Treffpunkt zu sein. So bin ich dann etwas später eine Runde allein über die Glessener Höhe geradelt (ca. 35 km bei 400hm).
> 
> ...



Na dann
Alles gute zum GeburtstagUnd lass dich reichlich beschenken,wenn es geht natürlich nur Sachen die du zum MTB gebrauchen kannst.Wünsche dir noch eine ausgelassene Feier mit reichlichund.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dabl11 (1. August 2008)

Vielen Dank, Friedhelm.

Klar sind ein paar Sachen fürs MTB dabei. 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## TedStryker71 (1. August 2008)

@ kitesun, bin für morgen früh angemeldet. Bitte absage bis spätestens 08.30 falls Du absagst weil ich dann losfahren muss...abtbusch ist für mich allerdings NoGo, da ist alles extrem zugewachsen und ich vermute meine beiden Zeckenbisse kommen von dort! Bis morgen früh.


----------



## Freddy41 (1. August 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> @ kitesun, bin für morgen früh angemeldet. Bitte absage bis spätestens 08.30 falls Du absagst weil ich dann losfahren muss...abtbusch ist für mich allerdings NoGo, da ist alles extrem zugewachsen und ich vermute meine beiden Zeckenbisse kommen von dort! Bis morgen früh.



Abtsbusch ist OK 
War am Samstag da und habe keine einzige Zecke gesichtet.(dank Autan)
Kannst also ruhig mit Frank durch den Dschungel fahren .
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (2. August 2008)

@ Freddy - der Dschungel da ist mir zu "zeckig"


----------



## Ghostwheel (2. August 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> @ Freddy - der Dschungel da ist mir zu "zeckig"



Ach... auf einmal?


----------



## kitesun (2. August 2008)

so, kleiner Tourbericht von heute morgen:

nachdem wir eine 1/4-Stunde auf Niels gewartet haben (Niels, wo warst du ?) sind kolt siewerts und ich losgefahren. Erstmal die Trails im Wald alle mitgenommen, dann hoch zum Kreuz, die zwei Rampen runter, über die Brücke den Abtsbusch hoch und hinten die geniale Abfahrt runter. Wieder über die Brücke und dann auf die Ichendorfer Höhe. Einmal runter und wieder hoch, den Trail am Rande mitgenommen, über die Gleise zurück und dann noch ein wenig im Wald gefahren. Bei mir waren es 43 Kilometer und 380 Höhenmeter. Die Tour alleine waren 30 Kilometer und 320 Höhenmeter.

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (2. August 2008)

@ Ghostwheel - verwechsel Zecken nicht mit Trails - sprich MTB fahren  - Zecken fand ich im übrigen schon immer DOOF
@ Kitesun - wie Du ja sicher festgestellt hast bin ich nicht aufgetaucht, da ich auf Höhe der Gärtnerei Königsdorf am Freimersdorfer Weg einen Kettenriss hatte  echt ätzend, da ich weder Nieter noch Kettenglied dabei hatte - also musste mich meine Freundin abholen. Dein Mobilnummer habe ich leider nicht und auch Freddy den ich des wegen noch angerufen habe konnte mir nicht weiterhelfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (2. August 2008)

habe ich mir fast gedacht, daß unterwegs was passiert ist. Also ich habe immer Kettennieter und ein Kettenschloß von SRAM mit. 

Aber fürs nächste Mal bekommste meine Mobilnummer.

War echt schön die Tour

Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (2. August 2008)

@ Kitesun - das hätte die Sache gerettet, wenn ich das gewusst hätte, waren nur noch 2,5KM und ich war eh zu früh, das hätte ich auch schiebend noch pünktlich geschafft! Naja, so what, ich bin dann noch zum Rhein/Rodenkirchen und hatte am Ende auch 50KM nur keinen Berg und keinen richtigen Trail leider.....aber noch mal nach Königsdorf raus hatte ich auch keine Lust mehr!


----------



## Ghostwheel (2. August 2008)

So, die Easy-Rider-Tour war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs, und zwar fuhren wir *nicht-MTB*  vom Parkplatz Dansweiler über die Glessener Höhe/Fischbachhöhe und dasselbe andersrum zurück mit ein paar Schlenkern hier und da. Neben mir war heute Andre (Phoenix666) dabei. Ca. 33km mit einem lockeren Schnitt von 21.7.


----------



## Freddy41 (3. August 2008)

So hier folgt dann auch mein Tourbericht von gestern.
Hatte mit carboni2 (Christoph) einen hervorragenden Mitfahrer.
Sind dann auch die Runde von der schnellen Samstagstour noch einmal nachgefahren,um die km und Hm noch einmal im Speicher zu haben,und das ohne zu stoppen und anschließend wieder vergessen zu starten.
Also rüber zu den Quarzwerken,da die komplette Runde gedreht,dann rüber nach Dansweiler,anschließend die Ichendorfer Runde mit allen Höhen und tiefen.Nachdem wir in Ichendorf alles gefahren haben,incl.der Sturzabfahrt,die ich dieses mal ohne jegliche Blessur gefahren bin,ging es wieder zum Kreuz um noch ein paar Höhenmeter zu sammeln.Am Kreuz angelangt jeden erdenklichen Singletrail und jede noch so fiese Abfahrt genommen und ab zum Treffpunkt und das bei sehr angenehmen Wetterverhältnissen
Ach ja und der Abtsbusch war natürlich auch wieder dabei und das komplett Zeckenfrei.
Alles in allem waren es bei mir dann mit An- und Abfahrt 74,72Km bei stolzen 888Hm und einem tollen Schnitt von 20,6Km.
Also nochmal dank an carboni2 für die tolle Mitfahrt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (3. August 2008)

Hi Leute
Habe jetzt mal durchgehend für jeden Dienstag und Donnerstag eine Tour hier auf der Glessener-Höhe eingetragen.
Hoffe doch das sich der ein oder andere mal dazugesellen wird.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Phoenix666 (4. August 2008)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> So, die Easy-Rider-Tour war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs, und zwar fuhren wir *nicht-MTB*  vom Parkplatz Dansweiler über die Glessener Höhe/Fischbachhöhe und dasselbe andersrum zurück mit ein paar Schlenkern hier und da. Neben mir war heute Andre (Phoenix666) dabei. Ca. 33km mit einem lockeren Schnitt von 21.7.



War eine sehr schöne Tour werde mich bestimmt jetzt öfter mal anschliessen


----------



## snoeren (4. August 2008)

Hallo Friedhelm, freu mich auf die nächste flotte Tour mit dir und hoffe ich kann einen der nächsten Termine wahrnehmen. LG, Sören


----------



## TedStryker71 (4. August 2008)

@ Freddy - ja würde ich gerne aber zeitlich ist 18.30 unter der Woche bei mir NIE drin, vielleicht mal was ab 19Uhr aber dann kalt aus dem Auto mit Dir von Null-100 ist auch nicht das wahre. Die nächsten Wochen bin ich eh wegen Messen und Veranstlatungen unter der Woche nicht da und ab Ende August für knappe 3 Wochen in Kalifornien.


----------



## Taboo79 (6. August 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Habe jetzt mal durchgehend für jeden Dienstag und Donnerstag eine Tour hier auf der Glessener-Höhe eingetragen.
> Hoffe doch das sich der ein oder andere mal dazugesellen wird.
> Bis dahin Friedhelm




Hallo Freddy wäre auch gern mal wieder dabei, da ich aber in Bonn arbeite wird das unter der Woche nix. Bin aber bei einer Wochenendtour bald mal wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoeren (7. August 2008)

Ist jemand von euch am WE am VulkanBike Marathon am Start? Überlege mir gerade noch kurzfristig mich anzumelden.

EDIT: Ich Hirsch! Der Marathon findet ja erst im September statt. Ist also noch ein bisschen Zeit bis dahin. Taboo, du hast völlig recht


----------



## MrGoodGuy (7. August 2008)

@ ghostwheel
Tut mir leid, wegen einer nicht vorhersehbaren Verpflichtung muß ich mich für Samstag wieder austragen


----------



## Ghostwheel (7. August 2008)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> @ ghostwheel
> Tut mir leid, wegen einer nicht vorhersehbaren Verpflichtung muß ich mich für Samstag wieder austragen



Kein Problem, bei den für die nächsten 36h vorhergesagten Niederschlagsmengen hätte ich wahrscheinlich sowieso abgeblasen.


----------



## Phoenix666 (7. August 2008)

Dann fahren wir nächste Woche wieder, dann bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Taboo79 (7. August 2008)

Hallo Snoeren, ich hatte den Vulkan Marathon auch im Auge aber der ist doch am 05./06. September oder täusche ich mich?  An dem Wochende kann ich leider nicht.

Grüße aus Ehrenfeld


----------



## Ghostwheel (7. August 2008)

Phoenix666 schrieb:


> Dann fahren wir nächste Woche wieder, dann bin ich auch dabei



Von mir aus gerne, ich werde jedenfalls am 16.8. 10:00 wieder eine Tour anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dabl11 (7. August 2008)

@ Freddy:

ich hoffe Du bist noch gut (ohne Blitzeinschlag) nach Hause gekommen.
Ich war zumindest nass bis auf die Haut. 
Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.
Bei mir waren es ca 29 km bei einem Schnitt von 18.54 km und 234 Hm.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Freddy41 (8. August 2008)

dabl11 schrieb:


> @ Freddy:
> 
> ich hoffe Du bist noch gut (ohne Blitzeinschlag) nach Hause gekommen.
> Ich war zumindest nass bis auf die Haut.
> ...



Hi Daniel
Ja auch ich bin ohne Blitzeinschlag nach Hause gekommen
Den Tourbericht schreibe ich dann heute Abend ins Forum,da ich gestern keine Zeit mehr dafür gefunden habe
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (8. August 2008)

snoeren schrieb:


> Ist jemand von euch am WE am VulkanBike Marathon am Start? Überlege mir gerade noch kurzfristig mich anzumelden.
> 
> EDIT: Ich Hirsch! Der Marathon findet ja erst im September statt. Ist also noch ein bisschen Zeit bis dahin. Taboo, du hast völlig recht



Hi Sören
1) Wie war dein Alpencross?????,vermisse ein paar Bilder dazu
2) Wenn du Lust hast können wir Nächsten Samstag mit Carboni2 in Grevenbroich fahren,sollen so ca.70km sein.
3) Wie sieht es bei dir mit dem Gallahan Marathon im September aus.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (8. August 2008)

Moin Freddy,

Schau mal hier ein paar Handbilder von den Strapazen: http://picasaweb.google.com/soerenzieher/Transalp2008
Samstag passt mir wunderbar rein - ich bin dabei! Mehr dann am Telefon oder per PN
scheint, als ob ich beim Gallahaan-Trail dabei sein werde. Da es Mitte September ist, würde es in meinen Plan passen. Muss mich jetzt nur wieder regelmäiger aufs MTB schmeißen. Was denkst du? Mittel- oder Langstrecke?
cya tomorrow


----------



## MrGoodGuy (8. August 2008)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Von mir aus gerne, ich werde jedenfalls am 16.8. 10:00 wieder eine Tour anbieten.



Da bin ich wahrscheinlich in Urlaub ... ab September geht's wieder


----------



## Ghostwheel (8. August 2008)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> Da bin ich wahrscheinlich in Urlaub ... ab September geht's wieder



September bin ich nicht im Land... und ob man ab Mitte Oktober noch vernünftig im Wald rumfahren kann, wird sich zeigen. Ich habe mich jedenfalls bei Lidl schonmal mit langen Klamotten eingedeckt.


----------



## Freddy41 (8. August 2008)

snoeren schrieb:


> Moin Freddy,
> 
> Schau mal hier ein paar Handbilder von den Strapazen: http://picasaweb.google.com/soerenzieher/Transalp2008
> Samstag passt mir wunderbar rein - ich bin dabei! Mehr dann am Telefon oder per PN
> ...



Natürlich Langstrecke
Alles andere ist die Anfahrt nicht Wert und Fit genug für die lange bist du allemal
Gruß Friedhelm
PS:Werde dann mal Carboni nach dem Treffpunkt für nächsten Samstag befragen.
Sag dir dann Bescheid.


----------



## Freddy41 (8. August 2008)

@ Daniel
So jetzt gibt es auch den kleinen Tourbericht von mir
Los ging es bei doch noch sehr schönem Wetter Pünktlich vom Treffpunkt
Richtung Ichendorfer-Höhe.
Also rüber über die Gleise,die Trails mal in der anderen Richtung gefahren
Dann wieder über die Gleise,den Zeckentrail (obwohl ich bis jetzt immer noch keine gefunden habe)genommen.Dann nahm das Unheil seinen Lauf,die Sonnenstrahlen wurden immer feuchter und als dann auch noch einer seinen Trommelwirbel und das Blitzlichtgewitter intensiver in Anspruch nahm,haben Daniel und ich beschlossen die Tour dann doch zu beenden.
Schde eingentlich denn die Tour war bis dahin sehr Entspannend und auch sehr Angenehm.
Werde diese Tour dann hoffentlich Nächste Woche mal komplett zu Ende fahren können.
Bei mir waren es dann auch mit An-und Abfahrt leider nur 27,32km bei 315 Hm und einem Schnitt von 19,5.
Hoffe dann bis Dienstag bei doch schönem Wetter
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (10. August 2008)

Hi Sören
Habe mir gerade mal deine Bilder angesehen.
Bis auf den einen Tag scheint ihr ja mal richtig Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt zu haben.
Sind wirklich tolle Bilder geworden,da kommt schon wieder ein wenig Neid bei mir auf
Wie sieht es bei dir am Samstag mit Grevenbroich aus,soll schön und Anstrengend sein.
Also ich habe mich auf jedenfall schon mal eingetragen,brauche das Training unbedingt noch für das 24 Stundenrennen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (12. August 2008)

@Friedhelm
Ich bin nun angemeldet. Freue mich auf eine flotte und anstrengende Tour mit euch in Grevenbroich. Schön, dass dir die Bilder gefallen haben. Hier noch der zweite Schwung, für die extra Portion Neid - nächstes würde ich sagen, bist du an der Reihe 
http://picasaweb.google.com/soerenzieher/Transalp2008Teil2 

Hier noch eine kleine Routenübersicht:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.19655.html

Ähm Frage, wie kommst du am Samstag dort hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (12. August 2008)

snoeren schrieb:


> Hier noch der zweite Schwung, für die extra Portion Neid - ...




Bild 118 ist nett! 

Bis morgen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## snoeren (12. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Bild 118 ist nett!


Auf 2000 Metern kann es gegen 19 Uhr schon ganz schön frisch werden. Wenn man dann noch 2 Stunden vor sich hat, macht man schonmal freiwillig nen Strip um an die lange Hose zu kommen. 
Was lernen wir daraus: *Arm- und Beinlinge haben eine Daseinsberechtigung!*

Gut, dass die Gruppe von 10 Bikern/innen uns erst später am Berg entgegen kamen 

Yo, bis morgn


----------



## Freddy41 (12. August 2008)

snoeren schrieb:


> Auf 2000 Metern kann es gegen 19 Uhr schon ganz schön frisch werden. Wenn man dann noch 2 Stunden vor sich hat, macht man schonmal freiwillig nen Strip um an die lange Hose zu kommen.
> Was lernen wir daraus: *Arm- und Beinlinge haben eine Daseinsberechtigung!*
> 
> Gut, dass die Gruppe von 10 Bikern/innen uns erst später am Berg entgegen kamen
> ...



Was ist denn Morgen
Ihr fahrt doch wohl keine Tour.
Nach Grevenbroich fahre ich natürlich mit dem Auto und das Navi ist auch dabei,sonst finde ich den Treffpunkt doch nie
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (12. August 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt doch wohl keine Tour.
> Nach Grevenbroich fahre ich natürlich mit dem Auto


Friedhelm wir würden dich doch NIE hintergehen und eine Tour ohne dich fahren. Keine Angst wir messen uns morgen nur mit unseren Straßenboliden beim privaten Einzelzeitfahren.

Sag mal, kannst mich mitnehmen nach Gbroich? Aber eigentlich könnt ich selbst fahren!? Du fährst wohl von QI gen Norden über die 61? Falls ja, fahre ich mit meinem Bus.


----------



## Freddy41 (12. August 2008)

snoeren schrieb:


> Friedhelm wir würden dich doch NIE hintergehen und eine Tour ohne dich fahren. Keine Angst wir messen uns morgen nur mit unseren Straßenboliden beim privaten Einzelzeitfahren.
> 
> Sag mal, kannst mich mitnehmen nach Gbroich? Aber eigentlich könnt ich selbst fahren!? Du fährst wohl von QI gen Norden über die 61? Falls ja, fahre ich mit meinem Bus.



Also ich fahre über die Dörfer,das über Köln wäre ein Wahnsinns Umweg.
Besser wäre es wenn du dann doch mit deinem Bus kommen könntest.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (13. August 2008)

snoeren schrieb:


> Keine Angst wir messen uns morgen nur mit unseren Straßenboliden beim privaten Einzelzeitfahren.




Todernste Sache sowas .... 
































Grüße

Micha


----------



## MrGoodGuy (13. August 2008)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> September bin ich nicht im Land... und ob man ab Mitte Oktober noch vernünftig im Wald rumfahren kann, wird sich zeigen. Ich habe mich jedenfalls bei Lidl schonmal mit langen Klamotten eingedeckt.



Wie sieht es denn nach den Regenfällen der letzten Tage im Wald aus?
Am Samstag würde ich mitfahren, da sich mein Urlaub irgendwie mal wieder verschiebt ...


----------



## Ghostwheel (13. August 2008)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn nach den Regenfällen der letzten Tage im Wald aus?



Heute morgen direkt nach einem fetten Schauer war es etwas schlammig, aber so große Niederschlagsmengen waren das hier bisher nicht... wenn es (laut Vorhersage) jetzt halbwegs trocken bleibt, sehe ich keine Probleme.



> Am Samstag würde ich mitfahren, da sich mein Urlaub irgendwie mal wieder verschiebt ...



OK, den Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler kennst du?


----------



## carboni2 (13. August 2008)

Hallo Friedhelm, hallo Soeren,

ich habe gerade belustigt eure Reisevorbereitungen gelesen. 

Also: GV liegt noch in diesem Universum, die Vorbereitungen für die Expedition können im normalen Rahmen bleiben (also kein Basislager vorher in Roki einrichten). Ferner sind die Straßen in GV bereits digitalisiert, Navi sollte also funktionieren. Der Vorschlag über die Dörfer zu fahren ist der praktikabelste - Autobahn dauert mit Sicherheit länger.


Bis Samstag

Gruß

Christoph





Freddy41 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre über die Dörfer,das über Köln wäre ein Wahnsinns Umweg.
> Besser wäre es wenn du dann doch mit deinem Bus kommen könntest.
> Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrGoodGuy (14. August 2008)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Heute morgen direkt nach einem fetten Schauer war es etwas schlammig, aber so große Niederschlagsmengen waren das hier bisher nicht... wenn es (laut Vorhersage) jetzt halbwegs trocken bleibt, sehe ich keine Probleme.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, den Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler kennst du?



Ja, kenne ich - also dieses Mal nicht an der Alten Aachener Str. - und wäre dabei, im Moment sieht auch die Vorhersage gut aus


----------



## TedStryker71 (14. August 2008)

@ kitesun - steht für Samstag oder Sonntag eine Tour in Aussicht? Hätte Lust, wenn möglich aber nicht super früh, da ich zumindest etwas Schlaf aus der Woche nachholen muss.....ich hoffe das meine Kette dann hält!


----------



## Ghostwheel (14. August 2008)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> Ja, kenne ich - also dieses Mal nicht an der Alten Aachener Str. - und wäre dabei, im Moment sieht auch die Vorhersage gut aus



Yep, Wetter spielt hoffentlich mit... Haser und Phoenix sind anscheinend mittlerweile aus dem Forum verschwunden, aber das ist ihr eigenes Pech.


----------



## MrGoodGuy (14. August 2008)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Yep, Wetter spielt hoffentlich mit... Haser und Phoenix sind anscheinend mittlerweile aus dem Forum verschwunden, aber das ist ihr eigenes Pech.



Wer nicht will, der hat halt schon


----------



## hot-cilli (15. August 2008)

@TedStryker71 und kitesun fahrt Ihr am Samstag? Wenn ja, wann und wo?

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Kerpen,

Michael


----------



## kitesun (15. August 2008)

ja, ich fahre morgen. Wäre 10 Uhr recht am Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler ?

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TedStryker71 (15. August 2008)

@ kitesun/hot-chilli - fast zu früh für mich  werde das aber packen. ich muss ja immer schon um 09.00 los - wir können uns auch am P&R zwischen Lövenich und Königsdorf treffen und dann direkt auf die andere Seite rüber fahren? ansonsten gerne wanderparkplatz dansweile


----------



## kitesun (15. August 2008)

das ist eine gute Idee. Also 10 Uhr am P+R-Parkplatz Weiden-West.

Bis morgen
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (15. August 2008)

Kleiner Tourbericht von Gestern
Mitstreiter war dann für mich ein neuer Fahrer Namens Bretone (Thomas)
Die Tour begann Pünktlich um 18.30 Uhr am Parkplatz und führte uns den Trail an der Gärtnerei vorbei Richtung Dansweiler (natürlich wieder mit all seinen fiesen Steigungen),anschließend auf direktem Weg zur Ichendorfer-Höhe.
Da wurden selbstverständlich auch alle Trailabfahrten und Steigungen genommen die es so gibt.
Dann wieder rüber zur Glessener-Höhe,hoch zum Kreuz und alle Abfahrten Richtung Parkplatz genommen.
Dafür das Thomas noch nicht ganz so sicher auf dem MTB ist,hat er alles was wir gefahren sind tapfer über sich ergehen lassen.
Das Tempo war auch dieses mal sehr angenehm.
Hoffe es war nicht zu Anstrengend für dich (Thomas)
Hier noch die Daten der Tour.
Bei mir waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt (beträgt ca.15km) 
dann auch stolze 49,98 km 
Bei 453 Hm und einem doch beachtlichen Schnitt von 19,8
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Bretone (15. August 2008)

Lieber Friedhelm,

vielen Dank fürs Guiden. War eine super Tour die mehr viel Spaß gemacht hat. War zu Hause doch ein wenig platt. Meine Bein fühlten sich heute morgen aber doch erstaunlich gut an!

Bis dann
Thomas


----------



## hot-cilli (15. August 2008)

@kitesun, wann seid ihr denn dann in Dansweiler am Parkplatz, so gegen 10:30Uhr? 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## kitesun (16. August 2008)

Morgen Michael,

gar nicht, da wir dann nicht über die Glessener Höhe fahren, sondern Quarzsandwerk, Hohe Scholle und Röttgen Höhe. Wir wären dann so ca. um 10.20 an der Abbiegung auf der Aachener Straße in Königsdorf. Da wo es Richtung/Aufffahrt zur Autobahn geht. Kennst du doch, oder ?

Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (16. August 2008)

@ kitesun, falls Du noch reinschaust schick mit zur Sicherheut eine PN mit Deiner Mobilnummer


----------



## MrGoodGuy (16. August 2008)

@ ghostwheel
Bin um 10 Uhr in Dansweiler


----------



## Taboo79 (16. August 2008)

Hallöchen, der Trip heute mit Snoeren, Freddi, Dischi, Eduard und Carboni in und um Grevenbroich herum hat echt Spass gemacht. Sollten wir wiederholen. Rock on; Tobi


----------



## TedStryker71 (17. August 2008)

@ Taboo79 - wo fährst Du denn sonst so - da ich auch in Ehrenfeld wohne und meist von hier Richtung Königsdorf starte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (17. August 2008)

Taboo79 schrieb:


> Hallöchen, der Trip heute mit Snoeren, Freddi, Dischi, Eduard und Carboni in und um Grevenbroich herum hat echt Spass gemacht. Sollten wir wiederholen. Rock on; Tobi



War echt eine Super Tour,warte nur noch auf den Tourbericht und die Fotos von Christoph
Bei mir waren es aber 63,35km bei 702Hm und einem Schnitt von 20,02kmh
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## carboni2 (17. August 2008)

Hallo Mitfahrer der Haldentour in GV,

freut mich, dass es euch gestern gefallen hat. Ich fand es auch super.

Angesetzt war die Tour auf ca. 65 km und ca. 850 Hm. Pünktlich  um 13:30 Uhr (ct) hatten alle Teilnehmer GV und dort den Treffpunkt gefunden. Tatendurstig und teilweise nichts ahnend, was da so auf die Biker zukommen sollte (Ausnahmen: Eduard und der angemeldete, aber vorher schon "abhanden" gekommene Neandertaler), machten sich die Sechs auf den Weg zur nahegelegenen Vollrather Höhe. Der erste Anstieg von gut 2 km Länge mutierte bereits zum Ausscheidungsrennen. Aber noch waren alle guter Hoffnung, die Tour wie geplant zu beenden. Dann kamen die ersten Trails - zu allem Überfluss auch noch downhill (viel höher hinauf ging es ja nicht mehr) und die Erdanziehungskraft wirkte gestern teilweise übermächtig. Nach Hautabschürfungen und einem niedergewalzten Brombeerstrauch oder etwas ähnlichem aus dem Reich der Botanik mit spitzen Dornen , war ein stilistisch nur mit Höchstnoten zu bewertender Salto rückwärts (!?) samt Bike im Anschluss an eine Grabendurchfahrt zu bestaunen. Diese Ereignisse waren Anlass genug, den ursprünglichen Routenplan kurzfristig unter Auslassung der drei weiteren Trails auf dieser Halde zu ändern (aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben). Mutig machten wir uns am Frimmersdorfer See entlang auf zur Frimmersdorfer Höhe. Nach dem Downhill zur Erft runter "radelten" wir ohne besondere Vorkommnisse gemütlich mit Tempo 30 kmh bis nach Alt Kaster. Über mehrere Ups and Downs erreichten wir dann bei Weiler den Tagebau, den wir aber heute nicht durchquerten. Stattdessen stellte sich uns ein weiterer sehr steiler, sandiger und mit Regenfurchen bewehrter Downhill mit anschließender obligatorischer Grabendurchfahrt in den Weg, was zu weiteren Flurschäden führte. Rekultivierte Landschaft auf überwiegend Forstautobahnen ohne Bäume sowie Tiefsandtrails begleiteten uns bis zu den schönen Trails im Gebiet der Königshovener Höhe. Von dort aus besichtigten wir noch im Eiltempo die Gustorfer Höhe und das Elsbachtal bevor die völlig zur Neige gegangenen Wasservorräte in Gustorf aufgefüllt werden konnten. Den Abschluss der Tour bildeten die Trails im Indianertal und am Welchenberg - Hochachtung an alle Teinehmer, niemand hat den Notausstieg aufs Dach genommen! 

Fazit: Schöne Tour mit netten und topfiten Bikern, die sich auch durch "körperliche Verunstaltungen" nicht vom Weiterfahren abhalten lassen. Sollten wir wiederholen.

Unter dem folgenden Link stehen die Bilder von gestern im Netz. 

http://picasaweb.google.de/cmjpuetzbilder/0808Haldentour?authkey=dh3XgHdA7Ds

Gruß

Christoph (Carboni2)



Freddy41 schrieb:


> War echt eine Super Tour,warte nur noch auf den Tourbericht und die Fotos von Christoph
> Bei mir waren es aber 63,35km bei 702Hm und einem Schnitt von 20,02kmh
> Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (17. August 2008)

Christoph, danke für die tolle Tour. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass man auf den alten Halden so tolle Dinge machen kann, von denen ich heute noch zehre und die ihre Spuren hinterlassen haben. 

Das mit dem fotografieren üben wir aber bei Gelegenheit nochmals 
(In Picasa kannst die Bilder übrigens auch drehen)

Gruß, Sören


----------



## carboni2 (17. August 2008)

Hallo Sören,

danke für den Tipp - werde ich beim nächsten Mal berücksichtigen.

Ich hoffe, die Spuren sind nicht allzu tief? 

Gruß

Christoph



snoeren schrieb:


> Christoph, danke für die tolle Tour. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass man auf den alten Halden so tolle Dinge machen kann, von denen ich heute noch zehre und die ihre Spuren hinterlassen haben.
> 
> Das mit dem fotografieren üben wir aber bei Gelegenheit nochmals
> (In Picasa kannst die Bilder übrigens auch drehen)
> ...


----------



## snoeren (17. August 2008)

carboni2 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, die Spuren sind nicht allzu tief?


Sind erträglich, sie ziehen sich nur über die komplette linke Seite, vom Knie bis zur Schulter. Dirk kann in der Kategorie Kratzertiefe aber noch einen draufsetzen. Der sah heute aus, als hätte er mit einem Tiger gekuschelt 

EDIT: Die Bilder kannst du sogar noch nachträglich online in deinem Album drehen, musst halt nur angemeldet sein ;-)


----------



## carboni2 (17. August 2008)

Einen schönen Mann kann nichts entstellen. 

Beim nächsten Mal üben wir zusammen - ihr den Downhill auf der Halde und ich das Fotografieren






snoeren schrieb:


> Sind erträglich, sie ziehen sich nur über die komplette linke Seite, vom Knie bis zur Schulter. Dirk kann in der Kategorie Kratzertiefe aber noch einen draufsetzen. Der sah heute aus, als hätte er mit einem Tiger gekuschelt
> 
> EDIT: Die Bilder kannst du sogar noch nachträglich online in deinem Album drehen, musst halt nur angemeldet sein ;-)


----------



## Taboo79 (17. August 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> @ Taboo79 - wo fährst Du denn sonst so - da ich auch in Ehrenfeld wohne und meist von hier Richtung Königsdorf starte!



Hallo Ted, wohne in der Försterstrasse (also eigentlich Neu-Ehrenfeld) fahre hier meist mit der Bahn bis Frechen Königsdorf auf die Glessener Höhe oder ab und zu bis Düren und dann in die Eifel. Kennst Du ne vernünftige Feierabendrunde hier in der Nähe?


----------



## TedStryker71 (18. August 2008)

@ Taboo 79 - ich gondele meist direkt mit dem Rad nach Königsdorf raus, gibt da einige nette Schleichwege abseits der "großen" Straßen. Ansonsten Rhein/Longerich Runde - ist ganz nett für einen abendlich Ausflug. Können ja bei gelegenheit mal zusammen fahren. Bin jetzt aktuell aber diese Woche in Leipzig auf Messe. Am kommenden WE will ich dann noch einmal mit kitesun - vermutlich Sonntag - im Kölner Westen fahren. Danach mache ich dann erst mal Urlaub und bin bis Mitte September unterwegs.


----------



## Taboo79 (18. August 2008)

@ Ted. Bei mir sieht es bis Mitte September ähnlich schlecht aus, aber evtl. klappts ja danach mal wenn das Wetter noch mitspielt. Auf jeden Fall interessieren mich Deine Pfade nach Königsdorf! Ich wollte nächste Woche evtl. mal die Siebengebirgsrunde mitfahren, da ab dem 30.08. der Alpencross ansteht und ich noch ein paar km und hm brauche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hot-cilli (18. August 2008)

@Ted und @kitesun, sorry Jungs wegen Samstag... auf dem Weg zum Treffpunkt ist die Luft aus dem Reifen verschwunden dann bin ich halt zu spät gekommen. Na ja das geht ja alles noch aber dann auf der Rund alleine bin ich oben auf der Rötgenhöhe so blöd gefallen, dass mein linkes Sprunggelenk wieder kaputt ist. Damit ist die Harz Tour 2008 auch Geschichte
Grüße aus Kerpen,
hot-cilli


----------



## kitesun (18. August 2008)

@TedStryker71
das wird nix am Sonntag. Kann nur am Samstag fahren

@hot-cilli
das hört sich ja nicht gut an. Dann mal gute Besserung. Wo ist das denn passiert ? An der ehemaligen Treppenabfahrt ?

Frank


----------



## hot-cilli (19. August 2008)

@kitesun, guten morgen, nee, nicht an der alten treppenabfahrt, viel blöder, es ist da passiert, wo die treppe noch da ist, am strommast, da wo man nach frechen und auf die A4 schauen kann. man ist das peinlich und das tut weh! na ja am WE ist erst einmal RaR mit dem renner dran ganz gemütlich drei mal die hohe acht hoch rollen und dann sehen wir weiter

grüße,
hot-cilli


----------



## dabl11 (19. August 2008)

Hi @ all,

kleiner Tourbericht von mir. Da ich heute nicht geschafft habe mich mit Friedhelm zu treffen, bin ich auf eigene Faust losgefahren.
Nach ein paar Kilometern alleine hatte ich keine Lust mehr und wollte schon umdrehen.
Auf dem Weg nach Hause traf ich Jürgen aus Brauweiler. Er ist ziemlich neu hier und hatte bis dato noch keine richtigen Trails gefunden.
So folgte er mir und wir sind an den Froschsümpfen vorbei über die Bahngleise. Dort die schwerere Abfahrt genommen (jawohl Friedhelm nach zwei mal probieren ist das nun auch kein Problem mehr).
Auf dem Weg kam uns  noch Friedhelm entgegen. Nach einer kurzen Plauderei ging es weiter über die Trails und Schotterwege zur Barbara Kapelle, hoch auf die Ichendorfer Höhe. Danach die Sturzabfahrt von Friedhelm runter über die Brücke zur Glesener Höhe. Dann außen an der Kippe vorbei Richtung Glessen.
Alles in allem 38km bei 350hm.
Ich habe Jürgen die I-net Adresse weitergegeben und hoffe er meldet sich mal hier im Forum.

Grüße an alle

Daniel


----------



## Freddy41 (20. August 2008)

Hier auch der kleine Tourbericht von gestern.
Los ging es vom Treffpunkt aus Richtung Dansweiler,von da an hoch zum Glessener-Kreuz.Danach die Abfahrten am Türmchen und den darauf folgenden Trail genommen.Natürlich fuhren wir dann hoch zur Ichendorfer-Höhe,wo wir wieder jeden Trail mitnahmen und anschließend auf Daniel und Gefolge aufgefahren sind.Nach dem kleinen Plausch führte uns der Weg wieder hoch zum Kreuz.
Danach wollten wir die schönen Abfahrten Genießen,diese vielen dann leider aus,da die Glessener-und Ichendorfer-Höhe mit all ihren doch Spektakulären Abfahrten den zweiten Rahmenbruch herbeiführten.
Danach ging es in gemütlichem Tempo Richtung Ausgangspunkt zurück.
Die Tuerdaten kann ich dieses mal nur Ungenau wiedergeben,da ich durch Anhaltendes Altersbedingtes Alzheimer wieder einmal vergessen habe den Garmin nach einem Stopp zu Starten
Also hier die etwa Daten der Tour mit An-und Abfahrt
49km bei ca.465Hm 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## dabl11 (20. August 2008)

Hi Friedhelm,

wer von Euch hat denn den Rahmenbruch erlitten?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TedStryker71 (21. August 2008)

@ kitesun - wann willst Du denn Samstag los? Ich bin ja bis morgen Abend noch hier in Leipzig auf Messe und werde Samstag sicher nicht ganz früh fit sein. Lust zu fahren hätte ich aber auf jeden Fall. Wenn Du eine Zeit postest versuche ich es zu schaffen. Kann mich auch morgen Abend noch mal melden wenn ich wieder in Köln bin.


----------



## kitesun (21. August 2008)

Niels, du kennst meine Startzeiten. Melde dich morgen mal, ob du fit für eine halbwegs frühe Tour (10 Uhr) bist

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (21. August 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hier auch der kleine Tourbericht von gestern.
> Los ging es vom Treffpunkt aus Richtung Dansweiler,von da an hoch zum Glessener-Kreuz.Danach die Abfahrten am Türmchen und den darauf folgenden Trail genommen.Natürlich fuhren wir dann hoch zur Ichendorfer-Höhe,wo wir wieder jeden Trail mitnahmen und anschließend auf Daniel und Gefolge aufgefahren sind.Nach dem kleinen Plausch führte uns der Weg wieder hoch zum Kreuz.
> Danach wollten wir die schönen Abfahrten Genießen,diese vielen dann leider aus,da die Glessener-und Ichendorfer-Höhe mit all ihren doch Spektakulären Abfahrten den zweiten Rahmenbruch herbeiführten.
> Danach ging es in gemütlichem Tempo Richtung Ausgangspunkt zurück.
> ...



Hi Peter
Was macht dein Rahmen,ist er ganz durch oder kannst du ihn noch Reparieren lassen.
Kannst du die genauen Tourdaten noch angeben
Wünsche dir und Manuela noch einen tollen Alpencross mit noch besserem Wetter
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## DoubleU (21. August 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> @ kitesun - wann willst Du denn Samstag los? Ich bin ja bis morgen Abend noch hier in Leipzig auf Messe und werde Samstag sicher nicht ganz früh fit sein. Lust zu fahren hätte ich aber auf jeden Fall. Wenn Du eine Zeit postest versuche ich es zu schaffen. Kann mich auch morgen Abend noch mal melden wenn ich wieder in Köln bin.


 
Na, dann viel Spaß noch auf der GC du Sack!


----------



## Freddy41 (21. August 2008)

dabl11 schrieb:


> Hi Friedhelm,
> 
> wer von Euch hat denn den Rahmenbruch erlitten?
> 
> ...



Hi Daniel
Rahmenbruch war bei Peters Rad 
Mein MTB kennt die Glessener-Höhen und weiß wo man aufpassen muß.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dabl11 (22. August 2008)

Hi Friedhelm,

noch mal toi,toi,toi für Dich und Deine Mitstreiter am Wochenende !!!!

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## TedStryker71 (22. August 2008)

@ kitesun, bin Zuhause und auch FIT, aber bei der Wettervorhersage für Morgen mit dem Regen passe ich und fahre dann vielleicht am Sonntag!
@ DoubleU - war schön anstrengend, wenn man da arbeitet ist das kein Spaß!


----------



## kitesun (23. August 2008)

@niels

bin heute morgen bei schönsten Wetter gefahren. Die Wege waren natürlich noch ordentlich naß.

Morgen gehts leider nicht. Zuerst muß ich zu meinen Eltern und dann "muß" ich ins Stadion die ersten 3 Punkte einfahren.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (23. August 2008)

@ Viel Erfolg morgen beim FC, denke ich werde meinen Premieredecoder anwerfen! Als ich heute Vormittag das Wetter gesehen habe, habe ich mich auch schön geärgert - aber was solls. Mal sehen vielleicht mache ich dann morgen alleinen eine Runde. Melde mich dann nach meinem Urlaub wieder zurück für "Herbst-Touren".


----------



## Bretone (23. August 2008)

@Niels

Ich wollte morgen vormittag auch nach Königsdorf raus eine Runde drehen.
Gib doch bescheid wenn Du Lust hast mit mir zusammen durch den Wald zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taboo79 (23. August 2008)

Bretone schrieb:


> @Niels
> 
> Ich wollte morgen vormittag auch nach Königsdorf raus eine Runde drehen.
> Gib doch bescheid wenn Du Lust hast mit mir zusammen durch den Wald zu fahren



Hallöchen,

wollte morgen mit dem Freund auch am Nachmittag eine Runde auf die Glessener Höhe (ca. 13.30 Uhr) evtl. kann man sich ja verbünden


----------



## Bretone (23. August 2008)

Hm...

13.30 Uhr ist mir leider was spät


----------



## Taboo79 (24. August 2008)

OK, dann ein anderes mal! Viel Spaß beim biken


----------



## TedStryker71 (24. August 2008)

@ Sonntagsfahrer - schaffe es heute leider zeitich doch nicht, da ich noch einige Urlaubsvorbereitungen auf dem Zettel habe und gestern faul war reicht es heute leider nur zu einer Stunde "Laufen". Viel Spaß, das Wetter ist ja top.


----------



## dabl11 (25. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

so meine Nürburgring Nordschleifen Erfahrung habe ich nun gesammelt.
Alles in allem:

72,7 km bei 1502 hm in 3 Std. 55 Min.

Höchstgeschwindigkeit im Streckenabschnitt "Fuchsröhre" respektable 87,5 km/h.

Nächstes Jahr bin ich auch wieder am Start.

P.S. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum sich die Abschnitte "Bergwerk, Kesselchen, Klostertal, Steilstrecke und Hohe Acht mit dem Auto so anfühlen als wäre gar kein Motor vorhanden

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## snoeren (25. August 2008)

dabl11 schrieb:


> so meine Nürburgring Nordschleifen Erfahrung habe ich nun gesammelt.


Wie jetzt? Warst du auch einer der Verrückten mit MTB auf der Nordschleife?

Für die v/max hast aber ganz schön Gas gegeben. Mit dem RR bin ich gerade mal auf 93 km/h gekommen


----------



## dabl11 (25. August 2008)

Hi Sören,

jo ich war einer der verrückten. Vmax habe ich auch nur hinbekommen mit genug Schwung aus der Aremberg kurve.
Wieviele Runde bist Du denn gefahren?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Taboo79 (25. August 2008)

snoeren schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Warst du auch einer der Verrückten mit MTB auf der Nordschleife?
> 
> Für die v/max hast aber ganz schön Gas gegeben. Mit dem RR bin ich gerade mal auf 93 km/h gekommen



87 km/h ... 93km/h : RESPEKT! Verneige mich huldvoll!


----------



## Freddy41 (25. August 2008)

Tja Leute 
Da kann ich nicht mithalten,bei mir waren es nur 67,7km/h
Aber das auf der MTB Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (25. August 2008)

So Leute
Habe meine Tour auf Mittwoch verlegt,mußte da eine Anweisung von Michael befolgen.
Und den Rat eines Alten weisen Mannes sollte man doch immer befolgen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## migster (25. August 2008)

Hui auch 93 laut Garmin .. mit dem alten Stahlesel  
Hat Super Spaß gemacht die Runden dort zu drehen. 
@Freddy 
wenn der Schnupfen besser ist .. bis morgen
BG
Mike


----------



## migster (25. August 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So Leute
> Habe meine Tour auf Mittwoch verlegt,mußte da eine Anweisung von :



ok


----------



## dabl11 (26. August 2008)

Hi Friedhelm,

glückwunsch zum 5ten Platz.
Ich hab immer mal geschaut ob ich Eure Parzelle sehe. Aber ich war wohl am Sonntag mit Blindheit bestraft.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Delgado (26. August 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So Leute
> Habe meine Tour auf Mittwoch verlegt,mußte da eine Anweisung von Michael befolgen.
> Und den Rat eines Alten weisen Mannes sollte man doch immer befolgen
> Gruß Friedhelm






Komm Du mal in mein Alter ......

BTW: Hast Du schonmal in Iris Auswertung geschaut? 
Du wirst sehr erfreut sein .... 

Gruß

Micha

PS: ... und fahr morgen langsam! Rat von altem weisen Mann ...


----------



## snoeren (26. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Komm Du mal in mein Alter ......


Ihr seit doch alle gleich alt, laut Ergebnisliste 24h Rennen 

Ich hab gerade gesehen, dass die anderen Teams teilweise mit bis zu 8 Fahrern unterwegs waren. Respekt!
Achso, OK, andere Wertung %)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StevieCgN (29. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie ich sehe wird hier ja viel geschrieben, ich bin relativ neu hier in der Gegend und wollte fragen ob man sich ggf. bei euch mal an eine Tour in der Umgebung anschliessen kann. Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mal schreibt.

CIAO
Stefan


----------



## MrGoodGuy (29. August 2008)

StevieCgN schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wie ich sehe wird hier ja viel geschrieben, ich bin relativ neu hier in der Gegend und wollte fragen ob man sich ggf. bei euch mal an eine Tour in der Umgebung anschliessen kann. Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mal schreibt.
> 
> ...



Klar kann man das, dafür ist dieses Forum ja da ...
Schau mal in die Terminleiste des Last Minute Biking. 

@ ghostwheel
Morgen kann ich leider nicht


----------



## StevieCgN (29. August 2008)

Werde ich machen..... Dank dir....
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja irgendwann mal.....


----------



## Ghostwheel (29. August 2008)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> @ ghostwheel
> Morgen kann ich leider nicht



Ich hatte die Tour eh gestern schon rausgenommen, ohne das hier groß bekanntzugeben... ich gehe morgen lieber laufen und mache anschließend ne "Kaffeefahrt". 

Ich melde mich mit Anfängertouren ab Mitte Oktober wieder. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie das mit dem Wetter im Herbst/Winter ist - werde mich jedenfalls am Montag schonmal mit Aldi-Wintersachen eindecken.


----------



## Freddy41 (29. August 2008)

So hier noch der Nachtrag der Mittwochstour.
Von mir zu Hause ging es dann mit Mike los Richtung Treffpunkt,wo dann auch schon Patrick ungeduldig auf uns wartete
Los ging es dann Richtung Dansweiler,anschließend rüber zur Ichendorfer-Höhe ( wo auch dieses mal natürlich wieder ein Nacktläufer unterwegs war),diese einmal umrundet und zurück zur Glessener-Höhe.
Einmal hoch zum Kreuz,dann bei einsetzender Dunkelheit die Trailabfahrten genommen und ab nach Hause
Alles in allem waren es dann auch 47,7km bei 446Hm und einem Schnitt von 19,9kmh und das sollte die Beine freimachen
So werde dann jetzt eine Woche nach Österreich fahren und dann da die Beine frei fahren
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## Taboo79 (29. August 2008)

Melde mich auch ab nach Österrreich... von da gehts über Graubünden zum Gardasee...wenn alles wie geplant läuft!

Grüße Tobi


----------



## dabl11 (31. August 2008)

So Leute,

melde mich auch mal ab, nach Österreich. Auf geht´s die Berge rocken.
Bis nächste Woche. Ich hoffe das dann noch ein paar Spätsommer bzw. Herbsttouren anstehen.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## kitesun (4. September 2008)

habe für Sonntag morgen eine Tour eingestellt. Treffpunkt ist diesmal der P+R Parkplatz Weiden-West. Hat sich das letzte Mal bewährt.

Frank


----------



## MrGoodGuy (4. September 2008)

kitesun schrieb:


> habe für Sonntag morgen eine Tour eingestellt. Treffpunkt ist diesmal der P+R Parkplatz Weiden-West. Hat sich das letzte Mal bewährt.
> 
> Frank




Mit Trails? Also, für mich eher mit wenig bzw. ohne ...


----------



## kitesun (4. September 2008)

wie bei mir üblich: so viel Trails wie möglich, besonders ums Quarzsandwerk

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (7. September 2008)

So Leute
Melde mich aus dem Sonnenreichen Österreich zurück
Hoffe die restlichen Auswanderer haben mit dem Wetter genau so viel Glück wie ich,
denn wann sieht man schon mal 10 Stunden und 8 Tage am Stück die Sonne und hat dabei auch noch gut und gerne 30 Grad
Also allen die da unterwegs sind wünsche ich viel Glück
Kaum hier habe ich dann natürlich mal wieder einige Abendliche Touren ins LMB gesetzt.
Hoffe das sich mal der ein oder andere einer Tour anschließt
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dabl11 (8. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

bin nun auch wieder aus Österreich zurück. Nach einer Woche so um die 30 Grad und einigen tausend hm ist man die Temperaturen hier garnicht mehr gewöhnt :kotz:
Ich hoffe das wir noch ein paar spätsommerliche Touren (mit viel Sonnenschein) fahren können.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## snoeren (8. September 2008)

Hallo hier Urlauber, willkommen zurück im Reinland!

@Friedhelm: Wir sollten mal wieder zusammen fahren. In zwei Wochen ist der Gallahaan und ich bin bestimmt seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem MTB gesessen. Beim Körper schreit nach Hm und schmerzen! Leider kann ich unter der Woche nicht - Käse! Vielleicht lässt sich am WE ja mal wieder ne längere Tour organisieren in anspruchsvollerem Terrain (Burscheid, Wuppertal)? 

@Taboo79: Bist du schon wieder zurück? Wie waren die Alpen? :


----------



## Taboo79 (8. September 2008)

snoeren schrieb:


> Hallo hier Urlauber, willkommen zurück im Reinland!
> 
> @Friedhelm: Wir sollten mal wieder zusammen fahren. In zwei Wochen ist der Gallahaan und ich bin bestimmt seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem MTB gesessen. Beim Körper schreit nach Hm und schmerzen! Leider kann ich unter der Woche nicht - Käse! Vielleicht lässt sich am WE ja mal wieder ne längere Tour organisieren in anspruchsvollerem Terrain (Burscheid, Wuppertal)?
> 
> @Taboo79: Bist du schon wieder zurück? Wie waren die Alpen? :



Moin,Moin bin auch wieder zurück. Der Alpencross war ein Traum, nach anfänglichen Problemen im Maschinenraum gings bergauf wie bergab richtig zur Sache (ca. 13.500hm, 470km)  kurz gesagt: ich will zurück!!


----------



## snoeren (8. September 2008)

Taboo79 schrieb:


> kurz gesagt: ich will zurück!!


Dieser Wunsch ist mir wohl bekannt  
So langsam formen sich in meinem Kopf erste Gedanken zum AC 2009. Vielleicht könne wir ja dann ne Busladung Kölner zusammen bekommen


----------



## Taboo79 (8. September 2008)

snoeren schrieb:


> Dieser Wunsch ist mir wohl bekannt
> So langsam formen sich in meinem Kopf erste Gedanken zum AC 2009. Vielleicht könne wir ja dann ne Busladung Kölner zusammen bekommen



Also bei dieser Überlegung würde ich gerne teilhaben...


----------



## Freddy41 (11. September 2008)

Hi Leute
Wie ich leider feststellen muß gibt es hier im Kölner Westen wohl keine 
Fahrer die auch um diese Jahreszeit noch gerne Abendliche Touren fahren
Dann werde ich die Touren Wohl oder Übel doch alleine fahren müssen um nicht ganz ohne Training den Winter zu Überstehen und einigermaßen Fit ins nächste Jahr zu kommen.
Falls doch einer Interesse hat auch um diese Jahreszeit und den Winter hier zu Trainieren wäre ich dankbar
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (11. September 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Wie ich leider feststellen muß gibt es hier im Kölner Westen wohl keine Fahrer die auch um diese Jahreszeit noch gerne Abendliche Touren fahren


Friedhelm, jetzt fang nicht an zu , du weißt doch dass du mit mir im Winter und Herbst wieder rechnen kannst. Wenn Laub und Äste die Straßen blockieren, werde ich mich an den WE dir wieder anschließen. Dann macht es keinen Spaß mit dem Renner zu fahren. 
Ich frag mich gerade nur, wie ich für das nächste WE fit werden soll? Ich sollte unbedingt mal wieder aufs MTB, aber wohl keine Zeit am kommenden WE  

@ Düsseldorfer Legionäre: Wer wäre nächste Woche für ein paar Feierabendrunden zu haben. Ich kann auch gerne guiden, soweit ich das Terrain überblicke  Feierabend gegen 17.30, evtl. auch etwas früher, dann so 2 Stunden durch den Grafenberger Wald.

So long, Sören


----------



## Freddy41 (11. September 2008)

@Sören
Wie sieht es mit dem Gallahan aus,fahren wir zusammen oder fährst du schon Samstags hin
Sag mir dann Bescheid damit ich das ein wenig planen kann.
(ich nehme dich aber nur mit wenn du nicht schneller bist wie ich)
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoeren (11. September 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @Sören
> Wie sieht es mit dem Gallahan aus,fahren wir zusammen oder fährst du schon Samstags hin


Na klar fahre ich mit dir. Darauf beruht ja auch meine komplette Planung. Ich hoffe nur, dass dieses WE auch mal wieder schön wird um die Beziehung zu meiner Freundin zu pflegen 



> ich nehme dich aber nur mit wenn du nicht schneller bist wie ich


Das werde ich dir jetzt so mal informell versprechen. Kannst mich ja dann schlecht dort nach dem Rennen sitzen lassen, oder?


----------



## dabl11 (11. September 2008)

Hi Friedhelm,

ich denke ab nächste Woche bin ich auch wieder dabei. Habe mir vorgenommen über den Winter 2-3 mal die Woche zu fahren.
Damit der Winterspeck keine Chance hat.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Freddy41 (11. September 2008)

snoeren schrieb:


> Na klar fahre ich mit dir. Darauf beruht ja auch meine komplette Planung. Ich hoffe nur, dass dieses WE auch mal wieder schön wird um die Beziehung zu meiner Freundin zu pflegen
> 
> 
> Das werde ich dir jetzt so mal informell versprechen. Kannst mich ja dann schlecht dort nach dem Rennen sitzen lassen, oder?



Wer weiß das schon 
Nehme dich natürlich auch wieder mit zurück wenn du vor mir wieder im Ziel bist,aber nur weil du nicht in meiner Altersklasse fährst:
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (11. September 2008)

dabl11 schrieb:


> Hi Friedhelm,
> 
> ich denke ab nächste Woche bin ich auch wieder dabei. Habe mir vorgenommen über den Winter 2-3 mal die Woche zu fahren.
> Damit der Winterspeck keine Chance hat.
> ...



Hi Daniel
Wäre dankbar dafür
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Taboo79 (12. September 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Daniel
> Wäre dankbar dafür
> Gruß Friedhelm




Hallo Friedhelm,

sehr Gut uns alle mal bei der Ehre zu packen. Wenn mein Knöchel wieder abgeschwollen ist werde ich mich in den nächsten Wochen und Wintermonaten gerne anschließen.

So long, Tobi


----------



## migster (12. September 2008)

Ich natürlich auch ..... aber nur mit lecker Pfefferminztee  

Mike




> @ Düsseldorfer Legionäre: Wer wäre nächste Woche für ein paar Feierabendrunden zu haben. Ich kann auch gerne guiden, soweit ich das Terrain überblicke Feierabend gegen 17.30, evtl. auch etwas früher, dann so 2 Stunden durch den Grafenberger Wald.




Welche Uhrzeit schwebt Dir dort vor ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoeren (12. September 2008)

migster schrieb:


> Welche Uhrzeit schwebt Dir dort vor ??


Moin Mike, direkt gegen 17.30 Uhr am Grafenberger Wald. Wird ja sonst schon bald dunkel 

@TedStryker71: Was ist mit dir los? Auch lust?


----------



## kitesun (12. September 2008)

TedStryker macht Ferien in Kalifornien


----------



## dabl11 (12. September 2008)

Hi Frank,

kurze Frage. Wie war noch mal der Weg in Horrem den wir Richtung Marienfeld genommen haben?
Auf dem Postberg vor den Altkleidercontainer rechts auf den Trail abbiegen.
Nur der verzweigt sich am Ende in vier Richtungen.

Wäre gut wenn Du mir auf die Sprünge helfen könntest.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## kitesun (12. September 2008)

Hi Daniel,

Postberg ? Altkleidercontainer ? Ich stehe etwas auf dem Schlauch. Also ich habe mal auf der Landkarte geschaut: Von Horrem aus hoch die Clemensstraße und den Heideweg bis über die Autobahn und dann links rein in einen langen Trail bis zur Hohen Scholle und dort rechts halten, dann kommst du aufs Marienfeld. Oder auf der Dürener Straße die Autobahn überqueren und direkt rechts rein in die Hohe Scholle.

Oder was meinst du ?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## dabl11 (12. September 2008)

Hi Frank,

also wir sind ja letztens in Horrem am Kreisverkehr der Aachener Str. ausgekommen und sind dann in Richtung Horrem gefahren.
Vorbei an der neuen Zufahrt zum Bahnhof über die Eisenbahnbrücke und dann hinter der Zufahrt zu diesem Sandwerk links den Berg hoch (ich glaub da geht´s zum Nonnenbunker) oben auf dem Berg sind wir links gefahren und dann die nächste wieder links.
Nach ein paar Metern in der Seitenstraße sind wir rechts auf einen Trail (entlang einem Zaun) abgebogen. Dieser teilt sich nachher in vier RIchtungen auf.

Auf diesem 'Trail sind wir nachher Richtung Marienfeld gefahren. Nur wo lang?

Vielleicht erinnerst Du dich jetzt. Wenn nicht, auch kein Problem. Dann müssen wir den Weg bei der nächsten Tour nochmal fahren 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## kitesun (13. September 2008)

jetzt ist mir alles klar.
Also wenn du da rauskommst, bist du ja schon am Fuße der Röttgen Höhe.
Links geht es zur steilen (Ex-Treppen-)Auffahrt. Rechts geht es zur Dürener Straße. An der Dürener Straße links fahren, über die Autobahn und dann rechts in die Hohe Scholle, und hier direkt links einen Weg suchen. Und dann immer gerade aus, dann kommst du zum Weinberg am Marienfeld.

Bis  dann
Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (13. September 2008)

Moin zusamen,
so meine Fett-&-Burger-Ferien in Kalifornieren und vegas sind jetzt leider auch beendet. Mal sehen was morgen die Wage sagt, habe kein gutes Gefühl nach der Völlerei 
Ab dem nächsten WE will ich dann auch wieder auf Rad, morgen denke ich gönne ich mir noch Jet-lag Pause und jogge nur eine Runde. 
@ Feierabendrunde DÜS - eigentlich gerne aber ich kann leider nie vor 18hundert Feirabend machen....nächste Woche muss ich nach 3 Wochen Urlaub sicher auch eher was länger ran....
des wegen auch keine Unter-der-Woche-abends-ermine im Kölner-Westen - leider...


----------



## dabl11 (13. September 2008)

Frank, ich danke DIr.

Nun kann ich diese Runde dann auch einmal bestreiten.

Gruß

Daniel

P.S. Will morgen keiner fahren?????


----------



## Freddy41 (13. September 2008)

P.S. Will morgen keiner fahren?????[/QUOTE]

Hi Daniel
Da sich hier leider keiner gemeldet hat habe ich mich für morgen schon einer Tour in Langenfeld angeschlossen.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (13. September 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Da sich hier leider keiner gemeldet hat habe ich mich für morgen schon einer Tour in Langenfeld angeschlossen.


Hey moment mal, ich will und muss morgen fahren. 

@friedhelm: Was issen das für ne Tour in Langenfeld? Im LMB hab ich nix gefunden? Willst uns nicht dabeihaben 

@daniel: falls du dich an/um die Glessner Höhe auskennst, könnten wir gemeinsam fahren. Meine Ortskenntnisse sind nur ausreichend. Würde allerdings schon gerne etwas flotter und mit hohem Puls fahren. Falls dir das zusagt, gib bescheid 

Gruß, Sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dabl11 (13. September 2008)

Hi Sören,

was heißt bei Dir flottes Tempo (bzw. hoher Puls)?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## snoeren (13. September 2008)

Da wir noch nie zusammen gefahren sind, nimm das Tempo von Freddy als anhaltspunkt 

Wieviel Uhr soll es im Fall des Falles los gehen? Lieber früh oder später?


----------



## dabl11 (13. September 2008)

Hi Sören,

ich laß mich mal überraschen. Ich würde sagen, wenn es Dir passt, so gegen 12 Uhr am Ex-Grillplatz Alte Aachenerstraße.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## snoeren (13. September 2008)

OK, passt. Bis morgen dann! 
Falls sonst noch wer mitliest und mit möchte, pünktlich sein


----------



## dabl11 (13. September 2008)

Ok bis morgen dann.
Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## snoeren (14. September 2008)

ALARM! Daniel ich muss dir leider absagen. Werde mich um meine Frau kümmern und mit ihr eine Runde drehen. Ich hoffe die Nachricht kommt noch bei dir an. Sorry!

Gruß, Sören


----------



## Freddy41 (16. September 2008)

So Leute
Ab jetzt fängt das Training mit Beleuchtung an.
Endlich kann ich meine Lampe mal wieder aus dem Keller holen
Da es immer früher dunkel wird und ich eigentlich trotzdem
auch in der Woche ein wenig fahren möchte,wäre ich dankbar 
für jeden der es möglich macht die Abendlichen Touren mitzufahren
Da es im dunklen alleine keinen Spass macht,hoffe ich doch das der ein oder andere es einrichten kann die Glessener-Höhen auch mal im dunklen zu fahren
Und Spass macht es allemal,denn es ist etwas ganz anderes die Strecken bei völliger dunkelheit zu fahren,traut euch ruhig
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## dabl11 (16. September 2008)

Hi Friedhelm,

morgen bei der Tour werde ich voraussichtlich nicht da sein (wegen Kundenschulung). Falls doch, stoße ich einfach am Treffpunkt dazu.
Sollte ich fünf Minuten später nicht da sein, dann fahrt los.
Ich war jetzt ein paar mal schon Abends unterwegs und muss sagen die Dunkelheit hat was.

P.S. Was nutzt Du für Beleuchtung? Kannst Du da ne gute, nicht zu teure empfehlen.

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## cube64 (16. September 2008)

Hi Friedhelm!

Sollte ich meine Lampe bis morgen noch bekommen, werde ich pünktlich am Treffpunkt sein. Ansonsten eben nächste Woche.

Und am Sonntag werden wir uns ja wahrscheinlich beim Marathon über die Füße fahren!


Gruß
Manuela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (17. September 2008)

Hi Manuela
Hoffe du bekommst die Lampe noch rechtzeitig,denn die Nachtfahrten sind doch schon sehr interressant hier
Ansonsten bis Sonntag.
Wann fahrt ihr eigentlich zum Rennen,wieder einen tag vorher oder dieses mal am Renntag.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## cube64 (17. September 2008)

Hi Friedhelm!

Ich werde am Sonntag früh anreisen, wahrscheinlich zusammen mit Peter.


Bis denne!
Manu


----------



## kitesun (17. September 2008)

gelöscht


----------



## Freddy41 (18. September 2008)

So Leute
Habe meine erste Abendliche Tour hier auf der Glessener-Höhe zusammen mit Eduard genossen
Es war super Wetter,die Strecken waren enorm trocken und das Beste war 
(die Treppenabfahrt ist wieder geräumt und befahrbar)
Also Genuss pur
Alles in allem waren es dann auch 32,54km bei 347Hm.
Nur leider wurde es zu Spät dunkel
So konnte ich leider meine Lampe nicht richtig zum Einsatz bringen.
Aber das wird sich ja bald ändern.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (19. September 2008)

@ Fredddy - wenn Du mal erst um 20.00 Uhr starten willst um die Lape voll durchzutesten sag bescheid, dan komme ich mit und dann schaffe ich das nach der Arbeit auch mal abends zu fahren


----------



## Freddy41 (19. September 2008)

Hi Tobi
20.00Uhr ist mir leider zu Spät,denn dann bin ich erst um 23.00Uhr wieder zu Hause.Dann das Rad noch weg,Duschen und alles andere,bin ich bei 24.00Uhr.
Muß aber morgens schon um 5,00Uhr aufstehen und das ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu stressig
Wie wäre es wenn du ein wenig früher Arbeitest und dann um 18.30Uhr am Treffpunkt bist.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (19. September 2008)

So Leute
Habe dann mal für Mittwoch die zweite Abendtour
hier auf der Glessener-Höhe eingetragen.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (19. September 2008)

@ Freddy - wer ist Tobi? Ich heiße Niels oder TedStryker. 
Meine Arbeitszeiten kann ich leider nicht frei variieren oder mir aussuchen, habe das bereits versucht. Wir sind ein internationales Unternehmen, da muss ich mich wg. europaweiter Kommunikation an die Kern-Bürozeiten 09-18Uhr halten. Leider keine Chance....so what - viel Spaß am Mittwoch.


----------



## Freddy41 (20. September 2008)

Sorry Niels
Meinte natürlich dich
Tobi (ist Taboo79)
Hab da ein wenig die Namen durcheinander geworfen 
Tja die alten Leute halt
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (20. September 2008)

so, heute morgen bei schönsten Wetter haben sich Niels und ich in Burscheid getroffen, um die Trails im Eifgenbach und Linnefe zu geniessen. War echt klasse, aber am Ende auch ganz schon kraftzerrend, da beide nicht ganz fit, deshalb habe ich die Tour auch nicht ins LMB gestellt.

Zusammengekommen sind 30 Kilometer mit 570 Höhenmeter.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (20. September 2008)

@ kitesun, irgendwie scheint mein Tacho dann wohl zu spinnen, das schmeißt mit knappe 35KM bei 637HM raus - hattest Du tatsächlich nur 30KM drauf? Das wäre schon ein krasser Unterschied. Die Tour war allerdings super, sollte das Wetter noch mal mitspielen können wir das gerne noch mal wiederholen, doch was anderes als immer über die Glessener zu schippern, schönes Restwochenende noch!


----------



## kitesun (20. September 2008)

ich glaube, es liegt doch an meinen Tacho. Zeigte letztes Mal auch nach Gefühl zu wenige Stundenkilometer an. Muß mal die Batterien wechseln.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## dabl11 (20. September 2008)

Hallo Nils, hallo Frank,

sagt mal bescheid wenn Ihr noch mal so eine Tour unternehmt. Ich würde auch mal gerne außerhalb von Glessen ein paar Trails erkunden.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## cube64 (21. September 2008)

Hallo Männers!

Hier könnte ihr mal auf der anderen Seite von Köln ein paar schöne Trails fahren. Der Tag zielt ab auf Spaß und Freude und NICHT auf Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit    Und es wird für jeden was dabei sein.

Indian Summer SIT-Tourentag2008: http://www.sportsinteam.de/index.php?id=45

@ Friedhelm, Soeren, Patrick: war schön, euch heute am Gallahaan mal wieder gesehen zu haben.


Grüße
Manu


----------



## Freddy41 (21. September 2008)

Hi Manuela
Fand ich auch gut das man sich ab und an auch auf Rennen trifft
Hoffe es hat dir genauso viel Spass bereitet wie mir.
Freue mich auf weitere Touren hier bei uns auf der Glessener-Höhe
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (21. September 2008)

@Manuela - klingt nach einem schönen Tag - fährst Du selber auch mit? Werde mir das mal in den Kalender schreiben, muss dann mal überlegen welche der 5 Touren in Frage kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (22. September 2008)

Mußte meine Mittwochstour um eine Woche verschieben.
Die Grippe hat mich ein wenig niedergerungen
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## cube64 (22. September 2008)

@ Niels: Ich habe mich für Tour B angemeldet

@Friedhelm: .... zu anstrengend gewesen gestern  ???
Spaß beiseite: Gute Besserung!


----------



## DoubleU (22. September 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> @Manuela - klingt nach einem schönen Tag - fährst Du selber auch mit? Werde mir das mal in den Kalender schreiben, muss dann mal überlegen welche der 5 Touren in Frage kommen.



Rechtzeitig anmelden nicht vergessen. Normalerweise ist die Veranstaltung gut besucht. Ich habe mich vor einigen Tagen mal für Tour A angemeldet, obwohl es nicht so toll ist noch nicht zu wissen wo die hinführt.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (22. September 2008)

cube64 schrieb:


> @ Niels: Ich habe mich für Tour B angemeldet
> 
> @Friedhelm: .... zu anstrengend gewesen gestern  ???
> Spaß beiseite: Gute Besserung!



Danke


----------



## jokomen (23. September 2008)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Rechtzeitig anmelden nicht vergessen. Normalerweise ist die Veranstaltung gut besucht. Ich habe mich vor einigen Tagen mal für Tour A angemeldet, obwohl es nicht so toll ist noch nicht zu wissen wo die hinführt. Gruß Frank



Ich hab`s auch getan  Mal schauen, was die uns da bieten möchten, Altenberg ist ja ein weitläufiger Begriff.  Wenn nicht gefällt, mache ich meine eigene schöne Runde, hab das Gelände ja da mal vermessen.


----------



## DoubleU (24. September 2008)

jokomen schrieb:


> Ich hab`s auch getan  Mal schauen, was die uns da bieten möchten, Altenberg ist ja ein weitläufiger Begriff.  Wenn nicht gefällt, mache ich meine eigene schöne Runde, hab das Gelände ja da mal vermessen.



Hi Jürgen, jetzt ist es ja schon konkreter geworden. Als ich mich angemeldet habe stand da noch gar nichts bei Tour A.  Hoffentlich geht es nicht um eine Dombesichtgung.


----------



## kitesun (25. September 2008)

Niels und ich treffen uns am Samstag um 9.30 am P+R Parkplatz Weiden-West. Tour habe ich ins LMB gestellt

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (25. September 2008)

cube64 schrieb:


> @ Niels: Ich habe mich für Tour B angemeldet
> 
> @Friedhelm: .... zu anstrengend gewesen gestern  ???
> Spaß beiseite: Gute Besserung!



Wie sieht es bei dir mit Mittwoch aus
Hab dir jetzt extra eine Woche mehr Zeit für dein Lampe gelassen
Also bis nächsten Mittwoch dann
Kannst dann ja Peter mitbringen,je mehr wir sind um so schöner wird es 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## cube64 (26. September 2008)

@ Friedhelm: Lampe angekommen - kapott - zurückgeschickt - warte jetzt auf die Neue! Es bleibt spannend mit nächstem Mittwoch !

@ Niels + Frank: den Samstag klappt es leider noch nicht, hoffe aber, das nächste mal wieder dabei zu sein!


Grüße
Manuela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dabl11 (26. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

bin am Samstag dabei.
Musste jetzt ne Woche pausieren, wegen Erkältung :-((. Mal schauen in welcher Form ich mich befinde.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## TedStryker71 (27. September 2008)

So,
das war eine klasse Tour heute bei Bombenwetter, am Anfang noch recht frisch wurde es dann doch recht bald ordentlich warm. Vor allem weil Frank heute mal ein echt mächtiges Tempo vorgelegt hat, vermute das war bebflügelt vom FC Sieg und der Euphorie  Daniel und ich, beide nach Erkältung mussten dann doch etwas kämfen. 
Wieder Zuhause hatte ich 55km und immerhin 538HM auf der Uhr. Das zeigt schon, Frank hat jede Steigung mitgenommen.

@ Manuela - Bin jetzt auch für den Indian-Summer Tour B angemeldet! Die Tour war erst voll aber nach einer Absage konnte ich nachrücken!


----------



## kitesun (27. September 2008)

ja, so war es, schöne Tour wieder mal heute

Bis demnächst
Frank


----------



## dabl11 (27. September 2008)

Hi,

ich muss auch sagen die Tour heute hat mir auch gut gefallen. Bis auf die Kondition, die war ja voll im Eimer.
Zuhause angekommen, hatte ich 50 km und insgesamt knapp 600 Hm.

Bist demnächst.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## cube64 (27. September 2008)

Unser Friedhelm beim Gallahaan: 
http://www.mtb-gallahaan-trail.de/?page_id=43
Guckst du Bild Nummer 8 

@Niels: Super, dann sehen wir uns ja spätestens am 12. !!

Gruß
Manuela


----------



## Freddy41 (27. September 2008)

Hi Manuela
Schönes Bild was du da gefunden hast
Zeigt einen abgekämpften Fahrer in einer perfekten
Kampfposition
Danke und Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (29. September 2008)

So nun der versprochene Bericht der Nachtour des Teams Watzup-Oberhausen
Mitfahrer waren dann
Solanum
Delgado
Specialisiert
Snoeren
Borderbiker
Vanquish78
und der alternde Freddy41
Los ging es dann bei mir vor der Haustür.
erst einmal direkt eine kleinen Anstieg fürs Warmup,dann ein paar Trail mit einigen Steigungen und natürlich auch Abfahrten.
Rüber zur Glessener-Höhe,den Abtsbusch umrundet und hoch zum Kreuz.
Die Treppenabfahrt genossen und anschließend wieder jeden Trail genutzt der fahrbar war.Unten angekommen wurden wir dann von Michael motiviert (oder auch genötigt),eine zweite Treppenabfahrt in Angriff zu nehmen,das war für mich dann die Premiere,da ich diese Abfahrt bisher immer gemieden hatte.(dank an Michael,sie war gar nicht so über,werde sie jetzt wohl öfter in den Touren mit einbeziehen).
Anschließend die Trails Richtung Dansweiler gefahren um wieder den Anstieg zum Kreuz zu bewältigen.
Oben angekommen ging es dann mit einigen Abfahrten Richtung Heimat.
Dort noch schnell die Pferderennbahn umrundet und fix zum Grillen zu mir nach Hause
Alles in allem waren es dann doch noch 48,82km bei immerhin noch 602Hm und einem Schnitt von 17,5kmh,und das bei schönstem Wetter(meine Gebete wurden also erhört)
Die Touren mit euch machen Lust auf mehr
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (29. September 2008)

Hey Friedhelm,
danke fürs guiden und grillen. Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht die Wälder zu durchkämmen 

So sieht der Ritt dann von oben aus:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.24260.html

Apropo Grillen:


----------



## Delgado (30. September 2008)

@Freddy, hatte mich beim falschen Fred bedankt 

Also hier nochmal Danke an alle für alles 

@Soeren, ínteressant der Track ....... hatte unterwegs schon mal gedacht, dass ich die ein oder andere Ecke wiedererkenne 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (30. September 2008)

So habe dann mal die Tour für morgen wieder gestrichen.
Liegt wohl am Dauerregen und der fehlenden Resonanz anderer Fahrer
Hoffe das Wetter wird bald besser,sonst gibt das mit dem Wintertraining dieses Jahr wohl nichts.
Bis dann Friedhelm


@ Micha
Nehme deine Dankesreden doch in jedem Fred entgegen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## migster (30. September 2008)

Leider kann ich wegen Fußproblemen im Moment nicht fahren 
Aber wenn es wieder geht bin ich auch wieder dabei 
BG
Mike


Freddy41 schrieb:


> So habe dann mal die Tour für morgen wieder gestrichen.
> Liegt wohl am Dauerregen und der fehlenden Resonanz anderer Fahrer
> Hoffe das Wetter wird bald besser,sonst gibt das mit dem Wintertraining dieses Jahr wohl nichts.
> Bis dann Friedhelm
> ...


----------



## dabl11 (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi Friedhelm,

leider kann ich heute auch nicht. Aber ich denke bei dem Wetter ist an fahren eh nicht zu denken.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## TedStryker71 (2. Oktober 2008)

@ Frank/Daniel - wann plant Ihr denn in am kommenden  langen langen WE zu fahren? Wetter sieht ja eigentlich nur für morgen und Samstag erträglich aus....
Bin mir auch noch nicht ganz sicher wie es zeitlich bei mir passt, die Lust ist aber da  Außerdem hoffe ich das ich mein Bike heute Abend abholen kann, wird aktuell noch "gewartet". Gruß Niels


----------



## dabl11 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi Niels,

wann es zeitlich bei mir passt kann ich noch nicht sagen.
Ich werde heute nach der Arbeit mal meine bessere Hälfte fragen was so anliegt am Wochenende und natürlich den Wetterbericht im Auge behalten.
Ich werde mich dann nochmal melden.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## kitesun (2. Oktober 2008)

Niels,

ich fahre, wenn es nicht regnet und mal die Sonne scheint, also spontan, auf jeden Fall nur hier in der Gegend. Burscheid  lohnt sich nur bei schönsten Wetter.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (2. Oktober 2008)

@ Frank - gutes Wetter macht Sinn - sollen wir uns irgendwie verabreden oder willst Du spontan alleine fahren? Für morgen macht die Wettervorhersage ja einen guten Eindruck.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (2. Oktober 2008)

Niels, o.k. morgen 9.30 Uhr, aber dann am Parkplatz Dansweiler. Wollte diesmal auf der Glessener Höhe fahren.

Falls es morgen schlecht aussieht, sage ich hier so um 8.30 Uhr ab.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (2. Oktober 2008)

alles klar - ich poste mal heute abend ob mein rad überhaupt da ist - 09.30 klingt ansonsten gut.


----------



## cube64 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Männers!

Ich komm auch mit. Morgen 9.30 Uhr geht klar. Ich schau dann um 8.30 Uhr hier nochmal rein!

Gruß
Manuela


----------



## dabl11 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich kann mich der Tour morgen nicht anschließen. Hab noch einiges zu Hause zu tun.
Bin aber eben noch ne kleine Tour gefahren. Und auf eines könnt Ihr gefasst sein: 
ES WIRD SCHMUTZIG 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## TedStryker71 (2. Oktober 2008)

so Rad ist fit, bin mir aber auch noch nicht 100% sicher ob ich Lust habe wenn es morgen früh windig/kalt und nass ist 
ich stecke morgen früh erst mal den kleinen zeh aus der tür. melde mich aber hier auch um 08.30 ab falls ich nicht komme. ansonsten fahre ich ja dann um 08.40 los.


----------



## kitesun (3. Oktober 2008)

Morgen,
Wetter sieht ja ganz gut  aus. Also ich bin auf jeden Fall am Treffpunkt. Nur - Daniel, Danke für den Hinweis - kann es sein, daß wir doch Richtung Quarzsandwerke fahren. Tendenziell ist es dort nicht so matschig wie auf der Glessener Höhe.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (3. Oktober 2008)

@ Frank, ich komme auf jeden Fall auch - sollen wir dann direkt P&R in Weiden machen. Mir kommt es auch entgegen wenn wir dem Schlamm zumindest etwas meiden könnten.


----------



## kitesun (3. Oktober 2008)

Manuela kommt ja auch, und ich weiß nicht, ob so noch hier reinschaut. Lassen wir es beim Treffpunkt

Bis gleich
Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (3. Oktober 2008)

Bis gleich steige jetzt aufs RAD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (3. Oktober 2008)

so, kleiner Bericht von heute morgen:

Pünktlich um 9.30 fuhren Manuela, Niels und ich bei schönsten Sonnenschein und frischen Temperaturen los. Für die Höhenmeter erstmal rauf auf die Glessener Höhe, dann wieder runter und rauf auf die Ichendorfer Höhe, dann rüber über die Straße zum Marienfeld und zum Schluß zum Quarzsandwerk. Das Tempo war ganz schön flott. Die Tour hatte 32 Kilometer bei 500 Höhenmeter. 

Viel Spaß nächste Woche bei der SIT-Tour.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (3. Oktober 2008)

Hi Frank, hat wieder Spaß gemacht und war vom timing Wetter-technisch dann doch perfekt, zumindest hier in der Stadt hat es gerade ganz schön gegossen - sprich die nächsten Monate dann noch mehr Schlamm....
Mit meinen Füßen muss ich mir aber was einfallen lassen, die waren heute wirklich wieder extrem durchgefroren und der Winter ist noch nicht mal gestartet.


----------



## snoeren (3. Oktober 2008)

Fährt wer morgen (Samstag)?


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Oktober 2008)

Kommt aufs Wetter an
Hab zwar nichts gegen eine Schlammschlacht,aber von oben sollte es trocken bleiben


----------



## snoeren (3. Oktober 2008)

Hey Friedhelm, 
wetteronline meint trocken für morgen. 

Hatte mir aber überlegt evtl. am Sonntag den Halbmarathon oder Marathon in Büchel zu fahren. 
Hab dafür mal Patrick ne PN geschickt ob und wann der dort hin fährt, den ner ist gemeldet. Könntest du mir bitte die Handynummer von Patrick als SMS oder PN schicken?

Das mit morgen werde ich wohl eher sein lassen, da mir der Münsterland Giro von heute noch in den Beinen steckt und ich morgen etwas ausrollen werde mit dem Renner. 

Gruß, Sören


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Oktober 2008)

So habe dann mal eine Spontane Tour für heute eingetragen.
Wird dann aber eher eine etwas ruhigere Tour werden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PossibleNothing (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin neu hier, und hab mich hier angemeldet um schöne Touren im Kölner Westen zufinden bzw mein Hobby das Biken auszubauen. Hab mich hier gerade etwas eingelesen, und hab ein paar fragen.

1. Wie sieht das aus mit Touren, kann da jeder mit kommen der Lust hat.
2. Schlimm wenn ich erst 18 bin? Sprich bin ich evlt. zu jung?
3. Reicht mein Bike aus (Bulls Copperhead Disc 3)

wär super wenn ihr mir antworten könntet um mir den Einstieg zu "versüssen" 

mfg PossibleNothing


----------



## kitesun (5. Oktober 2008)

@PossibleNothing

1. Jeder kann mitfahren, der ein Rad hat und einen Helm auf dem Kopf
2. Senkt den Altersdurchschnitt, kein Problem
3. Hauptsache ein MTB

Dann bis zur nächsten Tour

Momentan sieht es ja nicht so gut aus. Heute soll es regnen

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (5. Oktober 2008)

So Leute war dann gestern bei bestem Wetter hier bei uns auf der Glessener-Höhe unterwegs.
Habe die Treppenabfahrt genossen und dann auch noch die zweite Treppenabfahrt an der Hütte gewagt
Da ich alleine gefahren bin kamen leider nur32,46km bei 353HM zusammen.

@ PossibleNothing
Wir freuen uns über jeden neuen Fahrer,das Alter ist da nicht so wichtig.
Hauptsache es macht Spass und die Touren werden genossen.
Kannst dich also gerne bei einer der Nächsten Touren eintragen.

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dabl11 (5. Oktober 2008)

@PossibleNothing

Da kann ich Friedhelm und Frank nur zustimmen. Jeder neue Fahrer ist herzlich willkommen. Ich denke wir sehen uns dann bei einer der nächsten Touren.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## jobo1 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
an eure Touren möchten sich Achim 46 Jahre jung und Alex 14 Jahre alt anschließen,beide mit Haibike bestückt. Mit Patrick sind wir auch schon durch die Ville,ansonsten durchquere ich die Ville alleine. Vielleicht ändert sich das nun?!
Der eine oder andere hat mich bereits beim letzten Gallahaan getroffen.
Vielleicht bis bald und viel Spass beim biken.
Grüsse
Achim+Alex


----------



## Taboo79 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallöchen, wird es am Wochenende eine Tour geben?? Würde mich gern mal wieder sportlich auf der Glessener Höhe rumtreiben...No matter the weather... Grüße Tobi


----------



## MrGoodGuy (8. Oktober 2008)

Am Samstag morgen?
Ich fahre aber nur easy, ohne Trails


----------



## Taboo79 (8. Oktober 2008)

HHHM Ohne Trails?? Wann solls denn losgehen?


----------



## Ghostwheel (8. Oktober 2008)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> Am Samstag morgen?
> Ich fahre aber nur easy, ohne Trails



Sehr vernünftig!  Wenns nicht zu schwierig und schlammig wird, komme ich eventuell auch mit. Easy-Rider-Tour gibts demnächst auch wieder, falls einigermaßen Wetter ist...


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute
Starte nächste Woche den letzten Versuch mit den Abendlichen Touren hier bei uns im Kölner Westen,wenn sich dann keiner einschreibt werde ich die Touren Abends alleine fahren ohne sie vorher Auszuschreiben.
Schade eigentlich das es hier keine Fahrer gibt,die auch wenn es langsam dunkel wird,sich hier treffen und eine schöne Abendliche Tour zusammen fahren wollen.
Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung noch nicht auf
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TedStryker71 (9. Oktober 2008)

@ Freddy Du alte Heulsuse - fahr halt nicht bereits am frühen Nachmittag los  - dann haben schwer arbeitende menschen auch ein Chance....


----------



## dabl11 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Friedhelm,

ich denke ab nächste Woche werde ich wieder mehr Zeit haben. Schreib die Touren trotzdem aus.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## TedStryker71 (10. Oktober 2008)

@ Frank - sage mal fährst Du morgen früh? Bei dem Wetter hätte ich ja trotz der anstehenden Tour am Sonntag LUST


----------



## snoeren (10. Oktober 2008)

Was issen hier nun los? Fährt jemand/möchte jemand morgen früh fahren?
Bin zwar gleich in Ddorf noch unterwegs, aber bei dem Wetter sollte man morgen auf jeden Fall noch ne Runde drehen. Leider kann ich nur Vormittags


----------



## kitesun (10. Oktober 2008)

kann morgen nur eine kleine Runde drehen, da ich mit den Kindern alleine bin. Die Ehefrau hat sich drei Tage Urlaub genommen.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Oktober 2008)

Wenn jemand Lust hat schreibe ich für Sonntag 10.00Uhr eine Tour aus


----------



## TedStryker71 (10. Oktober 2008)

@ Frank/Freddy - alles klar dann fahre ich morgen evtl. spontan alleine oder geniese die sonne ohne Rad, Sonntag bin ich beim Indian Summer von Sports In Team im Bergischen! Das Wetter scheint dafür ja genau richtig zu sein!


----------



## cube64 (10. Oktober 2008)

........ da bin ich Sonntag auch dabei - freu freu!

Schönes Wochenende!
Manuela


----------



## Freddy41 (18. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute war dann heute mal in einer anderen Gegend unterwegs.
Die Tour war mit Carboni2 auf der Halde in Grevenbroich.
Sehr schöne und Abfahrtsmäßig sehr schwere Tour
Hat Spass auf mehr gemacht
Ingesamt waren es dann auch 53,92km bei immerhin 901Hm.
Die Wetteraussichten für meine angesetzte Tour am Mittwoch sehen gut aus.
Hoffe das es eine sehr Unterhaltsame Tour werden wird,bei der das Tempo doch auch Anfängertauglich sein wird.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni2 (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi Friedhelm, hi Eduard,

war wieder eine super Tour mit euch.

Hier die Kurzbeschreibung. 

Nach dem Start in GV fuhren wir drei (freddy31, mtbedu, carboni2) bei schönstem Herbstwetter der Vollrather Höhe entgegen und hinauf. Ziel war es, die im August aufgrund der damals offenbar erhöhten "Erdanziehungskraft" unterwegs geänderte Tour in der ursprünglich geplanten Form zu befahren -ein Unterfangen, was bislang trotz vieler Versuche nur ein einziges Mal funktioniert hat. Der Blackberry-Trail konnte ohne Verluste bezwungen werden, so dass nach einem erneuten Erklimmen der Halde der "Zaun-Trail" unter die Stollen genommen wurde. In der ersten Steilpassage schlug das reichlich vorhandene Herbstlaub unserer brachialen Bremskraft ein Schnippchen und alle drei Biker mussten dem mangelnden Grip am Vorderrad Tribut zollen. Bodenproben wurden aufrund der reichlich vorhandenen Vegitation vermieden. Weiter ging es über den Welchenberg, wo am Trafohäuschen einer der Helden nach einer üblen Wurzelpassage den Notausgang aufs Dach dem üblichen Weg vorzog.  Dem dritten Aufstieg auf die Vollrather Höhe folgte der "Snake-Trail" wo wegen der Bodenverhältnisse unterschiedliche "Linien" zu bewundern waren. Danach folgte der Spass im Indianertal und der vierte Aufstieg. Über die südwestlichen High-Speed-Downhills ging die Tour weiter bis zum Neurather See und der Frimmersdorfer Höhe. Dort wurden wir durch eine Treibjagd zu einer "Umgehungsstrategie" über die Westseite gezwungen. Bei der Abfahrt zur Erft hinunter gab es dann aufgrund einer schräg stehenden und Nassen Wurzel die erste echte Bodenprobe - Gott sei Dank hat nur die Sauberkeit des Outfits gelitten! In Alt Kaster wurde dann Realität, was keiner für möglich gehalten hätte - die Zeit war uns davongelaufen, und das obwohl uns mit Sicherheit niemand Trödelei hätte vorhalten können. Somit haben wir nur noch den "Überraschungs-Trail" incl. der 16. Grabendurchfahrt (in Worten: sechszehnten), wobei man korrekter Weise nicht von Durchfahrt, denn mehr von Einfahrt und Rausschieben berichten müsste. Entlang der "Baggerautobahn" ging es zu den Trails bei Gustorf. Spätestens dort musste mtbedu dem Gewicht seines Bikes Tribut zollen. Denn der Vorteil auf den sehr steilen Trails an der Vollrather Höhe von 170mm+ und Reifen, die jedem Ackerschlepper zur Ehre gereicht hätten, schlugen jetzt , je länger die Tour wurde, ins Gegenteil um. Aber jetzt waren "Beißer-Qualitäten" gefragt und wurden eindrucksvoll gezeigt. Nach dem Schaulaufen durch die bewaldeten Erftauen erreichten wir nach 54 km und über 900 hm wieder den Ausgangspunkt.

Fazit: Die Tour wurde zwar wieder nicht vollständig bezwungen (der Fluch geht weiter), aber alle Schlüsselstellen konnten abgehakt werden. Es hat super viel Spass gemacht. Dank an die beiden tollen Mitstreiter. Wenn die Wetterverhältnisse es zulassen sollten wir bald einen neuen Anlauf starten. Als "Special" für nächstes Jahr werde ich die Tour auf 85-90 km "aufbohren" und dann als Tagestour (Schätzung: ca. 7 Std. bei max. 4-6 Mitfahrern und mittlerem Tempo) in Angriff nehmen. 

Bilder unter: http://picasaweb.google.de/cmjpuetzbilder/0810Haldentour#

Gruß

Christoph



Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Leute war dann heute mal in einer anderen Gegend unterwegs.
> Die Tour war mit Carboni2 auf der Halde in Grevenbroich.
> Sehr schöne und Abfahrtsmäßig sehr schwere Tour
> Hat Spass auf mehr gemacht
> ...


----------



## carboni2 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Soeren,

du hast eine Datenspur in Picasa hinterlassen!? Möchtest du den Drop demnächst probieren? Bist gerne eingeladen. Es geht nicht nur wie auf dem Blackberry-Trail zu. Übrigens habe ich den Trail, da er noch keinen Namen hatte, auf Anregung von dir so getauft.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## snoeren (20. Oktober 2008)

carboni2 schrieb:


> Möchtest du den Drop demnächst probieren? Bist gerne eingeladen. Es geht nicht nur wie auf dem Blackberry-Trail zu. Übrigens habe ich den Trail, da er noch keinen Namen hatte, auf Anregung von dir so getauft.


Drop wird definitiv nicht probiert, da ich ein neues Rad habe und nun ein downgrade beim Federweg gemacht hab. 

"Blackberry Trial" feine Sache dass. Wenn die Bleckberries im Winterschlaf sind, werde ich mich euch mal wieder anschließen. Samstag hatte ich "frei" und hab den Tag meiner Frau gewidmet. So wie es scheint, haben die Herren auch ohne mich Spaß gehabt. Die Bilder sind teilweise richtig klasse geworden 

 ... freu mich aber schon auf die nächste Tour mit euch


----------



## carboni2 (20. Oktober 2008)

snoeren schrieb:


> Drop wird definitiv nicht probiert, da ich ein neues Rad habe und nun ein downgrade beim Federweg gemacht hab.
> 
> "Blackberry Trial" feine Sache dass. Wenn die Bleckberries im Winterschlaf sind, werde ich mich euch mal wieder anschließen. Samstag hatte ich "frei" und hab den Tag meiner Frau gewidmet. So wie es scheint, haben die Herren auch ohne mich Spaß gehabt. Die Bilder sind teilweise richtig klasse geworden
> 
> ... freu mich aber schon auf die nächste Tour mit euch



Du kommst auch noch in das Alter, wo man sich über jeden mm mehr freut!


----------



## Delgado (20. Oktober 2008)

carboni2 schrieb:


> Du kommst auch noch in das Alter, wo man sich über jeden mm mehr freut!




Worum gehts hier ...?


----------



## snoeren (20. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Worum gehts hier ...?


Das war ja klar 

F e d e r w e g - darum gehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (20. Oktober 2008)

snoeren schrieb:


> Das war ja klar
> 
> F e d e r w e g - darum gehts



Achso ...... dann leg ich mich wieder hin.


----------



## snoeren (20. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Achso ...... dann leg ich mich wieder hin.


Wird Zeit, dass mal wieder ein Qualitätsproblem auftaucht


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Worum gehts hier ...?



Tja so sind nun mal die Gedanken eines Alten Mannes


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Oktober 2008)

Wann steigt denn nun die Nächste Tour in Burscheid??????.
Oder seid ihr schon im Winterschlaf
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (21. Oktober 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Wann steigt denn nun die Nächste Tour in Burscheid??????.
> Oder seid ihr schon im Winterschlaf
> Gruß Friedhelm




Am Sonntag ist eine OAS Tour ab Altenberg-Schöllerhof.

Gruß Micha


----------



## mtbedu (21. Oktober 2008)

Hej Friedhelm,

'glaub kaum, dass es am Mittwoch Sinn macht mit meiner Funzel.


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi Eduard
Dann Kauf dir bitte eine neue,denn es wird nicht die letzte Tour im Dunkeln sein
Aber zur Not reicht meine auch für zwei
Wie sieht es bei dir mit Samstag aus,vielleicht fahre ich wieder zu Uli und wir machen dann die Wupperberge unsicher.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## mtbedu (21. Oktober 2008)

Am Samstag ist bei mir noch alles offen. Evtl. Freeriden in Solingen. Ansonsten stoße ich im Wupperberge zu euch.


----------



## Bastian_77 (22. Oktober 2008)

Abend, ich bin letztes Jahr mal ne Runde mit gefahren. Ging damals mit der Feierabendrunde zum Flughafen, in die Nacht rein.

Hat irgendwer zu der Runde die Tourdaten ? GPS files ....

THX


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Oktober 2008)

So nun folgt der Bericht der gestrigen Nachtour.
Es wagten folgende Fahrer den Ritt durch die dunklen Glessener-Höhen.
Mit dabei waren:
Mike
Klaus
Eduard
Petra
Freddy.
Los ging es bei mir vor der Haustüre,erst einmal Straße Richtung Horrem um Klaus Abzuholen.Danach auf direktem Wege zum Treffpunkt,wo aber leider keiner mehr aufzufinden wahr.
Den Singletrail entlang der Gärtnerei konnten wir noch so gerade ohne Beleuchtung fahren.
Aber dann Richtung Dansweiler ging ohne Licht nichts mehr.
Die Dunkelheit hatte dann auch seinen besonderen Reiz als wir uns hoch zum Kreuz machten und auf eine Herde Rehe trafen die uns dann doch herzlichst begrüßen wollten.
Anschließend führte uns der Weg Richtung Ichendorfer-Höhe,einmal Rund um die Pferderennbahn dann die Buckelpiste abwärts(wo Petra dann auch ihre erste Bodenprobe von hier nahm),und zurück zum Treffpunkt.
Also von meiner Seite her war es mal wieder ein ganz besonderes Erlebniss die Glessener-und Ichendorfer-Höhen bei vollkommener Dunkelheit zu erforschen .
Es hat mir auf jedenfall viel Spass bereite und es wird mit Sicherheit nicht meine letzte Tour gewesen sein.
Zusammen waren es dann auch 31,12km bei 278Hm.
Und keine Angst Petra ,du bist immer wieder willkommen hier bei uns,und das mit deiner Fahrtechnik bekommen wir auch noch in den Griff.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Niels und ich treffen uns morgen, am Samstag um 10 Uhr am P+R Parkplatz Weiden-West.
Jedermann ist herzlich eingeladen.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Oktober 2008)

Also ich fahre morgen zu Uli nach Langenfeld.
Werden dann die Wupperberge ein wenig unsicher machen.
Treffpunkt ist um 13.30 in Langenfeld (Haus Gravener Straße)
Wer mitfahren möchte kann sich ja bei mir melden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (25. Oktober 2008)

Termin heute um 10 Uhr wird hiermit abgesagt

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Oktober 2008)

Kleiner Bericht der Tour mit Uli in Langenfeld und rund um die Wupper
Los ging es um 13.10 bei Uli.
Die Tour führte uns über Straßen Richtung Wupper,kaum angekommen wurden auch schon die ersten Höhenmeter gesammelt.
Einmal kreuz und quer durch die Wälder,dann hoch zur Müngstener Eisenbahnbrücke (und das war kein zuckerschlecken) bei der Steigung und dem Menschenauflauf.
Oben angekommen kurz durchgepustet und wieder ab durch die Mitte.
Nach einigen kleinen Steigungen ging es dann endlich wieder Richtung Startpunkt.Kurz vor dem Ziel mussten dann aber wieder einige Höhenmeter gesammelt werden.
Alles in allem waren es dann auch 64,99 km bei 1342Hm .
Also können wir stolz auf uns sein
Also dank an Uli für die tolle Tour 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Oktober 2008)

Tourbericht der Abendlichen Runde ums Marienfeld und angrenzende Gebiete
Um 18.10 trafen sich dann Micha und Freddy an der Tanke in Horrem.
Da sich keine weiteren Mitfahrer angemeldet hatten wurde die kurzerhand Umgestaltet.
Micha übernahm das Guiding und führte uns ins Marienfeld,das wir in kürzester Zeit auch erreichten(bei einem doch schon sehr schnellen Tempo).Im Marienfeld angekommen wurden erst die breiteren Wege gefahren bevor es dann so richtig eng wurde.Die Singletrails waren dann auch bei Nacht so richtig schön und Anspruchsvoll.
Anschließend führte uns der Weg zur Rötgenhöhe,diese wurde dann auch noch erklommen,bevor es Richtung Königsdorf ging.
Einmal den Trail neben der Gärtnerei genommen und Anschließeng über die Gleise Richtung Heimat.
Alles in allem waren es bei mir dann auch 36,35km bei 294Hm und einem doch für diese Verhältnisse hohen Schnitt von 20,4km.
Danke für die tolle Tour Micha.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Xantho (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

mein Name ist Basti und ich komme aus Glessen. Ich bin 23 jahre alt und fahre erst seit Juli MTB. 
Da ihr relativ häufig die Glessener-Höhe rauf und runter fahrt würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen.
Ich hoffe das ich mithalten kann  

Gruß Basti


----------



## kitesun (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Basti,

Niels und ich fahren entweder morgen oder Sonntag um 10 Uhr ab P+R Parkplatz Weiden-West. Kommt aufs Wetter an.

Wenn du mitfahren möchtest, gerne.

Frank


----------



## hot-cilli (31. Oktober 2008)

Hi Freddy,
it was a pleasure! Wie schon auf der eigentlichen Tour gesagt, wenn die Leute passen kann auch gerast werden
Die Erkentniss der Nacht war allerdings auch, dass eine selbstbau Lampe OK ist aber die HID von Dir der absolute Hammer ist. Ich werde mal mit dem Christkind reden müssen, ob es nicht eine Möglichkeit gibt auch so etwas zu bekommen
Schönes Wochenende an Alle und viel Spass im Wald, ach ja so eine Sauerei wie auf dem letzten Teil der Tour, will ich nicht noch einmal haben! Meine Göttergattin war ganz schön sauer als ich zurück war. Ich durfte auch noch den Schlauch raus kramen und erst einmal Radpflege betreben

Grüsse aus dem grauen Kerpen,
Michael


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Oktober 2008)

hot-cilli schrieb:


> Hi Freddy,
> it was a pleasure! Wie schon auf der eigentlichen Tour gesagt, wenn die Leute passen kann auch gerast werden
> Die Erkentniss der Nacht war allerdings auch, dass eine selbstbau Lampe OK ist aber die HID von Dir der absolute Hammer ist. Ich werde mal mit dem Christkind reden müssen, ob es nicht eine Möglichkeit gibt auch so etwas zu bekommen
> Schönes Wochenende an Alle und viel Spass im Wald, ach ja so eine Sauerei wie auf dem letzten Teil der Tour, will ich nicht noch einmal haben! Meine Göttergattin war ganz schön sauer als ich zurück war. Ich durfte auch noch den Schlauch raus kramen und erst einmal Radpflege betreben
> ...



So ist das Leben
Habe mein Rad auch noch sauber gemacht,war doch ein wenig zu viel schlamm dabei
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (31. Oktober 2008)

Xantho schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein Name ist Basti und ich komme aus Glessen. Ich bin 23 jahre alt und fahre erst seit Juli MTB.
> Da ihr relativ häufig die Glessener-Höhe rauf und runter fahrt würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen.
> ...



Hallo Basti
Habe für Sonntag eine Tour ins LMB gesetzt für 11.00Uhr 
Treffpunkt ist Alte Aachenerstraße (ehemalige Grillhütte)
Wenn du Lust hast,kannst du auch bei mir mitfahren.

@ Frank
Hi Frank
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja unterwegs


Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Ghostwheel (31. Oktober 2008)

Hi alle,

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder. Fahre derzeit eher Asphalt, weil ich keinen Bock habe, die ganze empfindliche Technik ständig vom Schlamm zu befreien und zu schmieren und so, da lobe ich mir mein primäres Sportgerät, das völlig wartungsfrei ist  - die Laufschuhe. 

Bei genügend Resonanz würde ich bei passendem Wetter mal wieder Samstagsmorgens eine Easy-Rider-Tour anbieten - anfängertauglich, weitgehend trailfrei, Tempo mittel, also eher Richtung GA. Gebiet wäre Glesssener Höhe/Fischbachhöhe, nach Absprache auch mehr (z.B. bis Wiedenfelder Höhe).

Gebt mal Laut, falls ihr Interesse habt.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Freddy41 (1. November 2008)

Hi Leute 
Was ist los mit euch.
Keiner Lust morgen mit auf der Glessener-Höhe eine kleine Runde zu drehen.
Also ich fahre auf jedenfall mit Klaus hier oder wenn kein anderer Mitfährt vielleicht auch auf der Sophienhöhe.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (1. November 2008)

Hi Friedhelm,

bin heute morgen gefahren. Eigentlich nur auf Asphalt. Ich sah aber da schon nachher so versaut aus, daß da Lust wirklich nicht aufkommen kann.

Ansonsten: Erster Fußballlclub Köln

Niels wollte evtl. morgen bei dir mitfahren.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (1. November 2008)

kitesun schrieb:


> Hi Friedhelm,
> 
> bin heute morgen gefahren. Eigentlich nur auf Asphalt. Ich sah aber da schon nachher so versaut aus, daß da Lust wirklich nicht aufkommen kann.
> 
> ...



Hi Frank
Habs auch gesehen.
So bleibt der FC auf jedenfall in Liga 1
Aber was sagst du zu Hoffenheim?
Wahnsinn wie die da vorne spielen
Wenn Niels mitfahren will muß er sich aber eintragen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dabl11 (1. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

bin heute mal wieder auf nem Geburtstag. Die Uhrzeit morgen kann ich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht einhalten.

Bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TedStryker71 (2. November 2008)

Morgen zusammen, nee habe auch irgendwie keine Lust aufs Rad zu steigen obwohl das Wetter ja heute mal ganz OK aussieht. Viel Spaß, ich habe lange geschlafen und werde jetzt mal eine Runde laufen und dann am kommenden Wochenende wieder biken.


----------



## Freddy41 (3. November 2008)

So hier ist dann der Bericht der Sonntagstour von Klaus,Eduard und Friedhelm
Es ging los bei super Sonnenschein und Bade-Wetter.
Einmal Kreuz und Quer durch die Glessener-Höhen mit all den Abfahrten und all dem schönen Schlamm.
Weiter dann über die Ichendorfer-Höhen und wieder zurück zum Treffpunkt,der war aber Glücklicherweise bei mir zu Hause,da kein anderer Fahrer gemeldet war
Alles in allem waren es dann auch 38,21km bei 486Hm und 18kilo Schlamm
Dank an die Mitfahrer 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MrGoodGuy (4. November 2008)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> Ich melde mich auch mal wieder. Fahre derzeit eher Asphalt, weil ich keinen Bock habe, die ganze empfindliche Technik ständig vom Schlamm zu befreien und zu schmieren und so, da lobe ich mir mein primäres Sportgerät, das völlig wartungsfrei ist  - die Laufschuhe.
> 
> ...



Hallo Markus, ich wäre am nächsten Samstag, 7.11., dabei 
SG Dieter


----------



## Ghostwheel (5. November 2008)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> Hallo Markus, ich wäre am nächsten Samstag, 7.11., dabei



OK, ich trage für Samstag mal eine Tour ein (ist übrigens der 8. ).

Ist aber unter Vorbehalt - wenn es bis dahin nennenswert regnet, wird es mir zu matschig. Ist jetzt schon grenzwertig im Wald...


----------



## MrGoodGuy (5. November 2008)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> OK, ich trage für Samstag mal eine Tour ein (ist übrigens der 8. ).



Stimmt, hab' mich verguckt ...



Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> Ich melde mich auch mal wieder. Fahre derzeit eher Asphalt, weil ich keinen Bock habe, die ganze empfindliche Technik ständig vom Schlamm zu befreien und zu schmieren und so, da lobe ich mir mein primäres Sportgerät, das völlig wartungsfrei ist  - die Laufschuhe.



Wir können auch mal eine Asphaltrunde fahren - auch kein Problem!




Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Ist aber unter Vorbehalt - wenn es bis dahin nennenswert regnet, wird es mir zu matschig. Ist jetzt schon grenzwertig im Wald...



Bin bis Freitag nicht in Köln und daher wetterseitig möglicherweise nicht auf dem Laufenden. Am Freitag abend schaue ich wieder ins Forum, vielleicht kannst Du bitte posten, wie die Lage vor Ort ist


----------



## Ghostwheel (5. November 2008)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> Bin bis Freitag nicht in Köln und daher wetterseitig möglicherweise nicht auf dem Laufenden. Am Freitag abend schaue ich wieder ins Forum, vielleicht kannst Du bitte posten, wie die Lage vor Ort ist



OK, mach ich.


----------



## Freddy41 (6. November 2008)

Werde dann Nächste Woche den letzten Versuch einer Abendlichen Tour starten.
Wenn schon bei so einem genialen Wetter wie heute keiner fahren möchte,nehme ich mal an das es hier in der Gegend nicht möglich ist,irgendwelche Fahrer für Nachtfahrten zu finden.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Ghostwheel (7. November 2008)

Sodele, zumindest die Waldautobahnen sind hier halbwegs brauchbar, und regnen soll es auch erst ab Sonntag. Von daher steht der Tour morgen eigentlich nichts im Wege.


----------



## MrGoodGuy (7. November 2008)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Sodele, zumindest die Waldautobahnen sind hier halbwegs brauchbar, und regnen soll es auch erst ab Sonntag. Von daher steht der Tour morgen eigentlich nichts im Wege.



Hab' mich denn auch eingetragen!
Ich überlege alternativ statt mit Auto mit der S-Bahn "anzureisen".
Wie lange braucht man von Weiden-West bis zum Parkplatz Dansweiler,
und vor allem, welche Strecke?


----------



## Ghostwheel (7. November 2008)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> Hab' mich denn auch eingetragen!
> Ich überlege alternativ statt mit Auto mit der S-Bahn "anzureisen".
> Wie lange braucht man von Weiden-West bis zum Parkplatz Dansweiler,
> und vor allem, welche Strecke?



Meinetwegen können wir uns auch in Weiden-West treffen, ist von hier aus das gleiche. Scheint ja sonst eh keiner mitzufahren.

Ansonsten dürften das ca. 5km sein, am einfachsten wie mit dem Auto, also über die Aachener, und dann in Königsdorf am Kreisverkehr rechts. Der Weg mit dem Rad übers Feld ist auch nicht viel kürzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrGoodGuy (7. November 2008)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Meinetwegen können wir uns auch in Weiden-West treffen, ist von hier aus das gleiche. Scheint ja sonst eh keiner mitzufahren.
> 
> Ansonsten dürften das ca. 5km sein, am einfachsten wie mit dem Auto, also über die Aachener, und dann in Königsdorf am Kreisverkehr rechts. Der Weg mit dem Rad übers Feld ist auch nicht viel kürzer.



Okay, dann an Weiden-West, falls sich sonst niemand mehr einträgt.
9.43 Uhr kommt die S-Bahn aus Köln an. Ich schaue aber morgen früh nochmal hier rein


----------



## MrGoodGuy (8. November 2008)

Ich mache mich jetzt auf den Weg zum HBF - bis gleich!
Deine Handynummer hab' ich dieses Mal aber dabei


----------



## Enrgy (8. November 2008)

Sodele,

bin wieder daheim und gesäubert und gefüttert....

Danke für die nette Tour durch "Horst Schlämmer Land", die Grand Canyon Umrundung und den Ausflug zum Gehege der stählernen Dinosaurier, die sich von Dreck ernähren.

Ich hab wie angekündigt meine Bilder bei megaupload raufgepackt.

Hier der Link:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1KKBOD9V

Einfach oben die drei Buchstaben eintippen und die 25Sekunden warten, dann rechts unten auf "free download" und die Bytes strömen auf eure Platten.

Grüße Volker @enrgy


----------



## Freddy41 (8. November 2008)

Hallo Volker
Sehr schöne Fotos die du da gemacht hast.
Respekt
@ Christoph
Sehr schöne Tour,war eine echte Fototour die du da angeboten hast
Sehr angenehme Mitfahrer und super Wetter hast du ebenfalls aus deiner Kiste gezaubert.
Dank für die 51,36km und doch noch 482Hm
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Enrgy (8. November 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> und doch noch 482Hm
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hä, wie meinen? Nach Auswertung meines Ciclo Tacho kamen zwar auch mehr als die am Gerät abzulesenden 295m heraus, nämlich 340, aber 485 HM kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Es sei denn, dein GPS misst auch kleinste Höhenschwankungen unterhalb +/- 5m, diese werden ja bei Ciclo unterdrückt. Kann natürlich bei ner Flachlandtour eher vorkommen als in hügligerem Gelände. Wenn ich nämlich meine Heim-Touren mal mit MagicMaps nachzeichne, ist der Ciclo meistens überraschend genau.

Naja, drauf geschizzen, war jedenfalls ne nette Tour mit beeindruckenden Ausblicken, oder sollte man Tiefblicken sagen?

Servus!


----------



## carboni2 (9. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin etwas später dran, hatte aber gestern nach der Tour noch einiges zu tun.

Gestern war eine langsame und leichte Tour im Tagebaugebiet ausgeschrieben. Herausgekommen war eine echte "Genusstour" bei optimalem Wetter und super Fotolicht. Die auffallend vielen Bilder tragen Zeugnis davon. Wo gings lang? Am Treffpunkt in GV hatten sich fünf Biker eingefunden - Freddy41 (Friedhelm), ? (Klaus), mabae (Markus?), enrgy (Volker) und carboni2 (Christoph). Nachdem wir die Vollrather Höhe erradelt hatten, nahmen wir die leichteste der Downhillvarianten, um danach zum Neurather See zu fahren. In den Pausen wurde mittels diverser Einstllungsmöglichkeiten aus mabae's quasi ungefedertem neuen Bike ein voll geländetaugliches Fully gezaubert. Über einige Trails an der Königshovener Höhe und dr Kasterer Höhe erreichten wir den eigentlichen Tagebau, bei dessen Umrundung wir tolle Ausblicke genießen konnten. Über Elsbachtal und Wasserwerk ging es dann zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Man konnte den Eindruck gewinnen, dass die "Genussvariante" allen Teilnehmern gefallen hat. Man muss ja nicht jeder Tour am Anschlag fahren. Mabae - es war für Bike und Rider die erste richtige Tour - hat sich sehr wacker geschlagen. Insgesamt war es wieder eine tolle Tour mit sehr netten Bikern.

Hier die Bilder:

http://picasaweb.google.de/cmjpuetzbilder/081108MTBTagebau#


Gruß
Christoph (carboni2)

P.S.: Mein Höhenmesser ergab 329 hm


----------



## Freddy41 (9. November 2008)

Hier dann der Link für die GPS Daten von gestern

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.26442.html

@ Volker
Hattest aber recht mit den Höhenmeter,habe mich ich da ein wenig verlesen
Waren dann bei 374Hm.

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (9. November 2008)

Hi Christoph
Hier ist dann auch der Link zur Hardcore-Tour vom 18.10.08.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.26446.html

Viel Spass bei der Übersicht.

Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## mtbedu (9. November 2008)

Eine Supersache!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni2 (9. November 2008)

Hallo Friedhelm,

danke! Ist schon interessant, die Tour Mal so zu sehen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## mabae (9. November 2008)

Hallo Mitfahrer,

danke für die gestrige "Greenhorn"-geeignete Tour. Durch eure Einstellkünste habe ich quasi ein neues Bike, noch einmal vielen Dank dafür 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

Mein Fazit:
Super Mitfahrer und Unser Guide hat mit Strecke und Wetter sehr gute Arbeit geleistet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Danke für die Fotos

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Delgado (12. November 2008)

Da schreib ich mir die Finger wund und dann sowas:

_Der Posteingang von snoeren ist voll. snoeren kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind._


----------



## Freddy41 (12. November 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Da schreib ich mir die Finger wund und dann sowas:
> 
> _Der Posteingang von snoeren ist voll. snoeren kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind._



Du Ärmster tust mir leid
Aber probiers einfach mal mit einem Anruf,hast doch bestimmt seine Nummer oder.
Bis dann,muß jetzt los zu meiner Tour
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (12. November 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Da schreib ich mir die Finger wund und dann sowas:
> _Der Posteingang von snoeren ist voll. snoeren kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind._



Sorry, Micha. Hab meinen Posteingang schon leer geräumt. Hast du die Nachricht wenigstens noch irgendwie speichern können? Denn interessieren würde es mich ja schon  
Aber ich kann dich trösten, das Problemchen hatte ich auch schon mal 

@all
Ach übrigens mache ich mich am Samstag in meine Winterpause auf. Werde dann erst wieder nächstes Jahr mit euch allen fahren können. Wünsche euch aber noch allerbestes Wetter an den Wochenenden und jede Menge Spaß bei den bevorstehenden Nightrides. 

*Allzeit wildschweinfreie-Fahrt* 

Gruß, Sören


----------



## Freddy41 (13. November 2008)

Tour am Mittwoch Abend mit Eduard.
War eine tolle Explorertour durchs Marienfeld.
Keiner von uns wußte wo wir waren und irgendwann standen wir mitten im Sumpfgebiet.Die Tour war dann aber bei bestem Wetter echt super klasse.
Dank an Eduard fürs begleiten.
Hallo Eduard hier der versprochene link zur Tour.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.26671.html
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hot-cilli (14. November 2008)

@freddy, du müsstes dich doch im marienfeld auskennen

grüsse aus dem grauen gondecourt, hoffentlich ist kein stau zurück...

ich werde mich, wenn das wetter mitspielt kommende woche wieder zum fahren anmelden.

michael


----------



## mtbedu (14. November 2008)

Hej Friedhelm,
die Route sieht doch gut aus... kaum Überschneidungen!
Ich hatte es nicht ausgesprochen, aber die Wildsäue waren im Sumpf sicherlich ganz in der Nähe.
Bis demnächst


----------



## Freddy41 (14. November 2008)

hot-cilli schrieb:


> @freddy, du müsstes dich doch im marienfeld auskennen
> 
> grüsse aus dem grauen gondecourt, hoffentlich ist kein stau zurück...
> 
> ...



Hi Michael
Leider kenne ich das Marienfeld immer noch nicht,du musst mir da sicher noch einige Male den Guide machen.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (14. November 2008)

Gibt es jemanden der morgen - Samstag, den 15. November Lust auf eine frühe Tour hat - so 10.30 am Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler? ((Achtung: Es besteht die Gefahr das die Tour Trails und Bergradräder-kompatible Strecken beinhaltet.))


----------



## Freddy41 (14. November 2008)

snoeren schrieb:


> Sorry, Micha. Hab meinen Posteingang schon leer geräumt. Hast du die Nachricht wenigstens noch irgendwie speichern können? Denn interessieren würde es mich ja schon
> Aber ich kann dich trösten, das Problemchen hatte ich auch schon mal
> 
> @all
> ...



Hallo Sören
Wünsche dir und deinem Anhang eine Wunderbare Winterpause.
Und denk immer daran,übertreibs nicht mit dem Sport im Urlaub,denn du bist nicht alleine
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (15. November 2008)

Heutige Tour führte Walter und mich Kreuz und Quer über die Glessener-und Ichendorfer-Höhe.
Anschließend fuhren wir dann noch zum Marienfeld und zur Röttgen-Höhe.Unterwegs trafen wir dann auch noch TedStryker71,der schon Richtung Heimat war. 
Alles in allem sind dann auch 54,98km bei immerhin 533Hm zusammen gekommen.
Werde die Tour noch mit den GPS Daten einsetzten.
Dank an Walter für die tolle Tour,war mir echt ein Vergnügen.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (16. November 2008)

Hallo Walter
Hier dann der Link zur gestrigen Tour.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.26768.html
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Taboo79 (16. November 2008)

Hallo, wir waren gestern nachmittag auch noch rund um die Glessener Höhe unterwegs, wenn die Kondition wieder hergestellt ist schliesse ich mich gerne einmal wieder einer Tour mit Freddie und Co. an. Grüße Tobi


----------



## superalu (16. November 2008)

Den Dank gebe ich gerne wieder zurück Friedhelm!
War wirklich eine schöne Runde und ohne dich würde ich wahrscheinlich
immer noch ums Marienfeld kreisen.
Grüße an alle
Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (20. November 2008)

An die Mitfahrer der gestrigen Abendtour durch unsere Gefielde.
Einen kleinen Tourbericht und die GPS-Daten von gestern könnt ihr hier Vorab einsehen
Dank an unseren Guide Micha
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.26945.html

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hot-cilli (21. November 2008)

toll, toll, toll,
danke an die mitfahrer der mittwochs-nacht-tour, besonders für deren vertrauen und nachsicht es war eine schöne, wie angekündigt, langsame tour... mir schmerzen immer noch die knochen...
ach übrigens habe ich doch noch mecker bekommen, wegen des waldes, der in unserer hütte auf dem boden lag, nachdem ich das rad in den keller getragen habe 
freue mich schon auf die nächste tour in der dunkelheit. 
schönes WE an alle.

hot-cilli


----------



## Freddy41 (22. November 2008)

Tourenbericht der heutigen Tour.
Es machten sich 5 Mann bei der Kälte auf den Weg die Glessener-und Ichendorfer Höhe zu erklimmen
Die Fahrer waren dann auch folgende:
dieterAschmitz (Dieter)
ransom-ct (Klaus)
superalu (Walter)
Freddy41 (Friedhelm)
Und ????? (Klaus) ein Weggefährte von Walter.
Los ging es dann vom Treffpunkt aus Richtung Dansweiler um Klaus einzufangen.
Anschließend hoch zum Kreuz und rüber zur Ichendorfer-Höhe.
(Kurz zu vor Verabschiedete sich dann Dieter,der noch mit einer nicht ganz beendeten Grippe zu kämpfen hatte,von dem Rest der Truppe.
Auf der Ichendorfer-Höhe wurde dann einmal die Pferderennbahn umrundet und dann ging es im Eiltempo wieder Richtung Treffpunkt,da die Temperaturen doch schon ein wenig an unsere Grenzen gingen.Dei Route und die GPS Daten könnt ihr hier abrufen.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.27014.html
Hoffe es hat trotzdem allen Spass bereitet
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (30. November 2008)

Tour vom 29.11.08
Folgende Mitstreiter machten sich mit mir auf den Weg.
Patrick
Walter
Freund von Walter (habe leider den Namen vergessen,sorry)

Los ging es vom Startpunkt aus rüber zur Frechener Umrundung der Quarzwerke,dann hoch in die Horremer Wälder.Anschließend rauf zur Ichendorfer-Höhe,den Abtsbusch durchkreuzt und danach wurde natürlich noch die Glessener-Höhe erobert.Das ganze war bei schönstem Wetter und saukalten Temperaturen mal wieder eine Super Tour mit absolut tollen Mitfahrern.Hat mir echt viel Spass bereitet.
Wer möchte kann sich hier http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.27247.html die Tour noch einmal anschauen.

Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi Klaus 
Hier dann die Daten zur Tour.
65,88km
427Hm
21 Schnitt
Reine Fahrzeit 03.08.04.
Alles andere siehst du dann hier
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.27399.html
War eine tolle Wintertour bei bestem Wetter
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Dezember 2008)

Heutige Tour mit Klaus bescherte uns bei sonnigem Winterwetter immerhin
34,18km bei 331Hm und einem Schnitt von 17,4km
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute
Dank den Waldrodungen haben wir hier auf der Glessener-Höhe fast keine Trails mehr .
Die Waldschrate vernichten hier alles was noch fahrbar ist,hoffe das die bald fertig sind.
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (17. Dezember 2008)

@ Friedhelm, das klingt aber wirklich ********, ist ja nicht gerade eine schöne Weihnachtsüberraschung!


----------



## dabl11 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi Friedhelm,

das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Nachdem ich ein paar kleinere Runden gedreht habe.
Das ist echt zum :kotz:

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## kitesun (17. Dezember 2008)

das ist aber bitter.

Aber Quarzwerk, Röttgenhöhe und Marienfeld ist alles frei.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1967 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi Biker,

wir (Leute aus dem Pott) wollen am WE zwischen den Feiertagen 
diese Tour http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.9622.html abfahren.

Ich hoffe doch mal, das mir hier irgendeiner etwas dazu sagen kann.

Ist der Track zurzeit überhaupt fahrbar?

Von wo startet man am besten etc?


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Delgado (17. Dezember 2008)

stefan1967 schrieb:


> Hi Biker,
> 
> wir (Leute aus dem Pott) wollen am WE zwischen den Feiertagen
> diese Tour http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.9622.html abfahren.
> ...



Falsche Rheinseite!

Frag doch mal hier z. B:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=347242


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Dezember 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Falsche Rheinseite!
> 
> Frag doch mal hier z. B:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=347242



Micha hat mal wieder recht.
Der Klingenpfad ist echt nicht in unserer Gegend.
Schade Eigentlich würde ihn gerne einmal fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## stefan1967 (18. Dezember 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Falsche Rheinseite!
> 
> Frag doch mal hier z. B:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=347242



Danke

ich versuch dort mal mein Glück

Gruß


----------



## Delgado (18. Dezember 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Micha hat mal wieder recht.



Wäre doch mal 'ne nette Signatur


----------



## on any sunday (18. Dezember 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Micha hat mal wieder recht.
> Der Klingenpfad ist echt nicht in unserer Gegend.
> Schade Eigentlich würde ihn gerne einmal fahren.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Tja, ist schon tragisch, von Frechen nach Solingen ist es ja eine Weltreise, liegt schließlich der atlantische Ozean dazwischen. Wird Zeit, das die da mal Straßen bauen oder Schienen hinlegen. Oder verwechsle ich da was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (18. Dezember 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Tja, ist schon tragisch, von Frechen nach Solingen ist es ja eine Weltreise, liegt schließlich der atlantische Ozean dazwischen. Wird Zeit, das die da mal Straßen bauen oder Schienen hinlegen. Oder verwechsle ich da was?



Zwischen Schääl Sick und Köln liegt bekanntlich mehr als ein Ozean Du Immi* 





Immi = ...  nach Ableben Kaiserin Theophanus nach Köln Zugezogene.


----------



## ultra2 (18. Dezember 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Zwischen Schääl Sick und Köln liegt bekanntlich mehr als ein Ozean Du Immi


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Dezember 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Tja, ist schon tragisch, von Frechen nach Solingen ist es ja eine Weltreise, liegt schließlich der atlantische Ozean dazwischen. Wird Zeit, das die da mal Straßen bauen oder Schienen hinlegen. Oder verwechsle ich da was?



Weltreise
Eigentlich dachte ich da ich schon in Langenfeld bei Uli und in Burscheid bei Micha war,wäre es ganz nett den Klingenpfad mal zu fahren,da ich schon einiges darüber gehört habe.
Aber dafür müsste ihn mal einer Ausschreiben,aber bitte erst im Frühjahr.
Kann halt immer nur Samstags Nachmittags und das ist bei dem Wetter nicht gerade Sinnvoll dann noch bis Solingen zu fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Dezember 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wäre doch mal 'ne nette Signatur



NEE NEE NEE Micha 
Die Signatur mußt du dir erst verdienen
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## dabl11 (19. Dezember 2008)

Hi Friedhelm,

sag mal schläfst Du Nachts nicht gut. Wenn ich mir so die Zeiten angucke wann Du ins Forum schreibst 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Dezember 2008)

dabl11 schrieb:


> Hi Friedhelm,
> 
> sag mal schläfst Du Nachts nicht gut. Wenn ich mir so die Zeiten angucke wann Du ins Forum schreibst
> 
> ...



Hi Daniel
Wieso Nachts nicht schlafen
05.57 Uhr ist doch schon fast Mittag
Nee also echt ich fahre morgens um 6.20 Uhr zur Arbeit und schaue vorher kurz hier rein.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## hummock (20. Dezember 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> nicht gerade Sinnvoll dann noch bis Solingen zu fahren.



Hallo Friedhelm

brauchst nicht bis Solingen,der "S-Weg" führt fast
an meiner Haustür vorbei.
Wo ist also der Startpunkt 

MfG
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Dezember 2008)

Wünsche euch allen frohe Festtage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Dezember 2008)

hummock schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm
> 
> brauchst nicht bis Solingen,der "S-Weg" führt fast
> an meiner Haustür vorbei.
> ...



Sollten wir im neuen Jahr suchen gehen.


----------



## dabl11 (23. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich wünsche Euch allen schöne Festtage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Ich hoffe wir kriegen im neuen Jahr wieder ein paar Touren zusammen?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube64 (23. Dezember 2008)

Friedhelm, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen: Schöne Weihnachtstage und ein gesundes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch allen!

Die Manu


----------



## hummock (24. Dezember 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Sollten wir im neuen Jahr suchen gehen.



Brauchen wir nicht zu suchen
bist doch selber schon ein Stück drüber gefahren

MfG
Uli


----------



## snoeren (31. Dezember 2008)

Pünklich zum Jahresausklang bin ich zurück in Kölle. Ich hoffe er erging euch allen prächtig und ihr hattet immer sturzfreie Fahrt!?

Hat jemand lust/interesse/zeit/geld im Februar *vor dem Karneval auf die Kanaren zu flüchten?* Spiele mit gedanken, aber noch nichts definitives geplant ..

Gruß, Sören

@freddy
den Klingenpfad hatte ich dir ja dir dieses/letzes Jahr doch vorgeschlagen. steht also immer noch auf der todo liste für den kommenden Sommer


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Januar 2009)

Tour bei bestem Sonnenschein

Umrundung der Quarzwerke und Eroberung der Glessener-Höhe mit

Walter,Patrick und Alex.

Die Tour heute hatte seinen besonderen Reiz,da es doch sehr kalt war und  teilweise durch gefrorenes Gebiet ging.

Die Aussicht war dennoch hervorragend und die Tour hatte mit den Mitfahrern super Spass gemacht.Alles super Typen.

Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Ausfahrten bei hoffentlich weiterhin schönem und trockenem  Wetter.

Hier dann der versprochen Link zur Tour
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.28222.html

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Ghostwheel (3. Januar 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Tour bei bestem Sonnenschein
> 
> Umrundung der Quarzwerke und Eroberung der Glessener-Höhe mit
> 
> Walter,Patrick und Alex.



Wie, da fährt noch jemand? Oh Mann, Leute, da verneige ich mich aber in Ehrfurcht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Um bei diesen Bodenverhältnissen ernsthafte Touren zu fahren, muß man schon ein ganz harter Knochen sein - ich kann momentan kaum _laufen_ auf der Glessener Höhe, ohne mir die Knochen zu brechen... vor allem der von Treckern und Schleppern zerfurchte und dann gefrorene Matsch ist ganz entzückend...


----------



## snoeren (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo Freddy & Co.,
hab gesehen, dass du am Samstag wieder auf Tour gehen möchtest. Wirst du auch Trails fahren oder wie schaut das Programm aus? Muss nun langsam mal wieder in Form kommen und was kann es da besseres geben als eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit dir/euch.

Gruß, Sören


----------



## Freddy41 (8. Januar 2009)

snoeren schrieb:


> Hallo Freddy & Co.,
> hab gesehen, dass du am Samstag wieder auf Tour gehen möchtest. Wirst du auch Trails fahren oder wie schaut das Programm aus? Muss nun langsam mal wieder in Form kommen und was kann es da besseres geben als eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit dir/euch.
> 
> Gruß, Sören



Kommt darauf an wer mitfährt und wie die Trails im Schnee so aussehen.
Ansonsten werden natürlich auch Trails gefahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MrGoodGuy (9. Januar 2009)

snoeren schrieb:


> Hallo Freddy & Co.,
> hab gesehen, dass du am Samstag wieder auf Tour gehen möchtest. Wirst du auch Trails fahren oder wie schaut das Programm aus? Muss nun langsam mal wieder in Form kommen und was kann es da besseres geben als eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit dir/euch.
> 
> Gruß, Sören



Wenn ich die Bemerkung von ghostwheel richtig interpretiere, dann ist die Strecke der Trail *g


----------



## kitesun (9. Januar 2009)

Friedhelm,

habe mich mal eingetragen, aber - wie gehabt - nur so weit die Füße tragen bzw. nicht erfroren sind.
Bis morgen
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (9. Januar 2009)

Hi Frank
Kein Problem.Werden es morgen eher gemütlich zugehen lassen.
Bin einfach gespannt wie es in der weißen Pracht zu fahren ist und werde es bestimmt genießen.Freu mich auf jedenfall auf jeden Mitfahrer.
Es wird also eine ganz entspannte Tour,und wer nicht mehr kann weil die Füße nicht mehr wollen kann dann halt jederzeit aussteigen.
Bis morgen dann.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## cube64 (9. Januar 2009)

Hi Männers!

Ist total schön bei Sonnenschein im Schnee zu fahren, habe es schon geniessen dürfen. Bin morgen schon bei der Mädelstour von Sports in Team verplant, sonst wäre ich dabei.

Habt viel Spaß! Falls ihr Sonntag fahrt, meldet euch!


LG
Manuela


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Januar 2009)

Hi Manuela
Schade das du schon verplant bist.
Wird Zeit das du mal wieder ein paar Runden mit uns über die Glessener-Höhen fährst.
Spass werden wir bei dem Wetter auf alle fälle haben.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## carboni2 (9. Januar 2009)

Hi Friedhelm,

ich habe gestern mit Markus den verlängerten Blackberrytrail (jetzt natürlich ohne Dornen) im besten Tiefschnee auf unserer Halde bezwungen - war war eine super Runde. Snow-Biken ist einfach toll. Bin morgen bei deiner Runde dabei.

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Januar 2009)

Tourbericht von heute.
Tour durch die Verschneiten Glessener-und Ichendorfer-Höhen

Es machten sich dann vom Treffpunkt aus 7 Verwegene Biker auf den Weg die Verschneiten Wege zu befahren.Folgende Fahrer waren dann auch am Start (Frank,Alex,Patrick,Christoph,Eduard,Micha und Freddy)

Es war schon eine enorme Herrausvorderung durch die verschneiten Wege zu fahren ohne sich das ein oder andere mal etwas im Schnee auszuruhen,manche von uns machten das in dem sie sich einfach mal fallen ließen,Freddy halt 2mal.

Alles in allem war es dann auch eine sehr Anspruchsvolle Tour die aber sehr Lustig war und mir sehr viel Spass bereitet hat.
Es waren dann auch mit An-und Abfahrt(ca14km.) 39,85km bei 341hm.

Freue mich auf weitere Touren.

Bilder folgen noch.

Tourdaten findet ihr hier:http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.28511.html
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Ghostwheel (10. Januar 2009)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Bemerkung von ghostwheel richtig interpretiere, dann ist die Strecke der Trail *g



Och, zum Laufen habe ich inzwischen Schneeketten zum Drunterschnallen, das funzt prima.  Das Biken überlassen wir besser einstweilen der Hardcore-Fraktion, aber der Frühling kommt bestimmt. Die Easy-Rider-Tour scharrt bereits mit den Hufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni2 (11. Januar 2009)

Hi Friedhelm,

hat gestern super viel Spaß gemacht. Schnee ist doch ein prima Untergrund - fast jeder Weg ist dann eine Herausforderung ans Popometer und die Koordination. Danke für die wie immer tolle Reiseleitung.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MrGoodGuy (12. Januar 2009)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Och, zum Laufen habe ich inzwischen Schneeketten zum Drunterschnallen, das funzt prima.  Das Biken überlassen wir besser einstweilen der Hardcore-Fraktion, aber der Frühling kommt bestimmt. Die Easy-Rider-Tour scharrt bereits mit den Hufen.



Okidoki!


----------



## dabl11 (24. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

bin nun endlich aus dem Winterschlaf (na ja gut, einige kleinere Touren habe ich während der Zeit auch bestritten) aufgewacht. Denke das ich ab nächste Woche wieder dabei bin.

@Freddy: Gibt´s bei dir auch wieder eine Mittwochstour?

Gruß an alle.

Daniel


----------



## TedStryker71 (24. Januar 2009)

@ Daniel - Frank und ich treffen uns morgen um 13Uhr am PR Weiden/West für eine Tour bei hoffentlich sonnigen 5°.


----------



## dabl11 (24. Januar 2009)

Hi Niels,

morgen sind wir leider zum Brunch eingeladen.
Ansonsten bin ich gerne wieder dabei.


Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Januar 2009)

dabl11 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin nun endlich aus dem Winterschlaf (na ja gut, einige kleinere Touren habe ich während der Zeit auch bestritten) aufgewacht. Denke das ich ab nächste Woche wieder dabei bin.
> 
> ...



Hi Daniel
Die Mittwochstouren werde ich erst wieder nach Karneval anbieten.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## TedStryker71 (25. Januar 2009)

Brunch bei dem geilen Wetter  - viel Spaß.
@ Freddy - trinkst Du dich jetzt bis Karneval langsam warm?


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Januar 2009)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> Brunch bei dem geilen Wetter  - viel Spaß.
> @ Freddy - trinkst Du dich jetzt bis Karneval langsam warm?



Nicht ganz
Hab im Moment zu viel Arbeit um Mittwochs zu fahren,das ganze wird dann nach Karneval weniger,so das ich die Touren dann Mittwochs wieder anbieten kann


----------



## dabl11 (16. Februar 2009)

Hi @ all,

ich hab gestern eine Tour über die glessener Höhe bestritten.
Und ich muss sagen, es ist echt zum :kotz: was die mit den Trails gemacht haben.

Ich hoffe die stellen das so wieder her, wie es vorher war.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute
Fährt hier in der Gegend überhaupt noch einer
Ich bin leider schon in der dritten Woche wegen Dauerhusten ausser gefecht gesetzt worden.Zu Allem übel muß ich jetzt auch noch 3Wochen am Stück arbeiten,das bedeutet auch an den Wochenenden.
Hoffe aber das ich dann endlich Anfangen kann mit der Vorbereitung für die ersten Rennen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbedu (23. Februar 2009)

Hej Friedhelm,
gute Besserung!
Melde Dich, wenn Du wieder auf den Beinen bist.
Gruß
Eduard


----------



## snoeren (23. Februar 2009)

Ich fahre - aber im Moment nur auf der Straße 

Wenn die Tage wieder länger werden, alle Mann genesen sind und die Wege wieder gut befahrbar fahr ich gerne mal wieder ne Runde mit euch durch den Westen.

Gruß, Sören


----------



## pd1 (23. Februar 2009)

HALLO!!!!
Ich bin die ganze zeit gefahren (westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de )!
Und auch viel auf der Straße und etwas Laufen  ( Winterpokal )


___________________________________________________
www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.endorfinbikes.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## kitesun (24. Februar 2009)

wie immer, fahre ich immer 
aber mit den Waldrodungsarbeiten wird immer schlimmer. Mindestens 4 Wege, die aktuell nicht mehr fahrbar sind, jede Woche kommen neue dazu. Aktuell sind die Trails an der Autobahnraststätte unpassierbar


----------



## Ghostwheel (24. Februar 2009)

kitesun schrieb:


> Aktuell sind die Trails an der Autobahnraststätte unpassierbar



Also von Königsdorf aus Richtung Quarzwerk ist dicht? 

Ich bin heute zum ersten Mal seit 3 Monaten wieder bissi gefahren, aber vorwiegend Asphalt, ist mir noch etwas zu schlammig draußen.


----------



## kitesun (24. Februar 2009)

nein, nicht alles, nur eine kleine Trialrunde, die man bisher fahren konnte direkt an der Raststätte


----------



## dabl11 (27. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

ob die die Trails wieder herstellen werden? Glaub eher nicht, oder.

Bin im Moment noch mit Margen-Darm außer Gefecht. Wird Zeit das wir endlich zusammen wieder ein paar Touren fahren.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## snoeren (27. Februar 2009)

dabl11 schrieb:


> ob die die Trails wieder herstellen werden? Glaub eher nicht, oder.


Dafür sind auch eher wir zuständig. Muss halt der Frank oder Freddy mal wieder mit der Motorsäge für Ordnung sorgen


----------



## DJayBee (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin dort auch häufig unterwegs und hab mir das Ausmaß der Zerstörung mal angeguckt, dabei auch gleich die Übeltäter bei der Arbeit entdeckt.


> Dafür sind auch eher wir zuständig.


Wenn ihr ne ,,Aufräumaktion" starten wollt, bin ich dabei 
mfg
DJayBee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (27. Februar 2009)

erstmal müssen die Arbeiter ja ihre Arbeit zu ende bringen und die Bäume rausziehen.
Sonst bin ich regelmäßig mit der Säge unterwegs und versuche die Trails freizuhalten
Frank


----------



## dabl11 (1. März 2009)

Hi Leute,

sollten irgendwelche Trailbauarbeiten anstehen, sagt bescheid, ich bin dabei !!


Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Freddy41 (3. März 2009)

So Leute
Denke mal das ich ab nächste Woche wieder fahren kann
Die Antibiotika hat dann wohl geholfen und die Grippe vertrieben
So fehlt dann nur noch die Sonne 
Wenn es soweit ist trage ich die Touren wieder ein.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## migster (17. März 2009)

Und meine Meniskus Geschichte ist leider noch nicht wirklich besser 
Aber dann bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei 




Freddy41 schrieb:


> So Leute
> Denke mal das ich ab nächste Woche wieder fahren kann
> Die Antibiotika hat dann wohl geholfen und die Grippe vertrieben
> So fehlt dann nur noch die Sonne
> ...


----------



## Freddy41 (18. März 2009)

Mist muss diesen Samstag schon wieder Arbeiten
Nächsten Samstag fahre ich dann bei Uli in Langenfeld,die erste fahrt seid Januar,das wird bestimmt hart
Aber danach gehts dann auch wieder hier bei uns los
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## hot-cilli (18. März 2009)

@Freddy,
wenn Ihr den Klingenpfad in Angriff nehmt würde ich gerne mit

verschnupfte Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Kerpen,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (18. März 2009)

Hi Michael
Habe heute mit Uli telefoniert.
Wir fahren wohl nicht den Klingenpfad.
Aber ein Teilstück ist dabei und der Rest der Tour soll auch sehr gut sein.
Also wenn du trotzdem mitfahren möchtest sag einfach Bescheid,dann fahren wir zusammen hin.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (18. März 2009)

dabl11 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> sollten irgendwelche Trailbauarbeiten anstehen, sagt bescheid, ich bin dabei !!
> 
> ...



Werde demnächst mal eine Tour hier fahren und nachsehen was so alles gemacht werden muss.Sag dann Bescheid falls die Trails bereinigt werden müssen
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## Fliewatüüt (20. März 2009)

Hallo.
Ich bin am Mittwoch Abend erstmalig im Bereich Königsdorf, Glessen mit meiner dezent gelben Jacke im Wald unterwegs gewesen. Da ich mich eigentlich überhaupt nicht auskenne, habe ich erstmal versucht, diesen ausgeschriebenen Wanderwegen A2 und A1 zu folgen. Bin ich da richtig in der Annahme, dass das die Glessener Höhe ist? Dabei hab ich auch ein paar Biker gesehen. Vielleicht besteht ja die Möglichkeit, mich mal in die Trails dort einzuweisen. Einen hab ich schon gefunden, doch mit Locals macht das immer mehr Spass und auch Sinn. Ich hab leider innerhalb der Woche nur geringe Möglichkeit, einen Internetzugang ausfindig zu machen, würde dann aber gerne mal mitfahren. Hoffentlich bis bald im Wald.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Angelboy22 (20. März 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich bin am Mittwoch Abend erstmalig im Bereich Königsdorf, Glessen mit meiner dezent gelben Jacke im Wald unterwegs gewesen. Da ich mich eigentlich überhaupt nicht auskenne, habe ich erstmal versucht, diesen ausgeschriebenen Wanderwegen A2 und A1 zu folgen. Bin ich da richtig in der Annahme, dass das die Glessener Höhe ist? Dabei hab ich auch ein paar Biker gesehen. Vielleicht besteht ja die Möglichkeit, mich mal in die Trails dort einzuweisen. Einen hab ich schon gefunden, doch mit Locals macht das immer mehr Spass und auch Sinn. Ich hab leider innerhalb der Woche nur geringe Möglichkeit, einen Internetzugang ausfindig zu machen, würde dann aber gerne mal mitfahren. Hoffentlich bis bald im Wald.
> 
> Gruß Robin



War heute auch auf der Glessener Höhe. Bin den Asphaltberg hoch und runter.
Habe jemanden mit gelber Jacke gesehen. Ich glaube mit einem Cannondale.
Bin aber dann über den Funkmasttrail wieder runter und der der in der gelben Jacke kam ist richtung Kreuz gefahren.
Warst du das?

Gruss Georg


----------



## Fliewatüüt (21. März 2009)

Nein, hab mich gestern wieder gen Hannover gequält. Bin nur die Woche arbeitsbedingt in Köln und habe die Möglichkeit, mich am Wochenende auf den schönen Trails im Deister rumzutreiben.

Aber von Montag bis Donnerstag bin ich für jede Schandtat bereit.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Freddy41 (22. März 2009)

So Leute
War dann heute seid langem endlich mal wieder mit dem Bike
auf der Glessener-Höhe unterwegs.
Mußte aber mit entsetzten feststellen das fast alle Trails,
dank Waldrodungen verschwunden sind.
Die Trails werden wohl auch noch eine ganze Zeit verschwunden bleiben,zumindest so lange bis die Wälder wieder einigermaßen frei
geräumt werden.
Meine heutige Tour war mal wieder richtig erfrischend
Zusammen waren es dann leider nur 38,71km
bei 463hm.
Aber für die erste Tour nach so langer Zeit war es dann doch
nicht so schlimm wie ich befürchtet hatte.
Mein Schnitt lag immerhin bei 20,9 km.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Ghostwheel (22. März 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> . Da ich mich eigentlich überhaupt nicht auskenne, habe ich erstmal versucht, diesen ausgeschriebenen Wanderwegen A2 und A1 zu folgen. Bin ich da richtig in der Annahme, dass das die Glessener Höhe ist?



A1... A2... pffft... wenn es aus Richtung Königsdorf auf Sandwegen nach oben geht, ist das immer irgendwie Glessener Höhe.  Im engeren Sinne ist es eigentlich das kleine Hochplateau rund ums Gipfelkreuz. Bei klarem Wetter wie in den letzten Tagen ist der Blick über Köln bis ins Bergische Land unbezahlbar. 

Da hat auch gerade irgendjemand überall Pfeile und Markierungen namens "GCP" (?) auf den Boden gesprüht, ist aber denke ich eher für Wanderer - geht nämlich u.a. die Treppe zum Gipfelkreuz hoch. Ich denke eher nicht, dass da jemand hochfährt. 

BTW, wenn ich schonmal hier bin - ich werde ab April eventuell wieder Easy-Rider-Touren in der Gegend anbieten (also "mit ohne Trails" ), fährt wieder jemand mit? Wird wieder Zeit, etwas in Form zu kommen, bin zwar den ganzen Winter gelaufen, aber beim Radeln hapert es nach ein paar Monaten Pause doch etwas...


----------



## Fin55 (23. März 2009)

@Ghostwheel: Ich würde mich da evtl. anschließen. Wäre eine gute Gelegenheit, mein neues Bike was einzufahren. 

Btw: Hi zusammen.


----------



## dabl11 (25. März 2009)

Mal wieder ein veregneter Tag. Ich könnt :kotz:

WO BLEIBT DER FRÜHLING??????????????

Musste jetzt mal gesagt werden.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Ghostwheel (25. März 2009)

dabl11 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein veregneter Tag. Ich könnt :kotz:
> 
> WO BLEIBT DER FRÜHLING??????????????



Tja, wem sagst du das... Ende letzter Woche waren die Bedingungen zwischendurch mal richtig brauchbar, und jetzt kann man den Wald erstmal wieder eine Weile vergessen. 

Als ob 3 Monate Dauerfrost nicht gereicht hätten, und das in einer der wärmsten Ecken Deutschlands. Soll aber ab Sonntag zumindest wärmer werden und auch erstmal trocken bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostwheel (28. März 2009)

Ich lehne mich jetzt mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und trage im LMB für kommenden Samstag 10:00 eine Easy-Rider-Tour ein. Mittelfristige Wettervorhersage sieht sehr gut aus, hoffentlich hält das so. Irgendwann muß das Scheißwetter schließlich mal aufhören.


----------



## kitesun (31. März 2009)

so, jetzt habe ich für Samstag morgen auch mal wieder eine Tour eingestellt. 

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (31. März 2009)

Tja Leute
Jetzt habt ihr die Qual der Wahl
Für Samstag habe ich noch keine Tour eingesetzt,wird aber bestimmt noch kommen.
Erst habe ich mal eine Tour für morgen eingesetzt.
Diese ist dann echt die erste Tour für mich in diesem Jahr seid Januar.
Heisst also das ich nicht so Fit bin wie sonst und es wohl eher ruhiger zugeht.
Hoffe es findet sich der ein oder andere Mitfahrer.
Es werden natürlich auch Singletrails gefahren falls es noch welche gibt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (4. April 2009)

So endlich der Tourbericht der Mittwochstour
Mitfahrer waren dann:
ransom-ct
Angelboy22
Fliewatüüt
Die Tour führte uns vom Treffpunkt quer durch die Glessener-Höhen anschließend rüber zur Fischbachhöhe und wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurück.
Die Tour war dann doch mit An- und Abfahrt immerhin 40,06km lang und hatte doch stolze 426Hm.
Mit einem Schnitt von 18,6kmh war es dann doch eher eine Tour die Mittel schnell und nicht wie angekündigt langsam war.
Hier noch die GPS Daten der Tour.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.31265.html
Ich hoffe die Mittfahrer hatten trotzdem ihren Spass daran.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Angelboy22 (4. April 2009)

Hallo Freddy

Die Tour hat mir sehr gut gefallen. War ne gut Gruppe und es hat spass gemacht.
Bist recht zügig unterwegs, aber ich arbeite dran

War gestern noch für en Stündchen im Wald und morgen gehts nach Brohltal. Mir die Höhenmeter in die Beine fahrn.

Gruss vom Patrick zurück.

Bis zur nächsten gut geführten Tour.

Gruss Georg


----------



## Freddy41 (4. April 2009)

Hi Georg
Freut mich das es dir gefallen hat.
Bis zur nächsten Tour Friedhelm


----------



## tommycgn (4. April 2009)

Hi zusammen,
bin per google auf euere Diskussion geraten!  Bin dabei mein Hobby Bike wieder zu aktivieren, lange Jahre vernachlässigt... Was ich nun suche ist wieder ein wenig Kontakt zu anderen Bikern zwecks gemeinsamer Touren. Bin ich da denn hier richtig? Da ich erst wieder anfange ist auch die Frage inwieweit ich mich da einreihen kann... Habt ihr ein paar Anfängertipps für mich? 

grüße thomas


----------



## Angelboy22 (4. April 2009)

Hallo

Mein Tip einfach ab in den Wald und spass haben.
schau auch mal in die LMB Angebote.

Viel spass beim wieder Einstieg.

Gruss


----------



## tommycgn (4. April 2009)

Das ging  ja schnell... und die finde ich wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (4. April 2009)

oben rechts: last minute biking


----------



## Ghostwheel (4. April 2009)

Wow, hier ist ja schwer was los. Man merkt, dass der Frühling endlich da ist. 

Die Easy-Rider-Tour war heute auch zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr unterwegs.
Mitfahrer:
    * RunningPumi
    * windsurfer1987
    * Meadow_Cologne

Ging vom Parkplatz Dansweiler über die Glessener Höhe und Fischbachhöhe und dann knapp unterhalb des Gipfelkreuzes wieder zurück. Waren ca. 35km mit einem Schnitt um die 19 und laut GPS ca. 500Hm. Letzeres erscheint mir etwas viel, aber ich habe ja selbst nur einen Simpel-Tacho von Tchibo, kann also gut sein, dass ich das mit den ganzen Schlenkern bisher unterschätzt habe. 

Hat Spass gemacht, ich stelle für nächsten Samstag 10:00 wieder eine Tour rein.

@tomycgn: Einsteiger sind immer willkommen.


----------



## Freddy41 (5. April 2009)

Habe für Mittwoch mal die nächste Tour eingetragen
Hoffe das es schön bleibt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (5. April 2009)

auch ein kleiner Bericht von unserer Tour gestern morgen.

Mitfahrer waren:

Scale30
TedStryker71
123disco

Am Treffpunkt haben sich spontan noch 2 Mitfahrer eingefunden, die aber schon nach der ersten Steigung aufgegeben haben. Naja, mit einen Singlespeeder hat man auch in unseren Hügeln Probleme. Bis zum nächsten Mal.

In Königsdorf sind wir in dem Wald am Quarzsandwerk eingefahren, einmal um die Kiesgrube rum, die Röttgen Höhe hoch und wieder runter, rüber zur Hohen Scholle und ins Marienfeld rein und dann langsam wieder zurück. Haben alle Trails mitgenommen.

Wie ungefähr angekündigt waren es 40 Kilometer bei 450 Höhenmeter. Hat Spaß gemacht.

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (5. April 2009)

@ kitesun - jau muss ich auch sagen, war eine klasse Tour gestern, hat echt Spaß gemacht. Der Sommer kann kommen. Am Osterwochenende bin ich leider schon wieder unterwegs - aber Ostermontag vielleicht falls das Wetter mitspielt? Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (6. April 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So endlich der Tourbericht der Mittwochstour
> Mitfahrer waren dann:
> ransom-ct
> Angelboy22
> ...



Herzlichen Dank für´s mitnehmen, ich hoffe, ich hab euch nicht zu doll aufgehalten. Ich bin erstmal bis Ende April raus, da ich gen Heimat in den Deister fahre. Hoffe dort aber gewaltig Meter machen zu können, damit ich nicht den Bremsklotz spiele. Mir hat es gehörig Spass gemacht und gezeigt, was ich noch lernen will. Bin also dann im weiteren Verlauf des Sommers gerne dabei, wenn die Geschwindigkeit nicht zu hoch wird. Können wir dann aber ja im Vorfeld absprechen. Viel Spass wünsch ich euch.
Gruß Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RunningPumi (6. April 2009)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Wow, hier ist ja schwer was los. Man merkt, dass der Frühling endlich da ist.



Ja, Ghostwheel, war eine tolle Tour. Obwohl sie für mich als gerade aus dem Winterschlaf erwachend alles andere als "easy" war .

Lt. GPSies waren es 313 Hm - hier die Tour aus dem All betrachtet: http://www.gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=saisnzwmtcstgnyq.

Bis zum nächsten Mal dann.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Ghostwheel (7. April 2009)

RunningPumi schrieb:


> Lt. GPSies waren es 313 Hm - hier die Tour aus dem All betrachtet: http://www.gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=saisnzwmtcstgnyq.



OK, 313Hm kommt eher hin. 

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Freddy41 (7. April 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank für´s mitnehmen, ich hoffe, ich hab euch nicht zu doll aufgehalten. Ich bin erstmal bis Ende April raus, da ich gen Heimat in den Deister fahre. Hoffe dort aber gewaltig Meter machen zu können, damit ich nicht den Bremsklotz spiele. Mir hat es gehörig Spass gemacht und gezeigt, was ich noch lernen will. Bin also dann im weiteren Verlauf des Sommers gerne dabei, wenn die Geschwindigkeit nicht zu hoch wird. Können wir dann aber ja im Vorfeld absprechen. Viel Spass wünsch ich euch.
> Gruß Robin



Hi Robin
Du warst natürlich kein Bremsklotz und bist jederzeit willkommen.
Hauptsache es hat dir Spass bereitet und war nicht zu schnell für dich.
Wie schon gesagt werden die Touren in der Woche immer in einem für alle angenehmen Tempo gefahren.Also wäre es schön wenn du öfter dabei sein könntest.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Fliewatüüt (9. April 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Robin
> Du warst natürlich kein Bremsklotz ...
> 
> Das ist nett und baut auf. Bin im Laufe des Sommers gerne öfter dabei. Und die Form wird sich noch steigern (will ich hoffen). Schönen Gruß aus Hannover (nach einer 5-Stundenfahrt gestern Abend).
> ...


----------



## MrGoodGuy (9. April 2009)

RunningPumi schrieb:


> Ja, Ghostwheel, war eine tolle Tour. Obwohl sie für mich als gerade aus dem Winterschlaf erwachend alles andere als "easy" war .
> 
> Lt. GPSies waren es 313 Hm - hier die Tour aus dem All betrachtet: http://www.gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=saisnzwmtcstgnyq.
> 
> ...



Ich werde versuchen, mich bei der nächsten Tour auch wieder einzuklinken - nach einer verletzungsbedingten Pause. 313 Hm roundabout sollte ich trotzdem schaffen


----------



## TedStryker71 (9. April 2009)

Plant jemand eine Tour am Ostermontag? Bin am Wochenende unterwegs aber Sonntagabend wieder in Köln und hätte Lust Montag eine Tour zu fahren.


----------



## kitesun (9. April 2009)

Hi Niels,

so eine Zufall. Eine Tour habe ich gerade eingestellt.

Treffpunkt diesmal aber am Parkplatz Alte Aachener Straße.

Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (9. April 2009)

und ich mich gerade angemeldet! Sehr gut.


----------



## Ghostwheel (10. April 2009)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> 313 Hm roundabout sollte ich trotzdem schaffen



Sowas ähnliches bist du auch schon mitgefahren... wir haben diesmal lediglich am Ende ab Kohlenbahn/Hallerhof den Rückweg über die Glessener Höhe genommen (bzw. knapp unterhalb) statt aussenrum flach.

Nächste Mitfahrgelegenheit voraussichtlich Sa 18.4.


----------



## Freddy41 (11. April 2009)

Die gestrige Tour waren wir dann zu Gast bei Uli in Langenfeld
Die Tour war dann auch bei super Sonnenschein extrem schön
Hier die versprochenen Tourdaten für Uli.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.31800.html
Viel Spass bei der virtuellen Route .
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (13. April 2009)

kleiner Tourbericht von heute:

Mitfahrer waren:

cube64 - Manuela
TedStryker71 - Niels
jobo1 - Achim

Vom Treffpunkt haben wir erstmal die Wege und Trails am Fuße der Glessener Höhe genommen, dann zum Kreuz hoch, am Mast runter, rüber zum Abtsbusch, dann einen kleinen Schlenker gemacht und wieder hoch zur Glessener Höhe. Hinten wieder runter und dann nochmal ein paar Trails genommen. 

Die Tour war nicht so lang - ein wenig verschätzt - aber mit An- und Abreise waren es bei mir 42 Kilometer mit 430 Höhenmeter. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Frank


----------



## ratze_73 (13. April 2009)

Hallihallo 
Sind eure Touren auch für ein Cross-Bike mit 50mm Federweg ausgelegt ?
Wieviel km haben die Touren ? 

Gruss
ratze


----------



## Freddy41 (13. April 2009)

ratze_73 schrieb:


> Hallihallo
> Sind eure Touren auch für ein Cross-Bike mit 50mm Federweg ausgelegt ?
> Wieviel km haben die Touren ?
> 
> ...



Hi ratze
Also meine Touren wohl eher nicht,aber die von Ghostwheel könnten dann vielleicht auch mit deinem Federweg gefahren werden.
Aber er wird dir da bestimmt noch Auskunft drüber geben.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Ghostwheel (14. April 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Also meine Touren wohl eher nicht,aber die von Ghostwheel könnten dann vielleicht auch mit deinem Federweg gefahren werden.
> Aber er wird dir da bestimmt noch Auskunft drüber geben.



Da sehe ich eigentlich kein großes Problem... könnte an einigen Stellen etwas haarig werden, aber im Prinzip sollte das gehen. Sollte aber geländetaugliche Bereifung drauf sein.

@ratze: Die GPS-Daten meiner letzten Tour findest du hier.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## PeterPan67 (16. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne die ein oder andere Tour mitfahren und halte mal die Augen offen, wann wieder etwas geht.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## hummock (17. April 2009)

@Friedhelm

Schön das Dir die Tour gefallen hat,waren auch beste 
Verhältnisse und nicht einmal verfahren

Danke für die Daten,ist ja ne feine Sache

Hier meine Tourdaten von Ostermontag.Mit Manni und Co
rund um Wuppertal:  Km 117,45
                            Hm 2.628
                    Fahrzeit  7Std.54min

  Ich war ganz schön platt

MfG
    Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (17. April 2009)

hummock schrieb:


> @Friedhelm
> 
> Schön das Dir die Tour gefallen hat,waren auch beste
> Verhältnisse und nicht einmal verfahren
> ...



Das ist hart
Bin stolz auf dich
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (17. April 2009)

Kleiner Bericht der Mittwochstour
Die Tour fand bei super sonnigem Wetter mit extrem tollen Mitfahrern statt
Mitfahrer waren dann
ransom-ct
pd1
jobo1
Es ging rund um die Glessener-Höhen und die Fischbachhöhe.
Es wurde alles gefahren was uns vor die Räder kam und das mit total trockenem Untergrund
Alles in allem waren es dann auch 43,03km
Bei immerhin 447Hm und einem Schnitt von 18,5 und das mitten in der Woche.
Das war echt eine klasse Tour,hat mir wirklich mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht.
Bis bald Friedhelm


----------



## jobo1 (18. April 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Kleiner Bericht der Mittwochstour
> Die Tour fand bei super sonnigem Wetter mit extrem tollen Mitfahrern statt
> Mitfahrer waren dann
> ransom-ct
> ...


Hat super Spass gemacht, danke dass ich in der Liga mitfahren darf!
Werde an den Abfahrten noch arbeiten.
Hoffe bis bald,Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (19. April 2009)

Hi Achim
Freut mich das es dir Spass bereitet hat.
Habe dann auch mal gleich die nächste Mittwochstour eingetragen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Fliewatüüt (20. April 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> ...
> Habe dann auch mal gleich die nächste Mittwochstour eingetragen.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hallo Friedhelm.
Bin wieder aus Hannover da und würde Mittwoch mitkommen wollen, wenn es eure Geschwindigkeit zuläßt . Welches Tempo ist denn geplant (da ich letztes mal die "langsame" Geschwindigkeit deiner "ersten" Tour mitgefahren bin, werde ich vorsichtig).

Gruß Robin


----------



## Freddy41 (20. April 2009)

Keine Sorge Robin
Mittwoch wird es nicht so schnell,da ich am Sonntag ein Rennen habe.
Kannst also ruhig das tolle Wetter nutzen,um mit uns eine schöne Runde hier zu fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Angelboy22 (20. April 2009)

Hallo Freddy

Auch ich würde mich gerne wieder anschliessen.
Wenn ich nicht zu spät von der arbeit komme.

Gruss Georg


----------



## Freddy41 (20. April 2009)

Angelboy22 schrieb:


> Hallo Freddy
> 
> Auch ich würde mich gerne wieder anschliessen.
> Wenn ich nicht zu spät von der arbeit komme.
> ...



Hi Georg
Hoffe das du es schaffen kannst,wenn nicht rede einfach mal mit Patrick.
Er wird es dir ermöglichen.
Hoffe dann bis Mittwoch.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## cube64 (20. April 2009)

Friedhelm, Sundern ist doch Samstag ?!? 

Mittwochs kann ich ja normalerweise nicht, aber vielleicht schaffe ich es ausnahmsweise diese Woche!


Gruß
Manuela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (20. April 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge Robin
> Mittwoch wird es nicht so schnell,da ich am Sonntag ein Rennen habe.
> Kannst also ruhig das tolle Wetter nutzen,um mit uns eine schöne Runde hier zu fahren.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Ich werd`dich dann dran erinnern, wenn ich Luft finde.
Bis Mittwoch.

Gruß Robin


----------



## kitesun (21. April 2009)

das Wetter soll bis zum Wochenende schön bleiben, da ist eine Tour im Bergischen wieder mal dran. Also im LMB für Samstag um 10 Uhr ab Burscheid.

Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (21. April 2009)

Hi Frank, muss die Woche noch einige erledigen, wenn ich alles packe bin ich Samstag am Start, gebe spätestens Freitag bescheid. Lust ist groß.


----------



## Freddy41 (21. April 2009)

cube64 schrieb:


> Friedhelm, Sundern ist doch Samstag ?!?
> 
> Mittwochs kann ich ja normalerweise nicht, aber vielleicht schaffe ich es ausnahmsweise diese Woche!
> 
> ...



Hi Manuela
Stimmt Sundern ist Samstag,wäre ich doch glatt einen Tag zu Spät angereist.Danke für den Hinweis
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Angelboy22 (21. April 2009)

Hallo 

Hab heute schon mal die Glessener Kippe durchforstet. Mit Patrick zusammen.
Also so en paar Sachen sind nicht so schön zu fahren, vieleicht mit Neoprenanzug
Vor allem die Komprisionen die am Parkplatz beginnen sind sehr schlecht zu fahren.
Na wir werden es ja morgen sehen. Wenn wir uns sehen.

Gruss Georg


----------



## Fliewatüüt (23. April 2009)

Moin, Moin
@ Freddy: Schöne Tour gestern Abend. Hat mir Spass gemacht. Viel Glück beim Rennen am Samstag. 

@ Ransom: Danke für´s Einstellen der Schaltung. Mal schauen, was wir nächste Woche finden. Bei euch lern ich wirklich `ne Menge über mein Bike (und leider auch über mich und meinen Trainingszustand ) Aber das wird schon. 

Wünsch euch viel Spass heute und lasst euch nicht unterkriegen.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Freddy41 (23. April 2009)

Hi Robin
Freut mich das es dir gefallen hat
Hier kommt dann auch ein kleiner Bericht dazu.
Mitfahrer waren dann auch
ransom-ct (Klaus)
Fliewatüüt (Robin)
jojb1 (Achim)

Alles in allem waren es dann auch bei sehr angenehmen Mitfahrern ingesamt
42,35km bei immerhin stolzen 577Hm und das bei einer Mittwochstour
Es ging Rund um die Qaurzwerke und anschließend einen kleinen Schlenker hier auf der Glessener-Höhe.
Hier könnt ihr das ganze dann mal etwas anders betrachten.
Hoffe euch hat die Tour auch so gut gefallen wie mir.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.32753.html.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Fin55 (23. April 2009)

@Ghostwheel: Hattest du für den 25. April nicht eine Easy-Rider-Tour eingetragen? Schon wieder ausgetragen? Schade, wäre eigentlich gerne mitgefahren.


----------



## Ghostwheel (24. April 2009)

Fin55 schrieb:


> @Ghostwheel: Hattest du für den 25. April nicht eine Easy-Rider-Tour eingetragen? Schon wieder ausgetragen? Schade, wäre eigentlich gerne mitgefahren.



Da ist mir was dazwischengekommen, aber da sich bis 2 Tage vorher niemand angemeldet hatte, habe ich das hier auch nicht groß abgekündigt. Die nächste ist voraussichtlich am 9.5.


----------



## Freddy41 (25. April 2009)

@ Patrick
Hier die Versprochenen Daten vom Rennen in Sundern.
War ein sehr Anspruchsvolles Rennen,was Patrick,Manuela und Freddy,doch sehr gut gefahren sind.
Die genauen Daten findet ihr hier.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.32892.html
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostwheel (2. Mai 2009)

Ich habe jetzt für Sa, 9.5., wieder eine Easy-Rider-Tour gelistet. Voraussichtlich kommen auch noch Termine für die nachfolgenden beiden Samstage, jeweils 10:00 wie üblich.


----------



## Fin55 (9. Mai 2009)

Neeeeiiinnnn. Das gibts nicht. Ich war mir so sicher, dass die Tour am Sonntag stattfindet. Und jetzt schau ich hier rein und seh dann Sa 9.5.... Sorry...


----------



## Ghostwheel (9. Mai 2009)

Fin55 schrieb:


> Neeeeiiinnnn. Das gibts nicht. Ich war mir so sicher, dass die Tour am Sonntag stattfindet. Und jetzt schau ich hier rein und seh dann Sa 9.5.... Sorry...



Tja, dein Pech, aber kann ja mal passieren. Wir haben eine Viertelstunde gewartet und sind dann eben ohne dich losgefahren. Ich glaube, Ellen hat jetzt Muskelkater. 

Die nächste Tour ist heute in einer Woche, also 10:00 SAMSTAGS. 

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Ghostwheel (16. Mai 2009)

Easy-Rider-Tour war heute wieder unterwegs, Mitfahrer: Sebastian (Fin55). Nach den Niederschlagsmengen vom Vortag war es eine reichlich schlammige Angelegenheit, wir haben deswegen auch einige Passagen ausgelassen. War in schwerem Boden vor allem auf Sand trotzdem recht anstrengend, mit 33km und einem Schnitt um die 20 waren wir aber recht flott unterwegs.  Höhenmeter schätze ich etwa 200.

Nächsten Samstag ist nochmal eine Tour, vorläufig die letzte bis Juli. 

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Freddy41 (18. Mai 2009)

So Leute
Hab dann endlich mal wieder eine Mittwochstour eingetragen.
Hoffe doch auf Rege Anteilnahme.
Ist alles Training für die Rennen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (18. Mai 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Ist alles Training für die Rennen


Welche Rennen denn mein Lieber? Erzähl mal mehr ...
Ich sollte meinen Hintern auch mal wieder in den MTB-Sattel schwingen, falls ich noch weiß wie es geht 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Fliewatüüt (19. Mai 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So Leute
> Hab dann endlich mal wieder eine Mittwochstour eingetragen.
> Hoffe doch auf Rege Anteilnahme.
> Ist alles Training für die Rennen
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hallo Freddy.
Ich bin raus für die nächsten Wochen. Muß erstmal die nächsten Wochen Urlaub in Singapur und auf Bali machen. Werde dann erst wieder Ende Juni dazustoßen können. Wünsch dir und deinen Mitstreitern bei den Rennen viel Glück und Erfolg.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Ghostwheel (22. Mai 2009)

@Easy-Rider-Tour: Die Waldwege sind teilweise grenzwertig - Tour startet nur, wenn es jetzt 100% trocken bleibt. Wenn nicht, sage ich aber noch explizit ab, Wettervorhersage ist ja eher positiv.


----------



## Freddy41 (22. Mai 2009)

Kleiner Bericht der Mittwochstour
Mitfahrer waren
Achim
Eduard
Klaus
Es wurde die gewohnte Tour über Fischbachöhe und Glessener-Höhe gefahren,dieses mal aber in Umgekehrter Richtung.
Zusammen waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt 36,60km bei 350Hm
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (22. Mai 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Hallo Freddy.
> Ich bin raus für die nächsten Wochen. Muß erstmal die nächsten Wochen Urlaub in Singapur und auf Bali machen. Werde dann erst wieder Ende Juni dazustoßen können. Wünsch dir und deinen Mitstreitern bei den Rennen viel Glück und Erfolg.
> 
> Gruß Robin



Hi Robin
Soviel Urlaub hätte ich auch gerne einmal.Viel Spass dabei
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (22. Mai 2009)

snoeren schrieb:


> Welche Rennen denn mein Lieber? Erzähl mal mehr ...
> Ich sollte meinen Hintern auch mal wieder in den MTB-Sattel schwingen, falls ich noch weiß wie es geht
> 
> Liebe Grüße



Hi Sören
Du fährst wohl nur noch Rennrad oder
Spass beiseite,wird echt mal wieder Zeit das du dich hier bei uns für die Touren mit einträgst.Das mit den Rennen kann dir besser Patrick sagen,er fährt einiges mehr wie ich.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## mtbedu (23. Mai 2009)

Hej Friedhelm,
am So hat mich meine Frau verplant (hab' ich soeben von meinem Sohn mitbekommen)...
Gruß
Eduard


----------



## kitesun (26. Mai 2009)

so, jetzt habe ich für Samstag auch mal wieder eine Tour eingestellt.
Frank


----------



## dabl11 (30. Mai 2009)

Hi @ all,

schöne Grüße aus dem heißen (45°C) Las Vegas. 
In zwei Wochen ist unsere Rundreise beendet dann meld ich mich mal wieder.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## kitesun (30. Mai 2009)

tour für heute muß ich leider krankheitsbedingt absagen
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (30. Mai 2009)

Hier die Tourdaten von Mittwoch.
Mitfahrer waren dann auch
Eduard
Georg
und kurzzeitig Patrick
Los ging es im Trockenen pünktlich Richtung Dansweiler,bis dahin war es eine trockene Tour.
Anschließend Richtung Glessener Kreuz,wo es dann schließlich auch Anfing zu Regnen und uns Patrick verlassen hat.
Der Rest fuhr weiter und erklomm zum zweiten Mal das Glessener Kreuz um anschließend die Treppenabfahrt zu genießen (Diese war dann auch zum ersten mal für Georg kein Problem)
Weiter unten wagten wir dann auch die zweite Treppenabfahrt um Anschließend wider zum Treffpunkt zu gelangen.
Alles in allem waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt 31,99km bei 424hm.
Gruß an alle Mitfahrer.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Mai 2009)

Habe dann für morgen eine Tour ab 10.00 Uhr eingetragen,hoffe doch das sich der ein oder andere Mitfahrer bei dem sonnigen Wetter noch eintragen wird.
@Frank
Bei dem schönen Wetter krank zu sein ist echt Mies.
Wünsche dir eine schnelle Genesung.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Mai 2009)

dabl11 schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> schöne Grüße aus dem heißen (45°C) Las Vegas.
> In zwei Wochen ist unsere Rundreise beendet dann meld ich mich mal wieder.
> ...



Hi Daniel
Deinen Job möchte ich auch haben,du bist ja nur Unterwegs.
Da bleibt dir kaum Zeit um einige Runden hier mit uns zu drehen.
Viel Spass in Las Vegas(und bleib mir von den Kasinos fern,sonst wirst du nachher noch zum reichsten Biker hier bei uns.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Mai 2009)

Heutige Tour startete unter besten Bedingungen bei mir zu Hause.
Mitfahrer waren dann Rolf und Klaus.
Es wurde alles mitgenommen was wir auf der Glessener-und Rund um die fahren kann.
Es waren dann auch 55,52km bei immerhin 774Hm.
Hoffe doch das wir mit Rolf einen neuen Mitfahrer gefunden haben.
Bis Mittwoch dann 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (11. Juni 2009)

neuer Versuch: Samstag um 10 Uhr ab Parkplatz Weiden-West.
Es geht rund ums Quarzsandwerk mit allen Steigungen, die es gibt, auch was Neues ist dabei.

Frank


----------



## Vaddern13 (12. Juni 2009)

Moin!
Hab nach jahrelanger Abstinenz mein "altes" Hardtail wieder fit gemacht. Und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach Trails / Touren im Kölner Westen. Würde mich gerne mal bei euch einklinken. Die letzten (entscheidenden) Teile kommen allerdings erst in 1,5 Wochen. 
...also wäre ich bei einer Tour in 2 Wochen mit am Start....


----------



## kitesun (14. Juni 2009)

Dann mal herzlich willkommen vaddern,
Köln-Weiden hört sich gut an.
Fahre hier seit Jahren, und kenne jeden Weg.
Da ich am Wochenende hier immer fahre, und die Touren nicht so oft hier einstelle, kannste auch einfach mir eine PM schicken.
Bis zur ersten Tour
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Juni 2009)

So.
Habe dann für Mittwoch mal eine Tour ins LMB gesetzt.
Hoffe es bleibt trocken.
Der Regen nervt nämlich langsam
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## RunningPumi (23. Juni 2009)

Hi,

schönes Wetter ist angesagt! Ist denn 19:30 richtig? War doch sonst immer um 18:30, oder?

Wo genau ist denn der Treffpunkt? Parkplatz Alte Aachener sagt mir nix...

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Juni 2009)

Hi Patrick
!9.30 Uhr ist echt die falsche Zeit,habe da bei der Tourausschreibung gepennt
Ist jetzt Aktuell 18.45 Uhr.
Der Parkplatz ist in Königsdorf wo früher der Wanderparkplatz mit der Grillhütte war.
Fährst einfach in Königsdorf hoch und biegst oben am Ende an der Fußgängerampel nach rechts ab,da wo auch die Baumschule ist.dann fährst du einfach bis zum Schluß durch und bist am Treffpunkt.
Hier die Ansicht vom Treffpunkt.Klick einfach den Link an,hoffe es hilft bei der Anfahrt.
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...32969,6.740649&spn=0.007154,0.013647&t=h&z=16
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (24. Juni 2009)

Moin Friedhelm und Konsorten.
Bin aus meinem Urlaub (leider) zurück und werde nächste Woche nach sechswöchiger Abstinenz wieder (hoffentlich) in das Geschehen eingreifen. Somit würde dann die rote Laterne an mich zurückgegeben werden können.
Euch viel Spass heute.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Juni 2009)

Hi Robin
Bei dem Wetter gestern war der Spass ja eigentlich vorprogrammiert
Somit sind wir dann gestern auch 42,24km bei 429hm gefahren.
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Juni 2009)

Nach den Regenfällen von Gestern,haben Rolf und ich uns geeinigt die heutige Tour auf der Straße zu fahren.
Die Tour war dann auch mit 70,84km bei 355hm und einem Schnitt von 25,3kmh Recht Anspruchsvoll.
Mein dank ist dann auch für Rolf für die tolle Tour mit ihm.
Hat auch auf der Straße richtig Spass gemacht und ist immer eine Alternative wenn es im Wald halt nicht geht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Ghostwheel (29. Juni 2009)

Hi alle,

Ich bin wieder im Lande und habe für kommenden Samstag wieder eine Easy-Rider-Tour eingetragen.  Wegen der hohen Temperaturen Start diesmal bereits um 9:00.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Juni 2009)

So habe dann doch eine Mittwochstour eingetragen da sich die Arbeitszeiten für den Mittwoch in Grenzen halten und ich pünktlich zu Hause bin.Wäre auch echt Schade gewesen bei dem klasse Wetter die Abendliche Tour nicht zu fahren.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## mtbedu (2. Juli 2009)

Ciao Leutz, nos vemos!
@ Friedhelm: für Ernst per Rechnung -> Danke 
hasta luego
Eduard


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Juli 2009)

mtbedu schrieb:


> Ciao Leutz, nos vemos!
> @ Friedhelm: für Ernst per Rechnung -> Danke
> hasta luego
> Eduard



Lohnt das für 15


----------



## Ghostwheel (11. Juli 2009)

Kommt man eigentlich schon (legal  ) in den Bergheimer Tagebau rein? Wenn man vom Aussichtspunkt an der Fischbachhöhe (beim Modellflugplatz) runterschaut, sehe ich da links Richtung Quadrath Leute auf Feldwegen rumlaufen oder bilde ich mir das ein?  Könnte mich bitte Friedhelm oder sonst ein Orstkundiger mal aufklären.


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Juli 2009)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Kommt man eigentlich schon (legal  ) in den Bergheimer Tagebau rein? Wenn man vom Aussichtspunkt an der Fischbachhöhe (beim Modellflugplatz) runterschaut, sehe ich da links Richtung Quadrath Leute auf Feldwegen rumlaufen oder bilde ich mir das ein?  Könnte mich bitte Friedhelm oder sonst ein Orstkundiger mal aufklären.



Tja ich Glaube es ist noch nicht erlaubt auf diesen Wegen zu fahren,da das Gebiet immer noch Gesperrt ist.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterT. (19. Juli 2009)

Moin Jungs, bin vor ca 2 Monaten zugezogen und suche nach ordentlichen Touren hier im Kölner Westen, wohne selbst am Aachener Weiher. Bin aus dem Aachener Kreis zugezogen und war deshalb des häufigeren in der Brunsummer Heide (NL) sowie Teverener Heide unterwegs........Kann mir jemand ein paar Tips geben bzgl. Touren?


----------



## kitesun (20. Juli 2009)

@masterT.

willkommen in Köln,

du kannst die Aachener Straße hochfahren (per Rad oder Linie 1) bis zur Endhaltestelle Weiden-West. Von dort fahren wir öfters los entweder zur Glessener Höhe (noch ca. 6 Kilometer) oder zum Quarzsandwerk Frechen (noch ca. 3 Kilometer) und noch weiter zur Ichendorfer Höhe oder Marienfeld. Nur ordentlich Höhenmeter bekommt man dort nicht geboten. So ca. 300-400 Höhenmeter auf 20 Kilometer aber schon einiges an Trails.

Frank


----------



## masterT. (21. Juli 2009)

Danke für den Tipp, jetzt muss ich nur noch warten, bis mein fuss wieder abschwillt (so ne blöde bremse hatte es auf mein sprunggelenk abgesehen und lecker zugebissen......) und dann kann es endlich wieder losgehen, vll. fährt man ja auch mal zusammen....

so schönen Feierabend noch!!!

Gruß René


----------



## rottenflieger (1. August 2009)

guten tag

wollte mich kurz vorstellen
ich heiße stefan und bin 22 jahre
ich fahre ein grand canyon 7.0
finde ich voll cool das es hier fahrgemeinschaften gibt=)
fahre meißt im stadtwald oder durch den königsdorfer wald und glessener höhe
mfg stefan


----------



## Ghostwheel (2. August 2009)

Hi Stefan,

Willkommen im Club. Im Moment scheinen hier alle in Urlaub zu sein oder so, aber egal. 

@alle: besteht Interesse an einer Easy-Rider-Tour nächsten Samstagmorgen, also ohne Singetrails, über Glessener Höhe/Fischbachhöhe, eventuell mit einem Schlenker über Wiedenfelder Höhe. Letzteres wäre aber mit einer längeren Anfahrt über Asphalt verbunden, da müßt ihr mal eure Reifen befragen. 30-50km je nachdem, Tempo mittel, gebt mal Laut.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## rottenflieger (8. August 2009)

hi
hatte gestern eine tour gemacht( start köln lövenich)
wollten eigentlich zum tagebau nach bei bergheim 
über glesserner höhe königsdorferwald
als wir dort ankamen sahen wir leider keine bagger^^
sind dann bisschen weiter gefahren und hatten dann einen ableger dort gesehen das wars dann aber auch^
nun wollten wir uns auf den weg machen auf die sophienhöhe
doch bis dahin kamen wir leider nicht mehr
es began stark zu gewittern und zu regnen und wir machten halt in kleintroisdorf an einer bushaltestelle
als es weniger wurde sind wir schnell von kleintroisdorf nach bedburg bf gefahren um von dort mit dem zug nach haus zu fahren.
bis zum gewitter war es eig eine super tour
wollen die aufjedenfall wiederholen also dann bis zu sophienhöhe drauf und dann mit dem rad wieder zurück
falls jmd interesse hätte mitzufahren immer gern
die tour ohne rückfahrt hatte wir bis zum bf ca. 40km
denke mit rückfahrt ca.70km
ps:kennt sich jmd gut aus auf der sophienhöhe ob da paar trails sind oder sowas 
mfg stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RunningPumi (8. August 2009)

Tja, der Tagebau Bergheim ist ja ausgekohlt und wird jetzt wieder Landschaft. Der letzte Absetzer hat sich vor ein paar Wochen vom zukünftigen Acker gemacht und macht jetzt ein Geländeeinschnitt zu, bevor er weiterfährt. Das wäre ja mal eine gute Gelegenheit, ihn bei seiner Reise zu beobachten. Ist ja immer recht spektakulär, wenn so ein Teil z.B. die A61 überquert.

Die Sophienhöhe kenne ich nicht (nur aus der Ferne). Wenn Du mal Singletrails fahren möchtest, so gibt es einige wohl um das Frechener Quarzwerk, an der Glessener Höhe und Rund um die Villeseen bei Brühl. Für alle "Locations" gibt es immer wieder mal einige LMBs, einfach mal reingucken.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Freddy41 (9. August 2009)

So Leute
Habe dann mal für Donnerstagabend eine Tour ins LMB eingetragen.
Fahre zwar normal Mittwochs,aber die Wetterprognose für Donnerstag ist eindeutig besser.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Fliewatüüt (10. August 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So Leute
> Habe dann mal für Donnerstagabend eine Tour ins LMB eingetragen.
> Fahre zwar normal Mittwochs,aber die Wetterprognose für Donnerstag ist eindeutig besser.
> Bis dahin Friedhelm



Hallo Freddy.
Schade, denn am Donnerstag bin ich schon auf dem Heimweg. Und dann hat sich das alles erstmal bis November für mich erledigt, da ich den restlichen Sommer "leider" in Hamburg (verm. mit einem Bier an der Alster ) verbringe. Ich weiß, es gibt schöneres als Hamburg im Sommer zu erleben, doch was tut man nicht alles für Geld  .

Gruß Robin


----------



## Freddy41 (10. August 2009)

Schade Robin
Sieht dann wohl wieder mal nach einer einsamen Tour hier bei uns aus,da es sonst wohl keine anderen Biker hier bei uns in der Gegend gibt die an einer Abendlichen Tour Spass finden könnten.
Wünsche dir viel Spass in Hamburg
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Fliewatüüt (10. August 2009)

War dafür heute schonmal los und habe das Gipfelkreuz in atemberaubender Geschwindigkeit gestürmt. Wobei atemberaubend wörtlich gemeint ist, ich war nämlich verdammt platt da oben. Aber kein Wunder, bei meiner Geschwindigkeit. Hab nämlich Gas gegeben und da hät ich euch locker stehen lassen  . Dann hättet ihr mal gewußt, wie ich mich immer fühle.



Freddy41 schrieb:


> Sieht dann wohl wieder mal nach einer einsamen Tour hier bei uns aus,da es sonst wohl keine anderen Biker hier bei uns in der Gegend gibt die an einer Abendlichen Tour Spass finden könnten.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Ansonsten hab ich heute drei Biker gesehen (zwei ohne Helm ) und ein paar Kids die beim Bombenkrater den Northshore umgebaut haben. 

Aber mein Wetterradar http://http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0005156 sagt sowohl für Mittwoch als auch für Donnerstag ein bescheidenes Wetter voraus. Also gehüpft wie gesprungen.

Aber ich hoffe, du findest noch jemanden für Donnerstag. Ab November kann ich dann wieder die Geschwindigkeit vorgeben, oder fährst du im Winter nicht. 

Gruß Robin


----------



## kitesun (17. August 2009)

so, habe für nächsten Sonntag mal wieder eine Tour eingestellt.
Frank


----------



## dabl11 (28. August 2009)

Hi @ all,

so nun ist´s endlich passiert.
Letzte Woche hab ich abends ein Ründchen über die Glessener Höhe gedreht.
Als ich mich dann bei Königsdorf einen Pferdeweg hochkämpfte hörte ich hinter mir ein Auto halten. Es war der Förster.
Kurz darauf wurde ich etwas unsanft gebeten zurückzukommen und nur die befestigten Wege (Waldautobahnen) zu fahren, da dies ja Pferdewege wären und diese auch nur von Pferden zu benutzen sind.
Nachdem ich versuchte ihm klarzumachen, daß die Wege erst Spaß machen würden und just in diesem Moment sowieso keine Pferde auf diesem Weg unterwegs waren, hatte er immer noch kein Einsehen.
Als er daraufhin wieder damit anfing von wegen Pferdewege und so, teilte ich ihm mit, daß ich jetzt keine Lust auf Diskussionen habe und bin über einen anderen Trail weitergefahren.
Das fand er aber nicht so gut, brüllte mir irgendetwas hinterher, sprang in sein Auto und wollte mir am anderen Ende von Trail den Weg abschneiden.
Als ich das bemerkte hab ich halbwegs kehrt gemacht und bin über einen anderen Trail wieder zurückgefahren.

Fangen die Förster jetzt auch bei uns schon so eine ******* an und wollen uns die Trails verbieten.

Hatte irgenjemand auch schon mal so eine Begegnung auf der Glessener Höhe?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## kitesun (28. August 2009)

Hi Daniel,

hatte noch keinen Kontakt, merke aber, daß Wege immer wieder mit Ästen zugelegt werden. Kann ja nur einer sein...

Aber wo bist du jetzt genau gefahren ? Pferdeweg oder Trail ? 
Pferdewege sind ja ausgewiesen, und machen in der Regel auch keinen Spaß, da sehr tief zerfurscht. Auf den Trails sind ja keine Pferdeschilder.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## dabl11 (28. August 2009)

kitesun schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> Aber wo bist du jetzt genau gefahren ? Pferdeweg oder Trail ?
> Pferdewege sind ja ausgewiesen, und machen in der Regel auch keinen Spaß, da sehr tief zerfurscht. Auf den Trails sind ja keine Pferdeschilder.



Hi Frank,

es war ein Pferdeweg, allerdings einen den man gut fahren konnte.
Es war an der Stelle, wenn Du von Glessen außen am Wald Richtung Königsdorf fährst. Vorbei wo das Waldfest in Königsdorf stattfindet. Bis zum Ende dann rechts. Dann kommen auf der rechten Seite etwas größere Pfützen. Sind wir übringens auch schon vorbeigefahren. Gegenüber von diesen Pfützen geht so ein Pferdeweg weiter hoch Richtung Aachener Straße.

Die zerfurschten Pferdewege machen ja wirklich keinen Spaß.
Übrigends das mit den Ästen ist wirklich zum kotzen. Als ob man es extra machen würde.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## kitesun (28. August 2009)

alles klar, jetzt weiß ich wo.
Auch toll sind die Reiter, die sich auf dem Forstweg fortbewegen, obwohl daneben der Reiterweg ist. Aber der ist ja so tief, das ist ja nichts für das Pferdchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dabl11 (29. August 2009)

Hi Frank,

da muss ich Dir recht geben. Ich sehe auch immer mehr Reiter die sich auf normalen Wegen aufhalten als auf extra ausgezeichneten Reitwegen.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Freddy41 (20. September 2009)

So Leute
Ich versuche es mal wieder mit einer Abendlichen Tour hier im Kölner Westen.
Hoffe es findet sich der ein oder andere der die Tour mitfahren möchte.
Biete dieses mal eine Anfängertour an,da sich ja sonst kein Mitfahrer hier in der Gegend findet der es etwas sportlicher mag.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## frank76 (20. September 2009)

Hallo Friedhelm,

da fühle ich mich angesprochen. Bin blutiger Anfänger und "düse" zurzeit noch hauptsächlich um die Frechener Quarzwerke.
Wäre dabei.

Grüße
Frank


----------



## Bastian_77 (21. September 2009)

Gibts eigentlich für die ganzen Touren auch GPS Dateien ?
Dann könnte ich mir die vorher schon mal anschauen .....


----------



## snoeren (21. September 2009)

Ja, der Freddy sammelt hier: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/community/tours.Freddy41.html

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So Leute
> Ich versuche es mal wieder mit einer Abendlichen Tour hier im Kölner Westen.
> Hoffe es findet sich der ein oder andere der die Tour mitfahren möchte.
> Biete dieses mal eine Anfängertour an,da sich ja sonst kein Mitfahrer hier in der Gegend findet der es etwas sportlicher mag.
> Bis dahin Friedhelm



hmmmm wann wäre das denn


----------



## Freddy41 (21. September 2009)

frank76 schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm,
> 
> da fühle ich mich angesprochen. Bin blutiger Anfänger und "düse" zurzeit noch hauptsächlich um die Frechener Quarzwerke.
> Wäre dabei.
> ...



Hallo Frank
Freue mich auf jeden neuen Mitfahrer.
Aber trage dich bitte im LMB ein,damit auch andere sehen sich Fahrer für die Tour eingetragen haben.
Das motiviert ungemein
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (21. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> hmmmm wann wäre das denn



Schau einfach ins LMB
Tour ist für Mittwoch 18.30 in Königsdorf (Also Glessener Höhen geplant)
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Fliewatüüt (21. September 2009)

frank76 schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm,
> 
> da fühle ich mich angesprochen. Bin blutiger Anfänger und "düse" zurzeit noch hauptsächlich um die Frechener Quarzwerke.
> Wäre dabei.
> ...



Ja, einfach mal bei Friedhelm mitfahren, da lernt man `ne Menge über sich, das Bike, das Bike mit sich selbst drauf und alles andere was Spass macht. Man kann nicht nur Goldkörnchen sondern ganze Brocken im Bereich der Technik aufsammeln, sowohl in Fahrtechnik als aber auch in Bike-Technik. Hab ich alles schon selbst ausprobiert und mir hat es immer Spass gemacht . 

@Friedhelm: Ich bin noch bis November in Hamburg, aber ab dann wieder mit von der Partie. Wie sieht es denn bei dir in den Wintermonaten aus? Fährst du durch? Und wie geht es Klaus?

Schöne Grüße
Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (21. September 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Ja, einfach mal bei Friedhelm mitfahren, da lernt man `ne Menge über sich, das Bike, das Bike mit sich selbst drauf und alles andere was Spass macht. Man kann nicht nur Goldkörnchen sondern ganze Brocken im Bereich der Technik aufsammeln, sowohl in Fahrtechnik als aber auch in Bike-Technik. Hab ich alles schon selbst ausprobiert und mir hat es immer Spass gemacht .
> 
> @Friedhelm: Ich bin noch bis November in Hamburg, aber ab dann wieder mit von der Partie. Wie sieht es denn bei dir in den Wintermonaten aus? Fährst du durch? Und wie geht es Klaus?
> 
> ...



Hi Robin
Ich fahre wenn es geht durch .
Würde mich auf jeden Mitfahrer freuen der sich in den Wintermonaten aufs Bike traut und mit mir einige Runden fährt.
Wie es Klaus geht kann ich dir leide nicht sagen.
Aber ich denke er würde lieber fahren als zu Hause liegen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Schau einfach ins LMB
> Tour ist für Mittwoch 18.30 in Königsdorf (Also Glessener Höhen geplant)
> Gruß Friedhelm



Das ist jetzt aber doof  .Mittwoch ist doch KFL-Zeit


----------



## frank76 (21. September 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank
> Freue mich auf jeden neuen Mitfahrer.
> Aber trage dich bitte im LMB ein,damit auch andere sehen sich Fahrer für die Tour eingetragen haben.
> Das motiviert ungemein
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hallo Friedhelm,

hätte ich schon längst gemacht, aber mir fehlt's leider noch etwas an Basisequipment, so z.B. an einer Lampe Ich trag mich also mal ein, unter der Annahme dass ich bis Mittwoch diesbezüglich noch etwas heranschaffen werde.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (22. September 2009)

snoeren schrieb:


> Ja, der Freddy sammelt hier: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/community/tours.Freddy41.html
> 
> Liebe Grüße



Hi Sören
Habe gehört du bist unter die Profis dank meiner Hilfe gegangen
Wünsche dir viele Erfolgreiche Rennen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (22. September 2009)

frank76 schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm,
> 
> hätte ich schon längst gemacht, aber mir fehlt's leider noch etwas an Basisequipment, so z.B. an einer Lampe Ich trag mich also mal ein, unter der Annahme dass ich bis Mittwoch diesbezüglich noch etwas heranschaffen werde.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Tja Frank
Die Lampe ist leider ein muss,da es um diese Zeit schon dunkel ist.
Ich sehe nämlich gerade aus dem Fenster und sehe nur Dunkelheit.
Aber das ist ja gerade das schöne an den Abendlichen Touren
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (22. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber doof  .Mittwoch ist doch KFL-Zeit


Hi Sven 
Leider fahre ich immer nur Mittwochs.
Aber du könntest doch einen Mittwoch bei der KFL aussetzen um uns hier ein wenig zu Unterstützen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (27. September 2009)

Hier noch die Tourdaten von Mittwoch.
Mitfahrer waren dann
hot-cilli  Micha
frank76  Frank

War die erste richtige Abendliche Tour.
Frank hat sich nach 14km bei uns verabschiedet,hoffe es war nicht zu schlimm für dich Frank.
Micha und ich waren dann auch 41,79km bei immerhin 393Hm in besten dunklen Verhältnissen unterwegs.
Hoffe du bist heil zu Hause angekommen
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Freddy41 (27. September 2009)

Bei meiner heutigen Tour habe ich dann zufällig Frank und Niels getroffen.
Frank war leicht erkältet und schon auf dem Weg Richtung Heimat.
Bin dann mit Niels noch eine Schöne Tour bei bestem Wetter gefahren.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 42,98km bei 434Hm.
Dank an Niels für die Mtfahrt,wäre sonst bestimmt nicht so schön gewesen und ich hätte die Tour sehr wahrscheinlich abgekürzt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## frank76 (27. September 2009)

Ne ging schon freddy  Kaputt und dickes Knie, aber dafür dann glücklich eingeschlafen. Danke nochmal an euch für die schöne Runde.
Nachdem ich die Tage vergeblich einen direkten Weg durchs Tal von den Quarzwerken zur Glessener Höhe gesucht habe, werde ich morgen dann mal den Umweg über Königsdorf nehmen, um dann wenigstens unten nochmal die Wurzelpassage fahren zu können.
Grüße Frank


----------



## TedStryker71 (28. September 2009)

@ Freddy - Dank zurück war eine nette Runde bei bestem Wetter, alleine wäre ich wohl auch deutlich kürzer gefahren. So war es perfekt! Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## kitesun (28. September 2009)

schön, daß ihr euch gefunden habt. Dann war die Anfahrt vom Niels wenigstens nicht umsonst.
Nächste Woche gehts bestimmt besser.
Bis dann
Frank 

P.S. Eine Verbindung zwischen Quarzsandwerke und Glessener Höhe gibt es nur über Königsdorf/Aachener Straße


----------



## snoeren (28. September 2009)

Hallo Freddy,
ich bin gestern mit meiner Freundin auch mal wieder ein bisschen mit dem MTB durch die Ville gefahren. Das hat Spaß und Appetit auf mehr gemacht ... kann gut sein, dass ich mich bald mal wieder bei euch oben blicken lasse


----------



## Freddy41 (29. September 2009)

snoeren schrieb:


> Hallo Freddy,
> ich bin gestern mit meiner Freundin auch mal wieder ein bisschen mit dem MTB durch die Ville gefahren. Das hat Spaß und Appetit auf mehr gemacht ... kann gut sein, dass ich mich bald mal wieder bei euch oben blicken lasse



Hi Sören
Tu dir keinen Zwang an
Du bist natürlich immer willkommen.
Würde mich freuen dich als Mitfahrer wieder dabei zu haben.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Oktober 2009)

So Leute
Werde ab nächste Woche wieder Regelmäßig die 
Touren eintragen.
Hoffe es findet sich der ein oder andere Mitfahrer.
Es werden doch wohl nicht alle im Winterschlaf sein
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Fliewatüüt (20. Oktober 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So Leute
> Werde ab nächste Woche wieder Regelmäßig die
> Touren eintragen.
> Hoffe es findet sich der ein oder andere Mitfahrer.
> ...



Winterschlaf nicht, aber noch weit entfernt. Werd ab Mitte November verm. wieder in das Renngeschehen auf der Glessener Höhe eingreifen. Werden es dann wieder Mittwochstouren werden, aufgrund der winterlichen Witterung als N8ride?

Gruß Robin


----------



## punisher2k (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
komme aus Dansweiler und es brennt mir in den Beinen endlich wieder mal aufs bike und in die Ville zu kommen.
Bin super gerne bei der nächsten Tour dabei!

lg patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (21. Oktober 2009)

punisher2k schrieb:


> Hallo,
> komme aus Dansweiler und es brennt mir in den Beinen endlich wieder mal aufs bike und in die Ville zu kommen.
> Bin super gerne bei der nächsten Tour dabei!
> 
> lg patrick



Na Super
Dansweiler ist ja direkt am Einstieg zur Glessener-Höhe
Freue mich auf jeden neuen Mitfahrer.
Schreibe die Touren dann im LMB aus.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Oktober 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Winterschlaf nicht, aber noch weit entfernt. Werd ab Mitte November verm. wieder in das Renngeschehen auf der Glessener Höhe eingreifen. Werden es dann wieder Mittwochstouren werden, aufgrund der winterlichen Witterung als N8ride?
> 
> Gruß Robin



Ja es werden wieder die Mittwochstouren in völliger Dunkelheit werden.
Aber es werden doch alles Erträgliche Touren werden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. Oktober 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Ja es werden wieder die Mittwochstouren in völliger Dunkelheit werden.
> Aber es werden doch alles *Erträgliche Touren* werden.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Jaja, deine Definition von Erträglichkeit kenn ich langsam  . Aber du weiißt, ich gebe nicht so schnell auf .

Gruß Robin


----------



## Freddy41 (1. November 2009)

Die heutige Tour fand bei bestem Herbstwetter statt
Los ging es dann mit brigdompteur pünktlich vom Startpunkt aus
Richtung Dansweiler,vorbei am Krater und hoch zum Gipfelkreuz.
Anschließend rund um den Abtsbusch und weiter zur Fischbachhöhe.
Da die Rennbahn umrundet und die Trails mitgenommen,Anschließend wieder Richtung Gipfelkreuz und zurück zum Treffpunkt.
Alles in allem waren es dann 42,73km bei 464hm und das bei einem Schnitt von 18,9kmh.War eine tolle Tour mit einem sehr Angenehmen Mitfahrer .Hat echt Spass gemacht.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (8. November 2009)

Werde diese Woche die Abendtour am Donnerstag Ausschreiben.
Hoffe doch das sich der ein oder andere Fahrer finden wird.
Habt Mut,die Abendlichen Touren haben immer einen besonderen Reiz
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## snoeren (9. November 2009)

Falls ihr mal in Köln auf der Bahn fahren wollt ...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6501753


----------



## hot-cilli (10. November 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Werde diese Woche die Abendtour am Donnerstag Ausschreiben.
> Hoffe doch das sich der ein oder andere Fahrer finden wird.
> Habt Mut,die Abendlichen Touren haben immer einen besonderen Reiz
> Bis dahin Friedhelm



Hi Freddy,
leider ist mein MTB defekt, ich muß eine neue HR nabe einspeichen. es wird wohl noch etwas dauern, bis ich wieder dabei bin, dann aber mit dem scheinwerfer durch's marienfeld

grüße aus dem grauen kerpen,
michael


----------



## Freddy41 (10. November 2009)

Hi Micha
Dann beeil dich mal mit dem Einspeichen
Denn das mit dem Marienfeld unter deiner Führung werde ich dann besonders genießen,da die Touren da im Dunkel klasse sind.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (15. November 2009)

So Leute
Dann mal der Tourbericht von heute.
Los ging es mit 5 tollen Mitfahrern pünktlich vom Treffpunkt aus los Richtung Quarzwerke.Hier gab es auch den ein oder anderen Trail der wegen der matschigen Verhältnisse doch schon echt Anspruchsvoll war.Ingo begann dann auch direkt einmal mit einem Kursus fürs Schlauch wechseln bei Touren innerhalb von 5 Minuten.
Einmal die Quarzwerke Umrundet fuhren wir dann auch gleich noch einmal hoch zum Kreuz auf der Glessener-Höhe,um anschließend die Abfahrt am Funkturm und den darauffolgenden Trail zu meistern.
Unten angekommen trennten sich dann unsere Wege und jeder fuhr hoffentlich mit einem Glücksgefühl nach Hause.
Mir hat die Tour auf jedenfall Spass bereitet,auch wenn ich Aussah wie ein Ferkel.
Also hier noch die Topurdaten.Es waren denn ab Treffpunkt 41,05km bei 619hm und einem Schnitt von 16Kmh.
Bei mir waren es mit Anreise 48,29km bei 693hm.
Bedanke mich bei den Mitfahrern superalu,brigdompteur,Naish90,Andreas und Peter.
Hoffe habe keinen Namen verfälscht.
Hoffe Andreas geht es nach seinem Sturz wieder gut.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (15. November 2009)

Hi,

Hat heute wirklich viel Spass gemacht mit Euch,mal wieder ein paar neue Trails kennengelernt und danach ausgesehen wie Sau,aber trotzdem Glücklich.

Gruss brigdompteur


----------



## AAFA (16. November 2009)

Also erst einmal einen Dank an Friedhelm für die gute Führung. 
Mir gehts nach der Flugstunde gut, bis auf ein paar kleinere Schürfwunden ist nichts passiert.  Danke der Nachfrage. 
Ich persönlich habe heute gesehen/ gemerkt wie wichtig entsprechende Schutzkleidung, außer Helm, ist. Die Handschuhe sind bestellt.  und werde demnächst auch wieder mitfahren.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## superalu (16. November 2009)

Lieber Friedhelm, nochmal Danke für die schöne Tour. Jetzt weiß ich auch, was mir das ganze Jahr gefehlt hat. Grüße auch an alle Mitfahrer.
Bis bald, Walter


----------



## Naish90 (16. November 2009)

Auch hallo zusammen,

tolle Tour gestern!
Hoffe das wir uns noch mal zusammen tun und noch einige Trails herunter rasen.
Hatte 100% Glücksgefühl nach der Tour.


Gruß u. bis bald, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (16. November 2009)

Also Leute
Bin froh das hier auch mal wieder etwas Bewegung im Forum ist
Hoffe doch das wir noch die ein oder andere Tour zusammen fahren werden.
Denn es hat auch mir echt wieder so Richtig Spass bereitet,trotz der Schlammschlacht.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (20. November 2009)

Hier der Bericht der Abendlichen Tour vom 19.11.2009
Es fanden sich am Treffpunkt pünktlich Melanie,Kalle und der Guide ein.
Los fuhren wir (trugen wir die Bikes,dank der komischen Waldarbeiter,die meinen sie müssten auch den letzten Restbestand der Bäume und der Trail`s beseitigen.),Richtung Brücke zur Fischbachhöhe.
Hier gesellte sich dann auch Ingo zu uns,der diverser Verpflichtungen etwas später war,zu uns.
Gemeinsam fuhren wir dann um die Rennbahn und nahmen den ein oder anderen Trail auf der Fischbachhöhe mit um anschließend wieder zur Glessener-Höhe zu Biken.Kurz die Runde um den Abtsbusch und rauf zum Kreuz.Dann wieder zum Treffpunkt zurück.Das beste war das die Tour bei hervorragendem Wetter und mit tollen Mitfahrern Stattfand..
Alles in allem waren es dann bei mir 46,13km bei 436hm.
Nochmal Respekt an Melanie,die alles mitgefahren ist und Top in Form ist (super).
Ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt noch eine Zeit so,damit sich solche Touren wiederholen.
Dank nochmal an die tollen Mitfahrer.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute
Schreibe ab jetzt die Berichte im neuen Forum aus.
Heißt also bei in und um die Glessener Höhen


----------

